# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Grandfathered Dream Journals >  >  Into the Rabbit Hole

## nina

Welcome to my Dream Journal! Still under construction, as far as colors and links listed below, but if you look through you'll find a ton of amazing dreams, most lucid. 

Color Code
Lucid DreamNon-Lucid DreamFalse Awakening/Sleep ParalysisDream SharingDream Signs/DCsMy Comments

*Few Sample Dreams From My Journal (links coming soon)
A Sexy Lucid DreamA Funny Lucid DreamA Lucid Task DreamA Shared DreamA Spiritual Lucid DreamGood Example of DILDGood Example of WILDMarathon WILD NapGalantamine Aided Lucid
*

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for Dream Snippets from 3/17/05: 




Lucids: 
looking around my house for Jason
office, at a desk, very real, go into another room, bunch of girls sitting all around, no guys? i look for hot guys, finally find one

Dreams:
- Me and Lauren and Kerry, made a video of  Lauren, something dirty on the video, taped over Chin, she ended up changing the video
- Me babysitting at the Rohrers, lost my shirt? Conversa was there, other guys, sister?
- In a tree house type of structure, underneath was a trampoline, just in case someone fell
- We were building a house, my dad was there, he found a loose board and fell face first about three floors to the ground, I jumped 4 floors to the ground to make sure he was ok, so worried, he said, how did you get down here so fast, I said i jumped, he said that it was impossible, I think that made me lucid, I knew it was a dream
- story pond, turquoise, so much copper its turning into zinc(?makes no sense), getting thick, polluted, children playing in polluted water, changed the whole lake into a gian swimming pool in these people's backyards, innertube with a whole in it, little girl swimming around, people's windows opened up into this swimming pool,  no dolphins

The Sea Cave - 3/20/05

First dream I can remember I was in very shallow water with a group of people I really didn't know, maybe teachers and students? It was all sandy, and sort of dark like we were under some sort of cave like structure but I would see the bright turquoise water stretching out beyond the darkness. Suddenly I looked down and saw that there were little tutrtles all around me with other sea creatures like lobsters and little fish and I was walking very carefully trying not to step on them or get bit by them. Then someone noticed something large floating out in the deeper water out in the sunlight. Someone thought it might be a seal and it looked like it was struggling to get free of something, like it was all tied up so I ran out and jumped into the water and swam up to it. But it was no seal, it turned out to be a little boy that was very hairy. I remember calling back to the group that it was some sort of little ape-child, but then he began to speak to me and though I forget what he said, he floated up out of the water and took me along with him...in the deep water below us there were enormous fish, like ten feet long, there were sharks and other animals and it looked very ominous but very neat. The water was so clear and beautiful. Some of the people from the group swam out into the water as I flew with this boy around and over top of the water. I saw that they had found a dolphin and were talking  to it and I badly wanted to go and see the dolphin and pet it (not even remembering my lucid task), when I dropped down into the water I caught a glimpse of the dolphin close up, it wasn't the cute bottle-nose kind, it was one of those ugly looking ones and it quickly swam away, the rest of that dream is a bit of a blur.

Second dream I can remember, we were on a stretch of highway overpass in Cincinnati that is under construction and for some reason it was full of water and you could go down the highway and off this exit like a big water slide. I think I did this a few times...again there were some other people there I think, like a group of tourists we all had life vests on and they were just sitting at the top and there was some guy in charge but I was anxious and wouldn't listen much to him so I kept getting in the water...and I  could actually float in this dream as well...I can't believe I didn't become lucid

Another dream, I was at my house with my ex-boyfriend, it all becomes a bit blurry from there...something involving a rack of clothes that I needed to be moved into a closet...that's all I got.

Dream Sharing Attemp (lucid) - 3/21/05

Lucid dreaming was very effective when looking at my hands front and back and saying stabilize lucidity now, don't remember much, went back to sleep after lucids, Leonardo DiCaprio was there even though I'm not all that into him, tried to draw a portal into Howetzer's dream, couldn't, tried to draw a portal into Brett's dream, couldn't getting them confused, should just concentrate on one person, one person in my mind ---There was a barbecue, very tiki-ish


*

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for Dream Sharing Experiment - 3/23/05: 



Dream Sharing Experiment

The morning after Jason's aka Howetzer's dream we met up in chat. I told him he had made a strange appearance in my dream last night. I had minimal recall, but the only thing from the entire night that I remember is seeing Howetzer's face entering my dream and me being somewhat startled (this is before Howetzer even mentioned that he had a dream about me). Then he told me about his dream.
http://dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?...ghlight=#146364
He wondered why I was startled when I saw him in my dream, and I was not sure. I said that he had frightened me, almost like I was going along in my own little dream world when all of a sudden this REAL BEING appeared there and it scared me at first. Until I realized who it was. But that is all I remember from that dream. 

A friend of mine explained to me that you will be able to recognize real dream sharers/visitors from normal dream characters because they have a "prescence". This made perfect sense...why else would I be so startled to see another DC??

EDIT: I also remembered that in my dream he was wearing a hat (I had never seen him with a hat on before in either of the 2 pics on DV) and later that day or the next he posted a pic of himself with that hat on...and it looked exactly like the one from my dream 


*

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for Dream Sharing Experiment, The Number 8 - 3/23/05: 



Again, the morning after a dream that Howetzer had...we met up in chat. I told him that I had very little recall from the night before, but that he was there, except we were talking on like AIM or something...and I remember seeing the number 8 over and over again...like he kept typing it as a response to something. Like it meant something really important. Also, Amethyst was there, chatting with us as well, but she was sad, and crying. I later talked to her and she says she was indeed crying at her computer the night before 

Here is an account of Howetzer's dream. Where the number 8 appears...
http://dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?...ghlight=#146386


*

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for Soccer Scoring & Far Off Tornados - 3/23/05: 



March 23

No lucids, though at one point last night I distinctly remember asking myself if I was in a dream, didn't do any reality checks because I am not accustomed to using them...next time...

Minimal Dream Recall:
The major dream that I remember was that I was competing in some sort of sporting event, like soccer, for an olympic gold medal. I was awesome at it...I kept scoring, but the ball kept changing, first it was a soccer ball, turned intoa golf ball, turn into a fisherman's hat  but I still kept scoring...at one point even the goal turned into a fireplace. Weird dream, but we ended up coming out on top. I remember leaving the arena and walking outside, there was a pool, it was like my freshman year of college all over again, bunch of freshman. People in the pool working out. Everyone was working out, except me!! Guess my subconscious is trying to tell me to get my ass into shape or something. I remember sitting at my desk and asking if it was a dream, but it never went any further than that.

:EDIT!!!: A PM from Howetzer just sparked another dream that I can't believe I forgot!! It was really long and vivid. I went out with my family to the countryside...we went through a corn field to watch for tornados. I guess all this talk about storm chasing got me thinking. I was taking pictures of the ominous sky, it was incredible. We were sitting in this broke down old barn by a river, on the other side of the river was what looked like the "projects" except they had been long abandoned and were falling apart. I tried to get my family to leave as the ominous clouds moved closer and closer, the thunder getting louder...I even saw funnel clouds and some clouds that looked like swirling constellations. Really cool and bizarre.


*

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for The Messenger (My Subconscious Speaks) & Tim Burton Houses - 3/31/05: 



The people who know me well on this forum already know that I, for the most part, get lucids whenever I take naps during the day. And seeing as how I've had a full time job (and practically no naps) since January, my lucidity has been quite low. But now that I'm back in school, and I only have school from like either 9-12 one day or 2-5 another day I have plenty of napping time woohoo!! Anyway, I am just starting to get back in sync. I took a nap around noon today, lasted about 2 hours and I was in and out of lucidity the whole time...however I had litte to no control. I'm guessing that will come back to me the more I practice. Most of my lucids come from unintential WILDs BTW.

What's significant about this one experience in particular is that I believe I happened upon my subconscious. I was wandering around in a blank space when I heard a voice call out to me..."what are you doing?" It was a deep, but soothing voice. I asked who was there and he told me that he was my subconscious. He even gave me a name (which I am sooo mad at myself for forgetting. I made a point to remember it and then I just forgot it like right when I started typing this damn post...I think it was Brent(??)...shit)  Anyway, he asked why I was stuck in the front left part of my brain, and I remember not really understanding what he meant. Then he told me to look deeper inside myself and I did, and I remember feeling this strange feeling of unity. It was really bizarre. Everything was still white though, but I was definitely dreaming. He said that I could not see him b/c he was my subconscious but I think my mind put a face to him anyway because he eventually did appear to me. It was the exact likeness of Dustin Hauffman (from The Messenger)...it was his voice as well. Then I remember visiting him in a hospital. He was laying in a bed next to a man with the Plague...this man was saying that no nurses would come to help him b/c they were afraid they might get sick. I was lucid all this time but I had no control. Then Brent(?) said he was there b/c he had a brain tumor. Which alarmed me a bit considering he was supposedly my subconscious. I hope to meet him again...I still don't know if it really was my subconscious or just a really bizarre lucid dream. But he told me to call on him whenever I was having trouble...if only I could be sure of his name.

I kept going in and out of lucidity for quite awhile. At one point I was in a school building running up the stairs, being chased by soldiers with guns. I was hiding. I remember thinking that this was absurd b/c I was lucid yet I had no control and it was really frustrating. At one point I made it out onto the roof and the city I was in was one like I have never seen before. It looked like something out of a creepy Tiim Burton movie. All the cathedrals were really oddly shaped, the houses were all slanty. I can't explain it, but it was neat. Anyway...I wanted to fly...or even do anything, but I couldn't. Frustrated...I woke up.


*

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for Dream Sharing Castle Courtyard & Talking To the Pope with a Booger in My Nose - 4/2/05: 



Well I decided to make this entry dark blue because I was able to make my dream sharing target appear...even though he has no dream recall from last night. I don't remember how or why I became lucid, in fact, I forget alot of what happened so it might seem a bit disjointed but here it is as far as I can remember. I realized I was in a dream...it was a bit overcast out and I was in some sort of castle like structure...there was thick, cold stone walls everywhere, but alot of light pouring inside. I was with some people, I forget who. Immediately I thought to go and search for my dream sharing target, Howetzer. I tried several different methods to make him appear...which is probably where I messed up. I guess I was trying to conjur him in my dream instead of actually making a portal into his dream, as has been suggested by Gothlark. Anyway, I remember running around the corridors yelling for him to appear. I was calling out his name very loudly...I guess I thought if I yelled loud enough he might really hear me and maybe become lucid...or find me. I was just about to give up, I walked out into this courtyard of this huge castle. There awas a fountain there. I was walking along this stone path into the courtyard...when there he was, walking on the same path out onto the courtyard perpendicular to me. I was so excited to see him I started running and so did he and he grabbed me and gave me a huge hug. We sat down on the stone fountain in the middle of the courtyard. I don't know why I didn't think to tell him that he was dreaming...I think that maybe something inside me thought he already knew? But this DC did not seem to have as much as a presence around him, although there was SOMETHING there. Things get a little blurry after this...I know we kissed a little bit and embraced...I remember asking him if he wanted to try April's lucid task. The next thing I remember I was standing on top of that huge castle structure with a parachute on. Jason was no where to be found.  Anyway, I completed this month's lucid task.

I know I had another big dream that I remember that I became lucid in after this, but right now I can't remember. Hopefully something, or someone can jog my memory.

HA! Ok...as I was blowing my nose (how strange) I totally remembered the other dream. I wasn't lucid but it was really long and bizarre. I was with a group of kids and we were at this weird/twisty camp. I can't remember everything exactly but there was surfing...they were also making a movie on site. Anyway, I was in my room back in Chicago. My dad was in town visiting and was staying in some hotel, except the hotel and the place where I was staying was all the same building. And all the rooms shifted around. And in order to get from one room to the other you had to go through an obstacle (if anyone has seen The Cube they might know what I mean). Anyway, I was on the phone with my Dad at like 6, and I told him I was going to nap and meet up with him at like 10 b/c he wanted to go to the casino. Once it came time to go and get my dad I walked out of my room and there was this spinning structure that I had to walk along. There were alot of other people there too, falling off of it. And you had to duck while you were spinning in order to avoid the lasers above your head. (Anyone who has seem Most Extreme Elimination Challenge might know what I'm talking about). Anyway, I fell...and there were demons in the water that I fell into...there were little kids chained up. And from here...suddenly I was outside, but my face was all messed up. I was sitting in McDonalds. The Pope, yes that's right, the Pope was sitting across from me. Anyway, my face was all scary and swollen and I went to the bathroom (which was co-ed  ) and I had a booger hanging out of my nose. I remember thinking that how embarassing it was that I was talking to the Pope and I had a booger hanging out of my nose. Anyway...that's all I remember for now. Funny shit though.


*

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for Lucid Task - Speak To Dolphin - 4/10/05: 



Well I just woke up from a nap, so please excuse any typos. 

I layed down to nap and regained consciousness in the vibrational state...it felt like I had to wait through HI for a really long time which was very annyoing because I knew that any moment I would become lucid but I just had to wait...wait...wait. Anyway...once I became lucid I tried to make a portal into someone's dream...but seeing as how it was 2pm they were most likely not asleep so the portal ended up just putting me right back into my own dream. There wasn't all that much going on so I was determined to complete March's lucid task...since for some reason that is the only one I have not been able to accomplish. Anyway...the house I was at was on the ocean and there was a big area for boats to dock. I was flying above the ocean and I saw a group of dolphins swimming in the ocean. Then I realized that there was one dolphin stuck in the area where the boats dock. I fly down and got into the water. The dolphin swam up to me and poked her head out of the water..."Hi!" I said...expecting her to swim away as all the other dolphins I've tried to talk to, but she just said "Hi, I'm Molly." Then I asked her if she needed help getting back to her family...and she did. So I put my arm around her and fly up out of the water and over to where her family was and dropped her off. It was rather nice. She was very grateful. Anyway...I know it's way past due but at least I finally did the task! Yey!


*

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for Chicago Skydiving (Lucid) - 4/12/05: 



Well today I took a nap around 1:30-2pm. Became lucid sometime during that period. I was in and out of lucid for awhile...don't really remember much. Pretty much doing what I typically do while lucid. Experiments, etc. 

I was in some train in Chicago watching the city/scenery go by when I remembered that I didn't actually accomplish this month's lucid task by jumping out of an airplane. So as I was sitting there trying to figure out how I would get onto an airplane suddenly it got kinda dark and this door opened up behind me and it was super bright. I looked around and all of a sudden I was in an airplane. There were a bunch of people there in skydiving outfits, I was so excited! We we zooming along the runway...I remember sticking my head out the open door and feeling the wind whipping past my face. It brought me to an even higher level of lucidity. Anyway, it took FOREVER to take off. Probably b/c I kept expecting it. So I went over to one of the cute guy DCs and was like, hey let's pass the time until this thing gets up into the air! So we did haha (I'm so terrible I always take adantage of my DCs) and finally the plane was up! But it didn't get up very high. We were cruising at about the level of the Chicago skyline for a whiile and I was starting to get really annoyed. I kept poking my head out of the door to feel the cold wind everytime I felt like I was losing lucidity and it kept working to make everything more realistic. Anyway, the plane wasn't going any higher, and to the instructors horror I decided to just jump out there. It was amazing!!! So much different than jumping off the castle. I free fell for awhile which was really awesome and then pulled on this cord which jerked me up into the air and I parachuted down. I think I came out of it just as I was landing. Fun times! Free falling in lucids is almost as much fun as flying!!


*

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for Remote Viewing Dream Sharing Target, Confronting Myself, The Portal - 4/19/05: 



Last night was pretty intense. I fell asleep with the intention to WILD around 1:30 am....I awoke in the same position, on my back...about 5am. I blew out the candles and said hell with it. That's when the real magic began. I had one really long LD from about 5am - 8am...I was lucid pretty much the whole time although at some points I had full control and other times it was almost like watching a movie.

My first instinct once I began lucid was to seek out my dream sharing target. I think this lucid came about as a result of an FA and I walked to my bedroom door and opened it with the intention of opening a door into Howetzer's dream. But instead there was a hallway with lots of people in it that I didn't know. I remember calling for him. But couldn't find anyone, it was dark and sort of blurry. Then I had another FA. This one was REALLY bizarre because I saw myself get out of bed and go to the door. It was like I was watching myself from my bed and I knew what the other me was doing. Frustrated I ran up to the other me, turned me around and slapped her (the other me) up against the door. I looked into her eyes...which were my eyes (THIS WAS REALL CREEPY) and I said..."We WILL find Jason" She looked back at me with this evil look in her eyes and smiled and then her face began to change. Someone was struggling to get through. Suddenly I was in a restaurant or dining hall of some sort. Jason was there in a black suit and his wife was there wearing a white dress. Almost like from their wedding pictures. I remember that they were talking and he was wearing this watch that had a black band and a gold ring around the face. I noted it's signficance although I don't know what that would be. They couldn't see me, it was just like watching a movie. They were sitting at a round table. I felt like I was watching someone else's dream. Eventually the scene faded. I didn't know how else to reach him. I wanted to try one last thing. I went into my backyard and flew up into the sky until the whole earth just looked like a marble, then I dove down...trying to remember that satelite image, thinking that I could find Howetzer's house and visit him there...I'm not sure what happened. I don't think I ever made it there. Eventually I gave up on the target, mostly from frustration b/c my attempts were not really getting me anywhere. So I tried to fly...but I couldn't. I've never really had a problem with flying. I could do alot of other things, like run up trees and stuff so I just sort of had fun for the rest of my LD.

I also had a few non lucids that I remember after this one long lucid. I won't go into as much detail. In the one dream my sister was getting married (very strange seeing as how she is 24 and has never even had a serious boyfriend). She was wearing a light green dress and I was wearing a white dress (again, strange)...I remember our shoes were important, we meticulously picked out our shoes. During the ceremony something went wrong and they had to start over. It was sort of like an "edit, undo" thing. Weird. Too much computer. My other dream was that I was pledge leader of a group of new Kappa members and I had just initiated them. I haven't been active in my sorority in awhile so it makes me wonder why I would have such a detailed dream about it at this time. Well that's all I got for now...I'll probably remember more later.


*

----------


## Howie

Since I did not have a lucid dream or anydream I can recall, I thought it would make more sense to post directly in relation to aquanina's Dream.

Since there is no _real_ corralation that i can see, I will post these as mere oddities, for a lack of a better word.

First my oddity. I could not get to sleep this same night. I have had (HI) ever since I can remember. And very vivid at times. As I was a bout ro finally drift into sleep The most vivid in your face, loud evasive image yelled in my face "*WAKE  UP*!"
This startled the crap out of me.  It was Two A.M. It was as real as if a normal person had just yelled in my face. The character was a man.
Although we have no idea where time really fits into place with dream sharing, I thought that it may still may hold some relivance. Aquanina and I were not in concert as far as time goes with this event. If that matters.... I don't know.





> _Originally posted by aquania_
> *I remember that they were talking and he was wearing this watch that had a black band and a gold ring around the face. I noted it's signficance although I don't know what that would be. They couldn't see me, it was just like watching a movie. They were sitting at a round table*



Odd that both incidents accured in the same sentence.
The oddities;
My wife and I had recently purchased a _round_ table. I was not all that fond of getting a new one. When we did, I agreed it was "cool". Like knights sitting at the round table, I replied.
The other is the fact that she has no eveidence of me having a watch to mine or her knowlwdge.
The watch she describes is Identical to the one I have. And the only one.

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for Sexy Lucid Nap; guys working in the yard outside my window and neighbor's swimming pool - 5/7/05: 



Ok well I just woke up from a nap so please excuse any typos.

Anyway...all this talk about "sci-fis" made me want to see if I could try one. So from sp I struggled and fought and was able to get up out of bed. But I wasn't wearing any robe, in fact I was naked...and I couldn't turn my head around to see if I had a double laying in bed. It just resulted in one of those weird fake OBE-type things that I don't like because everything feels really heavy and I can barely move or do anything...so I went back to my bed. I tried again. Same thing happend.

Finally somehow I was standing in my room by my bed and I turned to look at my bed. I slowly walked up to see if anyone was there sleeping...and there I was!! I sat down on the bed and woke the other me up. She sat up and looked at me, sort of tired. I talked to her a little bit. I put my hand up b/c I said, I wonder if I can feel you. And when she put her hand up to mine it just went right through, like a ghost. It was really bizarre. Anyway I realized that she didn't know any more about lucid dreaming than I did (after all, she was me) so I figured I'd stop wasting my time and try to go outside and fly around.

I realized there was a screen in my window, so I fused through that (again, really cool experience). There were several guys outside working on our lawn...mostly trimming the edges and stuff. I saw this one guy who was GORGEOUS. He had an amazing body...blonde wavy hair...actually he looked alot like this guy (who is a Calvin Klein model I had the good luck to meet once at a photoshoot in Chicago) Anyway I tried to get his attention without letting the other workers knows. 

Finally he saw me and he was like "is there anything I can do for you?" And I took him uder our deck and he was laughing, saying "I've been working on your yard all day, I'm all sweaty and I smell." And I was like...it's ok that's really sexy and started making out with him. But then I was like, oh...you are right you are dirty and do kinda smell. So I suggested we go to the neighbors pool and go for a swim 

I didn't want his other workers to see for some reason so we had to sneak around a bit, and by the time we made it the pool for some reason it was getting sort of dark out. He took off his shirt and his jeans and I was like OMG. He had the most amazing body. Then jumped in the pool. I took off my clothes and dipped my toes in the water. It was freezing! I think maybe the shock woke me up (god damnit). Anyway, I woke up and tried to go back into that dream and I sort of made it back there, I saw him floating on a raft in the pool, but these annoying seinfeld quotes kept coming into my head and annoying me. Eventually I realized that it wasn't going to happen and just let myself wake up.

DAMNIT!


*

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for Lucid Task, Bobbing For Apples: 



Well I finally managed to get some sleep while I was rendering something out that took 6 hours (for 10 seconds of animation ). Anyway, I haven't been sleeping much lately but I was lucky enough to have a lucid this morning.

I was driving along side a big lake or ocean or something and going around these bends, and was losing control of the car more and more. Finally as I was flying around one bend the car left the road and went flying off the side and over the water.Right away I realized that I must be dreaming and became lucid...so I ditched the car and continued to fly over the water for some time.

Finally I landed, and wondered what to do when I remembered this month's lucid task of bobbing for apples so I decided I'd try it. Where I landed I was near the water, under the shade of a tree and I turned around and there was a large assortment of apples set up like you would see at an outdoor marketplace. So I had the apples, but I looked around and couldn't find a big tub of water to put them in. All I could find was this big round tray that was only a few inches deep. I looked all over and tried to make a big tub or cooler or something appear but there was nothing. So I grabbed the tray, took it to the water and filled it up with water. Then I went and picked out a bunch of apples from the assortment and placed them in the tray. So they were just sitting there in a few inches of water, which sort of defeats the whole purpose of bobbing for apples.

So finally I decided I would try to extrude the tray (3d term) to make it deeper and it worked! Finally I had something that I could bob for apples in...but then I had to go and get more water and I guess the task just became too arduous or boring or what because I said, eh screw it and abandoned my attempts.

This next dream wasn't lucid. I was leaving the club with some friends and I had driven my mom's car and parked it on the street. I hit the unlock/automatic startup button (which my mom's car doesn't actually have but it did in my dream for some reason) and turned around to say something to a friend who was staggering a bit behind us...drunk. When I turned my head back the car was gone. My friends and I began to freak out and couldn't figure out where my car had gone to. Then these guys on the corner were like "oh we saw some couple get into it, they just took off". I freaked out and went running down the street to try to catch up with them. I was running down all these alleys looking for the car when my friend called my cell phone and told me that they brought the car back.

I ran back to where they all were and there was this couple (obviously drunk) and the girl was like, haha I'm so sorry I thought it was my car! Well I became furious and started yelling at her and saying that she was an idiot and that her shitty SUV looked nothing like my mom's Mercedes SUV, and that I should call the police on her and all this stuff. She sat down and started crying. Her boyfriend or whatever started walking towards me like he was going to hit me or something and then started yelling stuff at me. Suddenly...I don't know if I became lucid or not but I remembered what Leo Volont had said about treating the characters in your dreams and I realized that I was seriously over reacting. So I said...ok...it's ok...and I went over and consoled the girl and apologized. Then I think we got in the car and left...it gets sorta blurry from there.


*

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for Shattered Glass and Bouncing Around: 



Well my overall recall is a bit blurry b/c I was wasted last night and came home and passed out but I do know that I had at least 2 lucids.

I'm not sure how it starts, I was climbing these stairs with two of my friends and they began to get extremely steep and started winding around. We would climb up one set and then there was a landing area, then we would go up another set..the stairs were metalic and had all these holes in them and were bright red or green or other bright colors. It got to the point where we couldn't go any further and were stuck on this landing. Then we realized that we could turn the landing, almost like one would control a wind surfer...so we started to move the "sail" so that it would reach this other set of stairs. 

Eventually we made it to wherever we were trying to get to and I don't remember what made me lucid this time but I just realized that something wasn't right. I grabbed my two friends and whispered to them...do you guys realize that this is just a dream? Their faces were expressionless. I said, watch this, and I started running towards this huge glass window, but I had a feeling I wasn't going to go through (lately I've been having a problem going through glass in my lucids I don't know why)...so I stopped and shattered the glass with my elbow. Then I jumped out the window and took flight. I was only flying for a little bit and a few thoughts came into my mind about what I should do...one was to find my dream sharing target...but there has been another thing that I have been wanting to try ever since a member here suggested I try it.

I stopped flying around and began to say the Hail Mary...trying to remember the words and repeating it slowly...I began to slowly float down in a large spiral pattern...I put my hands together in prayer form and continued...but I just kept floating around in this spiral and couldn't really see much...so I decided to switch to another prayer. I began to say the Lord's prayer...and I was saying this prayer I began to slowly float up in the similar spiral pattern but there was a wall in front of me with writing and images all over it. There was text, and symbols...but I can't remember what they were and I know I didn't particularly know what they all meant while I was dreaming either. I'm not sure where things went from there.

This other dream I wasn't lucid. I was again with my two friends and we were working these wedding parties in this really insanely expensive high class hotel (like nothing you could imagine). The fist party we all worked together. There were some other people from my class working there as well. Then the boss split us up and I went and worked this Irish wedding alone and the people were really nice and it was alot of fun. And then I went and worked this Italian wedding party...which was extremely extravagant and I remember that they treated me like family. I met back up with my friends to tell them about the awesome time I was having. We were supposed to meet up with some guys in the hotel room and they went to meet them. I'm not sure what happened to me but for some reason I started to bounce when I walked.  I bouncing got really bad, I can't really explain it...so I went into one of the gift shops b/c people were starting to give me weird looks. I bounced into the gift shop and pretened to be looking at stuff...I was holding onto the shelves and stuff and still bouncing like an accordian. Then I was like...what the hell. This is insane why didn't I realize this was a dream a long time ago. And I made myself wake up.


*

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for Our Father Lucid Prayer: 



Well I just woke up from a nap (isn't this how alot of my entries start out?). Anyways...I have been wanting to experiment more with prayers in my lucids. 

This dream I was in my house, with someone...I can't remember exactly who but we found out that we were being invaded by aliens. I think I might have been lucid the whole time but I wanted to go along with the dream for a bit because it seemed interesting enough. Me and whoever I was with (I think it was my ex-bf) hid under my sisters bed in her otherwise empty bedroom. Eventually they came and I could hear them outside and breaking into our house...they were walking around, searching for people to exterminate. They came in the bedroom where we were hiding but quickly left and they all went upstairs. I got bored and left the room and went about in my lucid state. 

I wanted to try a few different things, but first I tried the Our Father, once again, since I seemed to have alot of luck with that the first time. I went outside my house and sort of began to fly over the golf course in my backyard, but I wasn't having much luck this time. Then I began to say Om Mani Padme Hum...which I must say, gave me an extremely calming feeling and allowed for greater lucidity. I was able to fuse through glass without breaking it, or trying too hard, it just happened. I flew around for a bit and then thought I would try the Lord's Prayer once more. This time I eventually got caught in that same...slow spiral where I was just floating there...but instead of seeing a wall...there was a montage of images before me. Several images of houses...I don't know what or where they were, and then it settled upon an image of an old somewhat dilapidated white chapel. It had a large stained glass rose window. This image stayed there for awhile...it was more like watching something in a theater than being in a lucid, I couldn't GO anywhere I was just observing. 

Then from this chapel it went straight to this young, beautiful woman. She had really flowy medium length hair, very light brown, almost like a dirty blonde if I remember right. She was very beautiful but she was distressed. She was running down a long hospital corridor almost in slow motion. It was almost as if the camera angle that I was seeing her at was just a few feet in front of her, pointed at her face the entire time she was running down the hall. Then she stopped at someone's bedside. I couldn't see anthing but her face. She looked SO sad. I think either someone very close to her had died or was very sick. That's all I remember from that part of my lucid. I don't know what if anything this means...or why I would even see this in my lucid dream.  Quite strange. I don't know anyone who looks like her.


*

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Leo Volent_
> *Dear Aquanina,
> 
> Wow, to have such a command over your dream memory... I suppose your Dream Self may have been practicing while you've been awake. The Waking Self and the Dream Self are more as though being parallel Selves than being the same Self, and often the things of the Waking World evoke very little enthusiasm from the Dream Self. But your Dream Self is fluent in Mantras and Prayers. I'm more impressed with you everyday.
> 
> The montage of houses and chapels may represent established souls. Along with Christ speaking of \"many mansions\" we also have the recurrent dream symbologies of the Higher Self being represented by buildings of one form or another. The While Chapel of Rose Windows is not only a Spiritually Enlightened person, but one whose appearance matches their inner state. But not BIG, but good. And old -- the dilapidation.
> 
> The young girl may be a symbol of the Blessed Virgin, or, for the pagans who are more comfortable with the old 'speak', a young Demeter-Persephone. The World is now in critical condition and the Goddess is now acting with urgency and is most sad.*

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for Facing Jesus Through the Mirror and The Afterlife - 5-21-05: 



Gosh I'm on a roll. Well, that and I've been napping alot trying to make up for lost sleep time. Anyway, I became lucid...not really sure where I was...I think it was another unintentional WILD as most of my lucids are. I was in some dark room and there were alot of people there. I was with this one dream character and I remember once I became lucid he kept trying to make out with me and have sex with me. I was hesitant because of everyone around so we walked around the corner and into this short hallway that had a large stone wall at the end of it. On the walls of the hallway were these symbols mounted on them. Each one had markings and carvings on it and they all said something. I tried really really hard to read and remember what they said. One of them I remember had three square diamond jewels and a name, but I forget the name. It was quite distracting, because as I was trying to read these markings I also had this DC that was trying to get me to make out with him and I had to keep pushing him away.

I walked a little further down the hallway to the next symbold thing that was mounted there. They were all similarly mounted...I'll try to draw what they looked like. This one in particular had writing written on glass protruding from the wall. It said something along the lines of "he who sees the face in the wall may be allowed to pass through". At first I didn't understand. Then I looked toward the stone wall at the end at the end of the room and noticed that it had turned into a giant mirror.

Me and the DC slowly walked up to the mirror. I remember standing there for a minute staring at ourselves in the mirror. My DC (Ameer) said, I don't see any face and began to walk away. Wait...I said. And as I walked closer I began to see something strange in the mirror. Suddenly my reflection began to change...and it changed into a man...a man that looked a lot like the western depiction of what Jesus looked like. I remember I was talking out loud a lot through out this whole dream. And I remember looking at this man and asking him if he would let me through...begging him to take my hands. I put my hands out and asking him to pull me through the mirror. I was expecting for his hands to come and pull me through but instead everything flashed to white very suddenly...and I was in this hallway that had a door at the end. It was a short hallway, and the door was cracked open a tiny bit. I walked toward the door and again this bright white light filled my eyes and my heart and I was blinded. It was brighter than anything I've ever seen before.

Eventually once I got outside the door my eyes began to adjust and I took flight. I flew over forests and forests, streams, meadows...it was all so beautiful. The smell was intoxicating. It smelled like beautiful flowers in the springtime. Then suddenly I came upon fields and fields of children...they were all playing. There was baseball games, soccer games, they were running, swimming...and they were all extremely happy just being children. As I was flying over all of them I felt this great sense of childlike playfulness and I turned over and began to fly upsidedown. I had only done this once before...but WOW such a dizzy rush, flying with your chest facing the sky and your head tilted back so that you can see the ground whizzing by below you! I turned rightside up again and began to wonder where everyone else was.

I continued to fly through the dreamscape and came upon all these houses...apartments, college houses, universities. Where everyone was outside either playing volleyball, grilling out, partying, drinking, having fun...I yelled down at them WOOHOO!! And they yelled back, cheering me on! It was great!

I didn't make it any further before I began to lose lucidity...but the strange thing was that as I was losing lucidity, it wasn't just fading out, it was as if I was being pulled, very fast, back to where I started. I was yanked back through that mirror before I was able to wake up. I got the feeling that in that place, wherever or whatever it was...you could pick your age, or stage in life and enjoy it for as long as you wanted. And then you could move onto another stage, or go back and be a child again. It was a wonderful place and I'll never forget it.

EDIT: oh yeah, when I woke up I noticed that the triangular symbol on my hand had began to peel off...and so I started picking at it and it peeled right off...now it's gone, except for a little scar.


*

----------


## Leo Volont

Dear Aquanina,

You got through!

The interplay with sexuality illustrates exactly the point I try to make about sex -- that it is not so much that it is evil or  immoral as that it is a huge distraction -- that people can make sex the priority goal of their lives while ignoring everything else.  It was remarkable you were able to keep your head.  Most guys would have lost it almost immediately.

Then we have the Paradox of the Mirror, which typically is supposed to show the Personality Self as the Self, but in the Higher Spiritual Context would of course depict the Cosmic Christ -- the Collective Being who is the Life in All things.

From there you passed into the Unmodified White Light, which then you needed to put into some symbolic expression so that you would be able to return with some kind of coherent Narrative.  In this I like your aesthetic taste -- to depict the substance of the White Light of God as children in play and break time on the University Campus.  Looking back on my life, I think you got it right -- childhood at play and College. 

Now I wonder how you felt afterward.  You were totally immersed in the White Light.  That should have transferred quite a buzz to your Chakras.  You should still feel it.  do you?

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *Now I wonder how you felt afterward.  You were totally immersed in the White Light.  That should have transferred quite a buzz to your Chakras.  You should still feel it.  do you?*



I definitely had a "buzz" for awhile after I woke up...but I guess it has faded with the memory of the dream as most feelings do. But I do remember how strongly it felt in my dream...and how real everything was. I haven't really had any experience of chakras. I have a general knowledge of what they are but am not sure about any sort of "feelings" in them...or why I would have a feeling in them because of this dream.

----------


## nina

Concerning the Wall of God





> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *Dear Aquanina, 
> 
> You have caught me in demonstating my slowness of thought, or perhaps I had to make my Sunday rounds in order to finally run into the right places for Inspiration. What the Cathedral couldn't do for me was almost instantly done as I walked into my small jungle church -- The Church of the Immaculate Conception. Suddenly it occurred to me almost like looking at a picture that I had arranged for your sponsorship and sent you quite into this Avenue of Heaven -- you found the same vortex that I found, and then, being expected, was given a new opportunity with the inspiration of using the \"Our Father\" Prayer which brought you to the Wall of God. Well, it occurred to me that whereas I may be akin to something of a physical archetype of a Wise Old Man for you, then you to me may be a variety of an Archetype of a young Goddess Oracle. So when you come to me and tell me that in my own stomping grounds where I had sent you, you have found the Very Wall of God, I think I better take it as advice to find my way there myself! 
> 
> You see, this is how important it may be. One of my favorite Saints, Old Shirdi Sai Baba, used to speak of The Wall that separates us from God -- the Wall that separates the Particular Individual Self from the Collective and Universal Over-Self. His advice was to punch a hole in the Thing. 
> 
> Which suggests what the lettering and graphics on The Wall may have suggested. The same inspiration that brought all of the rest of this into focus was telling me that the Writing on The Wall would have been along the lines of a cryptic \"he who breaches this Wall dies\", meaning that God would sweep away any ego that would pierce that Ultimate Separation. I'd say its worth taking a crack at it! 
> 
> ...



*
*
Yes actually I do remember having some trouble remembering the words to the Our Father...so I went through it very slowly and I think I even had to start over a few times before I got it right. I'm not sure if I made it through the whole prayer or not, or if I kept starting over when I began to slowly spiral back up through the ground with this wall in front of me. 

And when I say spiral, it was more like I was floating around in this huge circular pattern that was going upwards very very slowly...nothing like a vortex whooshing me up or down anywhere fast...my spiral was extremely slow. The wall had appeared to be very very old...all I could see of it was what was spot lighted, as if I had a flashlight aimed onto the wall, cutting through the blackness that surrounded me. and the writings on the wall almost looked like cave paintings in their age, but much more detailed. There were also framed paintings on the wall but I cannot remember what they were of. I could have reached out and touched the wall it was so close to me...but I kept my hands in the praying position and just simply observed. It was so old and deteriorating...yet still had some new elements, like the framed paintings.





> *Originally posted by Leo Volont
> 
> Wow. 
> 
> As an Artist, the Wall of God was the Wall that would hang every significant piece of Art Work in the History of the World.. of Creation. 
> 
> I'm plugging away with the suggestions to do the Our Father in hopes that I might follow in your footsteps, but it is likely that I will 'see' This Wall as something different. 
> 
> But as you are an Artist and a Visionary, it is difficult to overestimate the significance of having been where you've been. 
> ...

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for Bloody Prom Dress Saved By Lucidity - 5/27/05: 



I'm going to keep this one short...b/c the lucid was short and it has to do with some female issues heh.

Anyway as corny as it sounds I was at a restaurant with a big group of people and we were all going to prom. I had on an awesome dress, I don't even know who my date was...and the people were from grade school (strange). Anyway blood started dripping down my leg and I was like fuck and I went to the bathroom to clean myself off but it was all over my dress and I couldn't go back out there and face everyone and be really embarassed. So I found a back way out of the restaurant and starting walking down these stairs that were spiraling and lighting up as I stepped on them...then I was like...HA! there's no way this can be real. And I went lucid immediately. Which was great, b/c in my dream I felt awful but once I became lucid I put myself into an even prettier dress and walked back to where all my friends were and hung out with them a bit. Then I went for a little flight. I think I got lost downtown...and sorta faded out of lucidity and into a normal dream. That's about it. 


*

----------


## nina

Cool dream last night, I don't fee like explaining it all so...to help me remember:

Circle, deja vu, town, the ring, cemetery, old men, putting dogs to sleep, win something, going to the store, getting pasta, playing with christmas decorations, going through the house, the painting changes, the book, flipping through the pages, its all happened before...why didnt I become lucid, the dog's name, calling for him through the mosoluems, something wrong with the town, how did I end up there, who were these people

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for Lucid Task of the Month "Who Am I?" and Conversation with a Spirit Mouse - 6/29/05: 



Getting back to a normal sleep schedule just these past few days has done wonders for my dreaming. I just really need to stop being so lazy and write down my lucids during the night so that I don't forget them by morning. I know I spent most of the night last night lucid...I think I had about 5 or 6 lucids but only remember having them and only remember bits and pieces of each.

The first thing I can remember there was something happening and I was in this big hall and everyone was running around...some sort of nightmare though I don't know or remember what everyone was running around for. For some reason I stopped and realized I was dreaming. I yelled out to everyone and they all came and stood around me. I remember it was mostly guys and a few women but I didn't recognize any of them. I told them all to gather round because I had something to ask. They looked at me intently. "Who am I?" I asked. HA! I didn't realize my dream characters were such asses (well actually they usually are)...but I got alot of strange replies. Some of them just grumbled and rolled their eyes and walked away...one of them yelled out "who cares!", someone yelled out "Halloween!". It was a bunch of nonsense. I wandered away from them...disappointed.

As I was walking away I saw a mouse running by. It stopped just in front of me. "Who am I?" I asked the mouse. In this tiny cute little mouse voice it replied..."You are me." I remember being confused and asked how this could be. The mouse replied "We are the same. I am not so small as you think." Then it scurried away.

I remember thinking that it was quite a smart little mouse. But it is strange that a mouse was the one to give me any sort of comprehensible answer to my question. Then I remembered a few months ago...

I had been seeing a little mouse scurrying about our tv room in the basement. It would make a bolt from a little area under the tv and under the door and into the unfinished area of our basement where there was alot of boxes and storage and such. I told my dad about it and he set up a few mouse traps. I pleaded with him to get humane mouse traps but since he didn't know what they were he said he didn't care. Then one night I was watching tv/on the computer when I heard the SNAP. My heart sunk. I have always loved animals...big and small. I got up and opened the door to the unfinished area of the basement, turned the light on and saw that there was a little gray mouse in the trap...it was squashed at the neck...the trap nearly took its head off. I was horrified...but I walked closer and noticed its little body still struggling for breath. I couldn't believe it was still alive! I wanted to do something...I wanted to lift the trap and let it run off (though its neck was obviously crushed this would have done no good). I sat down beside it and a little drop of blood fell out of its ears...its soft little body still moving up and down.

I was crying...telling the mouse inside my head that I was sorry and that I wished it no pain. I sat there for about 10 minutes watching that little mouse suffer and die.


*

----------


## nina

*
Spoiler for Flying Contraption - 7/10/05: 



No lucids lately but my dream recall is getting a bit better at least.

Lately for some reason I've been having dreams about miniature animals. Weird. LIke mini kangaroos and stuff. Last night I dreamed about kittens...we were looking to buy one or something. My dog fell off my backyard (there was a cliff or something  ) so we decided to get a kitten? wtf.

Anyway I had the craziest/coolest dream last night but I don't know why the hell I didn't become lucid. I had a flying contraption...it was a see through shield type of thing that I held onto with two handles...it was a shield type of thing in order to prevent bugs from smashing up against me when I was flying super fast lmao. It was bendy and flexible at least though and it would let me fly like superman style real fast (I'd have to be wearing gloves so bugs wouldn't splatter on my hands as I was holding the handles of the shield  ) and it would let me fly above people's heads and just hover and manuever really well. I was at some party and I fly above all these people to get to the bathroom. I was the only one cool enough to have a flying contraption o_o ...and then I would say...hover...and it would let me hover over the seat and pee lmao. Really weird. Then I went to this concert that was in a gymnasium and it sucked. I saw my friend on stage (a really big dude) and told him to fling me out into the audience as far as he could. So he grabbed my arm and my leg and twirled me around a few times and flung me out over the audience....where I hovered for a bit. Then flew back and was like...ooo do it again. Really stupid. Anyway I don't know why the hell I didn't become lucid during this dream. I almost feel like I knew that I was dreaming the whole time. I even designed the flying device myself...but why didn't I become lucid. Who knows...


*

----------


## nina

Ok another vivid and weird dream last night but no lucidity, I feel like my mind is playing tricks on me to see how freakin ABSURD my dreams can actually get without sparking a lucid.  ::roll:: 

There was a guy chasing me up and down like a bunch of floors of this one apartment building...I won't get too detailed but I'm not sure if he wanted to kill me or rape me or both. Anyway somethings weren't working right so I would like...edit...undo them...like real absurd shit. But nooo lucid. Anyway he finally caught me and tried to rape me, but then I didn't want him to kill me so I pretended to like it. Then I actually DID like it. Then we started dating I think. Really weird shit...

*nina mumbles about something and slowly trails off...*

----------


## Tornado Joe

> I feel like my mind is playing tricks on me to see how freakin ABSURD my dreams can actually get without sparking a lucid[/b]



Playing tricks on you, or *training* you to get better....? 

"Absurd" things (at least for me) seem to have no effect in my dreams. It's either got to be a dreamsign, or a WILD --*Except* in my most recent lucid -- but I'm still trying to figure that one out. It was different than any of the other times.

----------


## nina

OMG Intruder Alert!!!

Hehe. Jk. Wow I didn't know people actually bothered to read my random shit. Coolness.  :wink2: 

But you could be right...I'm not sure. I'm gonna have to nip this in the ass before it gets worse. o_o

----------


## nina

Last night I can only remember one dream, non lucid...sigh. Yey dry spells  :Sad: 

An old friend from high school who I haven't seen in years but randomly called me a few weeks ago was there. I was visiting her new house. Her sister and brother were there...they had a house overlooking this beach. She was upset because her brother got the nice view of the beach and when I looked at the water it was so gorgeous. Then I saw all these animals in the water. The first was a walrus  ::?:  and then I saw this weird fish thing. Was pretty neat. I remember going up to the top floor of their house and the wood was all rotting. I think they got the house for super cheap and it was like termintes or something because the wood was breaking all around me I thought I was going to fall through the floor. Anyways...that's all I remember. Pretty lame right.

----------


## Tornado Joe

Wow, that is so very similar to one of my recurring dreams....


hmmmm..

anyway...





> Posted: Wed Jul 20, 2005 10:39 am** *Post subject: 	 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Last night I can only remember one dream, non lucid...sigh. Yey dry spells  
> 
> An old friend from high school who I haven't seen in years but randomly called me a few weeks ago was there. I was visiting her new house.........I think they got the house for super cheap and it was like termintes or something because the wood was breaking all around me I thought I was going to fall through the floor. Anyways...that's all I remember. Pretty lame right.	[/b]



not so lame to me - good enough detail. Wonder why your friend thought the brother got the better view - rotting floor should have effected both occupants. Maybe you kind of secretly wish your friend didn't have such a nice place, therefore the crappy condition.

----------


## nina

That pic is actually from a lucid dream I had where I found myself sleeping in bed and I went over and talked to myself. I tried to touch the other me and put my hand up to hers but it just went through her like a ghost...that dream is in my Dream Journal somewhere...few posts up maybe.  :smiley: 





> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *Maybe you kind of secretly wish your friend didn't have such a nice place, therefore the crappy condition.*



Haha yeah they never had that much money so I think the only way to justify this house with an awesome view of this gorgeous beach was that it was actually like falling apart b/c of the rotting wood.

----------


## nina

YEYYY LUCID!!

Wow...that sure as hell came out of nowhere. I was having really crappy dream recall and no lucids for a few weeks but I clearly remember this lucid from last night. Unfortunately since it happened during the night I don't recall how it started or how it ended, or what sparked it.  :Sad:  I just remember seeing a door and thinking that I really wanted to see the sea and that when I opened the door it would open up into another world. 

I approached the door and pushed it open and to my surprise the beach was actually there! I wanted to run out into the water but couldn't resist the urge to fly so I began to run out and just took flight...I think I flew around for several minutes. The dreamscape changed to a city-like dreamscape and I wanted to try my flying upsidedown thing again to see if it would have the same "super head rush" as the other two times. I tried it but something went kinda wrong and I almost hit a skyscraper so I decided to not try that again hehe. 

Then I remember another part where I was at my old, old house (from like 11 years ago) and I was basically flying in circles around my house, some family and neighbors were there but they couldn't see me. I think I was starting to fade out of lucidity at this point because I remember thinking that they couldn't see me because I was a ghost. Well that's all I remember for now. 

Hopefully I'll be able to ge lucid again soon.  :smiley: 

Oh yeah...I also completely forgot about the task of the month, trying to find my dream sharing target, and trying to accomplish my own personal goals...I think I was so excited to just be lucid I forgot everything else. Sorry Howie!!!  :wink2:

----------


## nina

Here are a few oldies (but they are awesome)...from before I started a Dream Journal.  :tongue2: 

That's Professor Nina!
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11586

Liquified Nina
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12280

Committing LD Suicide
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10262

----------


## nina

Ok I gotta start off by saying that I am quite pissed at myself. I had this amazing vivid dream and woke up from it at about 4:30am, I thought that I should get up and write it down but was too lazy and figured that if I just layed there for a little bit and remembered the dream and all that happened I would be able to remember it in the morning and write it down then. UGH how stupid and lazy can I get?

All I remember is that there was a new, empty house of some sort...and my room wasn't right. It was like possessed and it kept getting these bugs and weird lights and things like from poltergeist. Anyway we later realized that my room was, um...really Jesus' room and he was mad at me for trying to move into it. Ok it makes no sense now but I remember it being extremely cool and vivid and I think I might have even gone lucid at one point. Of course now I have to kick myself because I can't remember anymore.

The other dream I had later and is probably why I can remember it better. I usually only remember the last 1 or 2 dreams in a night b/c they happen close to when I wake up. I was in a classroom...I think it was a college classroom even though I was sitting around girls that I went to high school with and the teacher was my high school history teacher. Anyways, we were all talking and making jokes and stuff. I was sitting in the very last row. I remember someone mentioning that we switch up the seats and then the teacher said that there would be assigned seating. She said well I can't trust you guys to all sit together...and god knows 20 year old girls can't be trusted either. (I guess in the dream we were all 20, even though I was with high school people, and I went to an all girls HS, but it was more like a college classroom) 

There were 5 desks per row and about 5 or 6 rows I think. Anyways she began calling out people's names..."so and so will be left front, so and so will be right front....nina will be center front" I remember thinking GREAT! I think she wanted me center front so that she could keep and eye on me and keep me from making trouble. I rolled my eyes and yelled great! and flung my student ID card into the air and caught it again. She looked at me and asked "are you not willing to move to the front?" I responded, "well it's not like I have a choice". She asked me the same thing again...and I responded the same way. She asked me a third time "so you aren't willing to move to the front"...."well I dont have much of a choice!!! NO! No, I am not willing to move to the front." Then she looked at the class and asked "Ok, who would be willing to move to the front?" A few hands raised...I remember feeling sort of badly...then a few more hands raised...and I felt even worse...then all my friends started raising their hands as well. Then I just felt like a complete ass because everyone was basically making me look like an asshole, er rather I did that myself. And...that's all I remember.   ::?:

----------


## Howie

> Oh yeah...I also completely forgot about the task of the month, trying to find my dream sharing target, and trying to accomplish my own personal goals...I think I was so excited to just be lucid I forgot everything else. Sorry Howie!!! Wink [/b]



No need to be sorry.   :wink2:   I'm just glad you broke out of your lucid dreaming drought. 
I hope I can follow suite.   :smiley:  

You sure do have some interesting dreams. To say the least!

----------


## nina

Well last night I only remember one dream.

I was at my sister's place...she had just moved to a huge high rise apartment building somewhere in Chicago with another girl friend of hers. I remember hanging out at her place and then she and her roommate left to go do something and I was hanging out there by myself. I remember talking on the internet to this one guy that I am friends with then he sort of turned into Dave, who is my sister's really really hot gay guy friend (that likes having sex with girls haha). Anyway, I remember that he came over and we were just kinda talking and laughing b/c he is really cool and we started messing around and I had my top off and was only wearing my jeans. Then the doorbell rang and we went to see who it was. We had to go down all these steps and then Dave saw that it was his friend (mind you I am still topless, with my hand over my chest) and he had to leave so I was left there alone. I walked up these stairs but I remember that it was sort of confusing and I got a bit disoriented. I went into this apartment and I remember that it looked kinda different and I was looking for my sister's room and went into this bedroom and there was this guy in there and he looked at me like "what the hell" and I turned around and ran out of that bedroom and as I was leaving the apartment I ran into these two girls who were just coming home. I remember saying "sorry wrong apartment" and then ran out of there. Then I finally found my sister's apartment and got dressed. I remember I could hear the people in the other apartment and the one girl was yelling at the guy and crying (I guess she thought he was cheating on her with me!) and I felt awful. Then I started yelling because I knew they could hear me "I'm really sorry my sister just moved and I got lost and went into the wrong apartment, I don't know your boyfriend!" haha, it was pretty strange. But she was still really upset about it and I don't think she believe me. So I left to try to find my sister. This apartment complex was actually more like a huge ass hotel because when I went to the first floor to find my sister there was a huge swimming pool and a bunch of people. I walked around for a bit but couldn't find her. Then I found my way back to her apartment and I saw her laying in bed and I was like "oh my god I feel terrible I accidentally walked into this other apartment half naked with this girl's boyfriend and now she thinks we were messing around"...my sister was laying in her bed next to that girl who was upset. My sister said "yeah this is my friend so and so" and she introduced us and I talked to her about it and she finally believed me and felt better. Then we all kinda laughed about it and I think I woke up after that.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> _Originally posted by Nina_
> *really really hot gay guy friend (that likes having sex with girls haha)*



Ok, don't mean to sound shallow, but this sounds more to me like a guy with a scam than an actual gay guy (a scam that apparently works, too). I mean, the fact that you were comfortable being "exposed" to him kinda gives some insight as to why so many women like gay guys (and there's nothing wrong with that, mind you - just sayin).

*Anyway, the dream:*

It's funny how the mind works. When I got to the part about Dave's friend arriving at the appartment, I thought for sure there was going to be some kind of incident between you and him (like the friend thinking  Dave was cheating with you). However, instead, that portion of the dream simply concluded with no problems. 

Instead...

It resurfaced with another dream character (apparently a heterosexual one). In this case you were totally uncomfortable being exposed to him. Yet, this time you managed to get the reaction we should have seen in the first portion of the dream. Strange how that theme slipped away in the first story, but came back in the second.

It's kinda like your mind said "ok, this isn't going to work, there's too much trust between her and Dave etc. We need to try this again, a different way."

Naughty Nina, who you been thinkin about cheatin with?  ::wink::

----------


## Salmone

*ahem* 8)

 you seem to have a lot of sexy stuff happen in your dreams.. 





> Then I started yelling because I knew they could hear me \"I'm really sorry my sister just moved and I got lost and went into the wrong apartment, I don't know your boyfriend!\"[/b]



this made me laugh..   ::lol::  

 :smiley:

----------


## nina

I had a really vivid dream last night...gonna sound kinda bad but remember...it's JUST a dream. lmao

Anyways...i was with my whole family, immediate family and cousins and aunts and uncles and stuff and we were all like working for customs or something. Where we would get these packages and have to sort them out. We were sort of like custom agents/cops/who the hell knows what. Anyway I think I was like new to the job because we got this huge package of drugs in and I was sitting at a picnic table with someone across from me and they were showing me how to properly sort the drugs LOL. The rest of my family was either at other picnic tables or walking around making sure everything was going ok. 

So this person showed me how people disguised certain packages...like we got this huge package of "crack" and it was inside of a huge bar of chocolate that looked like a toblerone or something. Anyway, we'd have to go through the chocolate and get out these pieces of foil and unfold them and lay them out to be taken as evidence because the "crack" or whatever the hell was attached to the foil squares hidden inside the chocolate. So I was handed my own bar of chocolate and continued doing what I was supposed to be doing. Then I remember thinking, hmm I've never tried crack before I wonder what it would be like. So I very carefully took one of the foil squares and put it in the front pouch of my hooded sweatshirt. I remember trying to be like super discreet so no one would see me. 

Then I started getting these other, different chocolate things. One was a big round bar of chocolate and I remember thinking, what the hell is in this? Then I got all these different chocolate things. One was in the shape of a teddybear, I remember looking at all of them closely to see if they had anything written on them. I remember on chocolate thing had etched into it "alprazolam" haha...go figure. Anyway I kept looking through them, and we had to break all the chocolate into pieces and I remember getting this one and for some reason I knew it was like...X....so I took the whole oval shaped thing of chocolate and stuck it in the pouch of my sweatshirt also. Then I kept sorting and at one point I remember the bar of chocolate fell out of my sweatshirt and landed on the ground and I was freaked out that someone might see but I don't think anyone noticed. And that's all I remember from that dream.

Later on in the morning I had a dream that I was at Kings Island (this amusement park near where I live) with my parents and my sister...I remember being by some games where we thought we might want to play against each other but instead we decidided to go on the roller coasters. So we went on Son of the Beast...which is like my favorite ride there...but at one point the roller coaster changed into this weird other ride where I was suspended in mid air and dropped to the floor below on these bungee cords. Hmmm strange stuff...I remember walking out to the parking lot with my family and we were supposed to meet up with my uncle and cousins (who live halfway across the globe but were in town visiting) then it started to rain I think and we went home.

----------


## nina

Well last night was kind of insane...it was one of those nights where you feel like you are waking up every five minutes and therefore feel like you got absolutely NO sleep at all. But then if that were true I guess I wouldn't remember so many dreams and the details about them. All a bit confusing.

The first dream...hmm I was walking down the street with this other person, I think it was a chick...and we were looking for some house to go into because we wanted to hook up. Right, weird I know. Sooo for some reason all the houses were these cute little houses and they were all vacated so we just went into some random house and I was sitting on this couch and this chick wanted to go down on me really bad so I was like, ok. Anyway she was doing that for awhile and I remember thinking that it didn't feel so great, I mean she was like one of those freakin algae sucker fish things that you see up against the glass of a fish tank...so I pulled her off and then she kinda disappeared.

Then I was there with some of my friends, 2 girls and their boyfriends and they were all eating this chicken. They each had one of those little whole chickens...I didn't eat any chicken but I just hung out and talked to them. Then one of my friends boyfriends started bitching and yelling because of the mess. He was pissed off because there were like chicken bones all over the floor and he was yelling at me and I was like...wow you guys ate the chicken I didn't eat any chicken!

The next dream is really weird because I think I actually had the same dream earlier that night and then had it again so like I already knew everything that was going to happen. There was this huge war, we were in space and at some big palace place with lots of windos and glass walls on the first floor. We were being invaded by a huge herd of, um...buffalo. I know, right? But they were like smart buffalo not just stupid animals lmao. Anyway...Aragorn and Legolas were there and a bunch of other people ready to fight...we were like at a stand off all standing inside the palace looking out these glass walls or windows at all these scary ass buffalo. Then all of a sudden they all snorted at the same time and it was so loud that it shattered the glass. It was all like slow motion and special effects watching this glass shatter...really bizarre. Then Legolas yells...don't worry they can't come in here...they weren't invited. But since I had already had this dream before I knew they were going to come in anyway so I started running. Then Legolas yells "RUN!" and everyone runs up these marble staircases and at the tops of the staircases were all these statues (sort of like at the Louvre) and then all the buffalo come stampeding in. Me and Legolas were at the top of a staircase standing on top of these pillars on either side of one of the statues. There were arrows flying everywhere and Aragorn was fighting with swords. Then, like Mad Moragen (or whatever his name is from Willow) shows up and starts fighting as well. I remember that we were doing pretty well and I think winning. 

Then suddenly we were outside of the palace and in this spaceship. There were hundreds of spaceships flying around, some of them were like storm trooper spaceships with the bulls in them and others were on our side and we were kicking their asses. Yeah so it was like...LOTR meets Star Wars kinda. Weird shit. So as we are flying to get away from the battle I notice that we aren't in a real spaceship but we are like flying in this fucking silver metallic station wagon! And I'm like...what the fuck we can't outrun anyone in a station wagon. Then some idiot in the car/spaceship decides to put the windows down and one of the bulls in his spaceship catches a glimpse of us inside this piece of junk and we are swerving and trying to get away but we were so slow. I'm not sure what happened.

Ok, another crazy ass dream...there was this talk show...like a Jerry Springer dealio and it was like "So, you wanna be a stripper"...now I wasn't in this dream at all I was more like observing it like I would be watching it on TV. There is this fat blonde chick and her husband is all bent out of shape because she thinks she can be a stripper and crap. So she is up on stage in practically nothing, it's so gross she had 1980s bangs and everything. Then they bring like 50 REAL strippers out onto stage and they all start dancing (not taking clothes off or anything) but they were just giving the one fat chick alot of shit for trying to be a stripper it was really quite funny because she actually tried to keep up with them for a bit...then just stood there and looked like an ass. 

Then it switched and became this "documentary" about fat strippers. I just remember it like following this one chick around for a day as she was getting ready and picking out what she was going to wear, and what it was like to be a fat stripper. LMAO. Really really strange night.

The last dream I remember. My sister and I were sitting around the tree on Christmas morning. We were surrounding by our presents and such ready to be opened and my mom and dad were there. Then we got our stockings and opened those...and my mom said to go ahead and open our presents. It was kind of odd though because all the presents we got were like the same ones as last year. So we were both thinking like...oh cool thanks...this is weird I got this last year. Eventually we had opened all the presents and the tree was empty underneath. I suddenly felt really really horrible. My sister looks at me and she says, "didn't we get mom anything for christmas?" I just sat there feeling soo horrible. Then my mom goes to the kitchen to start breakfast. "What about dad didn't we get him anything either?" It was like the worst feeling EVER...I felt like such a horrible ungrateful little shit. I didn't even know what to say. I was glad when I woke up.

----------


## Salmone

haha you do have some funny dreams.. LOTR in space.. now that would make a funny film   ::lol::  

wish i had funny dreams.   ::|:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao..Damn..and I thought MY mind was entertaining. lol. 8)

----------


## Tornado Joe

Ah, those *epic* dreams (the space/buffalo/LOTR one) 
I believe those are just as good as lucid ones (at least when it's been a very long time since the last LD).

*Blondes*:Just curious, was this "sucker fish" girl blonde? I was wondering because you have a fat blonde stripper in one dream and Legolas in another (who, pretty much looks like a blonde chick in LOTR). I thought maybe if the other girl was blonde you might have somekind of  "blonde ambition" thing or something.

*Chicken and buffalo:* Hmmm, _chicken_ wings...._buffalo_ wings.... eh, maybe that's a stretch. Have you been to BW3's in the past few days, maybe?

*Mad Moragen* - LOL! Sweet, one of my favorites as well (Val Kilmer). Probably not the most popular character; but funny how your mind throws crap like that in. I mean why not Conan, the Gladiator, or Beast Master! Different time-periods, I guess.

----------


## nina

Alrighty...I had to lay in bed for a minute this morning because I know I dreamt alot last night and it took me a bit to remember and piece things together. So here's as best I could do.  :tongue2: 

The first dream I was in some house that I didn't recognize and in this big bedroom, that was my bedroom but looks nothing like my real bedroom. Outside my bedroom there was a big tv room where all these guys that I had dated at one time or another were hangin out and they were all talking about me and stuff. It was rather strange. Then my latest ex bf (the one I was with for 3.5 years and am still really great friends with) got really upset about all those other guys being there. I don't know why, or why I even cared, or why he was even in my dream...but I was upset that he was upset. I didn't want him thinking bad things about me so I went out into the TV room and told the guys to quiet down and I said..."ok who here besides YOU (pointing to my ex) have I slept with?" No one raised their hands or said anything. I looked at my ex and said "see!" then I stormed off and slammed my bedroom door shut. I remember being at this desk when my ex came in...I figured he would feel better and apologize for acting like an ass but instead he just set this packet of papers on my desk and walked out. I couldn't believe it. He was suing me! I remember reading through all the stupid ass shit like "gas money driving her around" "drinks at the bars" "dinners" "birthday, christmas, valentines day, anniversary presents" etc...and they all had an "estimate" along with them. I remember it was some ridiculous amount of money that he wanted and it really pissed me off considering he never spent a dime more than me throughout our relationship. It was very equal. I just remember flipping through the pages just stunned...

The next dream my mom and my aunt and 2 cousins were going on a trip and I decided to go along. They were going somewhere like LA but it was more like a spring break party type of place. Anyway I remember being at this bar...and I was sitting in a chair next to my one cousin while my mom and aunt and other cousin were on stage doing karaoke. I forget the first song they sang but the second one was a Green Day song lmao (thanks Truthbearer)...anyway they were just being sucky and silly and I remember that my ex bf was there (again) with like 2 of his friends and they were sitting a row behind me and my cousin. They kept talking shit about the karaoke and I remember trying to ignore them but they just kept talking loud enough so that I could hear them and made me feel like crap. 

Then I saw Dunkin, one of my sister's good gay guy friends over by the karaoke machine and I was so excited to see him. He saw me too and did this little "come ere" thing with his finger and I got up and went over and gave him a huge hug. I remember that my ex and his friends were staring at me kinda like "who the hell is that". Then I went and sat back down with my cousin and watched my family singing on stage. "Sometimes I give myself the creeps...sometimes my mind plays tricks on me". Haha I remember my aunt was like one line behind through the whole song it was funny as hell.

Another dream...my sister was trying out for this model/actress contract and it was her audition and she invited the whole family (the whole extended family) to watch. I remember her havin to sing something and like halfway through the song they stopped her and were like congratulations you got the contract. It was worth a million dollars lmao. I just remember running and hugging her because we were all so excited and we were happy b/c she got the job in chicago and we could stay there and didn't have to move so far away to LA.

I think there was another one...but I forget, maybe it will come to me later.

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *Ah, those epic dreams (the space/buffalo/LOTR one) 
> I believe those are just as good as lucid ones (at least when it's been a very long time since the last LD).
> 
> Blondes:Just curious, was this \"sucker fish\" girl blonde? I was wondering because you have a fat blonde stripper in one dream and Legolas in another (who, pretty much looks like a blonde chick in LOTR). I thought maybe if the other girl was blonde you might have somekind of  \"blonde ambition\" thing or something.
> 
> Chicken and buffalo: Hmmm, chicken wings....buffalo wings.... eh, maybe that's a stretch. Have you been to BW3's in the past few days, maybe?
> 
> Mad Moragen - LOL! Sweet, one of my favorites as well (Val Kilmer). Probably not the most popular character; but funny how your mind throws crap like that in. I mean why not Conan, the Gladiator, or Beast Master! Different time-periods, I guess.*



Hmmm I don't remember the sucker fish girl that much (lmao) but I'm pretty sure she was a brunette. And Legolas does NOT look like a blonde chick haha, he's sexy as shit. But yeah I've always wondered what it would be like to be a blonde.  :tongue2:  I always seem to get more attention when I have blonde highlights in my hair and I am considering getting them again.

Ok the bit about chicken and buffalo really made me laugh, I love that connection hahaha. But actually I think the buffalo came from this Gary Larsen Far Side comic I saw recently where it is like, a view from the buffalo's perspective and you can just see the top of his head and horns and what he is looking at. B/c I had the same sort of view at one point during the dream.

And yeas, I think Mad Moragen showed up b/c I was all like...go Aragorn you are the best swordsman! Then Mad Moragen is all like "I am the greatest swordsman who ever lived." Haha...ah...good dream.  :smiley:  Thanks for the feedback.

EDIT: Oh yeah when they were all eating chicken they were eating it like it was wrapped in foil...just like from the movie Girl, Interrupted. I have no idea where that came from seeing as how I haven't seen that movie in a long time. And I don't know what the connection is with my friends "eating chicken" and the girl who eats chicken from her dad (who molests her I think?) in the movie.

----------


## nina

Yeyyyyy Lucid!!!

It's about damn time already!

Last night I woke up feeling sort of sick. Like there was a huge knot in my stomach and I had been having weird and bad dreams. I came online, it was about 2:30am and saw that DV was back up and was in shock, I talked to Ophelia for awhile and went back so sleep at 4am.

Something woke me and brought me into a bit of a shallow sleep where I felt the WILD vibrations and immediately entered a lucid dream. I remember floating up through this tree...it was night time, and as I was floating up through the branches I grabbed at handfuls of leaves which were damp and smooth and soooo realistic. 

The dream seemed so incredibly vivid and then began to fade. I looked at my hands to steady myself, as I examined them in detail I found myself in this room of people. There were several dream characters and a girl in particular that I am not sure who she was but I remember that I was with her for awhile, then I said, hold on, I have to go do something. I had been making very interesting progress with my praying in LDs (even though I am not all that religious anymore) so I wanted to get back to it and see where I could get to.

I have twice been confronted with God/a god through a wall. So I entered this room which happened to be full of buddhist monks. I walked past them and went up to this wall. There was a couch against the wall so I stepped up onto the couch and put my hands up high flat on the wall. I began to say the Our Father. I thought that God might pull me through the wall. As I was saying the prayer (and my eyes were closed this whole time trying to concentrate and remember the words to the prayer) I began to feel...like something around my wrists. It felt like someone had reached through the wall and had grasped onto my wrists. I felt their grip tightly...tight...yet comforting. They were not just holding my wrists, they were like holding my arms up as well. I remember smiling. 

Then I switched prayers to the Hail Mary. As I was saying this prayer...I felt an additional set of hands, woman's hands reach through the wall and grasp onto my arms...lower than where the first pair was holding onto around my wrists. She was also holding me up. I lifted my head up to look as I felt that they had tightly grasped onto my arms. As I looked up all I could see was the wall on front of me, which was blue as it had been the whole time. Then I noticed that the skin on my arms was depressed to show their actual hand prints...as if two invisible people were grasping onto me. It was a really strange thing to see. I wasn't disappointed that they didn't pull me through the wall...I was just comforted in the fact that they were indeed holding onto me and I felt that they were smiling. So I smiled back and then sort of  moved back and they released me. 

I remember turning around to look at the buddhist monks behind me. I tried to sort of wave them away or make them disappear with my hand but they didn't. I wasn't sure if I should try to talk to them or not so I left the room and went back to the one girl I was talking to. I still have no idea who she was. I remember that I didn't want to be rude so I invited her to come flying with me, I remember we flew together for awhile and then the dream sort of faded so we tried to dream spin together and I lost her. She just disappeared.

I know that I was lucid for quite a long time and did alot of other things because I remember flying through different rooms and walls and doors to get to different places but my mind managed to forget the rest of my lucid.

The strange thing is that I actually remember getting somewhat bored and running out of things to do. I thought to do the lucid task of the month but then realized I didn't know what it was. Then someone yelled out to me, don't forget to find Howetzer. My god! What was I thinking, I had completely forgotten. I woke up before I could ever try to do anything to find him. I need to stop forgetting about that one but at least I was able to revisit one of my other personal tasks this past time.

Here is a quick thing I made to help me remember my dream. I think I am going to start doing this more.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Aquanina_
> *... I looked at my hands to steady myself, as I examined them in detail I found myself in this room of people. There were several dream characters and a girl in particular that I am not sure who she was but I remember that I was with her for awhile, then I said, hold on, I have to go do something. I had been making very interesting progress with my praying in LDs (even though I am not all that religious anymore) so I wanted to get back to it and see where I could get to.
> 
> I have twice been confronted with God/a god through a wall. So I entered this room which happened to be full of buddhist monks. I walked past them and went up to this wall. There was a couch against the wall so I stepped up onto the couch and put my hands up high flat on the wall. I began to say the Our Father. I thought that God might pull me through the wall. As I was saying the prayer (and my eyes were closed this whole time trying to concentrate and remember the words to the prayer) I began to feel...like something around my wrists. It felt like someone had reached through the wall and had grasped onto my wrists. I felt their grip tightly...tight...yet comforting. They were not just holding my wrists, they were like holding my arms up as well. I remember smiling. 
> 
> Then I switched prayers to the Hail Mary. As I was saying this prayer...I felt an additional set of hands, woman's hands reach through the wall and grasp onto my arms...lower than where the first pair was holding onto around my wrists. She was also holding me up. I lifted my head up to look as I felt that they had tightly grasped onto my arms. As I looked up all I could see was the wall on front of me, which was blue as it had been the whole time. Then I noticed that the skin on my arms was depressed to show their actual hand prints...as if two invisible people were grasping onto me. It was a really strange thing to see. I wasn't disappointed that they didn't pull me through the wall...I was just comforted in the fact that they were indeed holding onto me and I felt that they were smiling. So I smiled back and then sort of  moved back and they released me. 
> 
> I remember turning around to look at the buddhist monks behind me. I tried to sort of wave them away or make them disappear with my hand but they didn't. I wasn't sure if I should try to talk to them or not so I left the room and went back to the one girl I was talking to. I still have no idea who she was. I remember that I didn't want to be rude so I invited her to come flying with me, I remember we flew together for awhile and then the dream sort of faded so we tried to dream spin together and I lost her. She just disappeared....*



Okay... the Buddhist Monks are a symbol for the vindication of the Concept of a Providential God and the utility of Meditation and other forms of Mental Prayer.  You see, you were in the Room of Meditation and walked up to the Wall, and stood on the couch that ordinary people woud sit on, but you needed to prove something (thank God for feminine Intuition!) and so you reached up to touch the Wall, to perhaps go through it.  But what happened was that God came through from the other side, proving PROVIDENTIALITY (certain Philosophers had argued that even if there IS a God, unless that God is Providential, then it hardly matters to us whether He exists at all -- a Non-Providential God would be a Moot Point).  

You were able to invoke the support of both Male and Female aspects of the Providential Divinity.  

You were not able to magically wand away the Buddhist Monks, which show that they are in some sense real.  This Room is where they receive the Providential Influences and Support of their Meditational Practices.

In my own way of thinking, I had supposed that one had to break through into the Heavenly Realms in order to attain to any Divine Influence  -- the 'Seek and you shall Find, and Knock and it will be opened' kind of model of seeing Spirituality.  But this Dream of yours shows the Divine Influence going in the other direction -- that Divinity reciprocates and can send its solid, if invisible, influence to our side of The Wall. 

You see, it only took a little bit of waiting and you have these very meaningful dreams.  Just this one dream alone is enough to create an entire Religious Doctrine upon.  ... I must be sure to copy it over, so I don't forget about it.

----------


## nina

Thank you for your insightful comments as usual Leo. Yeah I am excited that I was able to try this again. Though praying in my dreams has been giving me some interesting results...I wonder if there is something more...active that I can be doing during my lucids other than simply saying a prayer to try to evoke some sort of spiritual beings. Any thoughts? I am not really sure where, if anywhere, this is getting me?

----------


## Tornado Joe

> I wonder if there is something more...active that I can be doing during my lucids other than simply saying a prayer to try to evoke some sort of spiritual beings. Any thoughts?[/b]



How about designing and building your own temple/church/sanctuary. You could even pull up menus and palettes from Cinema4D in your environment - have them floating around you and stuff. Render the place with the wave of your hand! It could be as if you were in the 3D space itself! 

Then, for fun, climb up on the altar, sumon a group of raging sex addicts and have yourself a MASS orgy!!
 ::dancingcow::  

Damn, I wish I could LD more often!  ::?:

----------


## nina

Last night I know I had a long and vivid dream. I can only remember bits and pieces of it though.

I wasn't in it...there were two main characters, Denzel Washington (who was me I suppose) and Angelina Jolie. She was dressed up Tomb Raider style through the whole dream.

Something had happened and she stole time like she does in Tomb Raider, I remember that she was my adversary throughout the whole dream, but I still sort of cared for her. It was like I knew she was just a foolish little girl and didn't truly mean to hurt anyone or mess things up but I still had to take her down. It was my job. I guess I was some sort of investigator. She had become an assasin of some kinda, but she didn't start out that way. I think that people were after her and she had to kill them in order to keep the control that she had. I remember facing her in the end, she had wired some sort of explosive and was ready to set it off and kill me. I'm not sure where we were. In some sort of hangar, there was a huge airboat and a ventillation thing that was covered by a grate that she stodd over. I can't remember exactly what happened but there was a huge explosion. I remember that the cover blew off the ventillation shaft and I was thrown up into the air. She fell into the shaft which was a huge hole that continued on forever, all the way to hell. I remember yelling something down to her...I can't remember exactly. It was some weird words of wisdom like "It's what you know that matters" but not that. I wish I could remember more. She was screaming as she fell and I remember feeling sorry for her. Then she got stuck towards the bottom of the shaft and there was fire everywhere. She got stuck sort of like how Neo and the rest are when they are in the walls in the Matrix, except the walls were red hot and there was fire. The camera angle moved so that it was right up next to her. She was screaming and the flesh was burning and peeling off her skin as the flames scorched her. Even her hair melted off. Then suddenly the flames ceased a bit and her skin was back to normal. The place where she was stuck began to glow less red and she became blurry. Then suddenly all these little children's hands broke through the wall and began to pull at her. She was still screaming. All their little hands pulled her through the wall and I remember thinking that she was in hell.

Then the dream changed to me sitting at a library. I was reading about her...and the things that she did in the past during the time at which she had stolen time. She was called many different names. And at one time she had been hired by Queen Elizabeth to murder someone, it was really bizarre. Then I was at this house. There was a little black girl sitting down in a chair. She kept repeating something over and over again. It appeared that she was autistic. I remember talking to the parents about it and they had said that she was posessed. I walked over to the girl who kept repeating one line over and over again. I think it was the same line that I had yelled out to her as she fell to her death. Suddenly this little girl looked up at me as if she snapped out of this trance she was in and said something to me. I knew right away that she was posessed by the tormented spirit of this woman who died so horribly. I can't remember much after that...

----------


## nina

whoa...I had an incredible amazing long lucid dream last night and into the morning, a few hours at least but honestly I have been sooo distracted today that I just havent had the time or will to write it down yet so most of it is forgotten

Here are the bits and pieces I remember. 

I was sleeping in my bed when I remember opening my eyes and looking out my window, it looked like the sun was coming up and there was a barn out my window. Right away I knew this wasn't right because it was still dark out, my window curtains were down and there is a golf course in my backyard not a barn. So I just sort of layed there waiting to become lucid.

Eventually it was like I just woke up and was able to get out of my bed and flew out my window...I flew around all over the place. Anytime my dream faded I would just look at my hands and concentrate on them and it would all come back to me with amazing clairity. The dreamscape changed and I was in the basement of some house, I remember having some issues with my dream control. I was all alone and I wanted to make someone appear and I spent forever looking around the house for them but I couldn't find them. Then I did the only thing I could think of...I went and sat down at this computer in the basement and I went through this program that lets you "download" a person haha. I looked through all these different prototypes and saw this one that looked like a certain someone I wanted to be with so I picked him and watched the little download bar. I remember thinking he was supposed to appear in the closet once downloaded, so I open up the closet and it's empty. Then I spend another five minutes at least searching through this house to find this guy I just downloaded. Anytime I felt the dream fading I would again look at my hands and this allowed me to stay lucid for a number of hours. I probably had to do this like every five or ten minutes or so though at least.

I remember seeing a shadow upstairs so I went up there, and there he was! I was so excited I think I pounced on him right away and wrapped my legs around his waist. We fell with my back up agaist the wall and well I'll leave the rest up to the imagination. But I just remember that I was really light, or maybe he was just really strong, and that it was awesome.  :wink2: 

I'm not sure how things changed from there...I might have faded into another dreamscape, alot of times that happens when I lose myself during lucid sex. I remember trying to break down a door for awhile but I couldn't. I was so frustrated with my lack of control. I tried to focus and give it a hard karate chop or a karate kick but it would just sort of react as if it was rubber. Finally I gave up and turned the knob and flew off.

I flew nina style for awhile which was fun as usually but I didn't get the typical rush because the ground below me was cloudy and hazy so I couldn't watch anything whizzing by like normal. I remember trying to think of things to do. I considered praying but I didn't really feel like that...and I figured Howetzer would be awake and didn't bother to try to find him. Though I don't know why I didn't because he was most likely still asleep. I think my concept of time was a bit messed up. I don't know what this month's lucid task is and I hadn't tried last month's yet so I decided to give it a shot.

As I was flying there was a huge lake with all these people just kinda floating around having a good time. I flew over them and was like, ok ok people hold up I got a question. "Where am I?" Someone yells out, North Dakota...then another person yells out, West Dakota, then West Carolina, then North Virginia...it was obvious that they were drunk and fucking with me. I don't know why all my DCs are so goddamn sarcastic. They usually suck. Either have no personality and just an empty shell of a person or they are completely removed from me and sarcastic and couldn't care less about me.

I continued to fly around for awhile longer and I'm sure I did alot more I just can't really remember anything else. 

Oh, I forgot, when I was in the basement of that house I remember talking to rtex about his three month long dream. I wanted to attempt to stay in my dream as long as I could so I continued to say to myself over and over again that I would remain in my dream for as long as I could. I remember looking at my reflection in this mirror and staring into my eyes and saying that I would stay there for a long time. Then my aunt appeared and told me that I couldn't stay there,  and that someone needed me to wake up. Anyay when I did woke up I found that someone really did need me  :wink2:  because he was lonely hehe.

----------


## Seeker

Really cool Nina!  Downloading a dude, pretty neat stuff.  I'd probably never get my online connection to stay up long enough to download someone.

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Really cool Nina! *Downloading a dude, pretty neat stuff. *I'd probably never get my online connection to stay up long enough to download someone.*



LMAO you'd end up with half a person...which begs the question...if you had to choose, which half would you prefer?  ::D:

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Aquanina_
> *
> 
> LMAO you'd end up with half a person...which begs the question...if you had to choose, which half would you prefer?*



Hmm, could I take my half out of the middle?

----------


## Howie

Cool dream nina!
You are fortunate to be able to remain ludid for such a long duration. 

One of my last lucids were the fact that my neighbor's barn was too big, wich clued me in that i was dreaming.
I might try to download you tonight. But don't be suprised if you are located at the fiction area at the library. We can quickly  change that to expressionism  ::wink::  

We need to get back in-synce for this dream sharing idea. We know we have had some progress. Bare with me until winter.   :Eek:   It will be here before you know it.


....Howie

----------


## TygrHawk

> _Originally posted by Aquanina_
> *Then I did the only thing I could think of...I went and sat down at this computer in the basement and I went through this program that lets you \"download\" a person haha*



Sounds like "The Circuit" from "Logan's Run".  ::D:

----------


## nina

[quote]I might try to download you tonight. But don't be suprised if you are located at the fiction area at the library. We can quickly  change that to expressionism  ::wink:: 

lmao...are you drunk? hahaha

----------


## nina

"My dreams are a cruel joke. They taunt me. Even in my dreams I'm an idiot... who knows he's about to wake up to reality. If I could only avoid sleep. But I can't. I try to tell myself what to dream. I try to dream that I am flying. Something free. It never works... " -David Aames

----------


## nina

bubble dream

----------


## jay dawg

[quote]I fucking hate my dreams. I can't remember anything from last night. I only remember waking up in bed today, naked, and wanting to roll over and give you a big hug. Oh wait. Back to reality. You aren't there and never will be.

Fuck this.



me?

----------


## nina

Sooo I can't remember crap about my dreams lately. But I remember that there were ferrets in my dream last night. They were way cool and really playful...actually there were two of them and a mini which was like a third one that looked like it got chopped in half it was really odd. Anyways...yeah ferrets.

----------


## Tornado Joe

:Pissed:  *Hey, what gives!?* You leave us dry for weeks, then tease us with a "private entry" ( ::wtf:: ... hmm, somehow arousing).  Where's the the beef?!   ::dancingcow::

----------


## nina

Sorry Joe  :Sad:  but my nightmares from last night are definitely not going to be shared around here...especially considering who may be reading it...

----------


## nina

My wings were ripped off last night. I don't remember why or by who...that's all I can remember.  :Sad: 

It's probably because I've been wanting to dress up as Gabriel from Constantine. I love his/her outfit in the last scene of that movie...it's sexy as hell. And her big beautiful angel wings. But I don't have short blonde curly hair so I don't know how that would work out...

----------


## nina

My dreams last night were quite vivid. Which is good, since I am trying to get back into the swing of things. I'm not exactly sure on timelines here because alot of the dream or dreams were about similar things. Basically I was in L.A., on the coast, but it was more tropical than L.A. We were on the ocean, but a stretch of ocean that was bordered by an island so the ocean was almost like a river at this point...and we were in a house on the bank of this "river" and I saw something dark emerge from the water. I remember that I had been there before many years ago, and had seen this creature before. But it was alot smaller then. It had grown to immense size by this point. It moved through the water like a snake...it had dulled spines that stuck up all the way down it's back, and was pretty much all you could see poking out of the water as it moved through, skimming the surface. 

Every now and then I would see it...and I remember talking to my sister about it. We were standing in this stone gazebo type of thing that was connected to a balcony and just over the bank of the water. Suddenly I saw a huge creature emerge out of the water before me. It was a large crocodile. I remember running as it began to move closer to the gazebo where my sister and I stood...I grabbed her and yelled that it was coming. Suddenly it was right in front of us and it's huge mouth nearly grabbed us as we were trying to escape. We ran out of the gazebo, onto the deck and then onto a hillside nearby...and the damn thing followed us. I didn't think it would get out of the water but it persued us, running like some kind of lizard. Eventually it went away...and I don't remember much from that point.

The next thing I know we were walking over this catwalk across the "river" to get to the island. I remember running across it and looking down and seeing all sorts of weird fish in the water. Then I saw that same creature once again...slowly moving through the water...it's spines or humps or whatever gliding across the surface. It was a very ominious creature. I tried to get my camera to take pictures of it, but I couldn't find my camera or my video camera. I remember thinking that I wanted to capture it on video to send it to some nature show or something because no one had ever seen it or heard of it being in this ocean before.

We got across to the island...which was Malibu...strange enough. And it was very tropical. Sort of like a rain forrest. I remember looking at a map that was on this hiking trail where we were and it showed all the different areas and beach towns in L.A. We hiked further and came to a clearing. We looked down from the cliff where we were and saw people on the beach below. The water was crystal blue and so beautiful. We tried to find a way down...and that's all I really remember from last night.

----------


## nina

*Sighs* I guess I should be thankful for dream recall lately...though again last night was mostly bad dreams. Not nightmares...nothing scary, just the sort of dreams that leave you with a sad, depressed feeling ya know?

The first one I was trying to meet up with someone. It's a bit blurry though. I went over to his house which was really big for some reason. His brother was there with his girlfriend but I don't think they saw me...not really sure. I remember changing in some dressing room. I was wearing all white for some reason and I don't know why I was changing clothes. It was like I was switching from work out or school clothes or something to something cute because I was going to see...him...soon. I was wearing a white tank top, a white pleated mini-skirt with these white knee high socks. No clue what that outfit was about. I remember thinking he wasn't home but as I was leaving the dressing room he came out of the shower with a towel on, all wet...I remember his hair was still dripping. He looked surprised to see me...almost in a bad way. Like maybe I wasn't supposed to be there. In fact, I have no idea why I was there. 

The next dream I had was with my high school volleyball team. All the older girls that I played with were there, including those in my sister's grade even though we never got to play on the same team together. I was trying to prove to my coach that I could be a front row player even though I'm short but I remember that I would never get the chance. All the hitting drills, right before it was my turn, they would switch drills and do something else. I kept getting the shaft. My sister felt bad for me, but really nothing she could do. I remember being really upset about it, and sitting down after practice and taking off my shoes, ankle thingies and knee pads in frustration.

That's all...

----------


## nina

Last night I dreamed about Andre aka ATB and love of my life hahaha. I was in Chicago and he was there and had finished up a show and we were following him out to L.A. to see him perform out there as well. We were at O'hare but our flight got cancelled and we had to go to Midway instead. But by the time we got there it was too late. I saw ATB putting his luggage onto this tiny plane and this guy wouldn't let me and my sister get on. He told us we could catch a later flight so I waved bye bye to Andre and then woke up...I think...

----------


## nina

Yeyyy it's been so long...but finally a lucid. I think it's been well over a month! o_O Chalk one up to good dream recall which has gotten better the past week.

So I was at my old high school visiting but so much had changed. They had all these new high tech things for the students that I had no clue what they were. Someone was showing me around and I remember having to go to the bathroom. I walked down this hall and there was all this steam and mechanical stuff. Then there was this big room with a hottub that was bubbling and giving off steam, in fact there were several. There were also machines for fountain drinks and vending machines and such. It was all really elaborate and...that was the bathroom! I remember thinking, where the hell are the toilets? I couldn't find them so I left and as I was walking back down through the semi-steamy hallway, passing students I said to myself "This is crazy, it's just like a dream." 

Well then it dawned on me. There were people all around and I remember second guessing myself and I didn't want to shout anything and embarass myself but I for some reason I fell to my knees and yelled out "this is a dream!" I remember laughing and some guy walked past me and gave me a strange glance. I got up and kept walking, with a huge smile on my face. Then I ran into this guy that I had a crush on all through college and made out with a few times. We talked for a bit and then I jumped on his back and he carried me to his dorm room. I have no clue why there were dorm rooms in a high school. Once we got to his door the key wouldn't work and he couldn't figure out how to unlock it. I was getting frustrated because he was wasting my lucid time trying to open the stupid door and I just wanted to get some. So I got off his back and kicked the door down and pulled him inside. We messed around for a bit...and then he suddenly disappeared into thin air. I couldn't believe it. I kept trying to make him reappear but he wasn't there. Really weird.

I looked up and saw and window and thought about flying out the window...and that's when my fucking alarm went off. I turned it off hoping to go back to bed and re-enter a lucid as I've done so many times before but unfortunately I didn't. I had a few non lucids after that.

I'm not going to go into too much detail...my aunt Nancy was there. We were in my old old house, my sister was there, my mom was talking from the other room and I was saying horrible things about her, just talking to myself. My sister and my aunt were listening to me in shock. They couldn't believe such things were coming out of my mouth, and about my mom. My aunt had analyzed all the kids in the family into these three categories and she told my mom that perhaps she had got me wrong and that I was in fact a "leader", my mom said "Oh crap"...a leader she read, was a genius and a criminal, I liked to start family feuds and cause trouble, I was an outcast. Really strange stuff. My aunt asked my sister about California and she said that she didn't think we could go anymore because she didn't want anything to do with me.

Next dream, my ex ex boyfriend (from highschool) and I were talking on the phone and he was trying to get me to meet him out but I didn't want to. I was on the playground of my grade school at some social thing with my sister and my friend from high school. I saw my ex bf there and he walked up and gave a note to my friend and then walked away. I told her how he mentioned to me that he wanted to give her a note when he saw her. 

That's all folks!

----------


## Tornado Joe

Hey! Congrats on getting back on the lucid wagon  :bravo:  (wish that crap was contageous   ::?:  )





> I was getting frustrated because he was wasting my lucid time trying to open the stupid door and I just wanted to get some[/b]



LOL - I could imagine the frustration. Surprized it didn't occur to you to just do it right there! Still, you resolved that one nicely.

The non-lucids seemed pretty deep as far as plot goes. Last one's pretty mysterious - what did the note say?!

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *Surprized it didn't occur to you to just do it right there! Still, you resolved that one nicely.*



HAHA I KNOW!!! But there were people walking past us down the hall and I just remember thinking it would be indecent to just start doing it right there in front of everyone. Funny how even in our lucids there is still that idea of perhaps embarassing ourselves? I thought about that later as well. Why the heck didn't we just do it right there? Oh wells...

And I have no idea what the note said lol.

----------


## nina

I kept having bad dreams last night. I would wake up and go back to sleep, more bad dreams. So I just decided to stay up and came online at like 5am and went back to bed around 7am  :Sad:  

I shouldn't eat so late at night I think.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> I shouldn't eat so late at night I think.[/b]



Was it the ice-cream?  ::cookiemonster::

----------


## Wolffe

The suspense is unbearable! :/

----------


## nina

Suspense? Eh?

K well last night I had a long dream but I don't feel like writing it all out so I'm just going to write down certain things I remember...England Tony (oh yes), other guys, our own house, like a frat, ugly girl, ugly guy, Jerry, lots of people, cops come and arrest everyone, friends come back at the end, we are happy again, Tony and my sister, the guy I like was the dude with the camera and the bag blowing in the wind...haha...ok I'm done.

Dreams are great. Usually. Eh I had at least 3 I know but I was too lazy to remember them/write them down. OOPS!

----------


## nina

Last night I had another..."bubble" dream. I'm even hesitant to call it that because although it did make me a bit melancholic/nostalgic upon waking...and somewhat so even in my dream where I knew I was a fool...I felt like I was more in control here. It was a bit different?

We were in a cab. I don't know where we were coming from but nothing had changed...everything had happened the way that it had. So, I don't even know why we were together. It was a long cab ride and I don't remember any of it. I just remember being somehwat awake and somewhat asleep. I opened my eyes a bit and things were blurry. We were both sitting in the cab facing towards each other. Our sides and heads were rested up against the seat and my head was just under his. We were both half asleep.

I could feel his breath on my face and the warmth from his body. There was something so...innocent and intimate about the way we were sleeping. It felt so comfortable. Like nothing I can describe. He said to me "scoot over". And in my half sleepy state I figured that he didn't like me being so close so I scooted back a little towards my side of the cab. "No," he said...."I meant scoot closer."

I can't even explain the feeling in my heart. So I scooted closer to him and our faces were nearly touching just looking into each others eyes. He put is arm around me and gave me a hug. The cab stopped. The driver was a larger black woman, extremely friendly. We had arrived at our destination...yet we remained there just holding each other. 

I wanted to cry but I didn't let my emotions overcome me. He finally got up and opened the door of the cab. He was standing there with the door open and he leaned down and looked at me. "The verdict is in." he said. I knew exactly what he meant. I should have been thrilled...this was afterall...what I wanted right? Yet I was so scared. I couldn't take it all over again. "Shhhh...please...don't...just....don't..." I replied. He leaned into the cab and gave me a sweet kiss on the lips and gave me a huge smile. 

It was the same smile...I remember it. It was that smile that he had on his face the first time I ever saw him. It breaks my heart that somehow he lost that smile. But now it was back. But I felt differently. He got back out of the cab and paid the cab driver 60 dollars which was our fare. I remember feeling different. I wasn't caught up in...something. In his smile. I actually stopped and thought about it...and I actually felt a bit sorry for him. I remember thinking to myself...how can he change between two extremes so quickly. He doesn't really know who he is...he's so young...I just felt sorry for him. 

I gave the cab driver an extra 20 (a pretty hefty tip I'd say) but she said that she couldn't accept tips...huge smile on her face. I got out of the cab and we were at my friend's sisters house on Put In Bay Island. I don't know why we were there. When we got there her sister asked us if we wanted to join the Sunday ceremony. Of course I said yes. We walked outside to their back yard and there was a little garden.

My two old roommates were sitting outside on chairs, their heads bowed in deep meditation. They didn't even notice us come in. This is the second dream I've had recently involving them. We took our seats. I remember not being caught up with him...in fact I barely noticed him sitting next to me. And instead I bowed my head and began to meditate.

----------


## Wolffe

Woah... powerful dream   :Eek:

----------


## nina

I had a very vivid dream this morning...obviously having to do with what I decided to eat for dinner. It was somewhere between a dream, a lucid dream, and a hallucination if that makes any sense. Whatever it was...it made me feel. Really feel. 

I remember being somewhere...he and his brother were visiting. I remember when I brought them inside, and the house looked like my sister's old place in Chicago where I lived for 3 months...and introduced them to my one roommate. I remember her saying something about how incredibly attractive he was. And I just remember thinking, oh...how typical.

Then we all went to a party. I was sitting at a table, having a beer hanging out with my sis and there were several people around. One of the girls asked about the hot guys that I brought and she said she was like in love with him...and then the other girls were like, yeah he's sooo hot. I remember feeling jealous...so I said...he's 17. Mind you, these were all mid 20s girls. The one girl was so smiley and just said, heh well that didn't stop me before.

Then I remembered turning around and seeing him and his bro at a table behind us talking to some people. I was worried that he might have heard me, cause I knew he'd be upset if he knew I was telling them his age. I had been wanting to get a chance to talk with his brother all night, but it always seemed like he was busy talking to someone else. To a girl. Innocently, nothing too flirty. As I turned around I noticed he was again talking to another girl.

I got up and walked around a bit and noticed Him (not the brother) sitting on a couch all alone. He smiled at me and I plopped down on his lap in a totally friendly way. I was sitting on his lap with my legs to the side and his arms were around me and my right arm was around his back. It was sort of like a craddling position. It started out just friendly...but then it just felt so right being held in his arms, I can't even explain it. I remember staring into his eyes and he stared back into mine, smiling. We talked about. I don't remember everything that was said. My right hand moved from his back and was sort of caressing the back of his neck and hair.

I remember at one point we put our foreheads up against each other, just wanting to be and feel closer. I said something like, "this is a waste of time you know." And I could tell he was a bit sad by it. "Why's that." he asked. And as he held me I told him that he could never feel the same for me that I feel for him, that he could never love me. He said something along the lines that he was willing to try. That he was ready to try. I was taken aback. This was so not like him. I just remember thinking about how it all happened, how he did try...and failed...and that if he tried again the same thing would happen and I'd end up getting hurt again and maybe losing a great friend. But it just felt so right there in his arms I never wanted to leave. 

His brother walked over to where we were sitting and said that they should probably go in an hour, because they had other friends they had to meet up with. I said I wasn't sure if I wanted to stay or go...and his brother replied in a very sarcastic and sort of biting tone, "well why don't you make up your mind" and then he walked away.

I knew exactly what he meant. "I think your brother's mad at me." I told the boy whose lap I was sitting on. He nodded. I felt bad.

----------


## Howie

Nina.
Do your lucid dreams usually contain characters that you know? that would be nice.
Most of my dreams lucid or not are DCs that I do not know, That I know of. 
What a great interaction you could have.   :smiley:  
Cool dream BTW!

----------


## nina

Just depends...sometimes I know my DCs sometimes I don't. That last dream wasn't lucid though. Just really vivid I guess.

----------


## nina

So I realize I haven't updated my DJ in a long time. I need to start doing that alot more often. But my dream last night really made me feel something, so I decided I should update.

First of all...I had a dream that I had a baby. Ok, really freaky I know, but I think it was about more than just "having a baby" it was about...having a purpose. I remember thinking how I never wanted kids, and then when my baby came it was the most beautiful thing ever, and then I wanted to live...for her. Because she gave me a purpose and a direction and a meaning in my life. It was no longer about me...but her. So I think I just need to find out what all this means. Cause yeah...I don't want a baby lol.

Other dream was about...my sorority and my volleyball team. I remember being really enthusiastic. Everything was nostalgic. I was going to lead the cheering for rush...and I remember being the loudest and best people there, it was in Miami. Some school or camp in Miami. But then some of our girls got kicked off the "team" I dunno how my sorority suddenly turned into my volleyball team. My sister was there, and so were my parents, watchin in the stands. She kicked the girls off the team, just to look good for the judges because they were upset these girls were talking about new members when they shouldn't have been. No one knew what happened so I decided to proclaim that I was resigning. I told JP that I am very sad and that I was looking forward to leading her team but that I couldn't be a part of something so shallow and hypocritical and nasty. I walked away. I regretted it...when no one followed behind me. I watched the girls who got picked for the team and felt jealous but still...I walked away.

Next dream I was on a boat with my sister, and our other housemate, Joel aka Rtex. I was really sad because my sister had been in Miami for about a week, she wanted to give things a try. Then me and Joel came down to live there too. And we had only been there for 2 days when my sister decided that she didn't like it here, and that she wanted to leave and go back home. She wanted to go to cincinnati, and then to new york city to try things there. Joel didn't want to come back with us to cincinnati so he was going to go back home to texas. I was sad and mad at my sister because I really had no say in what happened. It really just made me realize that there is SO MUCH that I still want to do here. That I am really taking being here for GRANTED. I remember the feeling of being torn away from this place without a choice and it made me miserable but there was nothing I could do. Now I want to do lots more.

----------


## nina

*slaps wrist*

I WILL write more in my DJ
I WILL write more in my DJ
I WILL write more in my DJ

Ok, now that that is out of the way...let's see. Last night there were tornados and nuns. Kinda strange. Really really old ladies...not dressed up in nun outfits...but more like the nuns we had in grade school, dressed like...uh old ladies. Yeah I dunno. So there was tornados coming. I was with people I didn't know, in Miami, driving...but the traffic was awful. It was like everyone was caught out in the bad weather and scrambling for cover. We turned back and found shelter in this old building that was a convent on a cliff...it was all stone. Made of rocks. So I thought it looked sturdy? hah. We went inside and watched the weather get worse. I looked out on the ocean and saw tornados in the distance. The wind came...and the typical tornado bad stuff happens...I find cover and I'm ok as usual.

I can't remember too much of this other dream...but my sister and I bought a house somewhere. I think in Miami...but it didn't seem like Miami cause it was in a little meadow with woods behind it. The grass was sooo soft and my mom and dad came to visit and we all walked to the house barefoot, enjoying the grass.

I think that's all for now. I'll update more.

----------


## nina

I need to start writing in here more...there's 4 lucids I've failed to remember as a result of not writing shit down. Anyway, lately I've been having very interesting, vivid, and usually crazy/scary dreams. I attribute this to the 5-htp supplements which I've read can cause nightmares. Here's one from this morning.

There was once a huge beautiful house that rested at a sharp end in the road. Though now it had fallen into decay, and was so old that the wood would splinter and crack as you walked through it. The paint had long peeled off. And every warmth that it once possessed had disappeared. The house was several stories high, and sat on a a very very steep hill. The backyard of it swiftly swept down into a dense forrest that encompassed all sides of the house. In the backyard also there was a barn...half built on stilts to keep it from slanting with the hillside. 

Inside this house a young boy was born. The only kindness and love he ever knew came from his mother, who was the only thing that mattered to him in the entire world. But there were other things that lived inside this house as well. Very very dark things. Creatures. The woman's husband, lived inside the house as well. He was angry all the time...trying to rebuild the house that was falling apart. He took out his anger on his son, the little boy...who he would beat. The father hated the son. Other men lived there as well. These were no ordinary men. They all hated the boy, they were always angry, and they moved like shadows. One had the face of a pumpkin man. None of them were...normal. They all were some sort of character, and they were constantly searching for the boy...trying to kill him. The boy spent his time hiding. He couldn't spend time in his room. He couldn't make it upstairs to see his mommy, the one thing he really cared about. Sometimes he would call for her...but the bad men would hear him and they would come faster...and the little boy had to run and hide faster. 

The little boy ran outside the house, into the backyard, and entered the barn. There he ran into another boy, who was quite a bit older than he, and was actually in some form the little boy's older brother. This boy had an unrealistically thing body, and the head of a large egg, with glasses. His brother was an egghead boy, an obvious abomination created by the mother and one of her freakish lovers who lived inside the house. But for some reason, the men didn't hunt or hurt this egghead boy...they left him alone for the most part. And he wanted to help the little boy. He told the little boy to climb to the top room of the barn and live there.

The little boy did exactly this, and from the top room of the barn, he would often stare out of the large open window at the old house and see the shadows passing through his home. He would usually just keep his eyes on the top floor of the house, where he would from time to time get to see his mother through the large sliding glass windows at the top of the house. The boy would lay there, just staring at her. Wanting to call out to her. Sometimes the egghead boy would bring food and other things for the little boy...and after some months had passed by the little boy had a nice little room set up for him there in the top floor of that barn. After so much time had passed, the creatures and men or whatever they were inside the house began to think that the boy was dead and stopped hunting him. Even the boy's own mother had given up hope...though sometimes she would still leave the house and walk the hillside in the backyard looking for him.

One night, the boy fell asleep with the light on in his little room...one of the mean saw this and yelled in a horrifying tone all the way from the house, "there he is!" the boy shuttered awake. Frantically the egghead boy came to the little boy and told him that he only had one chance, for the others would soon be after him and beat him...probably to his death. The egghead boy gave him a black plastic bag and in his room he had a large stuffed panda bear. The egghead boy gave him instructions on what to do and then left quickly.

Soon all the evil men came out of the house...along with the little boy's mother and they stood outside on the hill looking up at the barn. "Come down my sweet child!" yelled the mother. She didn't seem to know that the other men would hurt him. They were so evil, the little boy never understood why they hated him so much. Then the little boy yelled, "No! I can't. They will hurt me. I don't want to go on living!" Then he pushed the plastic bag stuffed with the panda bear out the window...and it fell...so far. It fell into a creek like gorge that passed under a small part of the barn and the men watched as it hit the bottom and the mother shrieked in horror and pain.

They all went back inside the house, while the mother lay there, crying. Soon she too went back inside the house. The little boy knew his mother wouldn't leave him there...so he left the barn and climbed down into the creak where the bag lay and climbed inside. He waited there. Soon his mother came back to take care of her sons body and she found him there...alive! They rejoiced and hugged...the little boy was so happy to be with his mommy again. She took his hand and began to lead him inside the house. The boy was terrified yelling at her that he couldn't go in there, and that the bad men would kill him. He looked up to his mother, trying to get away...but her eyes had gone completely white. "Trust me." she said, "It'll be alright." So the boy went with her to the top floor of the house where her room was and she left him there.

The boy watched as the shadows began to grow nearer...but for some reason...he wasn't as afraid as he had been. The pumpkin man entered the room and screamed and lashed out at the little boy. The boy grabbed his pumpkin shield fromt he man's hand and knocked him out of the huge sliding glass doors at the top of the house. He watched the man roll down the hill, and then the boy yelled. "Now you...you go live in the barn!" Then another man entered...and the same thing happened. He fought him and won. And sent him running off to the barn.

After this I began to wake up, before the boy could defeat all the creatures. I began to think about why the men hated the boy so much. And then it began to seem obvious. The little boy's mother almost seemed like a demoness, a woman so beautiful she could have any man. And she ensnared all sorts of "men" into her home. But she did not love any of them. They would all fall madly in love with her but she wanted nothing to do with them, so they were trapped inside the house. Not wanting to leave. And miserable, because they loved a woman who would never love them back. In fact, the only thing she could ever love was her little boy. And the men were jealous of this and wanted to kill him because of it. It almost seemed like the men had been there so many years...along with the woman...that they were all perhaps dead even. More like ghosts than real people. The little boy was the only one who seemed real.

----------


## Tornado Joe

Hey that is pretty freaky. Sounds kind of like they were souls, maybe? Souls of people she had devoured or possesed or something. This kinda reminds me of Poltergeist - the little boy is like Carolanne. How all the 'ghosts'  wanted her and were drawn to her because she had life.

Anyway, that's a pretty elaborate dream. Could you PM me these supplements you're tryin out? I've run out of the one I've been experimenting with and instead of ordering more I might wanna try somehting different.

----------


## nina

Had the best dream this morning. There was some travel program where kids or teens or something would go somewhere for camp...like a few months. There were places all over the US and a few outside the US as well. I met with this lady in charge and we visited one of the campes, I think it was in like TN or something. Anyways, I remember getting a phone call from her and she told me that she liked me so much she was going to make me manager of the "insert exotic name here" camp. I was thrilled! I remember not knowing exactly where the hell this place was, just that I knew it was somewhere in the South Pacific and it was absolutely gorgeous. I remember telling my mom about it...and packing my things up...and then flying there. She showed me where I would be staying and such, and then I remember jumping off a really high cliff into the water below. This dream left me with such an amazing feeling upon waking up. That lingers still.

----------


## nina

Well I've come to the conclusion that my lack of lucids is directly related to adderall. Whenever I stop taking it...even for a day...I have lucids so easily.

Today I took a nap and was lucid before I knew it. I felt that characteristic humming/pressure in my head and pushed into it...with my mind...and was in a lucid. I wanted to see someone I hadn't seen for awhile. A guy that I used to really like back when I was in school about a year ago. Strange though cause I haven't thought about him much and I don't know why I suddenly decided to see him in my dream.

I went to a chair he was on...I think I was only maybe semi-lucid at this point...and talked to him about a friend of mine that I know he likes. He seemed sad and wouldn't let me leave. What happened after that is...well...for a private journal entry I suppose lol. But it was alot of fun. I went in and out of my lucid several times but it was extremely easy to go back into it once I had fallen out. I just felt that same pressure in my head...and layed still...and was lucid once more. It went on for awhile...and actually finished the dream which pretty amazing for me. Heh.

Good times. Hopefully lots more to follow.

----------


## nina

I was a bit disappointed that I didn't get a lucid last night. Or this morning. So I took adderall (sigh)...I wonder if I can be able to achieve an LD in spite of this.

Anyway...last night I had many vivid dreams, but they all seemed to flow together into one long one that made no sense. There were lots of girls from high school, from my volleyball team, and even my college sorority all mingled together. In one part they were all wearing bright spring colored dresses and cheering because we had just graduated. For some reason they were standing on a huge lawn to form a tunnel that my v-ball team would typically run through...I have no idea why we did this at this time. Another part of the dream...they came to my sorority or school or whatever to hire extras for a TV series. I remember swimming...in a big olympic sort of pool outside and I couldn't audition because I had other obligations. I got out of the pool and watched them filming the show across the street with some of my friends acting in it. I took off my kneepads that were soaking wet because apparently I was swimming in them, and got into this hot tub (?) that was on some bleachers...ok...too confusing. Interesting night though.

----------


## nina

Hmm last night the first dream I remember there was a giant. He was about 3 or 4 stories tall...and he was tearing through this what looked like the inside courtyard of an outdoor mall or something, either way it was really huge. He was looking for me, I didn't know why, but I was terrified and I would hide in different places. Wherever he walked to I would go the opposite way...under tables...through corridoors...and hiding in buildings and such. I think he finally got hold of me but I don't remember what happened after that.

There was another dream...something about a motorcycle that I can't remember that well. In this other dream a few of my friends were in it. Strangely enough, one of my good friends from college and one from HS were best friends in it. We were sitting in a classroom, I had something I wasn't supposed to have. I don't remember much about it.

At one point I remember rush week...some friends and I drove past our sorority house during rush week and beeped really loud and cheered and crap. Most of the girls came out running after us, they were dressed up like cavegirls lol. My sister had borrowed my car, and she and some people came to my apartment...then when I was trying to find my car that she had parked...apparently drunk...I couldn't find it. She said she didn't remember where she parked the car but that it was an "ill parking job" . No clue what that meant. I walked so long looking for my car that I got lost trying to find my way back home. Alot of times in dreams I can't find my way home. Streets look unfamiliar and everything is confusing.

----------


## nina

I spent awhile lucid this morning, though for the most part it was a bit blurry. I would look at my hands and use the verbal command "stabilize lucidity now" and it would work for a bit. But I had to look at my hands several times to keep the dream from fading. And even when it did fade, and I woke up...I just allowed myself to sink back into lucidity.

Let's see...I have trouble remembering where this one starts. I was in a classroom and I entered late. I think I had been smoking a shitload of weed because I was geeking out like mad. I couldn't stop laughing and I thought everything was hilarious. I took my seat because we were supposed to take some test. I asked for the test from the teacher and she asked me if I had my book because the test was in the book. I remember laughing hysterically at her and my other classmates. I was fumbling around, knocking desks around...and laughing like a mad woman. I don't remember exactly at what point I became lucid...perhaps it was from the maniacal laughter...but I started shouting at everyone that they were stupid and pathetic and just dream characters.

Well, then I felt kinda bad. I mean...I didn't recognize any of them. And the thought crossed my mind that I might actually by some slim change be one some other astral plane or whatever and I didn't want to make a jackass of myself...so I just left the class. At first when I was walking down the hall I was just looking around at everything there...and then I thought about a cute boy I saw in the classroom and thought I might go back and make out with him for a bit. But when I turned around there was a long hallway and lots of classrooms. After going into a few empty classrooms, I finally found the right one...but when I looked around I couldn't see cute boy anywhere.

So I grabbed a really sharp pencil that was sitting on a desk provided to the students taking the test, grabbed a piece of paper and thought. It then occured to me that I would really like to see a friend of mine. I've tried dream sharing before...and whenever I had progress with it, it was from my own strength of will. So I sat there and thought with all my might...."I want Joel" hoping that this might somehow connect our dreams. Then I picked up the pencil and began to write...."I....want....Joel." I looked at the paper. But it was all wrong. The "J" was backwards among other things. So I tried just writing "Joel" ...again...backwards. I couldn't get it right.

I then realized it was probably about 10am and he wouldn't be sleeping anyway so I abandoned that and remembered to do the lucid tasks for the month. As I was walking through the building a butterfly flew up past me, I caught it...and released it. Then I found myself somewhere else...not sure really...perhaps the branch of a tree. I hung upsidedown and began spinning myself a cocoon. After I had covered myself in silk I began to change into a butterfly. After my wings grew...I began to open and close them...and then lost lucidity and woke up.

I know there was alot more that I did while I was lucid...but I suppose it's a flaw of being able to wake from a lucid and then go right back into another one because you forget alot about the first one (or first several)...but if you don't go right into another one...you might not be able to for awhile. Tis a sacrifice I'm willing to take. I think.

^_^ Cheers.

----------


## nina

One of my biggest problems with my lucids lately is my inability to remember them. And the funny thing, is that even during them...they last sooo long that I think to myself "damnit I'm not going to remember all this when I wake up, I have to remember this so I can write it down" but then the lucid keeps going and going and I forget about everything that I've did.

It almost makes me a bit sad...because it's wonderful to do things, and have memories of them to look back and appreciate what you've done. What other proof do we have that we have done something other than our own memories? So if I lucid dream for long periods and yet forget most of what I've done...what is the point? I guess I need to ask myself, is it worth it to wake up and remember? When I feel my lucid fading it's become so very easy for me to stay lucid simply by looking at my hands...and the tiny wrinkles in my skin. And before I know it, what was once fading has now become clearer and more real than real itself.

So the question I'm asking myself lately...should I allow myself to wake after a lucid dream? Should I not force it to continue on for so long that by the time I finally do awake I've forgotten most of what I've just experienced? Should I sacrifice my time being lucid for the memory of it.

Last night, I don't remember how I first became lucid, I believe it was through DILD, I was lucid for a very long time. I do not know how long in "real time" but in dream time it felt like hours. One thing I do remember very clearly was being visited by heavenly spirits. The funny thing is that, I cannot remember exactly what happened but I remember thinking that Leo Volont would have alot to say about it. It's funny that even in my lucids when a beautiful vision of the Virgin Mary appears to me I'm sitting there thinking "oh man, I bet Leo will be excited to hear about this"...ha. Funny.

A few times I got caught up in corridors. Long hallways with no doors and no windows. Usually I always fly out of windows...so it was almost as if I was being trapped. I tried dream spinning. I twirled and I twirled and suddenly I was transported to another dreamscape. I remember using the technique of dream spinning twice last night to get me out of a situation in which I had no control  or was trapped somewhere boring.

I remembered the movie Waking Life. And I thought to myself about how I typically never talk to or interact with my random dream characters (unless it's sexually related) so I was sort of on a mission (for a small part of my lucid that I remember last night at least) to speak to my DCs. There was one girl I was walking beside and I asked her..."What's it like to be a dream character?" And without even looking at me she replied, "How should I know, you created me."

I know I had other conversations with other DCs but I can't remember which makes me sad. I remember flying alot. Usually I have trouble going through glass. Like if I am inside somewhere and I want to fly away I break the glass and go out the window...but last night I had no trouble going through glass. I simply had to "let go" and was transported through the glass with ease without having to break it. Which means progress for me. 

I also remember flying alot...and I tried flying "nina-style" but failed miserably haha. The second I turned upside down I began heading toward the ground and was going to crash so I straightened myself back out. I actually had a bit of trouble with flying for some reason which is odd because typically I never do. I think it began when I tried to grow wings. I felt myself growing wings, I imagined them growing. They were more like butterfly wings in my mind this time rather than angel wings...but they wouldn't grow. I tried and I tried. I even attempted flapping my arms...but no luck. So I flew superman style most of the time. Though even that at times didn't work best. Last night I found that my favorite way to fly was in a standing up position...simply...floating to where I needed to go. Though I often alternated between this standing and floating and moving into superman to move forward.

The thing that bothers me the most is that I feel that something very important happened...spirirtually towards the beginning of my lucid night...that I cannot remember. I have a vague recollection of standing in the presence of Mary and God himself. Now, I don't particularly believe in the Catholic religion in which I was raised...but I am still very spiritual...so it seems odd that these beings would come to me. I wish I could remember more.

Perhpas more will come to me as the day unfolds.

I shall try harder next time.

----------


## nina

Well early this morning I found myself in a strange state...where I sort of knew that I was dreaming but I certainly wasn't lucid. It was the similar sort of feeling that you get when you are waiting through HI to enter a LD. It's an anxious, I'm tired of waiting, I want to be lucid already feeling.

So I had a thought. And I lifted my hands and looked at them and said "stablize lucidity" (even though I wasn't really lucid) and BAM...there I was. The reason I wanted to become lucid so badly was because I was watching something that seemed amazing.

There were dozens of swings...in the sky. You couldn't see the tops of where they were chained to, they just disappeared into the clouds. The swings themselves were several thousand feet from the ground so the chains that they were attached to reached high up into the clouds and disappeared. But the swings were always swinging. In huge arches. Some of them actually had people on them, swinging. Others were vaccant. So I had to fly up and wait as one of the swings took a long arch back towards me and I hopped on it. I began swinging forward with an immense rush. There was a beautiful mountain scene before me. It was such an adrenaline rush on this enormous swing...so high up in the clouds.

Very cool short lucid this morning. ^_^

----------


## nina

Mkay...I remember two long dreams from last night. Though I didn't become lucid during either of them. Boo hiss boo. But it's ok cause they were still kinda cool.

The first dream I was part of this team of secret operatives or something. Someone's wife had been kidnapped (someone important, like a government official) at a party at this hotel. The hotel party was on the first floor of this tall skyscraper and I remember meeting up with my team and being given instructions and crap. We were told she was being held on or around the 70th floor. I remember the elevator was jammed so I had to take the stairs up. Somehow I lost the rest of the team I was with...they all went different ways. I remember being in the stairwell and seeing 56 on the wall...meaning i was outside the 56th floor...then the numbers starting jumping by tens. It jumped to 80, and then to 70...then to 60. I didn't want to get out on the 70th floor where I knew they were so I went up another floor to 60 (yeah makes no sense I know). I was walking through this corridor and I came to a room and this guy steps out. I realized that they were holding her captive in this room. I had no back up. This guy looked kinda young, and had kind long wavy dark hair. For some reason I was dressed in a ball gown (like I had been at the hotel party) and I told him that I was lost. He didn't believe me and had a gun pulled on me. Then I got all sultry and walked up to him and unbuckled his pants. Well, he quickly forgot his duty in watching the hostage and enjoyed me starting to go down on him. I was complimenting him and stuff....them I remember punching him in the nuts as hard as I could...and then knocking him out with my knee to his head. I grabbed the hostage and remember looking back at him and feeling sorry for this poor guy, laying on the ground in the fetal position, knocked out cold, pants around his ankles. Oh my haha. I took the hostage and met up with the rest of my team who had secured the rest of the building and that was that. Job well done I guess. Pun intended.

Next dream, I was again part of a team but it was more like a girl scout troop and for some reason we had to work at a supermarket. Like, to earn a badge or something really lame. I remember that I had been working the longest and we were all sorting cans out of a bag and placing them on this rack when I hesitated for just a moment. And one of the other girls got shitty with me and was like, take your time why don't you. Then I started yelling at her because I had been there working for the past 8 hours and she had only just arrived. Then I walked away. I found the toy isle and started playing with these mini nintendo games. The kind they used to make when I was a kid...that just had like one little game on them. Anyway...I layed on the ground and started playing Super Mario bros. I was playing along like normal. Getting mushrooms. I died a few times and had to start over. Then I made it further and these two realistic looking chicks come onto the screen and I have my mario walk up to her and she asks him to eat her out. So mario bends her over something lifts up her skirt and starts eating her out. I was like WTF??? I got up off the ground and looked at the package that the game had come in. It was called something like "Super Mario Bros Porn" and had on it "ages 18 and up only" I remember laughing my ass off thinking what in gods name is this? Then Mario continues on...totally going at it with this chick. So then I had to go show my one friend and she played as Luigi...he had a little penis. It was really quite hilarious. 

Both my dreams were crazy I'm disappointed I never got lucid in any of them. Bleh.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao @ those two dreams ^^^  ::rolllaugh:: 

Damn....Can't help but feel sorry for the guy with the gun, in the first one, though. I cringe just thinking about it.

...Heaven to Hell in record time. Rofl.

----------


## nina

Thank god for lucid dream sex...I was well overdue for some servicing.

I set my alarm clock for 6am this morning, turned it off, and went back to sleep. I guess since I was in a lighter stage of sleep this allowed me to become lucid so easily. Awhile later I found myself in HI, and decided that I wanted to become lucid. Each time it resulted in an FA, where I then found myself too tired to get up out of bed. But I really wanted to LD so I tried again and finally I was able to get out of bed. I have a sliding glass balcony door...but instead of sliding it open I just pushed at the center of it and it swung open like two big doors and I floated out of it. I looked out and saw a great sea, hundreds of feet below me. I noticed that I was on the top penthouse (there were three penthouse floors) of an enormous hotel, and way down below me there was a huge pool and patio area where lots of people were playing and swimming and such.

I floated above this scene for a bit, then decided I wanted to get laid, and I dove down and landed on the large pool area patio. At first I went to the bar. It was a long bar and for some reason I was expecting to see someone I knew. This really attractive jamaican dude that I used to work with back in Florida, but the other bartenders said he wasn't working today haha so I spotted this hottie lounging on a beach chair in the shade. He appeared to be with a girl, I assumed it was his girlfriend. But honestly, I didn't care. I jumped on top of him and started making out with him. He was more than happy, but mentioned his girlfriend sleeping in the chair next to them. I said something like, oh she won't notice. And continued to get it on with this hottie. Then I noticed the dream started to become really fuzzy. I looked at my hands, but it was too dark to see details and even they were blurry. I realized it was because he was laying in the shade, so I told him we should go and get in the pool where it was sunny. So we walked over to the pool and right as I got back into the sunlight I looked at my hands and saw details and got clarity back in my lucid. 

We were messing around in the pool for awhile when he stops and I look over and his girlfriend is standing at the edge of the pool. She did not look pleased. I tried to play it all cool and invited her in to join us. She seemed ok with that, but when she didn't mesh well with us...she decided to leave. And I told him that he should come up to my penthouse sweet with me. We were in the pool and I told him...ok we're going to start running that way and when I say jump...jump! So we went trudging through the shallow end of the pool trying not to knock into anyone else and then I yelled jump! I began to float up but he just dove underwater. I was like wtf? You idiot. I meant jump, as in...try to fly. Ok, let's try this again. JUMP! And then we floated out of the pool and up to different levels of the hotel building. He had a bit of trouble making it up and was clinging onto the third floor. I decided at that point it was kinda hopeless and left him there and continued to fly back up to the penthouse. I think it was around here that my lucid turned into a non-lucid, as I found my mom and sister there. 

Suddenly a storm appeared and the waves were crashing at all the sliding glass doors of the hallway of the penthouse we were on. Why the hell a penthouse would have sliding glass doors I have no idea...along with the fact that the ocean used to be hundreds of feet below, and now it was right in front of us...well yeah...it was a dream. Anyway, there were children caught up in the waves and were drowning and stuff so my sister and I and others were trying to save them. It was so difficult though because the undertow was so strong...I was lucky I didn't drown myself. And then just as quickly as the storm was there, it was gone. 

Then I might have been semi-lucid at this point again because I remember looking around again for someone to mess around with. I found someone and brought them back to my suite. Then I realized that it was a girl...and I had a penis. Ok, so I was a boy. It was at this point I decided I didn't really like where this dream was going and either woke up or don't remember anything after that.

Oh, and at one point when I first landed on the pool patio I thought about the lucid task of the month. But seeing as how there were no cars, just lots of people...I put my arms out at the people walking around and yelled at them to stop. They stopped. Then I was like...ok that was stupid...and went to find hot boys.

----------


## samchestido

> _Originally posted by Aquanina_
> *
> Oh, and at one point when I first landed on the pool patio I thought about the lucid task of the month. But seeing as how there were no cars, just lots of people...I put my arms out at the people walking around and yelled at them to stop. They stopped. Then I was like...ok that was stupid...and went to find hot boys.*



That cracked me up  ::D:

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by samchestido_
> *
> 
> That cracked me up*



Glad to entertain  :wink2:

----------


## nina

I had a dream that my sister somehow managed to lose her new puppy, Louie. So we were looking all over the place for him. I finally found him. He pooed  on my duvet.

Another dream I was following Nick Lachey around...because everywhere he went girls were throwing themselves at him...and I was his sister in the dream and I was like floating above him telling all the girls that he was scum and that he "uses girls like toilet paper" ...he was pissed at me at first. But I kept following him...down the street. Into bars and stuff and every girl that tried to talk to him I told her bad things about him. Then we end up in the middle of the street, there are tons of girls around and I'm telling them all that he is scum. I then see that he looks terrbily sad and desperate and I tell him that it's for his own good. That if these stupid girls weren't constantly throwing themselves at him, it wouldn't feed his sexual addiction so I was only trying to help him, because I was his sister. Heh...strange.

That dream inspired me to write a book, which was interesting because in the dream I started writing the book, came up with a cool title (which I know forget) and started thinking of the different chapters in the book.

I had a fun semi-lucid 3-some this morning with 2 of my favorite people. It was strange cause I could control what was going on but I wasn't really that lucid, or I never fully realized it. But it was alot of fun so I didn't care. Things got interesting to say the least.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> I then see that he looks terrbily sad and desperate and I tell him that it's for his own good. That if these stupid girls weren't constantly throwing themselves at him, it wouldn't feed his sexual addiction so I was only trying to help him, because I was his sister[/b]



Heh, weird - I wonder if you felt more like a protective big sister or a jealous little sister. I mean, obviously you think this guy is hot in real life. Would you really do it for "his own good" or just tryin to ruin it for the rest of the ladies to get a piece of your own  ::wtf::  .

-- guess you fulfilled your needs with the dream that followed   ::wink::

----------


## nina

I was playing basketball with a team in my old grade school gymnasium. The people on my team were some people I knew from high school and other things. All girls. Then two girls from my school came in, all distressed, and said that they had just put thirteen guys in the hospital. Apparently there was an accident just outside, and the girls had hit these black guys who were all piled into a van. There was alot of people freaking out...and there were alot of parents there. Also, the principal of the school and others in charge. I remember listening as they said they were bringing the guys up into the gymnasium. I walked into the stairwell...since the gym was on the 3rd floor of the school, and watched as people carried these guys...one at a time...up the stairwell on stretchers. Each stretcher had a body on it, covered with blankets so that you couldn&#39;t see what was underneath. I slowly walked down the stairwell, past all the bodies...and I remember noticing that there wasn&#39;t any blood. I looked on the ground, and also, no blood. I remember thinking that it was a good sign and maybe none of the guys were that badly injured. Once I reached the ground floor I peaked into the cafeteria and saw a group of people...parents, the principal, others in charge. They were discussing what to do with the boys. Apparently, half of them were dead. I remember wondering why no one had called the police, and why there were no ambulances. The principal began talking to the horrified parents of the girls. These girls were good students, and the principal told the parents that it was not the girls fault this accident had happened, and that since most of the boys were dead or seriously injured it would do no good to tell the authorities about it. She suggested they burn the bodies of all of them. Thirteen black boys killed by two pretty white girls. I remember feeling shocked at this, but I wasn&#39;t exactly surprised either. So they did whatever they had to do to cover up the crime...and everyone sort of forgot about it. Very strange, creepy dream.

----------


## nina

Alright, so here I am again. I usually journal my dreams when they are memorable, but lately, my mind has been elsewhere and I haven&#39;t been able to focus on my dreaming AT ALL and therefore my dream recall has gone down the shitter. So what little I remember from last night I&#39;m going to try to make sense of.

My uncle and aunt&#39;s family was involved somewhere in the story line, and my cousin, Aaron...who flooded something with black nail polish. Which is strange, but lately I&#39;ve been wearing alot of black nail polish so...hmm yeah. I don&#39;t know why my cousin was in my dream. He sent me a random myspace message today too and I haven&#39;t talked to him in months. Interesting. 

There was a big dog...who made a big poop. Actually there were two dogs, my little one and someone&#39;s big one that I didn&#39;t know. Maybe it was Bella, Jared&#39;s sister&#39;s dog. Anyway, he and Joel were in my dream and we were riding around in someone&#39;s truck. There were these two guys, one&#39;s name was Frank. And I think Jared found them on the internet, they were involved in some scam or something. Jared mentioned that the fence around some...really large property with lots of backways and alleys and such...had come off. So we rode in the truck to fix this fence? I watched around them as they cut chicken wire fence and boards and things and put it up. Jared had another agenda with the guys but I&#39;m not sure what it was. At one point me and Joel were in the truck, in the front, talking and there was an empty jar of something powdery. Maybe like a supplemental thing? We do drink alot of emergen-cies when we are together. Sooo then I was alone in the truck with Jared. He started to...make his way to third base. Yeah, he was fingering me. For awhile. And I remember it feeling really amazing. I even got off...kinda...I think? Maybe. At least in the dream I remember saying that I had. Haha. But at least I woke up this morning in a good mood. Or rather, a saucy one. Cheers.

----------


## nina

I&#39;ve been sleeping longer and harder lately, so my dreams are more vivid. Hopefully I&#39;ll be able to get lucid again, seeing as how that&#39;s usually how it works with my dream recall.

Last night, interesting dreams. The first one, my family was planning on going to Europe. For some reason we had to leave my dog behind and I was extremely sad, because we were going to be gone like 4 days and I was afraid he might die all alone. For some reason, we broke the law...I&#39;m not sure if it had something to do with my dad and terrorist stuff, or if we stole money, or killed people...I forget. But in Europe I used my dad&#39;s credit card. I noticed it was taking awhile and soon there were people swarming all around us and cops and security. They came and put us all in jail. We were all over the news and crap. I have no clue what we did though.

Then I had another dream, again about my cousin...weird. And two other of my friends were there for a short time. We were in L.A. and...we were hiking. I think I stepped on a cactus, and we had to find a different path to take back home since the one we had taken was too treacherous. We took the genie pass home, which stretched out along the beach. The beach was awesome...it slopped down at about a 60 degree angle and was more like one huge sand dune that ran the length of the waters edge. Lots of people were out sun bathing, and there were shops and things. Everyone was cool and laidback. I loved it. I stopped and thought back on Miami. I remembered the crystal clear blue water, and how beautiful it was. It was more tropical in my dream than in real life, but I also remembered that there were hardly any people on the beach, and there was nothing really there. It seemed, seclusive. Where as California&#39;s beach was inviting and fun. It really made me want to go there. And I think I shall.

----------


## nina

Yeah...lucid dreams are great. The other night I had one...but I forgot most of it because I slept for awhile afterwards. This morning I had a great one. I woke up and then went back to bed with the intention of having a lucid dream, and lucky for me...I did. Oh yeah.

I was in a dorm room...meeting with my family downstairs. My aunts and others were there. I was downstairs and then remembered that I had forgotten something so I went back upstairs into my dorm room that I shared with one other person. Once I got into the room I realized that I was dreaming and quickly locked the door behind me. For some reason I decided to try to summon a hot guy cause I wanted to have sex. But just after that there was a banging on my door and I realized that it was my mom and she was upset because I was making everyone wait downstairs. For some reason it seemed like she was going to break through the door so I stood there and held it shut with my weight. Eventually she went away and I went looking around my dorm room for someone. Finally I looked up at my roommates bed and decided I&#39;d check in there. So I climbed the little ladder and pulled back the covers and wow...there was a guy in her bed&#33; Haha. He was really hot too. Apparently it was her boyfriend but I didn&#39;t find that out till later. We talked a bit. One of the coolest things i remember about this lucid was that I actually had really fun conversations with this DC...though most of it was about sex. So yeah...we got it on...and it was like the best sex EVER&#33; Surprisingly NOT disappointing as most LD sex is. He had this really sexy Boston accent too, which is strange because I&#39;ve never thought those types of accents were all that sexy. So did it for...awhile&#33; Which was great b/c LD sex usually blurs out or fades out after a little while...but not this time. We both got off and then we just layed there on the top bunk bed talking about shit. I was making fun of him for spending so much money on my roommate, and buying her all those stupid little presents. Makeup...soaps...a whole bunch of intricate little crap. I guess that&#39;s when I found out he was her bf. Oh well...he didn&#39;t feel bad about it, and I sure didn&#39;t give a shit. I think I was only semi-lucid during this part...for if I was fully lucid I probably would have left to go do something else. Then for some reason, I was more lucid...and decided that he was such a great lay I wanted some more...so yeah...I remember rubbing my hands all over his chest and making it out and stuff. And then...yep...again. And again it was great. After we were done that time I said something like...well...since that&#39;s done...and since I&#39;m dreaming...I&#39;m probably going to wake up...

I&#39;ll be back. I fucking hate people.

Edit: Hmm..sorry for that. I just had to go drop a bag off at the airport an hour away b/c my stupid uncle forgot it here. Oye&#33;

So anyways...I think I was pretty much done. And what I wasn&#39;t done with, I&#39;m sure I&#39;ve forgotten by now. Boo. Yeah. Oh well.

----------


## nina

The key to getting lucid for me lately...sleeping in...

So I was at Gold Star...and we had all gotten food. There was a tray of cheese coneys and I remember flirting a little bit with Greg, this 18 yr old cutie that I work with. I walk up to the tray of coneys and ask him...is this your coney? He&#39;s like...yeah. So I pick it up, and deep throat it. Then I set it down and just grabbed his face like I was going to kiss him. Right as I had him there in my arms, I realized...holy shit...I&#39;m dreaming. But I was still really aware of everyone around us. And I knew he had a girlfriend and she might have been around...but I kept telling myself, who cares, I&#39;m dreaming&#33; So I started kissing him, and it was really intense. I don&#39;t remember if he led the way, or I led the way, or if we were fumbling around each other but we get into the bathroom and it&#39;s like...crazy hotness wow intense. Sitting on the sink making out with him, and ugh....yeah. I&#39;ll just say it was really amazing sex. I actually remember thinking, now...do I want to stay lucid or do I want to let this dream play out on its own. I don&#39;t know why I thought that...maybe because we was really aggressive and amazing and usually when I&#39;m lucid my dream characters are quite passive, and I didn&#39;t want him to be like that. So I was actually only semi-lucid for most of it. Things got really hot and sweaty in that bathroom...so much passion. Yes, burning desire. Almost painful. No clue where that dream came from really. But I liked it&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> No clue where that dream came from really. But I liked it&#33;
> [/b]



Maybe there is some other (devilishly handsome) Greg you know of and have spent many waking moments falling into deep, longing thought over, who&#39;s name was floating around in your subconscious and just happened to get related to the Greg you work with, in the dream? *nudge nudge* Eh? EH?&#33;  :Hi baby: 


.. :tongue2:

----------


## Tornado Joe

LOL, Oneir&#33; Hey, if you can&#39;t get into their pants, try their heads, right?  :wink2: 





> maybe because we was really aggressive and amazing and usually when I&#39;m lucid my dream characters are quite passive,[/b]



Freud would probably say that was where the dream came from - you just happened to need a good hard bang so your mind provided you with one. Lucky you.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> LOL, Oneir&#33; Hey, if you can&#39;t get into their pants, try their heads, right? 
> [/b]



Whateva&#39; works, man.  ::wink::

----------


## nina

So last night I had a WILD. I don&#39;t really know how it happened. Most of my WILDs are unintentional anyways. I was going to sleep for the night...I lost consciousness, don&#39;t really know what happened...but suddenly became aware that my whole body was vibrating. I believe there were several attempts from the vibrational stage, through HI, and I made it into a lucid dream on a few of them but they were very short...I think I was trying to jump the gun, as it were...and not giving it enough time before I actually tried to become lucid. It was like...I was forcing it. I remember at one point, lifting up my arm...and I was unsure of whether or not I was really lifting it, or just hallucinating. Also...I thought at one point that I had opened my eyes and there was a fucking evil little clown looking thing standing next to my bed that scared the shit out of me. My heartrate rose and I could feel myself coming out of it all. I could fell my body again. That little fucker, he ruined it for me. I don&#39;t know when this happened...but at one point I thought I was asleep on the couch watching tv with my dad...and my eyes were slightly open...and I was trying really really hard to get a mumble out to him...trying to tell him that I was dreaming. But it failed. I don&#39;t know if this was HI or a dream...because I never left my bed all night so that never actually happened.

Even though the WILDs didn&#39;t end too successfully they set the stage for an amazing night of dreams...most of which I became lucid in at some point. I was at a sort of class reunion....maybe high school...thought there were friends of mine there from college as well. I don&#39;t remember much of it...this happened so early on in the night. I remember walking with a friend out to our cars. It was a huge, gravel, empty parking lot and I don&#39;t know why everyone parked so far away. I found my jeep...but when I got into it...it turned from being a jeep into a really kick ass bike. It looked and moved just like what Cloud had Advent Children except it was alot higher off the ground. I tore out past the front of the building where the reunion was taking place and waved at everyone...I was sorta lucid at this point. I didn&#39;t really OWN the dream though...I sort of just went along with it. This bike was intense...speeding through really narrow streets...almost wrecking...and I think, at one point...I did wreck. But my mind was like...no...let&#39;s keep going and it was like "edit" "undo" ...and i was back on the bike again. I rode it for awhile. I wasn&#39;t in any place I could recognize. The streets were too narrow and curved around hillsides...the buildings all looked european. It almost reminded me of San Francisco...if it were...like...in Italy or something. Confusing, but still beautiful. There&#39;s alot more that happened, I&#39;m disappointed that I can&#39;t remember b/c this all took place very early in the night. I want this bike.

----------


## nina

Had an unintentional WILD while taking a nap just now. But the contents of this...I fear...are not suitable for my public dream journal. Pisses me off. I wish we still had the private journal entry option. *sigh*

----------


## nina

Night before last, had a dream with Elliott in it. He had come to visit me. I think I was living with my sister in L.A. Maybe. Anyway...he still had a girlfriend and everything. We were just laying down...hugging...holding each other...like we used to do for hours when we were together. My sister came home and was like, "Are you guys back together?" And I said, "No, he&#39;s my best friend." That&#39;s all I remember from that dream. Really made me miss my Elliott though.

This morning I took my time waking up. Got up...went potty...came back to bed...got lucid. When I sleep late...I sleep so light...I always just end up in WILDs. It&#39;s fantastic. Though I wish I could remember more from this one. It was absolutely amazing and I didn&#39;t just spend it humping hot boys as I have done lately in my lucids. Hah. My balcony has become a doorway for me. When I am in the vibrational stage, during WILD, and I feel the lucid dream coming on...it always starts out as an FA...and I always know it&#39;s an FA...and I go out my balcony door as if it was a huge window that opens in the middle when you push it, like two swinging doors. Anyways, lately I&#39;ve always been using this to enter a lucid. It&#39;s amazing. Today when I went out the window or door or whatever...there was a huge stretch of ocean before me. There were hundreds of little islands. All covered with thick green folliage. It was as if, the planet was just made up of a bunch of little islands, each with it&#39;s own little civilization and personality. And you could pick and choose where you wanted to lived based on how you felt and who you got along best with. It was beautiful too. The water. I was flying just fine...but I decided I wanted wings. So I sprouted some wings and tried to get them moving. But they weren&#39;t, just I trying moving my arms up and down. I guess they ended up being more like bat wings than angel wings...but it allowed my to fly around to the little islands and meet things and people. There was even a spider island. O_o I stayed away from that. Though, the only annoying thing was that it was hard trying to land on some of the smaller islands. I&#39;d keep swooping right past them when trying to land. At one point I ended up in the water. I emerged from the water. My wings had changed. I don&#39;t remember much else...other than waking up.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wow, so many lucids.  I&#39;m impressed.  Have they always come so easily to you?

----------


## nina

Had a very vivid dream about a strange situation in school. I&#39;m not sure how old we were. But there were some people I knew from gradeschool, some from high school, some from college. Mr. Trotta was the teacher. He&#39;s a teacher I had back in junior high who seriously fucked with me mentally...and I&#39;m not surprised that I&#39;d have this sort of dream about him. We were in class and I was angry with him. So angry. He was up to his usual shenannigans, making fun of students, having them call him The Sir, etc. At one point, he walked over to Erica&#39;s desk and he was making a joke, everyone was laughing a bit, and he was running his fingers through her pretty blonde hair, playing with it. I said, quite loud...that I did not think it was appropriate the way he touching her. I had caught him off guard. He got very upset. And was being sarcastic, and nasty. He wanted to humiliate me. Then he went over to his desk and sat down. There was a microphone attached to the school PA system, and over the microphone he said, Jeanine apparently doesn&#39;t think it&#39;s appropriate for a teach to have ANY physical contact or touch a student. He was trying to embarass me. I hated him so much. I knew that everyone in the school heard the message. The way he said it, it made me sound really stupid, and like I had made a big deal over nothing. A few moments later there was a reply on the PA system. It was the principal. She said, that after careful consideration, it was indeed inappropriate for a teacher to have physical contact with a student. Everyone was stunned. Mr. Trotta the most. He looked so angry and embarassed and ashamed. I couldn&#39;t have been more satisfied. It was a wonderful feeling. Standing up for something, then being made fun of for it, and then having a higher up tell you that you&#39;re right. That never really happens. I had no one to stick up for me when I was in grade school. Least of all, myself. Sometimes I really wish I could go back there...

----------


## nina

Took a wrong turn with the car. I was driving a convertible with friends in it. We were skidding around in circles that ended in a dead end. Like a spiral. When it stopped we crashed into a pile of sand and it was everywhere. And I remember thinking why the FUCK did I have the top down. How the HELL did we all end up covered in sand. And what the heck was going on. It was in the middle of nowhere. There was construction everywhere though. Then I heard some cows mooing. I got out of the car and sort of became lucid at that point I think. I started flying over to the cows...there was a cliff...and an opening and I flew through and out onto this huge expanse of cow pasture. I was totally lucid by then and I just remember thinking why the hell there were cows everywhere. Unfortunately though, I had to get up for work so that was the end of that one. Moooo

----------


## nina

I&#39;ve been having some interesting dreams lately, and spurts of lucidity here and there. But I just can&#39;t seem to remember much of anything upon waking. I know I spent a good deal of time last night lucid, but I don&#39;t remember it. *sigh* Maybe it will come back to me. I need to start writing in here again...

----------


## nina

Mental Note: WRITE MORE IN HERE&#33;&#33;&#33;

I know I had lots of vivid dreams last night, and a few lucids but I just keep forgetting to write lately. All I can think about is writing in my book, and it&#39;s distracting. Oye&#33; Remember nina...come on.

----------


## nina

Noice lucid last night, er this morning, er twatever.

I remember having a birthday party for me and inviting a bunch of family and old friends in which I never keep in contact with anymore. Kelly and Gretchen showed up, I was really excited. Then I noticed that a bunch of guys I knew from St. X and some I didn&#39;t know showed up also and the little place was so packed I couldn&#39;t let them in but it was a huge party for me and I loved that since I really have no friends and no one would ever throw me a party.

Change to me spending time in gym class, seemed to be a mix between college and high school, a large university that I&#39;d never seen before, we were playing some sort of indoor street hockey that I forget the name of. After class I fell asleep on the huge windowsill of the gym. It was really really high up and I liked the view, and when I woke up...I asked the people playing what time it was and they said 9:30. I didn&#39;t believe them because I didn&#39;t believe that I could possibly sleep that long and miss my last two classes and everything so I checked the time on my phone and it said something like 9:10 I think. Anyways, I think I was starting to become lucid but left the gym and went walking around the inside of the campus where there was like a food court or something and this old guy was giving this old lady all the money that they had made that day. And I thought, hello, easy caper...so I grabbed the wad of cash and ran. Little did I know, little old man was fast as hell. I darted up the stairs, climbing higher and higher and flinging money down into the stairwell by the handfuls as I did so. More so to cause trouble for anyone who had to clean it up...I dunno what I was thinking. I met up with this girl, Erin, who I have no idea who she is but she was helping me. I think I had actually met her in the gym earlier. She and I reached the top floor, we were now being chased by a few older guys...and there was a large open window in the top of the stairwell. We were soooo high up, I took Erin&#39;s hand and told her we were going to jump. I looked at her and said, remember, we&#39;re lucid dreaming, so don&#39;t worry...I&#39;ll have a parachute. And we jumped&#33;

It was the most amazing feeling, freefalling like that. But that&#39;s just it, we were falling...so I said ok, I&#39;m going to pull the cord on the parachute...and fumbled around to make a cord and parachute appear but it didn&#39;t. The whole time Erin and I were clinging to each other very tightly. When I realized I couldn&#39;t conjure up a parachute we sort of lost our grip and were holding onto each other by one hand, the wind was ripping us apart and it was hard to hold onto her, the fall was amazing though. Eventually we lost grip and I fell for a very very very long time. I got to enjoy an amazing view as the fall almost seemed to happen in slow motion for a bit. Everything was dark but the area around where we were was lit up like a carnival and I remember singing a song as I was falling too. Something about living in one of the greatest places....I forget. I fell slowly past some children&#39;s carnival rides and games and such...and I remember thinking I must be nearing the ground. Then I sais, at least I got to enjoy the view. As if, I was going to die just then when I hit the ground. But instead, I very slowly fell to the ground like a leaf, and reached the ground on my back. I got up and right away for some reason I wanted to find Erin. For some reason I thought we were dream sharing...I dunno. I had fallen quite a distance from the window so I started running in the direction toward the school...through the dead or rather, ghost carnival as it appeared to be not working and no one there and yelling Erin&#33; Erin&#33; Then when I made it back to the campus I was shouting for her again and someone came running. But it wasn&#39;t Erin, it was this girl I know...Sarah...and she said she was calling for me, and I told her, no I was yelling Erin. With that I was suddely wisked back up with a blink of the eye to the same window that I had just jumped out of...but this time I decided to fly. I flew over everything, it was all so beautiful, lit up like that at night. Alot of pink lights. Somehow I reached the place where I lived...I remember walking down the back porch steps, there was a sea behind our house and I remember saying that I really did live in the most beautiful place ever. As I walked down the stairs there were some spider webs clinging to the wooden stairs and to the lawn furniture, and I remember thinking, this is my paradise, spiders don&#39;t bother me here. And so they didn&#39;t. That&#39;s the first time I&#39;ve ever not been afraid of spiders. Pretty amazing. Alot of other stuff happened before and after but this is all I really have the energy to write.  :wink2:

----------


## nina

Otay...don&#39;t know how I became lucid, and I don&#39;t really remember all that much from it. But I was in some sort of huge department store/warehouse thing and I was in the home furnishings section, I dunno maybe that&#39;s when I became lucid. There were beds all over and so first thing I went looking for Jakelles...and I was walking around the store looking for him. Then I saw him sitting on a bed and he stood up and I looked at him, but his hair was like...way too light. And I was thinking, hmm...maybe I can change that. So I tried to make his hair darker but it wouldn&#39;t work. So then I decided to put a hat on him, that Mickey Mouse hat he always wears in pictures, but it turned into a baseball cap instead and then I got frustrating and I was like, screw it, and we just started making out. Then I said something to him about trying to find a boat...so we could be on our boat in the water like we talked about, and figure out a game to play with cupcakes. So I took his hand and we were walking around the store...we&#39;d stop to make out every now and again because it was like, really hard not to. He&#39;s so darn cute. Anyways&#33; I began to realize that I couldn&#39;t really find a way out of this place...and I could have tried to teleport out, or dream spin out to some water, but I was afraid I might lose him. So then it occurred to me to try to dream share with the REAL Jake and not just the DC one. So I walked to this one area and I concentrated really hard...and I started yelling out his name as loud as I could...like, thinking he might hear me in his own dream or something heh. I dunno...by this point I was going a bit foggy. Anyways...I forget how that dream ended.

Then there was another dream I wasn&#39;t lucid in. We were making a scary movie, sorta like poltergeist, and I was in it, and I had a disagreement about some of the casting with the producer, and told him I was going to walk out of the movie. But then I decided, that I would indeed stay. The disagreement was over that little old lady who plays in all those Poltergeist movies, and I didn&#39;t want him to cast her because I thought it was so cliche, but then I decided, yeah she&#39;s a likeable character so it might be ok. We were all on the street. I dunno, something happened and our movie got dropped. And all the actors got dropped from their agents. I remember seeing Julianne Moore or however you spell it. And Lindsay Lohan and her twin sister (hah, not real, I know) were crouching down on the street corner arguing and Julie calls out "princess&#33;" "princess&#33;" "who are you girls with?" meaning, what agency were they with. And they told her. Then she asked if there agent could take her on and they were like all snobby and said, no we&#39;re full. Then they said that they were low on cash and apologized that they couldn&#39;t help. Some black lady....this was like...a New Orleans type of black lady overhears everyone and says, so you&#39;re looking for a director for your movie? You need to meet this lady. And she points to this enormously huge fat black woman...like...morbidly obese. And our actors and such talk to her and decide, why the hell not let&#39;s give it a try. Then we find out that she puts some voodoo spell on the actors so that they give amazing performances. It was weird. I dunno. But we didn&#39;t have funding for the movie. So that didn&#39;t happen. I dunno why I wasn&#39;t lucid at this point....*shrugs*....

----------


## nina

Had alot of lucids...forget most of them by now. In one of them I was with Brad, and we were making out. And yeah, wow he is gorgeous. There was alot of craziness to my dreams because of the video games I&#39;ve been playing lately I assume. So, weird things kept happening, and there were quests. At one point I remember playing the piano and I was amazing at it, like nothing heard before, and I remember trying to remember how I was playing it so that I might be able to play it when I woke up. But that never works. I flew around a bit. Sort of had a kingdom hearts type dream...interesting night. At least I got lucid.

----------


## nina

Last night was alot of fun...I was like the flying queen. I don&#39;t know that I&#39;ve ever had this much control while flying. I mean, I usually have alot of control but this was...different. I was with someone and we were meeting somewhere else. They were driving there, I was flying there. I definitely got lost up there in the sky, I was in a country I had never been to. It was beautiful, there were cathedrals and lots of things to see on the ground, and little hansel and gretle type of houses. So cute. Anyways....there was this tunnel, it was a huge bridge...and I remember flying through it. I actually had WARP speed....so I zoomed through the tunnel so effing fast it was amazing, and I never had trouble manuevering around the cars and trucks no matter how fast I was going. Also...I could fly really fast out in the open and then just...put on the breaks....like....you do when you are ice skating. So I could just stop in mid air, decide where I was trying to go, then speed off flying superman style as usual. I fly all over the dang place. The only annoying part was that I had someone with me and I was trying to teach them how to fly and they were a bit slow, so I was holding their hand with my left hand, and it was always sort of slowing me down a bit taking care of them. So I think I ditched them at one point. Anyways, I never got to where I was supposed to go...but I definitely didn&#39;t care. I just had too much fun flying around.  :smiley:  It was strange though because the dream was very vivid, and I had complete control, but I wasn&#39;t like...fully and completely lucid. Maybe I didn&#39;t want to be. *shrugs*

----------


## nina

Went to bed early...and slept in...which can only been one thing. Lots and lots of lucid dreams. I&#39;m not about to try to remember them all. But one in particular stood out...I just realized I was dreaming, on a beach somewhere and I was talking to ...it may have been my two guy friends I&#39;m not entirely sure. I changed some things about the scenery. And I remember going through the dream only semi-lucid, and also, sort of going along with it too because it was interesting. There was an enormous fountain, the size of a huge hill or a small mountain. Though it was made to look like a mountain. There was water flowing down one whole side of the enormous mountain-esque fountain. But it wasn&#39;t like a waterfall, it was soft water just flowing down hill. We walked up to the base of the fountain and I remember examining it, and reading what it said. It had cost &#036;150 million to build this fountain. It said that not only was it a fountain, but it also provided the city with rain, when you turned a nozzle and instead of a fountain, it would spray water up into the air and make it seem like it was raining. I remember at the time thinking what an amazing thing it was, though now it doesn&#39;t make much sense. There were also spiders that hung out around the base of the fountain, and I didn&#39;t like that...so I moved on. I may have flown or floated around for a bit after that. I ended up in the water...the ocean...in the waves. It was shallow and the waves were small. There were people on the beach, and strange things in the water. I kept imagining the scenery differently, and things would change accordingly, so I had fun with that for awhile. I even made the whole fountain...uh...mountain...disappear, to reveal another sea on the other side of it. Hmm...I know I had some fun with a guy at some point, but i don&#39;t really remember much from that part of the dream.

----------


## nina

I haven&#39;t been able to sleep for a few days...so when I finally put down the Nintendo DS and went to bed around 6am...I was lucid for a few hours. Some of the time though, I was just so tired, that I decided I didn&#39;t want to be lucid so I was in and out of lucidity for awhile. I think I just made out with alot of guys haha. I have no idea why. I guess I was just in the mood to make out with hot guys...alot of random celebrities, which is strange, cause I don&#39;t usually care for celebs but hey I&#39;ll take whatever shows up in my dream. Anyways&#33; It was alot of fun regardless. Maybe I&#39;ll remember some more later...

----------


## nina

Hardly sleeping anymore means, hardly dreaming anymore. But when I do sleep, I seem to have loads of REM rebound...so I get lots of vivid dreams and many lucids.

I've been thinking for the past few months how much I've been dreading spring...and how much I wanted it to stay snowy winter. I don't know why, but the snow and the cold just seem so perfect to me right now. I really don't want it to get warm out. Anyways, that's been in the back of my mind.

So while I was taking a nap the other day, I had a FA, and in my bedroom whenever I have an FA I always just fly out my balcony doors. It's so easy. In my old house my room was in the basement and I'd have to either squeeze through a screen window or walk out into the tv room and go out through the basement door, but now it's so much easier. Anyway! When I pulled back my curtain and opened the door...I couldn't believe my eyes. It was snowing! It was so beautiful. There was just a light dusting on the ground, and snow flurries everywhere. I didn't make that happen. It was like...a gift, that my own subconscious had given to me. It was wonderful. I flew out my balcony doors and just flew around in the falling snow. I couldn't believe that my mind did that for me. I never would have expected something like that. Amazing.

----------


## nina

Ah I know I know, I've been horrible at journaling, as usual. I wasn't sleeping for awhile...but lately I've been sleeping alot...and therefore, dreaming alot.

There's no way I could remember all the dreams I've had lately...but I had a lucid one this morning that was actually pretty interesting because this man was there...I dunno why but I just sort of assumed that he was a Dream Guide or something. I was able to control my dream, although I wasn't exactly lucid. It's hard to explain. Anyway, I asked him if he could changed into someone else for me, and he said he would try. So I closed my eyes in my dream and imagined the person I wanted him to change into, then he left the room and came back...and looked different but definitely wasn't who I was going for. I said no...and closed my eyes and again thought hard of the person I wanted him to turn into. He nodded, and left the room and when he came back he looked exactly like the person I wanted. It was this guy that I've had a bit of an obsession about for like 6 years now, heh...and he's just so sexy. Right away I got lost in his blue eyes. Then I started to wonder, is it wise to be hooking up with my dream guide? Oh well. I didn't really care haha. Afterwards he sat down on a couch next to me and turned back to his original form. Which was quite different than the blonde hair blue eyed guy he had just been...and was now quite handsome with dark spikey brown hair and dark eyes. I just stared at him and asked "Who are you?" And he smiled and just gave me this look like...you should already know. And then he said a name...but I didn't understand it. I asked again, what was that? What is your name? And he said "fifty-five". I said, your name is 55? And he nodded. But I felt as though I was missing something that I should have understood. And he sorta gave a little smirk...I still have no idea what any of that was about or what 55 means.

Strange volleyball dreams as well...involving me playing defense for my sister's college team, which was just odd. Definitely not lucid in those. Then I was back in grade school playing volleyball. Odd. 

Maybe I'll make an effort to write more in here. Yeah, I always say that. *shrugs*

----------


## nina

I'm sad that I haven't posted here in awhile. My dream recall had been pretty crappy I suppose. Dry spell. But lately my dreams have been vivid, intense, and extremely interesting. 

So hopefully I'll start writing them here again.  :tongue2: 

Lately I've been dreaming about people from my past, friends from grade school, high school, college...friends I've played sports with, friends from this forum even. I wonder what that means. In the dreams, I'm always happy to be with my old friends. But in RL I'm not in contact with any of those people anymore. I think my subconscious wants me to try to reconnect with old friends perhaps.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Wow. It lives.  ::shock:: 

Haha. j/k. Glad to see you're trying to get back into DJing, Nina. Good luck with it.  ::content::

----------


## nina

> Wow. It lives. 
> 
> Haha. j/k. Glad to see you're trying to get back into DJing, Nina. Good luck with it.



Thanks baby! Your presence here should help encourage me.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Thanks baby! Your presence here should help encourage me.



Well if you promise to keep writing them, I'll promise to keep stopping in, when I can, to check them out. Deal?  ::wink::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Yeah, just yesterday I updated my DJ for the first time in months.  If you update so will I.   ::D:

----------


## nina

Deal!!!  ::D:

----------


## nina

Ok so last night was...odd. Hehe. Oneironaut visited me in my dreams though which was quite nice. Let's see what I can remember...

Well I remember being with my high school volleyball team, I'm pretty sure it was the state championship game. (god I relive this game so often in my dreams, hello dream sign?) Anyways, then it was more like, back when I was still on the reserve team and I was watching my older sister play on the varsity team. I was in the crowd cheering, and we won, and celebrated and such. Then we sorta hung around a bit.

Now here's a weird part. I was sitting on some bleachers and the volleyball court changed into a swimming pool, and suddenly I was wearing a bathing suit, and apparently I needed a tampon. As I was pulling one out of my bag, Oneironaut came and sat next to me. (haha) He was only wearing a towel for some reason. And (haha again) he asked me if he could have a tampon. I was like, sure...without even thinking about it. Then I watched him take a tampon and "insert" it underneath his towel. At first this didn't strike me as being odd...but after sitting there for a few moments I was like, hey wait a minute. Why does he need a tampon, he's a guy. And where the hell did he just insert that? But before I could ask he got up and walked away. I was left wondering. 

Then we were walking out of the gymnasium and it opened into a mall, where there were lots of mannequins standing outside the store fronts. We passed this one store and all the mannequins were wearing long Black Leather coats, and I told Oneironaut that he should buy one because he'd look really hot in it, I said "it's sooo Morpheus, you gotta get one" so we shopped for the perfect Morpheus-like coat for him.

Damn...I forget the rest. =( Serves me right for waiting hours after I wake up to write stuff down. I promise I'll do better next time.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

LOL. 

Hmmm. From borrowing tampons to shopping...I'm almost afraid to ponder about what your subconscious mind thinks of me.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

::lmao:: 

That's awesome how calmly O took that tampon and inserted it into his... er... what again?

I can so picture that, but that brings me to my next question - girls don't put tampons in around each other do they?   ::wtf::

----------


## Xox

Ahh I always have dreams about past times in school, make me feel really nostalgic when I wake up.

And hahaha @ O. How painful it must have been to err, insert it.  :laugh:

----------


## nina

Ohhh good god. Last night I had some incredibly sexy dreams. Wonder what was on MY mind before going to bed. Ehem. Anyways...I'm not ashamed to admit to having dream sex with Harry Potter characters. Yes indeed. But the details are not exactly appropriate...sooo I'll just keep this one in my "private" DJ.  :tongue2: 

Xox, you would have loved it.

----------


## Xox

> Ohhh good god. Last night I had some incredibly sexy dreams. Wonder what was on MY mind before going to bed. Ehem. Anyways...I'm not ashamed to admit to having dream sex with Harry Potter characters. Yes indeed. But the details are not exactly appropriate...sooo I'll just keep this one in my "private" DJ. 
> 
> Xox, you would have loved it.



Hahaha.  ::D: 

Do tell, what characters?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> And hahaha @ O. How painful it must have been to err, insert it.



No no no, see...my dream-self is a part-time street magician. The whole tampon thing was just a little comical slight of hand, that's all. I just cupped it between my fingers until she wasn't looking!  :paranoid:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Yeah, okay, _ssuuuureeee_, O.

And I want these detailed sex dreams, dammit!   :Pissed:

----------


## nina

Haha...but they are kinda dirty! LOL. I'd be embarrassed to post them.

Xox...this one involved Lucius.  ::smitten::  (and Snape showed up too although I'm not a huge Snape girl) Surprisingly I've never had a Sirius dream. =( But next time I'm lucid, I'm searching for Padfoot.

----------


## nina

I'm pretty disappointed with myself not having any lucids lately, my dreams have been full of really obvious dream signs.

First dream was in my old grade school gymnasium and we were having some sort of concert or event where me and my friends had to do liturgical dance. We were dressed in all black, and whenever it came time for us to get up and dance, for some reason I never knew any of the moves, and I was actually the leader I think...so I kept trying to look behind me and copy what the others were doing. It didn't work out too well and I felt like a complete moron. Then there was this little girl, really young...who kept getting alot of crap for being different. I called out the other girls who were making fun of her and made a really cheesy speech to the crowd about how they can't accept people who are different and have different religious beliefs.

Another dream involved the nasty dirty Ohio river, which I seem to dream about often...lots of highways and bridges, and not being able to get to where I want. Which seems to happen alot. I was with a friend from grade school, who decided to take a detour off the highway and drove over a huge valley full of train tracks and roads and we flew through the air and landed on a highway that didn't have an exit to where we needed to go. Sooo we were stuck somewhere and ended up having to walk all the way back to the river. We had to climb over lots of barbed wire fences and it was a huge pain in the ass, and I'm really annoyed that none of this made me lucid, especially since flying cars is one of my biggest dream signs. There was also some roller coaster action on the train tracks I think, going over hills and such but I can't remember it that well. 

We made it back to the river and there were tons of people swimming in it, which would never happen in reality. Anyways, we jump in the river and we had trouble keeping together because the current was pulling us down the river. I think we were floating on little round rafts. At one point I hit the opposite bank as the river turned around a bend and there was someone sitting there on a mac laptop, and they were apparently recruiting for 12 yr old tricounty volleyball team, so I pretended to be 12 so that I could write my name down and hopefully get some help back to where I needed to go. For whatever reason, we could never get to our destination. I think there were some dead bodies involved that we couldn't carry over the fences. Strange stuff. Nothing really made sense, but that's typically how my dreams are. I really need to wake up and have an LD.

----------


## nina

I'm so stoked about this LD I'm posting it here as well. I've already posted it in my DJ on MM. 

Took GalantaMind for the third night in a row. It worked. AGAIN. This stuff is LUCID MAGIC.

edited!

----------


## unseen wombat

Crap! Everyone has lucid sex except me! Every time I summon Jessica Alba, I either get sidetracked by zombies, or vampires, or I just wake up.  ::cry:: 

Maybe since yours was so good, I'll be inspired to finally succeed tonight. I'll be taking Galantamine too.

Good work. Sounds like a _great_ dream.

----------


## nina

Thanks! It was an amazing dream.  ::D:  

Do you take Galatamine or GalantaMind. I take GalantaMind, 8mg. I also take 100mg 5-htp, and 3mg melatonin before bed. Then around 3 or 4am I take the GalantaMind. I've done it three nights in a row now and had three successful lucids. =)

----------


## ninja9578

WOW nina  :drool:   That was a pretty intense dream  ::shock::

----------


## unseen wombat

I take Galantamind too actually. I sometimes use the 5htp, but I don't have any melatonin. I should probably get some if it works so good. 

I wasn't going to, but since you say so, I'll try the 5htp tonight. I'll get some melatonin when I have a chance. What time do you go to sleep?

I _really_ hope I get some action tonight.  :tongue2:

----------


## nina

I try to get to sleep around 11 or 11:30 (when I mean to LD, typically I wouldn't get to bed till around 1am or 2am). I take my Melatonin and 5-htp, and I sometimes smoke a little pot to help me get to sleep.  :tongue2: 

Then around 3am or 4am I take the 8mg of GalantaMind. The one night I got impatient and took the GM at 1:30am and I still got lucid, but it wasn't nearly as clear or vivid and it was a bit of a restless night. So definitely depends on when you take it in your sleep schedule. =)

----------


## Man of Steel

...Holy crap, that was the _edited_ version?!


That's really all my mind can process after reading that, except for the fact that I need to go order me some GalantaMind.  ::movingmrgreen::

----------


## AspirationRealized

If thats edited the smutty version must be pretty damned good xP you could make damn good money with erotic literature...

And if it made Steel speechless, you have a leg up on most people already doing it...

----------


## nina

Cross posted from MM

....

I was staring at my own reflection, getting dressed for school, and seeing how that Cheshire Cat Hat looked on me. For some reason it changed into a Santa Ha, and I got frustrated and took it off and put the Cheshire Cat Hat back on...I think it was then that I realized I must be dreaming and became lucid immediately. I was actually at my old house and the reflection I was seeing was of myself in a sliding glass door, so I melted through the glass (which usually works better than trying to break it) and I flew outside. I knew immediately that I wanted to try to do something really interesting and worthwhile (not that any LD isn't worthwhile) ...and all this recent talk of dream sharing had me want to give it a go.

I wasn't sure who to try to dream share with, as I have no partner. It was about 5:30am and I figured most people would be asleep so I could probably try anyone. I decided on pj. I was flying through complete darkness...accelerating at enormous speeds. I remember thinking that if I could get fast enough, I could become like light and break through some dream barrier or something. As I was accelerating in the darkness, I sketched a circle in the darkness in front of me with my hand that scorched a ring of light into the darkness. A portal. I accelerated into the portal, going at such speeds I didn't feel as though I had a body any longer.

Suddenly I found myself laying in bed. Everything was dark, or rather, it felt as though my eyes were closed. I was disappointed because it seemed as though I woke myself up. I reached out a hand into the darkness and to my utter amazement, there was something there. It was unmistakably someone's face. It was soft and warm and squishy. I ran my hand over this "face" in the darkness, somewhat frightened because I really thought I was back in my own bed but quickly realized that there was someone lying right beside me. My hand eventually found their hand and I pulled his hand....it felt as though I was really pulling this person into my dream. Or they were pulling me into theirs.

The darkness suddenly went away and I was able to see clearly, the dream was very vivid. I just kept asking, "pj? are you pj?" and thinking that I had possibly got the wrong person. He said that yes, he was pj. I asked a few questions and we talked a bit, I can't remember every single thing said but at one point I asked something like "what do you think about this?" ...meaning what he thought about me entering his dream. He replied, "well usually, one likes a certain amount of privacy" ...that was not the answer I expected. I said, "pj wouldn't say that. He'd be excited to experience a shared dream" and then I thought for a moment, and said, "though I guess it is slightly inappropriate of me to just show up in your bed like this." He looked at me funny. "In my bed?" he asked. "Is that where you think you are?" I looked around at the somewhat dark room. It definitely wasn't MY bedroom. I assumed it was his. I nodded. Then he laughed and replied "well I don't know about you, but I'm actually in my car right now" ...we both just sort of looked at each other in a funny way, attempting to comprehend what any of it meant. I'm not sure how the dream faded from there...

I found myself back in that same darkness and wanted to try to visit someone else but again, didn't know who. Moonbeam came to mind. So I did the same thing, accelerating in the darkness, trying to draw a portal in midair and pass through it. Again...I found myself laying in my bed, my eyes were closed, I could not see. I reached out and tried to feel if someone was there, my hand found nothing. But a moment later, someone's finger caught my own. Then our hands grabbed one another and this time I allowed myself to be "pulled through" ...as if I was being pulled into their dream.

I suddenly found myself sitting in a comfy poofy sort of chair. Sitting in a chair next to me was the woman who had pulled me through. "Moonbeam?" I asked questioningly,  for she looked nothing like the only photo I've ever seen of Moonbeam. She smiled and said that yes, she was Moonbeam. I kept asking, are you sure? are you sure? And she seemed very sure. There were two other girls sitting on other chairs, and all three women seemed to be friends and were hanging out. It was as if I was just pulled through into this dream that was already happening. I felt a bit like an intruder. For some reason I didn't address the two other girls but I asked Moonbeam who her friends were. She looked at me puzzled, and then said that there was no one else there with us. I told her, there are two girls right there, and they're taking shots. I watched as the one girl lifted a shot glass half full of some whiskey looking drink. Moonbeam just stared at me and laughed and said there were no girls taking shots there. I remember feeling confused, but going with it, and not trying to over think anything.

Suddenly I received a very strong tug from around my mid region. Actually it was in three place...one was my stomach...and it's a very hard sensation to describe and I don't believe I have ever experienced it before. But it was a mixture of nausea and butterflies in my stomach...but it was a distinct TUG. At the same time there was a distinct pull/pain in both my shoulder blades. I remember thinking, "if I had wings, that would be exactly where they would be attached." I don't know why such a thought occurred to me. Anyways, quickly after this tugging/painful sensation I found myself zooming back into my own dream (?) possibly, or zooming back into my own body (?)...as I was flying back through the darkness another hand reached out and tried to grab me. I knew right away that something wasn't right.

This was a man's hand, it was strong, and yet it had sharp fingernails...which right away seemed wrong...and it just felt wrong. Plus I still had that tugging in my stomach and was flying back inside myself and I remember thinking that I wanted this "man" to let me go, I honestly thought it was a demon trying to keep me from getting back inside myself and I was terrified that I might bring it back to my bed with me. All this time, again I could not see, there was only touch sensations and sound. It was again as if my eyes were closed or everything was darkness. Eventually I made it back to my own bed, and this "demon" was still trying to get a better hold of me. One hand become two, and two of his strong arms were reaching out to me. I was able to throw them off and tried as hard and as quickly as I could to wake myself up. I kept telling myself that it was probably just hallucinations, or something weird SP related, and I was able to calm myself down and finally wake up.

As extremely awesome as it was the experiences I had trying to visit pj and Moonbeam...that last experience really frightened me and now I'm worried that every time I get lucid and find myself in that stage, if I reach out my hand, there will be some demon or other frightening creature there. I know it's just fear, and it's probably silly...but I don't want to experience things like that. Hopefully it doesn't happen again.

----------


## nina

Thought I should start posting here again, so I'm copying these over from MM.  :smiley: 

*October 9th*

Last night was so much fun!

Somehow I became conscious that I was experiencing HI and realized that if I stuck with it I would be able to enter a lucid dream. I was flying through an enormous warehouse, high up by the rafters of the ceiling...there were tons of rooms separated by huge glass windows near the ceiling so I was flying through these glass windows and going from room to room, waiting for that magical moment when I would actually "step into" the dream, rather than just watching it like HI.

The moment I became lucid I realized that I was in a very boring place...the same warehouse full of tools and mechanical shit I could care less about...and I thought to myself, what is this month's lucid task? I never checked, but for some reason I assumed it was to visit the Pumpkin Patch in Halloween Town (got it mixed up with the meeting place). I had no idea how I would go about getting there, and I realized that at that moment my only bet was to attempt to dream spin myself there. Even though I know this would risk waking myself up, I also realized that I was in a good place in my sleep cycle to where, if I did wake up, I could probably fall back into a lucid pretty easily.

So as I was flying I started spinning really quickly and repeating to myself "halloween town, halloween town" ...and to my immense surprise...that was exactly where I landed. I was actually quite shocked at how detailed and realistic everything was. It was dark and extremely Tim Burtonish. There was a lot of absurdity, very cool twisted looking gates and trees. The buildings were large, dark, and very gothic in style. They were also quite dilapidated and falling apart a bit...but stylishly, not as if the town was abandoned or anything. There were actually a ton of inhabitants running around. I walked through Halloween Town and then it suddenly dawned on me that everyone there was human, but they were all wearing costumes and running around trick-or-treating. And I thought to myself, "that's not right, where are all the Tim Burton characters?" So I thought to myself, "I really want to meet Jack Skellington." And again, to my immense surprise....he appeared...right in front of me! He greeted me in that extremely friendly fun voice, the same one he has from the movie. But then he started talking and singing, and I couldn't keep up with what he was singing about, so it all sounded like gibberish. He was showing me around and singing about everything lol. 

Eventually I lost him, he went dancing and singing off into the Pumpkin Patch and I was left standing there. Suddenly I had the urge to start singing myself...and for some strange reason I began singing this song from that Disney movie Enchanted. Anyways, one interesting thing I noticed was that SINGING in my lucid made it clearer, more vivid, and kept it from fading out. Usually I need to stop and examine my hands every minute or so during a lucid or else I lose the lucidity. But in this lucid dream, as long as I kept singing...it stayed extremely vivid and didn't fade out. It was pretty awesome. 

After awhile I decided I wanted to try and visit another world, so I changed the song and spun around again. I think I ended up waking myself up a bit...because I remember spending a bit of time in SP and HI...and then I think I had a few non-lucids or semi-lucids that I'm having trouble remembering now. (should have written this down this morning but I was too lazy  :Sad:  )

Oh I also had some really creepy SP and HI experiences, where I thought I heard something in my closet, and then I would hear the closet door slowly sliding open. But I just tried to calm myself down as best as I could. At one point I was so freaked out I wanted to get up and turn the TV on...but I was able to tell myself, "ok, relax...it's just hallucinations, there's nothing in the closet, go back to sleep, etc." ...and eventually I relaxed and fell back into a lucid dream.

I find Christian Bale incredibly awesome, it's funny though it never really occurred to me to bother having a "crush" on him...I respect him a lot as an actor and find him very attractive, but he's never been one of those guys I obsess over. Anyways for some reason BATMAN...yes he was dressed in his full Batman costume (lol so awesom)...anyways...he's in my bedroom for some reason. I remember being confused and was like "wait, why is he here? do I need saving? is someone about to try to kill me? is there a villain in my closet after all?" But he just wanted to hang out apparently. I just kept thinking, why is he here? And why is he talking to ME? Then he kissed me. It really caught me off guard. If you've ever been kissing someone and at the same time thinking, "omg this person is so hot/cool/awesome/etc I can't believe they are kissing ME!" ...then you'll know that feeling. It made me incredibly dizzy and I woke up. Just that little kiss had me feeling awesome all day hehe. It's like, you're famous! and hot! and Batman! and extremely cool! Why are you kissing me!? That's so fantastic lol.

*October 16th*

I was in and out of lucids for most of the night but my recall is strangely minimum. Why do I keep dreaming about Christian Bale? I think my subconscious is obsessed with this man, because my conscious isn't. I just like kissing him. No lucid dream sex. I'm sort of rediscovering my lucid dreaming innocence it's rather nice. I love being so close to him that I can feel his breath on my cheek. It's very intimate and sweet. I miss liking anyone that much IRL.

----------


## nina

My subconscious is a funny thing. It's like every few weeks it picks a new, entirely random, actor as my male costar in my dreams. These are usually men that I respect as actors...not the sort that I day dream about in my waking states. So it's always interesting to find out who will be cast next. 

For a few weeks it had been Christian Bale. 

Apparently now it's someone new. 

Last night my entire extended family was celebrating Christmas, I think, at Aaron Eckhart's mansion. I'm not sure where it was located, but I don't feel like we were in hollywood or somewhere like that. If anything, it felt like we were in a movie. But the movie was real. Hard to explain. Anyways. Bad things started happening and people were gunned down. There were a lot of people at this party...and I just kept hoping that no one I knew was being murdered. I found Aaron and he showed me and my family where there was a secret tunnel that went under his mansion all the way out to the road side which was like a half a mile away. There we could flag down help or just run for our lives or whatever. Aaron wanted to go back upstairs and try to help the people, and I didn't want to let him go alone.

So we stuck back into the mansion through the hidden trap door in the pantry, which is where everyone escaped through. We were sort of crawling around the kitchen floor because bullets were still flying. I think that he had security at the party, and it was the security guards that were still there fighting the gun men. I'm not sure what the gun men wanted...it seemed like they just wanted to kill everyone, or perhaps kidnap Aaron and hold him for ransom or something, but it seemed more realistic that they wanted to kill him. As we were crawling around his huge ass mansion we found some people's children who were huddled in corners and hiding and they had little babies that were crying. I led them back to the kitchen and through the pantry door and got them out safely. 

I was really worried about Aaron though, so I went back out to check and see if he was ok. I rounded a corner and suddenly felt a sharp pain as a big man had just grabbed hold of the hair on the top of my head and yanked it backwards so I was looking up at him. He said something in another language that I didn't understand, and then laughed to some of the other guys he was with...who all laughed in turn. He lifted me to my feet and threw me aside to his friends and said, "hostage!" in a thick accent. All I could think about was trying to escape. 

At that point I saw Aaron peak his head around the corner and he saw that they had captured me. They took me upstairs and Aaron followed. Then I was thrown down on the bed face first, head two gun shots...turned around and saw the two gun men slowly fall to the ground and Aaron was standing in front of me holding a gun. I just looked at him, shocked. He put the gun away, grabbed me, and we fled downstairs. It was all very movie-like lol.

We made it back through the secret passageway and caught up with the rest of the survivors, my family, etc. On the road a mile down, we got a truck to stop and let us all inside the back, and he was going to take us all to the hospital. When we stopped the truck the driver goes, "Hey, I know you! You're that actor! I really like your movies! Sure get in the back I'll get you to a hospital." So we're all dirty and bloody, in our dresses and party clothes. Sitting in the back of this truck. I remember feeling like we were a truck full of refugees. I even looked toward the back of the truck and saw some little mexican people wrapped up in blankets and thought, wow we really ARE refugees now lol. 

I was sitting next to Aaron and he caught my eye and gave me this sexy kind of half grin. I blushed. I mean...here's this famous movie star...what would he want with me? Then he gently takes my hand and pulls me closer. It was very comforting. We looked into each others eyes very closely and meaningfully for a few moments...and then I realized that my family was in the truck, and it would be really weird and probably inappropriate to start making out with this guy in front of them so we just sat there and eventually the dream faded. 

Why Aaron Eckhart? I have no idea. But it was a nice dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

wow nice Recall nina  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Steel

You have such sexy dreams, Nina. I admit I just skimmed, since I'm really sleepy, but I promise to come back and, you know, really read them tomorrow.  :tongue2:

----------


## nina

> You have such sexy dreams, Nina. I admit I just skimmed, since I'm really sleepy, but I promise to come back and, you know, really read them tomorrow.



lol

...Anyways last night it was someone even more random.

Billy Crudup..."Russell" from Almost Famous. I have no idea where this one came from...dreams are strange.

There's a whole lot that I forget...but just from the part that I remember...I arrived at home (which wasn't really my home but some older looking house) and I go down to the basement almost like that 70s Show style and I run into Russell. He's really agitated about something and asks if he can borrow my car because he really needs to get away. I was under the impression he thought the cops were after him or something but I could tell he was a bit messed up and being paranoid. I also knew that if I let him borrow my car I'd never see it again. 

So I'm trying to talk him out of leaving and trying to stand between him and my purse because I was worried he might grab my purse and just take off. I'm not exactly sure at what point I became lucid or how, it was a little blurry, but some of this was lucid and some wasn't. So then I said, come on let's just hang out, I've got some really amazing H and daddy won't be home for 2 days. After I say that he kinda stops what he's doing and gives me this really hopeful look, and then smiles and laughs and is like, ahh alright, let's party. So we go over and sit down on the couch and I'm thinking to myself, I don't have any heroin how the hell am I going to fake like I do? And I've never done or even seen heroin before, he's going to know I'm full of shit. 

At that point apparently Russell forgot what I said cause he whips out his own drugs and starts shooting up...I was like, oh, cool. At that point we were about to start making out, but for some reason I was feeling a bit shy. I actually became more lucid at that point and remember thinking, make a move! ...but I was having trouble deciding if it was actually a dream or not and didn't want to embarrass myself. Sooo then I woke up. Disappointing.  :Sad:  I wanted to make out with Russell. 

I really need to work on my reality checks. I've been getting lucid in about 80% of my dreams lately, but it's never clear lucidity, and it's difficult to maintain. I'm assuming it has to do with other things, medication, diet, too much/little sleep, drugs, etc. but maybe doing reality checks (something I never do) might help.

----------


## nina

My little dog...my little ghost of christmas past...keeps haunting my dreams every night. And though it breaks my heart to dream about him, I don't have the heart to make it stop either. Because he might be visiting me intentionally...because he knows I am very sad and miss him very much. I need to try to have another talk with him. 

I didn't record this dream but it happened a few weeks ago. Chin (my doggie) was laying in mom's bed, looking old and just as he did before we had him put down.  :Sad:  Then my parents were talking about getting him fixed, and that he was going to be taken to be fixed tomorrow. I assume this is because we have a stray cat now that we are thinking about taking to have her fixed. Anyways...so he left for the day and when he came back......oh my god......  ...I might start crying...but it was Chin! It was my baby! We was fixed! It worked!! I couldn't believe it. He was running around following my mom everywhere just like he always used to do. And then he barked! Oh...my...god!! It broke my heart! (and made me lucid) I had forgotten what his little bark sounded like...because for the last maybe 2 or 3 years we had him he never barked. Well only one bark if he was stuck someone. But I had forgotten what his precious little bark sounded like, and in the dream I just wanted to melt and fall to the ground and hold him and cry, but I didn't want to scare him...so instead I decided to try to have a conversation with him. I laid down on the bed next to him and looked at him. 

"Is it really you? You are Chin?"

He came closer to where I was on the bed and smiled at me and said "yes!" in a very happy frisky way. 

By this point I was starting to wonder if this really was my dog's spirit come to visit me in a dream. (I have been studying animal communication and have been visited my animals in dreams before) So I wanted to ask him a few questions. 

"Do you miss us? Who do you miss most?"

"Daddy!"

That was a surprise, as he always loved mom best. But then when I thought about it more, it made sense. The last year of his life he spent sleeping with Dad instead of Mom (mom and dad have sep bedrooms b/c dad snores lol), and dad had been spending every minute with him, would take care of him, take him out, wash him, everything...and Chin also knew that Dad was having a really hard time letting him go. My dad took his death the worst out of anyone in the family. So it does make sense for him to say Daddy first. 

"And then who?"

"Mommy." And he got so sad when he said mommy it nearly broke my heart.

"Does it make you sad to think about Mommy?" I asked.

"Yes," he said...but still in that cheery sweet little voice, "because I didn't see her much anymore. I didn't see her much for awhile." And then he became sad again.

I said, "Well baby she was always there, we were all always there with you...but you could not see use because your eyes stopped working after all those years. And we all miss you so much and love you so much." 

And then he came up and nuzzled my face, and I held him, and I tried not to cry, but it was so hard. I asked him if he was happy where he was now. He assured me that he was happy. He told me that he can not go straight to castle yet, but that he has to spend some time somewhere else first, but then he'll get to go. I didn't understand what he meant but from how he said "Castle" it sounded like his final destination. Whatever that means. But he seemed to be looking forward to getting to go there. I think he said he needed to help a few more people first before he could go. 

Anyways. Like I said...these dreams break my heart...but I love getting to spend time with my baby...it's just so hard to wake up and he's not there with me when I'm awake. 

I really don't know how to handle this. It's kind of tearing me apart inside. 

Here's my little angel...about 15 yrs old in this pic (already mostly blind & deaf)

----------


## nina

Another random male costar last night.



Patrick Dempsey.

I didn't even know I found him attractive. Honestly I didn't even know what his name was, I only now just looked it up. 

Why do I keep dreaming about these men that I do not feel particularly attracted towards while awake? In the dreams I am very attracted to them. After I wake up, I continue to be attracted. It's strange. 

Ok...wait...

I might have just figured it out. I think my subconscious is trying to give me dating advice. Recently I haven't been dating anyone...there's just no one I'm interested in or attracted to. (<--lol @ denial...Ok...so it's been longer than just "recently" and it's a lot more complicated than that, but we'll keep things simple for now...this is just a DJ after all) 

It's as if my subconscious is saying..."hey...give _this_ guy a chance...you might find you like him!" ..."Here look...see? You didn't even _know_ you thought he was attractive, and now you do." ..."Look at all these different types of men you could really be interested in...if you only gave them a chance!"

LOL. Oh dear. I love my mind. Really I do. My subconscious and I have an amicable relationship for the most part. Apparently my subconscious is tried of being single and lonely. Which makes sense. On the surface I say that I'm single because I want to be. But really...reeeally...I guess I don't want to be.  :Sad:  

*sigh*

----------


## Man of Steel

Okay, I actually read them. 

The shared dreaming dream was pretty awesome. The way you flew and drew a portal, then appeared in a bed . . . almost like the bed was a sort of mutual meeting place in Dreamland, or a sort of universal allegory for the border of dreams, maybe? And the way you seemed to be seeing different environments from those that "pj" and "Moonbeam" saw was interesting.

Tim Burton FTW!

Your dream about Chin is just about heartbreaking, Nina. My sister had a dog named Mopsy, a mixed-breed who looked just like her name makes you think she would, about twelve pounds. She was just about the best dog I've ever known. She had heart problems and gingivitis toward the end, and the vets said she wouldn't make it to ten . . . she was hit by a car at 14, because she couldn't see well enough or move fast enough to get out of the way. 

That dog used to eat ice cream every time my sister did. Her and my cat spent a lot of time together, to the point that Mopsy thought she was a cat, and licked herself clean, while Sadie (my cat) thought she was a dog and turned in place three time before laying down.

I think the important thing is to remember the good times with fondness, and understand that Chin loved you, and knew you loved him, and wouldn't want you to miss him to the point of it upsetting your life.

Good luck with finding a decent man, Nina. Seems there are few enough around these days.

----------


## nina

Awh thanks for reading.  :smiley:  Makes me feel so special  ::D: 

That story about Mopsy definitely just brought a tear to my eye...animals are SO special. I feel so privileged to be able to have these precious angels in our lives for even just a few years, let alone 14 or more. Thanks for your kind words. And thanks for wishing me luck with the men...it seems I need it. Heh.

----------


## Xox

Eh, I can definitely relate to those dreams about Chin. My rabbit, Zooni, passed away earlier this year. It's all about turning everything into a positive experience. When you have had the precious opportunity of meeting a beautiful soul that came very close to your heart, always look back to it with fondness. And then you feel this glow inside of you. Sometimes you feel this emptiness, but other times it's that glow. That feeling of the footprint someone leaves on your heart. 

Dreaming about Zooni has helped me, ultimately. It's depressing and I do have some recurring dreams constantly, but it's still great to be able to visit her in dreams. Or relive memories. And don't, don't think about the end. My rabbit had cancer and bleed profusely during her last days. Those memories are to be left behind. Don't let the negative taint all the positive.  ::hug::

----------


## nina

> Eh, I can definitely relate to those dreams about Chin. My rabbit, Zooni, passed away earlier this year. It's all about turning everything into a positive experience. When you have had the precious opportunity of meeting a beautiful soul that came very close to your heart, always look back to it with fondness. And then you feel this glow inside of you. Sometimes you feel this emptiness, but other times it's that glow. That feeling of the footprint someone leaves on your heart. 
> 
> Dreaming about Zooni has helped me, ultimately. It's depressing and I do have some recurring dreams constantly, but it's still great to be able to visit her in dreams. Or relive memories. And don't, don't think about the end. My rabbit had cancer and bleed profusely during her last days. Those memories are to be left behind. Don't let the negative taint all the positive.



Awh Xox...that was so beautiful. Thank you very much, that definitely touched my heart. I love bunnies so much too. Animals are just pure love.

----------


## nina

I was with a guy friend who I knew well in the dream, but when I think about it now I'm not sure who it was or if it was someone I actually knew in real life. We were homeless and were somewhere down south, somewhere hot and tropical though it also seemed like it was still in the US so maybe in the Keys on one of those islands. We were living quite happily and would go from home to home, they were all vacation houses and most were empty, so we would live in them. There was one house in particular that was extremely nice. It wasn't an enormous house or anything, because the land was so expensive, but it was a super nice gated community and I had a feeling that we were pushing our luck.

A neighbor was out in the yard watering her flowers, a stern looking woman maybe in her 50s. She spotted the guy I was with, as he was outside in the yard, and immediately she was suspicious and asked him what he was doing there and started threatening to call the cops. I walked up to them casually and said something along the lines of, "honey, I didn't get you in trouble, did I? I'm so sorry..." and then I turned to the woman and said, "my fiance was supposed to be tending their flowers but he had to pick me up from the hospital and bring me here. I called Linda to let her know that I would be here for a few hours, and she said it was no problem. She's such a wonderful woman, isn't she?" (I had found the name of the people's house it was on the fridge or something and just happened to remember it.) After that the neighbor lady was really nice and we started to walk away. But for some reason, we were really nervous and couldn't help running. The woman noticed us running away and started yelling and then went in to call the cops but by then we were gone. 

Then the dream changed and I was in the middle of some great battle. It was modern day and I was in a large city, in a park with lots of touristy things. There were these really neat looking flying saucer type things flying around and everyone was screaming. But for some reason I associated them with angels and was naming them as they flew by. I then decided that I wanted to fly as well (can't believe I didn't become lucid) and as I passed the flying saucers I noticed they were fighting something, though I couldn't see what they were fighting. But when I got close to one, it turned into an angel and I remember that I recognized a few of them and named them Gabriel, Michael...and then I wanted to see Metatron. (lol totally blame 1111 thread for this)

So I yelled out, Metatron! And the biggest UFO came floating above me, and flew down to where I was. Then...it transformed. Just like a transformer. It transformed into a huge robot and spoke like a transformer and said something along the lines of, "resistance is futile" ...I remember thinking how absurd it was that Metatron was a transformer, or an autobot or decepticon or whatever, I dunno I never was into transformers lol. But I assume that it has to do with his name, Metatron just sounds like a robot to me. 

One of the angels looked like that crazy monk from The DaVinci Code played by that actor...oh, what's his name...Paul Betttany, the guy who plays Chaucer in a Knight's Tale. I can't remember what the other ones looked like.

Then there was this girl who decided that amid the chaos she was determined to go down on me and get me off, which got a little annoying after awhile because she wasn't very good, and I was worried we might get hit with a laser from one of the flying saucers.  ::?:  There was some other weird stuff but that's really all I can remember for now.

----------


## nina

*disgruntled*

No dreams to report, only hallucinations.

Sleep deprivation...ftl....

----------


## Man of Steel

That . . . was an awesome dream.

Now go to sleep, Nina!

----------


## nina

I have a lot of recall from last night...though some of the dreams went on so very long that I eventually forgot about them or most of the details before even waking up.

I had a particularly frustrating dream due to the fact that in the dream I thought I knew it was a dream and even attempted to explain this to other DCs but they disagreed with me and I was unable to become lucid. I was at my ex-bfs fraternity house and we were sitting in the large TV room. He was telling me that he wanted to get back together with me and all this stuff and I remember asking him what happened with his current girlfriend. He told me they had broken up. I found that too hard to believe, and told him that this could not possibly be happening, it was just to absurd. I explained to him that this was a dream. He told me that it was not a dream, and that it was real. I paused and remember looking around the tv room. I actually remember looking for anything out of place, anything that would indicate this was a dream. I even remember trying to "become lucid" or wake myself up in a way. 

There were a few other people in the tv room, and I told them this was a dream. They told me it was not. I remember feeling confused. (Damnit why didn't I do a reality check? Why? I just didn't think to try!) Anyways...I remember getting slightly frustrated because I thought it must be a dream, but I could not become lucid. Eventually I asked my ex again what happened with his current gf. He told me that they broke up, then he starts yelling her name in a joking way as if to say, see, she is not here. The girls on the couch were like, why are you calling her name? She's not here. I got the impression they were friends of hers. He's like, exactly! So I remember giving him a weird look, and went along with the rest of the dream. When I woke up I just thought, damnit, I knew it. Why didn't I believe myself and become lucid in the dream.  :Sad:  That was a little disappointing. 

I had a realllly long epic dream involving King Kong...the same one in Peter Jackson's remake. I saw 2 minutes of the movie on TV the other day which I'm sure is why I dreamed about it. I was actually a little kid for most of the dream, and KK was like my special friend. He lived in an enormous forrest in my backyard and would protect me from anything bad, all I had to do was call out his name. But the government found out that he existed and tried everything in their power to try and capture him. 

I remember being in my gradeschool gymnasium or some ballroom looking large room with wooden floors and bars on the windows. I was waiting in there with my parents and sister for some reason. Then my mom said she smelled gas. Slowly the rest of us began to notice the gas smell as well. And that's when we realized that there was a hose in the window and we were being gassed. I ran over across the room and tried to open the door, but it was locked. We were trapped. We tried to break the door down. I remember thinking that all I had to do was yell for King Kong, and he would hear my voice and come rescue me, but I also knew that it was a trap and the government had set us up exactly for that reason so they could catch him. So I was reluctant to call out for him.

I remember thinking in my mind what it would be like to die from being gassed like this, and I realized that I could not let my family die because of my large exotic pet ape...we were all becoming very drowsy and things began to fade out. So I called out for King Kong. I wasn't expecting such an explosion, apparently he could tell we were in danger and was furious that we were going to be murdered. He burst through a really thick brick wall in the room we were in, grabbed me and was howling as he swung back out and onto the outside of the school building. As soon as we were outside I noticed helicopters flying around outside and swat team looking guys running everywhere. They were hitting him with tranquilizer darts but not having much effect.

There was another explosion and the gas caught fire and suddenly the whole school building, which was a lot larger than normal, was burning. KK was grabbing helicopters out of the air and brushing soldiers aside as he swung out of there. We were able to escape under cover of smoke and fire. In the dream I thought it was safe to assume my family had gotten to safety, although when I think about it know, I don't see how they could have. But they came back in the dream later on so I guess they escaped somehow.

KK took me back to my home...which was on this farm bordering a large forrest with mountains where he lived. When we got home there were government agents waiting around and they questioned me and my family. We just kept denying KK's existence though it was obvious we were lying. My dad in the dream was some sort of weather/geo specialist...like the guy from one of those end of the world type movies who is the only one to survive because he has some bit of information the rest don't and no one will believe him. Anyways...the dream changed a bit...

For some reason there was a flood. We knew water levels were rising, but didn't know how bad it was. We were in a friend's apartment building in New York City and they lived in the second story. Suddenly we noticed water on the floor. My dad called the government agent who was in charge of hunting KK and told him something like, "Lou I don't know what is going on back home, but I'm in New York City right now and a friends apartment just got flooded. They live on the second floor!" Lou wouldn't listen though. I was under the impression that they had disturbed some sort of thing on earth to cause this flooding while looking for KK. They had been dropping bombs on the mountains and forrest where he was supposed to live. When we got home, everything was burning. I assumed that the fire was causing an underground glacier to melt and cause this flooding. 

We were driving down a country road going toward the source of the flooding to try and see what was going on. I remember my dad was on the phone/radio with Lou, and we has warning him about the flooding. Eventually they realized something was going on, but by then it was too late. The glacier was going to melt and everything in the north east of the US was going to be under water. The last thing I remember was standing in a field...but the grass was barely visible as everything was under water. I called out for King King and he came to me, looking very sad. I knew I had to let him go and find another place to live, somewhere safer. So I said goodbye and was crying and then woke up.

----------


## nina

The dream begins after my mom speaks on the phone with my Uncle Tom. He is a very intelligent man, has a PhD, and my mom often calls him for advice about various things. Apparently my Uncle Tom was under the impression that either, the northeastern United States was going to be attacked and wiped out, or some other natural occurrence would cause this to happen. I think at one point I picked up the receiver to listen in on what he was saying. What I caught was him saying, "it's been 20 years, consider it a service year. All our souls are reclaimed. It will hit you guys first...and then us." They live a few hours away from us, a few hours northwest. Also I was unsure what he meant by 20 years, and thought maybe he meant 2000. But I was very clear on what he meant about our souls are reclaimed. Then I said into the receiver, "maybe god will negotiate a new deal for our souls?" I remember being sad that we were going to die, and thought it was strange because it was only the year 2010, and I knew there were things about 2012 but I thought I would have at least 2 more years. I had a short conversation with my mom about maybe leaving where we live and going to South Carolina. For some reason SC would not get hit, it was far enough south. Then I asked my mom how long we would be gone for, she said, maybe 7 days. I told her I start class on Jan 4, on Monday. Apparently it was still a few days to New Years in the dream, although it is actually New Years Day in RL.

Suddenly I woke up inside a car. My mom was driving, and she was driving very fast and was just frantic. I looked out the car window and the wind was whipping the trees by the road side, it looked very strong and intense. I was so surprised to suddenly find myself in the back seat of a car, with my mom so erratic. 

I said to her, "Mom, is this a dream?"

She sort of threw her arms up in exasperation and said, "I don't know!" and then she said, "Yes."

I was actually surprised to get a real answer, and then knew it was a dream. This calmed me down in the dream, since it was a little frightening. Everything felt as though there was an underlying panic, like we were trying to outrun something. However I went along with the dream...I felt some important in understanding, but I did not become lucid.

She drove out into nature and she pulled up near the side of a pretty lake. There were picnic tables around. Frantically, my mom gets out of the car and walks down to the lakefront. I just followed her. When we got to the edge of the water, we both saw a bright Blue Bird laying just under the surface of the water. It was either a dead bird, or it was stuffed, I couldn't really tell which. Upon seeing the dead bird, my mom became more bothered, because it was like we both knew it was a sign for us. It was why we had come. 

So I calmed her down and took the bird from her hands. I said to her, "It's ok mom, let's see if we can bring the bird back to life, let's make it fly."

Then we both concentrated on the bird, and I felt it come alive in my hands. I threw it up into the air and it immediately flew across the lake and was hovering over the water for awhile. I said to my mom, "See? It's ok. It's flying!" My mom watched it for awhile, I remember being nervous that it would die again and fall back into the water. I wanted her to look away just in case it did, as I did not want either of us to see. But I don't think it died. Soon after that I woke up. The dream had a very deep impact on me.

----------


## nina

I had a really fun lucid dream this morning. I think it was the only cartoon/disney style lucid dream I've possibly ever had? At least the only one that I can recall at the moment.

So everything was a cartoon. It was very vivid and beautifully illustrated though, very much like Beauty & the Beast or any of the other Disney movies. And in fact, sometimes bits of realism were overlaid over the cartoon style. I think I had been having cartoon HI, and it continued over to the lucid dream in that style which is how it happened.

I was in a beautiful castle, everything was really elaborate and decorated in Gothic/Baroque/Rococo style, I was wearing a beautiful big fluffy dress. I loved being that skinny too lol. I was climbing an enormous staircase, just exploring the castle...when suddenly this guy passes me, running up the same staircase. It was as though he didn't even notice I was there. He was extremely handsome, young with straight golden blonde hair, and dressed like a Prince. I was under the impression that he was probably the Prince of the Castle.

I called out to him...I can't remember the exact dialogue, but I had a Disney Princess style voice, and the dialogue was lyrical. I said, hey wait! Where are you going? But he just ran past me and disappeared through a door at the top of the staircase. We were very high up at this point, and I followed him through the doors and saw a beautiful balcony overlooking an enormous ballroom that was very very far below. 

He climbed over the railing, and perched at the top for just a moment. I was still calling out to him. Telling him to stop, telling him to wait. But he seemed very upset and was ignoring me. Then...he jumped! I didn't have to think twice. I ran out onto the balcony and dove off after him. 

We were free falling toward the ground below, which was very far down. I immediately found him in my eyesight and willed that he not hit the ground. It was as if we were in a constant free fall, like we were flying, except not, because we were falling. But the ground never came any closer. So the entire next few minutes of the dream takes place with us free falling between the balcony and the ground. Although it was only a few hundred feet. 

I put my arms back and slingshot towards where he was falling, like you see a skydiver do when they want to change their position. He was very upset and having regrets about attempting to commit suicide. I called out to him. His eyes were closed and he was mumbling a prayer under his lips. He slowly opened his eyes and saw me and looked very confused. Then he looked down at the ground below and looked very scared. I don't want to die! He yelled. I moved closer to him and grabbed him around the waist. It's ok! I said. Look we're flying! (again the dialogue was like singing and don't remember the lyrics) 

It took him a minute to understand but I was finally able to convince him that he was not going to die. At that point, I decided to stop the fall, and pulled him towards me...and we starting flying/floating around the hall. I was asking him questions about why he jumped off the balcony. I think he said something along the lines of a girl breaking his heart. We talked for awhile, just floating around in that ballroom, almost like dancing. I think I lost lucidity at some point and don't remember how the dream ended.  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Nice to see you journalling again Nina  ::content::

----------


## nina

Thanks ninja.  :smiley: 

I'm actually doing a bit of an experiment. I had been taking melatonin/B6 every night for awhile there and had been enjoying very good recall. However I haven't taken either for almost two weeks and my recall has been...nill. I know I've had some really interesting dreams, but I can only remember tiny snipits which aren't even worth writing down.

Will start taking Melatonin/B6 again tonight, hopefully my DJ will get more activity.

----------


## nina

I applied for a design job at this creative company...I'm not sure how many positions they had open, but it was very competitive. I went through this short sort of program, learning about the company, and then the lady in charge...cannot remember her name, but she had blonde hair and a short hair cut, maybe in her early 50s...gave me a desk to sit at and a project to do. Then I realized that there were several other people there as well who were applying for the same job. Most of these were people in my current chemistry class, and now that I think about it, the lady in charge actually resembled my chemistry professor. So each person was given a project, and it was due the next day. I remember thinking how utterly ridiculous this was, to create some really amazing and elaborate flash animated website in just a few hours. 

Some people were given a bit more direction than others, and I remember looking around at the other people working...making sketches and storyboards and such...and I was just staring at the piece of paper I received, because it only had three sentences on it and none of it made any sense. I had to keep going up to the lady and asking her for clarification. My project had something to do with ocean and wavelengths. I kept asking her, what is the point of the site? She couldn't explain it to me well at all. She said something like, you know how you go to the ocean, and the horizon line is changing due to the different wavelengths because the earth is blah blah blah...I just looked at her like, this bitch has no idea what she is talking about. And in fact, she didn't even use the word wavelength, she called it something else...like stavelength...and I remember thinking that if she wanted me to animate ocean waves it has nothing to do with wavelength anyway.

My project was actually a car commercial, and I remember asking her what the hell a car had to do with wave. Anyways I got so frustrated that I said, fuck it, I don't want the job. I walked around and observed what everyone else was doing. Some people had really cool projects and I remember thinking to myself, why didn't I get that project? I could do that, it's easy. Then I realized that all these people applying for jobs were actually doing this company's work for them, and it was all a farce...the job thing.

Also, it was snowing. Hard. And none of these people were going to go home. That's how badly they wanted the job. They were going to stay there overnight and work on the project until the next day. I remember thinking they were all idiots. So I sat at the computer and typed up this note...it said something along the lines of...stop being used, and was directed at everyone applying for the job. The letter advised people that the job was a scam, and that the company was using it as an excuse to have all these people do their work for them. It was a really well written letter, and I printed out a bunch of copies and left one on everyone's desk...then I went home. 

For some reason I came back the next day, but I was incognito because obviously I didn't want to be recognized. I was wearing some silly disguise, like a wig and a hat lol. I came back because I wanted to see everyone's projects and hear what the lady had to say about them, and to see if anyone actually got hired (though I knew they wouldn't be). So the lady went through and analyzed everyone's projects. I remember seeing this one girl's and it was freaking amazing. She actually had a similar project to mine and did this whole elaborate flash animation of a car driving on a highway next to the ocean and like every single wave was animated. I remember thinking that must have taken forever and being in disbelief that she finished it in one night. Another person had a whole animated scene with this guy walking through the mountains. I remember thinking that I was glad I didn't waste my time working on my project and that I gave it up because it never would have been as good as some of them.

Then she got to my project and she said something like, she was disappointed that she didn't have anything to show for it because I had given up and walked out on it...but that she just HAD to read out loud what I had written up for the project because it was so beautiful. Then she went on to read my NOTES about the project. When I had been taking notes it was just disjointed thinking and brainstorming. But when she read it aloud it was this beautiful and really meaningful and intricate poem. She was soo moved by it that she was like, getting teary eyed as she read it. I remember sitting there in my chair thinking, wtf...I don't remember writing any of that. It went on about how the crests of the waves melted beneath my feet and like everything had double and triple meanings...it was funny, and I actually remember trying to remember what she was saying because it really did sound pretty cool, but now I can't remember any of it. Sooo she comes to the end and basically says that it was the best project, just because the writing was so beautifully done and it was creative in a way that she hadn't seen before. But then she also said that no one's project had "won" and that she wanted everyone to do another project. I remember thinking, see it's just a scam...and then I walked out. 

Somehow I was back doing another project, but this next one was directing a Beyonce video. I had some really crazy ideas, but it was all about dancing and having the girls in the video do these crazy ass gymnastics. It was a bad ass video, all like silhouette animations...and then I woke up.

----------


## nina

I had a nice lucid dream last night...if only I could remember it.  ::?:  For some reason I can only remember staring at my hands several times throughout the LD in order to extend it, so I know I could remember the actual dream if I think about it for a bit. But my mind seems to have developed some sort of block. It happened pretty early into the night which is why it was forgotten, I went on to have several vivid non LDs afterwards, but I really just want to remember that LD.

----------


## nina

Recall from last night is pretty insane. My surefire way to have tons of recall and end a dry spell? Get lots of sleep. I've been going to bed earlier and earlier and taking Melatonin/B6 before bed. Last night I went to sleep at like 10pm, woke up at 7:30, so that's like 9.5 hours of sleep and I remember dreams from every hour of the night. 

I was in my old house and people were dying of this disease, like a flesh eating virus, they would become like zombies but they weren't actually walking around after they were dead. My mom caught the disease. There were maggots falling off her, constantly. Everywhere she went there would be a trail of maggots, and I thought that if the maggots got on me I would catch the disease too. It got really bad to the point where there were maggots all over her, and the rest of the family wouldn't even go near her and sort of gave her up for dead. I assumed that she would die. We had been trying to find ways to cure her but couldn't come up with anything. Then my cousin suggested that I take some earrings that I have with gemstones in them and bury them outside in the ground in a square and do some spell. I did this and it worked...all the maggots fell off mom and she was fine. I remember feeling guilty that I wouldn't let her near me when she was sick and assumed that she was going to die. 

I think this next dream somehow carried over from the last one, as the maggots probably have to do with my old bunny Madison. In this dream I had somehow forgotten or abandoned my bunny in an old house, or I moved out of somewhere and left him behind. My sister asked me where Maddy was and I remember being horrified and I went to find him and he was dead. I was so incredibly upset and just crying and crying. I took his little body and put him in the sink and washed him. I rolled him up in some toilet paper, and since he was wet it stuck to his fur and he looked like a little mummy. I just remember bawling like a baby and telling him that I was so sorry that I abandoned him and let him die. I just cradled him in my arms for awhile, dripping wet, and cried. Towards the end of the dream I thought I saw his nose twitch and his face looked like he was smiling.

There was a long period of extremely vivid and beautiful hypnagogic imagery. I was flying over this prairie and was focusing on the trees as I flew by...they were so beautiful and detailed and all different colors. I knew that if I focused on the imagery and tried to pull myself through at the right time I would end up in a lucid dream. Eventually houses started to appear and I was flying past all these really old but really big and interesting houses. They were all decorated for Halloween and had jack-o-lanterns in the windows and lights on the outside. I was examining the houses, just drinking in the details, almost like they were doll houses that had their facades removed and you could see into all the rooms.

There were lots of transitional stages throughout the night, I won't bother recording all of the ones I remember. 

The first real lucid I had involved being on a boat with my friend in the caribbean. Once I finally came out of HI and was able to fully move around and such I flung myself off the boat and into the crystal clear blue water. I could breathe underwater and realized that I was wearing scuba gear, but made it disappear and decided that I could breathe underwater without any help. For some reason there were other people under the water, and I thought it felt crowded. I flew up out of the water and joined my friend in the boat. Lucidity sort of came and went for awhile and things get fuzzy.

Eventually I found myself back in a nonlucid dream, was at some hotel on the streets of Barcelona with my sister. I don't really remember much about what we were doing, probably getting dressed to go out. There is a recurring theme about body image in my dreams, and usually I am skinnier and in better shape, or upset because I am not.

I remember a dream snippit where I was laying in my mom's bed trying to have a lucid dream.  ::?:  Anyways, there was a question posed, and it was, if you shine a light right at the eyes can you still enter a lucid dream. Weird question, but I decided to try it. So I pointed a flashlight at my eyes and tried to WILD. I figured out that there is a point when you enter SP that the little lights on the back of your eyelids go out, and you become more internalized. Rather, your consciousness moves backward into your mind, and your eyes completely shut down so all you see is black. So no matter how much light is shining on your eyelids or into your face, you will always fade to blackness before experiencing HI or any dreams. 

I had another dream snippit early this morning that I was writing all the dreams I remembered down in my dream journal. Then I realized that I was asleep and hadn't actually written anything down and became annoyed. And as of about a half hour ago there were several more dreams I remembered from the night that I will probably remember (or not) later today and might add to the journal at some point.

----------


## nina

*Spoiler* for _The Key_: 



April 20th 2008

I was in Italy, vacationing with my family and some of my extended family...aunts/uncles/cousins. At one point I remember being on a train, more like a tram or subway actually as it was underground and I was with my mom. Instead of asking for tickets, they took our picture and gave it to us on a little card and told us to keep it, because that was our ticket to get off the train. 

Next I remember walking the streets of Italy with my family, just looking around, taking in the sights and smells, thinking to myself that I should move here and wondering what the hell I'm doing living where I am. We walked for awhile, and then went back to our hotel. Our hotel room was all white for some reason, and my sister and I were putting on our bathing suits to go swimming at the hotel pool. She was in the bathroom doing her hair, as I had already done mine, and I was getting dressed. My little cousin walked in, well he's not so little anymore, but he used to be little to me. Anyways, he sat down and we were talking a bit. I only had my bikini bottoms on but my hair was covering my breasts, and I was searching through my suitcase to find my bikini top but it was difficult, and eventually two different bikini tops came out. I remember thinking how strange that was. And I picked the one that I liked the shape of better and put it on. Then I realized that I was dreaming.

*Of course that initial rush of wonderful feeling came over me, and then I flew out of the hotel window and landed on the street below. I sort of fell a bit when I reached the ground, and I remember a warm hand grabbed my arm and helping me to me feet. It was an Italian man and he was...I don't want to say gorgeous...he was perfect. Everything that I'd want my ideal man to look like. And I just stared at him, because I found it so odd that he helped me up. Usually when I'm lucid my DCs are extremely passive.

He looked at me and smiled and said, "It's you...you're the one." 
I was very confused and at the same time, trying really hard not to take control of the dream because I wanted to know where this was going.
"I'm the one?" I asked him.
"Yes, yes" he said in his adorable Italian accent, "you told me to meet you here, remember?"

I thought for a moment. 
"No," I said, "You weren't supposed to meet me here. It was in the woods. In the snow. Where I'll be walking alone just before dusk. That's where you were supposed to meet me."

He seemed very saddened by this at first and frowned, and I was sad too...wondering if I was taking myself too literally, and perhaps he really did find me. But the frown left his face and he smiled and said, "You have a key. A key for me."

I was a little disturbed that he knew all this information, and that he was so actively pursuing the situation. Yet I was very intrigued as well. But I just remember looking into his eyes and thinking, "it's not you...you're not the one." And I became really sad. I walked away from him, up the street, with my hand over my heart where the key dangled from my necklace.

He stood there in the middle of the street, amongst all those people and shouted back to me, "But you have a key for me! I found you here! Aren't you going to give me the key!?"

I kept walking away so he couldn't see the tears streaming down my cheeks. I decided I didn't want to hurt anymore, and I wasn't going to give him my key...because he didn't meet me where he was supposed to. And then I thought how stupid I was being, because the snowy woods was just a metaphor. And yet, I wasn't ready to give up hope yet. And as I walked away, crying...the dream faded...and I allowed myself to wake up.*

----------


## nina

*Spoiler* for _Long Galantamind Lucid_: 



*I went to bed around 11 or so, got up at 3am and took my GalantaMind. The effects were almost immediate. I laid back down to go to sleep and within 15 minutes or so I found myself drifting off, yet with a familiar heaviness associated with SP and I knew that LDs were coming. I didn't try to WILD, but I just remember waiting through the HI, waiting until I could become lucid and take control, and suddenly it happened.

The lucids that came were not typical, in that, they did not change or fade often or become blurry. I didn't need to use any techniques to keep them from fading, they were solid...and I was able to fully enjoy them without having to worry about them fading away.

The first one that I remember, I flew to an area where there were lots of big, old houses. I noticed alot of noise and music coming from one of them and realized there was a party going on, so I went in. The house was very old, and decorated like it belonged to an old lady with lots of nick-nacks and such. For once, I actually took a moment to examine what was on the shelves. I may have even opened a book and tried to read it, but I can't recall well. 

I really just wanted to talk to some of the DCs, because they all seemed really interesting. The first few, I went up to and asked them their names. They told me, and then walked away. I sat down on a chair next to this one girl. She had kinda short blonde hair. Her name was Amy, and she actually seemed interested in talking to me. I asked her what it was like, to be living in a dream all the time. I don't remember my exact words, I think I also asked her how she got there. And she told me, exactly like you did. I was really intrigued by this answer...did she mean that she was lucid dreaming as well? But for some strange reason, I also thought, and I don't know if she actually said this, or if I just interpreted this from something she did say...was that she spent too much time lucid dreaming, and got stuck where she was. Another interpretation I seemed to make, was that what I considered a "dream" was real to her, and how did I not know that what I considered real, wasn't just someone else's dream. We might have had that whole conversation. Or it may have taken place in my head....while I stared at her, as she nonchalantly smoked her cigarette, and bounced her crossed legs like she was bored. 

I looked up for a second, and when I looked back at her chair, she was gone. I wanted to find her. I had to ask her more questions, I wanted to find out what she meant, and I went from room to room looking for her...the rooms were full of people but no Amy to be found. It was like she just disappeared. This house had many many floors. At least 8 or something. I remembered I kept going up and down stairs and meeting more people. 

I entered this one room where there were four girls, all brunettes and all looked sort of alike. They were sitting on couches and talking, and I sat down and tried to talk to them. They seemed friendly enough. I tried asking a few questions, like...if any of them had any messages for me...what their names were, etc. But they weren't very responsive. Then I said loudly, making sure to get their attention, ok girls...listen up I've got a joke. And I said, "how do you catch a unique rabbit?" and they ALL sad at the same time, "u-neak up on it!" and then I was like, omg you all know that joke? That's awesome and we all laughed. 

Then I asked them where the boys were since this party seemed mostly full of girls, and Moonbeam was right GalantaMind does make you extremely horny (lmao)...and the girls told me that the guys were on the 5th floor. Sooo I found my way to the 5th floor, and there were a bunch of guys there. But I wanted to find this one guy...this guy who is like the hottest guy I've ever had a crush on, and I was totally in love with him for 4 years while I was in college (even though I had a bf the whole time, which is why I never really pursued anything with him even though he pursued me often). He is just such an adonis. Anyway! I found him. I'll call him Mark...because, well...what are the chances of him reading this. So yeah...I managed to find Mark and he looked really happy to see me. We sat down on this couch and started making out. Now this in and of itself is extremely strange. Because usually, when I'm lucid...I don't bother with making out or things like that and just jump straight to the main event, maybe because I'm afraid the lucid will fade during sex, as it sometimes does. But this dream felt so solid. I had sooo much fun making out with him, I can't remember the last time I enjoyed making out so much. His lips were so soft and he is an amazing kisser, exactly as I remember haha. I can't remember ever just making out like that with a DC...it was great. Then the clothes eventually came off and fun stuff happened. But I don't like writing about having lucid sex, I mean...there's not much to say, other than it was really hot...but I don't remember if I got off or not.

Anyways...things got a little blurry after that. I woke up a few times and moved my sleeping position, but each time I fell back asleep it was straight into another LD, which was awesome. I think I ended up at another house party, except this one was at a fraternity house, it was really dirty...and there were guys everywhere being rowdy and drunk...and I even walked in one room where two guys were screwing each other and a third guy was taking a crap in the bathroom...it was quite strange to say the least lmao. I quickly left that room, as I remember it smelled quite awful. I think I was actually hoping to find Mark again...at that point I couldn't get him off my mind, and I forgot about trying to talk to the DCs...and I completely forgot about trying to Dream Share, although last night would have been the perfect opportunity to try. Next time though, I promise I'll attempt to find my DSing target.

Now, what I need to work on is my recall. I know that I had at least one other big long lucid that I only remember tiny parts of and it's not worth recording, and I know I forgot pieces of the first one as well. But I didn't want to wake myself up to write everything down, for fear of not being able to become lucid again after falling asleep....but it seems that is not the case with the GM, so next time I might try to record the dreams as they occur.

Tis all for now. I'm happy as a clam....I spent at least 4 hours lucid last night. I wish I had more to report as far as recall goes. Yey for GM...and thanks to Moonbeam and 3&4 for recommending it...it really DOES work!!!*

----------


## Kraftwerk

> *Spoiler* for _Long Galantamind Lucid_: 
> 
> 
> 
> *I went to bed around 11 or so, got up at 3am and took my GalantaMind. The effects were almost immediate. I laid back down to go to sleep and within 15 minutes or so I found myself drifting off, yet with a familiar heaviness associated with SP and I knew that LDs were coming. I didn't try to WILD, but I just remember waiting through the HI, waiting until I could become lucid and take control, and suddenly it happened.
> 
> The lucids that came were not typical, in that, they did not change or fade often or become blurry. I didn't need to use any techniques to keep them from fading, they were solid...and I was able to fully enjoy them without having to worry about them fading away.
> 
> The first one that I remember, I flew to an area where there were lots of big, old houses. I noticed alot of noise and music coming from one of them and realized there was a party going on, so I went in. The house was very old, and decorated like it belonged to an old lady with lots of nick-nacks and such. For once, I actually took a moment to examine what was on the shelves. I may have even opened a book and tried to read it, but I can't recall well. 
> ...



Awesome dream! Whats this galanta mind stuff?

----------


## nina

*Spoiler* for _In Bed With a Snake - 6/10/08_: 



*disclaimer: proceed with caution if you have a fear of snakes

Last night, had some semi-disturbing dreams. Actually it was maybe one long dream that just changed so much at one point it felt like two dreams.

I was riding a bicycle on the sidewalk with some people, maybe friends, not sure who they were. We were going up hill, along side lots of traffic. For some reason there were a lot of motorcycles and even some go-karts on the road. This one guy on a motorcycle we watch as he goes speeding up the hill we're biking up and he's swerving through traffic and driving extremely dangerously. There was a go-kart nearly at the top of the hill and we watched as the guy on the motorcycle basically, ran him over flat. There was a huge collision, all we could see were bits of metal from the go-kart being crushed like a tin can, they went flying through the air and some landed all around us. The man in the go-karts helmut flew off and landed nearby. It was extremely horrifying to watch as they both went over the hill and out of our eyesight. But we all knew from what we had seen that the guy in the go-kart must have been a smear on the pavement the way he got run over. For some reason the motorcycle was like a super motorcycle and wasn't affected at all and didn't stop. The guy just drove off over the hill and into some subdivision. Everyone was screaming and we peddled our bikes over the hill, I tried not to look at the remains of the go-kart or what was left of the person inside it but curiosity got the best of me. However all I saw was smashed up metal parts and smoke. 

I followed the guy on the motorcycle, there were police cars buzzing around the neighborhood in the distance but I knew they weren't going to find him. I saw him pull his bike into a garage and close the garage door. I didn't want him to get away, but for some reason I decided to follow him inside the house. I remember seeing him inside the house, but I couldn't see his face as he was still wearing his helmut. Then I'm not sure how the dream changed, but suddenly I was with my family in that same house. Apparently we had just moved there. The people who we bought the house from actually left their dog  behind, chained up in the backyard. It was a little gray schnauzer and of course I took it in and adopted him as my pet. I was pretty disgusted that they could leave this poor dog behind. 

The house was alot older and smaller than our house now, and I remember I couldn't imagine why my parents bought this house. It looked a bit dirty and run down on the outside, but new and nice on the inside. I was walking the little schnauzer in the backyard when I saw the first snake. I'm not afraid of snakes, but of course petting one in the zoo and seeing one creeping outside your house is a bit different. It was in the backyard, and there was a large space under the back patio that went under the house. A really big dark space where lots of things could hide. The ground was covered with little rocks, and I remember seeing snakes slithering along the rocks.  I ran and grabbed the dog because I had no idea if these snakes were venomous or not, and even if not, I didn't want them attacking my dog. I was trying to remain calm, but the longer I stayed out there, the more snakes came. There were huge black and red striped ones, green ones, black ones, even a really fat red and yellow one that looked like it must have just eaten something enormous. There were even some snakes that were more like gigantic centipedes. Ok I was pretty much frozen still in the yard as these snakes kept coming. I think I finally managed to jump over some, it was very tricky because some of them were poised to strike, where as others weren't paying any attention to me. Once inside everything was better. Later I told my parents about the snakes and they said they hadn't seen any, and asked me to show them. So I went with them into the back yard and pointed to where most of the snakes were coming from under the back porch. But they were all gone, and my parents went back inside. But as soon as they left, the snakes came back. This time, the snakes were more aggressive, and I remember jumping through the grass as they darted about and tried to strike me. There were even some hiding up in the trees waiting to jump on top of me.

Suddenly I found myself in my own bed, in my own house. I was comfortable and thankful that it was just a dream. I was laying on my back, my head turned slightly to the right, and my left arm a bit raised and resting on the pillow. Suddenly I felt something large slithering along my side. Starting from the foot of the bed, it slithered its way along my left side, and immediately I knew it was an enormous snake. It rested its head on top of my left arm. At first I didn't know whether to be terrified or not. I was positive that I had woken up, and really honestly thought that a huge snake crawled into bed with me and rested itself against my body. I remember thinking that it must have liked my warmth, and I was completely paralyzed. I didn't know if it would attack me if I moved or not. So I just laid there...scared...for quite awhile. 

As I very slowly began to wake up and come out of SP, I started telling mysel, there is no snake here, but I could still feel it. It's large muscular form against my side. It's head on my arm. I swear to god, this thing was in bed with me, and I can't ever remember being so afraid to move or wake up. And slowly I came to, and realized that there couldn't be a snake in bed with me, that it was impossible. But I was still stuck in SP a bit.  And then eventually, I woke fully and opened my eyes. To be honest, I was still a little afraid to move. Part of me still had that tiny bit of doubt that there was something in bed with me. But eventually I slowly moved my head to the left to look at my shoulder and there was nothing there. I noticed that my head was EXTREMELY stiff from being turned to the right like that. And it took me awhile to fully recover.

I'm worried that now I'm going to be afraid of snakes. And I'm washing all my bed sheets today. I just can't get over the thought and feeling that a dirty great serpent crawled into my bed. I'm really curious to know what any of this could mean.*

----------


## nina

*Spoiler* for _Dream Sharing with PJ & Moonbeam_: 



*I was staring at my own reflection, getting dressed for school, and seeing how that Cheshire Cat Hat looked on me. For some reason it changed into a Santa Ha, and I got frustrated and took it off and put the Cheshire Cat Hat back on...I think it was then that I realized I must be dreaming and became lucid immediately. I was actually at my old house and the reflection I was seeing was of myself in a sliding glass door, so I melted through the glass (which usually works better than trying to break it) and I flew outside. I knew immediately that I wanted to try to do something really interesting and worthwhile (not that any LD isn't worthwhile) ...and all this recent talk of dream sharing had me want to give it a go.

I wasn't sure who to try to dream share with, as I have no partner. It was about 5:30am and I figured most people would be asleep so I could probably try anyone. I decided on pj. I was flying through complete darkness...accelerating at enormous speeds. I remember thinking that if I could get fast enough, I could become like light and break through some dream barrier or something. As I was accelerating in the darkness, I sketched a circle in the darkness in front of me with my hand that scorched a ring of light into the darkness. A portal. I accelerated into the portal, going at such speeds I didn't feel as though I had a body any longer.

Suddenly I found myself laying in bed. Everything was dark, or rather, it felt as though my eyes were closed. I was disappointed because it seemed as though I woke myself up. I reached out a hand into the darkness and to my utter amazement, there was something there. It was unmistakably someone's face. It was soft and warm and squishy. I ran my hand over this "face" in the darkness, somewhat frightened because I really thought I was back in my own bed but quickly realized that there was someone lying right beside me. My hand eventually found their hand and I pulled his hand....it felt as though I was really pulling this person into my dream. Or they were pulling me into theirs.

The darkness suddenly went away and I was able to see clearly, the dream was very vivid. I just kept asking, "pj? are you pj?" and thinking that I had possibly got the wrong person. He said that yes, he was pj. I asked a few questions and we talked a bit, I can't remember every single thing said but at one point I asked something like "what do you think about this?" ...meaning what he thought about me entering his dream. He replied, "well usually, one likes a certain amount of privacy" ...that was not the answer I expected. I said, "pj wouldn't say that. He'd be excited to experience a shared dream" and then I thought for a moment, and said, "though I guess it is slightly inappropriate of me to just show up in your bed like this." He looked at me funny. "In my bed?" he asked. "Is that where you think you are?" I looked around at the somewhat dark room. It definitely wasn't MY bedroom. I assumed it was his. I nodded. Then he laughed and replied "well I don't know about you, but I'm actually in my car right now" ...we both just sort of looked at each other in a funny way, attempting to comprehend what any of it meant. I'm not sure how the dream faded from there...

I found myself back in that same darkness and wanted to try to visit someone else but again, didn't know who. Moonbeam came to mind. So I did the same thing, accelerating in the darkness, trying to draw a portal in midair and pass through it. Again...I found myself laying in my bed, my eyes were closed, I could not see. I reached out and tried to feel if someone was there, my hand found nothing. But a moment later, someone's finger caught my own. Then our hands grabbed one another and this time I allowed myself to be "pulled through" ...as if I was being pulled into their dream.

I suddenly found myself sitting in a comfy poofy sort of chair. Sitting in a chair next to me was the woman who had pulled me through. "Moonbeam?" I asked questioningly,  for she looked nothing like the only photo I've ever seen of Moonbeam. She smiled and said that yes, she was Moonbeam. I kept asking, are you sure? are you sure? And she seemed very sure. There were two other girls sitting on other chairs, and all three women seemed to be friends and were hanging out. It was as if I was just pulled through into this dream that was already happening. I felt a bit like an intruder. For some reason I didn't address the two other girls but I asked Moonbeam who her friends were. She looked at me puzzled, and then said that there was no one else there with us. I told her, there are two girls right there, and they're taking shots. I watched as the one girl lifted a shot glass half full of some whiskey looking drink. Moonbeam just stared at me and laughed and said there were no girls taking shots there. I remember feeling confused, but going with it, and not trying to over think anything.

Suddenly I received a very strong tug from around my mid region. Actually it was in three place...one was my stomach...and it's a very hard sensation to describe and I don't believe I have ever experienced it before. But it was a mixture of nausea and butterflies in my stomach...but it was a distinct TUG. At the same time there was a distinct pull/pain in both my shoulder blades. I remember thinking, "if I had wings, that would be exactly where they would be attached." I don't know why such a thought occurred to me. Anyways, quickly after this tugging/painful sensation I found myself zooming back into my own dream (?) possibly, or zooming back into my own body (?)...as I was flying back through the darkness another hand reached out and tried to grab me. I knew right away that something wasn't right.

This was a man's hand, it was strong, and yet it had sharp fingernails...which right away seemed wrong...and it just felt wrong. Plus I still had that tugging in my stomach and was flying back inside myself and I remember thinking that I wanted this "man" to let me go, I honestly thought it was a demon trying to keep me from getting back inside myself and I was terrified that I might bring it back to my bed with me. All this time, again I could not see, there was only touch sensations and sound. It was again as if my eyes were closed or everything was darkness. Eventually I made it back to my own bed, and this "demon" was still trying to get a better hold of me. One hand become two, and two of his strong arms were reaching out to me. I was able to throw them off and tried as hard and as quickly as I could to wake myself up. I kept telling myself that it was probably just hallucinations, or something weird SP related, and I was able to calm myself down and finally wake up.

As extremely awesome as it was the experiences I had trying to visit pj and Moonbeam...that last experience really frightened me and now I'm worried that every time I get lucid and find myself in that stage, if I reach out my hand, there will be some demon or other frightening creature there. I know it's just fear, and it's probably silly...but I don't want to experience things like that. Hopefully it doesn't happen again.*

----------


## nina

*Spoiler* for _Incubus Conversation - 10/28/09_: 



*It was very early in the morning, the darkness outside was changing from black to soft blue-gray. I was in my old house with my sister and freaking out because there were spiders everywhere. I kept going around the house killing them, and my sister was just sort of laying on the couch and laughing at me, because the more I killed the more came scurrying along. Then it slowly dawned on me that it wouldn't be likely to have tarantulas in my house. I started talking to my sister because I wasn't entirely sure and I asked her, "these aren't real, right? I'm just imaging them?" it didn't occur to me right away that I must be dreaming. I thought I might have been on drugs and hallucinating them.

Finally I realized that I was dreaming and became lucid and went and laid down on a couch. Suddenly I found myself in my own bed, not sure if I was dreaming, or if I had an FA, or was experiencing HI in SP. All I know was that there was someone else there with me. 

It was a man. I felt his hands first, as they reached out and began to grope my body. I was unsure of what to do, I couldn't actually see anyone there, only feel them...but I thought it would be better not to fight it or things might get violent. It was just a really strange feeling I had, plus I didn't see any immediate danger in just going along with it, so I let this invisible man have sex with me, and was enjoying it.

Most of the time I thought this "man" was just in my imagination, and that I was creating it and manipulating it, but somehow it became clear that this wasn't the case, and I realized that it wasn't all in my imagination. I figured I should try to speak with him.

Nervously, I asked, "are you are demon? Or rather, since you have sex with women in their sleep are you a succubus, er I mean an incubus?"
"Yes," it replied.
Not sure if I actually wanted an answer to my next question or not I asked, "um...are you from, hell?"
"Yes."
As I lay there thinking about having sex with a demon from hell I wonder, "am I going to hell?"
"I don't think so," it said. "Maybe that's why I'm attracted to you."
"Do you get tortured in hell?" I ask.
"Yes," then he paused for a moment and added, "But it's probably not what you think."
"Why can't I see you? I want to know what you look like."
"It will only frighten you," he replied gravely. 
"I won't be afraid, I don't care what you look like, how can I see you?"
"With a mirror."
Then I noticed a square mirror about a foot wide and long resting against my bedside. I climb over the bed and hold the mirror up to my face, the demon is behind me and I can see him over my shoulder. He looked like a normal, average guy with dark hair.
"You don't look like a demon," I said.
"I changed my form," he said quietly, "I do not want to frighten you."
"Oh come on, I won't be afraid, let me see your true form."
Then he changed...his skin became so white it was almost blue, and flaky. He had a few scraggly long yellowish gray hairs and bright blue glowing eyes. His mouth was black and he made really terrible faces as though purposefully trying to frighten me. I laughed. It was obvious that this was not his true form either, but it was reassuring to find he had a sense of humor. I could tell he was not going to show me is true form. But as I climbed back into bed and set the mirror down, I could see him in front of me for just an instant, because he very quickly faded and became invisible again. I had a feeling that he hadn't meant for me to see that, and it was his true form, though I can't remember exactly what it looked like and I only saw it for an instant. 
"What is your name?" I asked.
He was silent for a moment. 
"Aren't you going to tell me?" I said, and then starting guessing names at random.
He laughed and said that he was not going to tell me his name, but I had the feeling he meant that he could not.
Then I got the feeling there was more to this odd meeting than I had thought.
"Do you know me?" I asked
"I've visited you before." he replied.
"Was it you that grabbed me when I was flying back into my body last week?"
"Yes, it was." Then he added, "You may not know me, but I've been visiting you for awhile."
"You once crawled into bed with me a few years ago? I thought you were my sister?"
He didn't reply. 
I got the sense that my questions were starting to bother him.
"I have to leave now," he said.
"Wait...." I said, as I still had many questions to ask.
"I'll be back again soon. Go back to sleep." and he whispered again in my ear, "go back to sleep."
"I am asleep." I barely managed to get the reply out, as I feel myself succumb to sleep. Though instead of falling asleep I fell awake. I think. It was very strange. I laid in bed thinking about it for awhile.*

----------


## nina

I took Galantamine before going to bed last night along with my Melatonin, B6, and 5-htp. Since waking up and taking GM had not been working, and was tending to keep me awake, I decided to take Moonbeam's suggestion and just take it before bed. I'm not sure how it worked though. I did have two lucid dreams, however they were quite short and a bit muffled. Not the typical super clear, rock solid GM dreams I have had in the past. I might try taking it again tonight or tomorrow night to see how it works out. 

As for the dreams I don't have a lot to report, it almost seems that I remember the HI more clearly and for a longer period of time than the dreams themselves. The first one took place at some sleepover, I was in a teammates basement in a sleeping bag. When I became lucid I tried to talk to some of the DCs but cannot remember much else other than staring at my hands attempting to prolong the dream. Later into the morning I had more experiences with HI and had long wait periods. I remember trying to pull myself through the HI and into a LD on several occasions. I have become very interested at precisely when the "split" takes place between being inside your head and experiencing HI, and completely separating from your body and moving around inside a lucid dream. I have tried to remember those moments more so lately, and it usually feels like stepping through a window or picture frame into the lucid dream...but I really want to know what really truly happens inside the brain to allow this transfer to occur. It fascinates me.

The second dream revolved around a storm over water, walking through really high winds to reach a house near the shore where a bunch of people were staying. I did make it into the house and started boarding up the windows with everyone else but can't remember much after that.

----------


## nina

> Awesome dream! Whats this galanta mind stuff?



Thanks.  :smiley:  Galantamine

----------


## Baron Samedi

That's cool that you are studying that "split." Interesting.

This is a strange syncronicity:

I was wearing a shirt I have with an I Ching symbol on the chest a few days ago. My girlfriend said, "I like that."

I told her, "It means thunder over water, difficulty in the beginning."

----------


## nina

I'm at a DV sleepover...it is late into the night. Everyone is already asleep, spread out around someone's basement sleeping in sleeping bags. The basement was finished and very large, it was a nice house. I was sleeping on a mattress on the floor next to a fellow staff member, who will rename nameless. I was on the left side of the mattress and laying on my left side, with my back facing this other person, and my arms out to my left side. I feel this person roll over so that they are very near me, can actually feel their warm breath on the back of my head. They reach over me and gently stroke my wrist and forearm. I remember not being completely asleep, but almost to a point of being asleep to where I did not register that this was completely inappropriate behavior. This person continues to gently stroke my arm and then they say softly, "do you mind if I just do this"...indicating the stroking gesture on my arm. In my very sleep state I finally gave a reply, "mmm, that feels good". Because well, it did feel good. Even though at that point I realized it was not appropriate (for many reasons). 

Then this person decides to move their hand in between my legs. I make a point to scoot as far away from them as I can, still in a very sleepy state, not actually completely aware of what is going on. This person takes the hint and doesn't try to move closer or touch me again. Just when I think that all is a-ok, I feel a hand clamp down around my throat and I am unable to breath or make a sound. This person is choking me, and only does so for a few seconds...I think they were sort of out of their mind and quickly come to their senses and release me. After being released I jump away from this person and let out a scream, as I lay on the ground massaging my throat.

Suddenly the lights come on in the basement and another staff member sleeping nearby sees that I was just attacked and literally jumps on top of other staff member and punches him as hard as he can. I do not stay to watch. I walk out of the room, still massaging my throat...and into another room that is the unfinished part of the basement. This girl who I actually do not know follows me and keeps telling me that I should call the police. I kept telling her no, and that I was fine, and to leave me alone. 

Then the story changes and I'm sitting in that unfinished basement are with my two freshman dorm roommates and one of my sorority sisters. Apparently the story changed so that the incidence above happened when my sorority sister, Libby...attacked my roommate...Christy, at a sleepover. We were all sitting together and Christy was very upset and crying. I had the impression that there was a court hearing and the judge had actually found Libby to be innocent. Libby was talking to me and said something along the lines of, "well maybe you're just not very good at making stuff up, some people are just good at making things up" ...she said this in a very matter of fact, little girly way and I knew she was referring to Christy.

Then I started crying because I didn't know who to believe. I said to Libby that I could see no reason why Christy would say that the attack happened if it had not. Christy insisted that it had happen. Libby insisted that she made it up and had actually experienced a sleep paralysis dream or something which only made her think she had attacked her.

Then I was alone with Christy and she said to me that she was going to deal with Libby herself, since she did not get any justice and she told me I did not have the right to interfere. I agreed with this. So when Libby came back into the room, Christy slapped her as hard as she could, and Libby fell backwards into a door. Her head knocked against the door knob pretty bad and was knocked senseless. I remember feeling extremely upset, because it was obvious that Libby was hurt very bad from her fall, but I did not want to seem disrespectful to Christy by going over to Libby and helping her.

Then suddenly Libby turned into my dad. And I remember seeing my dad on the floor, having been knocked senseless. I quickly go over to him without thinking twice about it and help him up, and set him down into a rocking chair that was in the room. I was sitting on the edge of the chair looking at him and trying to get him to come to his senses, this was very upsetting for me. I have always been a daddy's girl, and seeing his eyes all out of focus and little blood dribbling down his head was making me very upset. Then suddenly his eyes snapped into place and he looked at me seriously and said, something along the lines, that he was ok and not to worry. After that I felt much better and just sat on his lap and hugged him. 

Then it was me and my dad, and Libby was back, along with Christy. We were all talking, and I was still crying because I didn't know who to believe. I remember my dad trying to encourage me to think sensibly, to weigh the facts, and to remember that not all parties may have had all their cards on the table. Christy looked at me and nodded that he was right. I remember thinking that what he said was important, and it meant something, but that I didn't know what it meant at the time. The dream sort of faded out after I received a telephone call from the person whose house we were at letting me know that I should wake everyone up and have them come up for breakfast.

----------------------------------------

The above dream is _extremely_ interesting because it is RIPE with symbolism and metaphors. I cannot take one part of that dream and not find something significant about it. As bizarre and absolutely absurd as some things seems to be, when weighed against my current life situations, it does actually make sense. What is even _stranger_ is that last night before bed I spent maybe 15 minutes or so actively trying to open up a direct line of communication between my conscious and subconscious mind (after reading Hard_Wired's thread about the subject). I took a little walk and called my subconscious from a phone booth up the street. There wasn't much said, I only expressed a desire to be able to more openly communicate. I did a few other exercises that I read in the linked articles in that thread, such as thinking about words and trying to understand and interpret my subconscious feelings about the words, as well as using visualizations to help further communication in this relationship.

So I think that this dream, and the fact that I can find so much meaning in it, is a testament to the fact that I have begun to open up communications between conscious and subconscious...and leads me to further believe that dreams are not as senseless or random as they sometimes seem to be.

----------


## nina

Getting lazy about recording my dreams! Nothing really amazing to report though...only dream fragments. Not sure why, I'm still taking melatonin/B6 every night. Maybe I should try not taking them for a few nights again. I wonder if tolerance builds for melatonin. 

Uncle Tom in another dream, was with my family in some sort of war like scenario at a camp where reporters and journalists were staying. He was standing there in the brush and there had been a beautiful female wolf limping around. I wondered why he didn't help her. Suddenly there was a male wolf right beside him, growling. The female wolf, although injured, jumped to fight the male wolf and eventually ran it off. After that my uncle took care of the female and sort of adopted her b/c she saved his life. 

At another point I remember seeing a dead reporter, it was really shady business. As though our government killed her and made it look like she was killed by an animal or something and dumped her body. Her stomach was slashed open really badly and she had head trauma. Her body was laying the brush and it was really disturbing and morbid and I tried not to look, but couldn't help looking even though it horrified me. This was a big deal and being reported on the news, there was a helicopter flying above shining a searchlight onto the scene, it was night time. Some soldiers run up and put her body onto a stretcher and start treating her like she might still be alive even though it was obvious she was dead. They run off with her on a stretcher and her head is falling around like no living head would even move, and I remember thinking, what are they doing, she's dead. It seemed like they were doing it for tv. They run off and load her into the helicopter. Everyone is confused.

----------


## nina

So I had been taking Melatonin and B6 every night, and my dream recall/lucidity was falling way below normal and I associated this with the supplements. I decided to forego the melatonin and B6 last night and see what happens. Oddly enough I did have a lucid dream and had really intense dreams with a lot of recall. I find this all very strange since I initially found Melatonin and B6 to aid in dream recall and vividness. I think just changing things up is good for me. Also I should note, that I did eat some chocolate before bed. I've never made any sort of connection with chocolate and LDing before, but I know others have, so I found it worthy of notation. 

Anyways there will be much more to write, but right now just the basics so I don't forget it all.

Lucid dream, practicing gymnastics, doing front flips and back flips, finding someone to have fun with

Old house, my bedroom is haunted, electro-magnetic interferences, something is wrong. The source is the lamp. See a girl in my closet, ghost girl. Why am I in that old house? Why does it haunt me? Why is it so violently haunted as well? This is a strange recurring dream.

My aunt was there. We were moving. I had only moved half my stuff out so I had to go back and get the rest of my clothes and shoes and things out. But when I went back it was like poltergeist city. Something was keeping me locked inside. I slept in my bed in that room. Then I remember my bunny coming to my window to be fed. This never actually really happened like this. The bunny lived in a cage in the room. I am being haunted by this bunny. I saw it outside, I ran after it, into the snow, but I lost it. 

I remember finally getting my things packed up and it felt so good to never have to go back to that room again. It had sort of stopped being haunted. I walked out. I went back soon after to get one more thing and the bed had moved across the floor. I was like what the fuck is going on in here. It is still haunted. I hate these dreams. I don't want to think about that house. I loved that house, and my bedroom was awesome, but why do I keep dreaming about it being haunted? Obviously there are some issues regarding leaving that house that are unresolved inside me. Hopefully I can get it figured out.

----------


## nina

At some sporting event with someone, in the bleachers watching. He kept flirting with me and started giving me little kisses on the mouth, I remember being very surprised b/c I knew he had a gf but I liked him. I was incredibly sleepy for some reason. He was driving me home and I remember sitting in the passenger seat turned to the side and was half asleep. He kept looking over at me. Went back to my old old house, in the tv room. Was dark. I was still so sleepy and kept falling asleep. I would wake up and he was there, just sort of watching me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Dreaming of sleeping? Funny. You know, I had a dream of you on the Moon in the Biodome. You were completely blue, but you had long blondish-blue hair, and greenish-gold eyes.  You were looking at all the flowers and plants.

----------


## nina

> Dreaming of sleeping? Funny. You know, I had a dream of you on the Moon in the Biodome. You were completely blue, but you had long blondish-blue hair, and greenish-gold eyes.  You were looking at all the flowers and plants.



That is awesome! Definitely sounds like me lol. Well the greenish-gold eyes and looking at the flowers and plants. I've been watching Avatar a lot so I wouldnt be surprised to have blue skin, and I was just saying today that I want blue hair.  :tongue2:   Do you ever foresee meeting people there? I've never tried to go to the Moon, I'm not really very familiar with what you guys are doing there. But it might be cool to give it a shot.  :smiley:  Any tips for how to get there? Or how to find others once I'm there?

----------


## nina

Lucids.

Not sure how I first became lucid and I kept going in and out of lucid dreams for awhile so I actually forget a lot about what happened, but I made a point to remember some of what I felt to me the more important stuff.

I attempted to locate dream sharing target. Was having trouble breaking through, I had to make several attempts and kept losing track of this person's name and confusing it with other people. The fact that I do not know their real name might have affected this somehow. Anyways, on the last attempt I found myself floating above a room, just observing. The room was rather messy, it was a tv room, and there was no one there. It was empty. I remember trying to take note of the things I was seeing but not much was registered. I just remember a lot of mess, couches, maybe some workout equipment, a TV, etc. Nothing really special.

I tried to change the technique up and looked into the sky for a certain star but all I saw was the moon, so I decided to try to go to the moon. When I got there, I think I remember it being barren and desolate.

I realized I needed some help and thought that I would try to find my dream guide. I've never officially met my dream guide and past experiences with attempting to have usually failed or had mixed results. I found myself inside of an office building. I walked up to the receptionist and said, "hello, I would like to speak with my dream guide." She was wearing a headset and was on the phone but she smiled at me, nodded, and told me to hold on for a minute. Then she left for a little while and I waited patiently. When she came back she handed me a card. On the card was printed two images of a boy along with some text at the bottom that read something like, "your Dream Guide's name: Vic" I remember just staring at the card for awhile. He looked like a younger guy, late teens, with light orange hair and subtle freckles. He had a very young exuberant looking face and gave off the appearance of a lot of energy. On the card was a picture of his face and a picture of him sort of posing or flying. I remember thinking that he looked a lot like peter pan, and I kept wanting to say his name was Pan and for some reason I decided his name was Pan, even though on the card it said Vic. I remember trying to read it a few times to make sure I had it right but the name kept changing. Then the secretary told me that I could contact him when I need him, but that he wasn't available (or something like that) to appear to me at that moment. I got the impression that he was always sort of with me and therefore did not need to manifest physically. 

After that I found myself in a lush dreamscape, standing on a beach...there was sand and water. And little grassy dunes with people walking around. There was one person standing on a grassy area and there was a hole in the ground near their feet as though an animal lived inside it. I watched as this creature came out of the hole...at first it looked like a fish...a koi fish...but I soon realized it had a longer body, like a serpent. I guess it was like a little dragon, about 2.5 feet in length, and it crawled on the ground like a snake. For some reason I registered this creature as something evil. It moved around this person's feet, and the person finally moved. Then another creature came out of the hole. It looked the same but was white and orange. The first one was red and orange. My instinct was to destroy them. So I looked around and found a huge butcher knife laying on the beach. I walked up to where the creatures were and was about to slice them to bits when I heard a voice in my head. It told me that the creatures were not evil, and that I should not harm them. It said that they were fire elementals, and that I needed to learn to utilize their energy and attempt to draw out the fire within myself. I felt like I was being given a lesson. It was rather strange, because I was lucid, yet not really controlling much of the dream. It felt like there was a purpose to things that I did not want to interfere with. I left the fire serpents alone and don't remember much beyond that point.

----------


## nina

Ahhh...satisfaction. 

Last night started off pretty early (which unfortunately means a lot of what happened was forgotten). I remember being with my sister in my old house, we were both in my old bedroom. I remember looking around and then saying to my sister something along the lines, "wait, this is not real. this cannot be happening. you cannot actually be here." She argued with me and said that it was real and that she was really there. I listened to her. A few seconds later again it dawned on me that something was not right. "no..." I said again, "this isn't right, this must be a dream..." again she argued with me, telling me that it was not a dream. I was very sure of myself and yet at the same time it felt like I was arguing with myself, even though my sister was the one telling me I was wrong. I remember even trying to wake myself up because it was becoming so incredibly frustrating to keep hearing that I was wrong. I didn't fully trust myself though, or else I would have just become lucid. I searched my mind for arguments...then it struck me, "how can we be in our old house if this is not a dream!" I shouted at her. She shouted back at me..."Fffff!" I looked at her questioningly. "What?" I asked. "Ffffff!" she shouted again, she was really in my face. I just stared at her, realizing that this was ridiculous and at that point fully realizing that it was a dream. She stopped shouting and looked at me. We both came to the realization at the same time...and at that moment, she disappeared, and I found myself lucid in my old bedroom.  :smiley: 

This was extremely satisfying, lol...it had been so frustrating arguing about whether I was in a dream or not for the past several minutes, all the while experiencing an "unsettling" feeling that something was just not right. After becoming lucid, I headed for my normal exit in my old house. My bedroom was in the basement, so I would always leave my bedroom and go through the tv room and out the two sliding glass doors which opened up to the backyard/golf course. I never bother opening the glass doors...I just sort of squint my eyes a little bit as I fuse through the glass (squinting helps to avoid getting rejected by the glass and being knocked down like an idiot) and fly out onto the golf course just like I used to. 

I remember my first instinct upon finding myself in this sprawling dreamscape was to stabilize and anchor myself inside the lucid. I took a moment to study my hands in great detail which repeating a few verbal commands, "stabilize lucidity" "increase clarity" "I am anchored" ...etc. Upon feeling confident enough I took to the skies.

However soon after I found myself standing in front of someone's house. It reminded me of my old piano teacher's house...pretty small, fit for an older person. I remember standing there wondering for a moment how I got there, and weighing whether I should go inside the house or just continue on my own. I decided that I would go inside and see what was waiting for me. As I walked up to the house I examined the garden and bushes out front in detail. There was a beautiful purple flowering bush just in front of me as I was going up the steep stairs to the front porch. I took a moment to reach out and touch the flowers and remember being entranced by the unnatural amount of saturation of the purple color of these flowers. It was really beautiful. I wish I had thought to smell it.

It was daytime and there were no lights on inside the house so although it wasn't dark, everything was in shadow. I saw an older lady sitting on the couch. I sat down on the couch beside her. The conversation, although important at the time, is lost to me now.  :Sad:  She told me her name was Janice, and that she was a manifestation of my subconscious. Apparently my subconscious had some important stuff to tell me...and I truly regret that I cannot remember what was said. It's odd though that I remember small things about the dream and certain details but cannot remember this conversation? This really makes me wonder.

After the conversation I got up from the couch and left the house through the back door. I flew off into the backyard and up into the sky (apparently lately flying into the sky like this has resulted in a change of dreamscape, which is rather interesting). At this point I found myself back in my current bedroom and decided that I would like some company. It was very dark, I was almost in the void, and I'm not sure if my dream eyes were open or closed. I realized that the quickest way to summon someone was to reach out into the void and pull someone into my dream. So I timidly reach my hand into the darkness (a bit wary because in the past this had resulted in demonic sort of entities being pulled or pulling me from the dream). I reached around but found no one. I pulled my hand back. I was laying in my bed. I reached out once more into the darkness of the void on the other side of the bed and immediately my hand made contact with someone else. They did not grip my hand hard nor frighten me. I pulled gently. An absolutely adorable guy appeared beside me. His appearance was unlike what I would have imagined for myself and I was completely smitten immediately. 

Can't remember his name, but he was a very good lover and I was surprised that I managed to stay lucid throughout the whole time and not wake up, which is typical when I have dream sex. Ohh wait...ok...I remember something sort of funny. I remember actually stopping maybe 2 or 3 times during sex and saying...."ok wait a minute, I'm fading out..." and I would stop things and take a minute to examine my hands and use verbal commands. Once I was stabilized I would continue with the dream. Now that I think about it...this is very funny...but hey...if it works.  ::chuckle::  And this went on for quite a while. It was no quickie, so it makes sense that I would have to re-stabilize at some point. 

I was sad to say goodbye, but at some point I had had enough and wanted to do other things. It's possible that I faded into nonlucids or NREM at this point, as I don't remember much till a bit later into the night. 

I found myself in a conference sort of room sitting at a table with two other women. For some odd reason Anna Farris was giving a presentation to us about something I do not remember. Ok, now is when it gets ridiculous. She starts talking to us about lucidity. We're all sitting there drinking in every word. She tells us about the "a-ha" moment of reaching lucidity, and how amazing it feels and is just going on and on and on. Ok. Suddenly it dawns on me as I'm sitting there. Jesus christ...I'm dreaming. I shout something out and all the women turn to look at me. I'm sitting there laughing...as the other women sitting near me give me this quizzical look. But Anna Faris understood. "Ok..." I laughed, "Sorry...I'm having 'a moment'." Anna nodded at me encouragingly. It was so bizarre. "It's a dream," I laughed...as I was able to fully appreciate everything about the moment. This moment of elation seemed to go on for quite a while. Suddenly the woman on my left exclaimed as well, "Oh!" she shouted...and everyone looked at her. Then she said, "Yes, yes, I get it. I'm having a moment too." Me and Anna smiled at her and nodded. Then we all looked at the third woman who was sitting across from me...but she just sat there...completely unaware. I remember thinking how obvious it seemed at the three of us were "conscious" and this other woman was just not getting it. I sort of felt bad for her. 

A new dreamscene formed but at the moment I'm having trouble recalling. Hopefully it will come to me at some point in the day.  :tongue2: 

(oh at one point I had a dream about Brittany Spears...she was up on stage performing and I commented about what a nice ass she had...which is really strange considering I can't stand her)

----------


## nina

Found myself in a large old building, like a university hall or gymnasium. There were lots of people around, waiting, some sleeping, almost like a big volleyball tournament. Then a storm came and the skies became very dark. The wind was so intense and was blowing through the huge arched windows. I looked outside and saw it...an enormous tornado forming nearby...it was like a mile wide. I remember being sucked into the air somehow inside the building and was floating around, trying to grab onto pillars and things to keep from being sucked out. Then I suddenly realized I was dreaming. I weighed my options, and finally decided to let go of what I was holding onto, unsure of what would happen. I flew out through the window and was being pulled toward the base of the enormous roaring tornado. It was so massive and impressive, I was sort of just in awe. I've flown into tornados before but none of them felt this...real. I actually felt bits of debris whipping my face, and had to dodge a few things flying in the winds. I was pulled into the funnel with so much force, I could feel the speed and the gforce and it gave me such an incredible high, it felt amazing. I was flying very fast on the winds...but it all seemed almost like slow motion because it was so incredibly huge and I was so dwarfed in comparison. It took me several seconds just to get from the window into the funnel, and several more seconds just to round one half of the funnel at its smallest circumference. I just let myself become overwhelmed with the amazing feeling...suddenly I felt myself waking up. I fought it...I fought it so hard...I did not want to wake up. I did. I laid still and attempted to re-enter the dream. I did for a moment, I was still in that same tornado, as though the dream had continued on even while I was awake. Then I did actually wake up. I laid still for awhile but was unable to re-enter a REM state, it was over. I love tornados.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Wow, that tornado sounds intense!  Your description really resonates with my own memories of flying, and dreams of storms and tornados.

----------


## nina

> Wow, that tornado sounds intense!  Your description really resonates with my own memories of flying, and dreams of storms and tornados.



I used to be plagued by tornado dreams a several times a week back before I even knew what lucid dreaming was. Once I recognized them as a dream sign I stopped dreaming about them for years oddly enough. But now I dream about them quite often again and it usually gets me lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## nina

Not sure what is going on with my recall lately. I've had a few lucids that I am unable to remember. In one of them, I remember attempting to visit Pandora. I tried spinning, opening portals and doors, but nothing was really working. I was not in a very stable dream and I could tell it was not a good place in my REM cycle. 

I took a nap yesterday and became lucid. I found myself in my room and knew my mom was downstairs making dinner. I wanted to attempt to contact her somehow so I went downstairs and tried to get her attention by yelling her name loudly. That didn't work so I decided to try being a poltergeist and was banging all the kitchen cabinets open and closed. I sort of slipped out of the dream at some point and woke up. My mom told me she felt my presence and had been thinking about me. Hmm.

I have not taken B6 in a few nights, and I wonder if this might account for my lack of clarity/recall? I'll return to taking it again tonight and see what happens.

----------


## Robot_Butler

When do you have the best luck with nap lucids?  What time of the day?

----------


## nina

> When do you have the best luck with nap lucids?  What time of the day?



Your best chance of getting lucid is within a few hours of waking up in the morning. For me, I used to get lucid almost everyday when I would take a nap 2 hours after waking. I'd wake up and go to class, and then come back to my dorm room and nap until my next class. I'm assuming it works sort of like an extended WBTB. I've read that after 4 hours from waking, your chance to get lucid decreases...and it will be much harder as you get into the evening.

----------


## Robot_Butler

More reasons to quit my day job.  I would love to go back to bed every morning after breakfast.

----------


## BigFan

> Your best chance of getting lucid is within a few hours of waking up in the morning. For me, I used to get lucid almost everyday when I would take a nap 2 hours after waking. I'd wake up and go to class, and then come back to my dorm room and nap until my next class. I'm assuming it works sort of like an extended WBTB. I've read that after 4 hours from waking, your chance to get lucid decreases...and it will be much harder as you get into the evening.



hmm, that's pretty interesting. I thought when you nap, you have a good chance of WILDing into a dream. Never thought that the time makes that big of a difference  :tongue2: 





> More reasons to quit my day job.  I would love to go back to bed every morning after breakfast.



On the bright side, is it a stable job(times of work)? The reason I ask is because you can practice CAT which works welll from what I've read  :smiley:

----------


## nina

Short dream: Adriana Lima and another model were walking down the sidewalk, drink and shopping bag in hand. It was as if I was a few steps in front of them and was the photographer and they were trying to be natural and were talking and laughing but it was obviously for a photoshoot. Adriana kept posing and making eyes at me (the cameraman) and would spin around and such. 

Was with my family and we had moved to this new house. I was walking around the house and discovered this beautiful pond in the backyard. It had crystal clear blue water like in the tropics and you could see the little fish and such living in it. There were rocky cliffs, not very high, around part of the pond and a wooden path or bridge on the water so that you could walk across. For some reason I knew it was called Walden Pond, and just remember how happy I was to live near such a magical place.

With the family again, extended family this time, and my aunt and uncle had their camper parked on top of a hill. There were a lot of them around, but it wasn't a campground, more like some sort of event. It started raining and everything became muddy. I had been left alone at the camper and everyone was away and I remember thinking that we needed to get out of there or we would be stuck in the mud. There was a lot more to this dream that I don't remember, this was just the very end of it.

At some oktoberfest-ish event, or maybe like an irish renaissance festival. There was a performer on these bungee cords, sort of fat, long orange hair and a beard. He was attached to a bungee cord at either side of his waist so he would jump into the air and do flips...but his trick was that he would land in such a way as to moon everyone, and the crowd would laugh and cheer. I remember thinking that he had such a weird job...just showing everyone his ass.

Had lots more dreams but maybe I'll remember them later. Recall is only slightly improved.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Was with my family and we had moved to this new house. I was walking around the house and discovered this beautiful pond in the backyard. It had crystal clear blue water like in the tropics and you could see the little fish and such living in it. There were rocky cliffs, not very high, around part of the pond and a wooden path or bridge on the water so that you could walk across. For some reason I knew it was called Walden Pond, and just remember how happy I was to live near such a magical place.



I love dreams like this, where you discover something magical hidden right in your neighborhood, or a secret room in your house you never knew about.  I have dreams like this all the time.  I recently went on a walk around my neighborhood, and discovered this awesome semi-hidden trail that follows a creek up into the hills.  It winds through a canyon between two housing developments, but the dense trees and creek make it seem like you are miles from civilizations.  I was so excited when we found it, because I had just told my girlfriend about a similar dream I had the night before.

----------


## nina

One of those "WTF is up with my subconscious" kinda nights.

I'm sitting in this really expensive sort of black SUV with Jay-Z. Yes, wtf...Jay-Z. I don't listen to rap, I know nothing about this guy, and I think he's very ugly. But whatever. So he's driving around and it seems like the cops are after him and he's trying to avoid them. He parks the car and we're sitting there talking and stuff and then he starts being all smooth and leans over to kiss me. I remember seeing his big gigantic lips coming towards me, but we make out, and it was actually kinda nice and for whatever reason I'm like totally into it. Things progress naturally, ehem, and next thing I know I'm sitting on his lap and we're having sex...which was enjoyable. Yeah again wtf I don't know, so weird. I forget what happens after that. 

Another dream with my ex-bf but I can't remember too many details (oh yes, bjs were had, funnily enough I remember thinking how much smaller he was than jayz lol). I keep dreaming about him and it's just annoying. Funny thing though, he drunk dialed me over the weekend to tell me that he misses me and stuff...which is weird b/c I've been dreaming about him a lot and haven't talked to him in like a year. I had been thinking how odd it would be if he called me...and he did. Hmm.

Next was some family drama, again involving being in a van/suv Apparently there was some family event going on inside this house but I kept refusing to leave the car. I just wanted to stay in there and sleep. At one point my dad hinted that I was fat and to get off my ass and come inside to the party, and I told him that all of my insecurities are his fault. Now I think about it, that's pretty messed up. Oh, there was an animal with me. This was a very strange animal! It was like a big dog, except I don't think it was a dog. It had long shaggy reddish fur...and it was more intelligent than a normal animal. There was something special about it but my memory fails me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

What a hilarious dream!

Maybe the dog creature is your familiar?

----------


## nina

> Maybe the dog creature is your familiar?



What is a familiar? Strange, this animal was in my dream last night too. I can't remember much about it though. It was like a large dog, only not a dog. I've never owned a large dog...so it is odd that I would dream about one.

----------


## nina

This is a bit synchronous...I didn't know what a Familiar was, and Waking Nomad mentioned it to me about my dream. Well in the game I've been playing on the DS for a really long time, just today it brought up the idea of Familiars...and I had the task in the game to summon one. I thought that was pretty cool (I would have freaked if it was a shaggy dog looking thing lol, but it was a little bat sort of creature instead).  :smiley:  But perhaps this animal is a familiar? I'm interested to see if he comes back again.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This is a bit synchronous...I didn't know what a Familiar was, and Waking Nomad mentioned it to me about my dream. Well in the game I've been playing on the DS for a really long time, just today it brought up the idea of Familiars...and I had the task in the game to summon one. I thought that was pretty cool (I would have freaked if it was a shaggy dog looking thing lol, but it was a little bat sort of creature instead).  But perhaps this animal is a familiar? I'm interested to see if he comes back again.



COOL!

Some stories on familars:

I was in a psychic class I used to go to on Saturdays. I was talking to my favorite pyschic, and I heard an audible strange rustling behind her. This occurred 3 or 4 times in a fifteen minute conversation. She told me it was my astral pet. I got an image of him in my head, and a name: Jo. Later, he appears in my dreams.

I met this awesome cat named Xerxes. He is a white with bright orange stripes, and big yellow eyes, like me. The first time I met him, we stared into each others' eyes for five minutes without moving. Then I heard him say telepathically: I knew you in Egypt and in Greece!

I spent the night at the place where he visits one night. Before I went to sleep he said: Tonight, I am going to protect you, in dreams. He slept next to me. That night, I dreamt I was riding a beautiful winged white tiger with orange stripes. He fought by my side.

Raven:
I saw Raven Knight petting a black cat, which jumped from her arms, and turned into a big black panther with raven wings. She mounted its back, and flew into the sky, and Raven turned into her Shadow Self Queen of Night, wearing a long black dress, wielding a black staff with raven wings, and with black spiraling horns like a kudu, shouting with a voice that shook the heavens: I am Raven Knight, Queen of Night!

Later, she told me she has a black cat named Shadow.

Angel:

I saw my girlfriend (who I call Angel in my DJ), in her Shadow Form. She was riding a winged snow leopard. Its wings were white on the bottom, and black on top. Her dress was half-black, half-white. On her staff was a raven's wings, and angel wings. She shouted: I am Angelwitch, Queen of Twilight, Goddess of Dusk and Dawn!

Later she told me she had a black and white cat, who has since passed, she is a Buddhist, and a witch, her favorite time of day is twilight. She met a cat that was the reincarnation of her cat that passed that is white with black stripes and spots.

----------


## nina

I was pretty determined before going to bed, to have a lucid and try to make it to the moon, as I had been inspired from reading some member DJs last night. I woke up at 3am and took Galantamind and tried to get back to sleep. Usually if I can get to sleep before the GM kicks in, I'm good to go and have solid lucids for a few hours. But when I can't fall asleep before the GM kicks in for some reason I have a very hard time getting much sleep at all, and I find myself in and out of HI and lucid snippets for the remainder of the night, which is just plain frustrating. Last night was the latter unfortunately.  ::?: 

I was experiencing very vivid HI, and was floating over a dreamscape that was like a huge field with rocky mountains in the backround and little streams running through it. The landscape was being assaulted by a very high wind, bushes and even rocks were being blown about. I almost expected to see a tornado, but the skys were clear, there was just this...devastating wind. I became lucid right into the middle of it and performed a RC immediately which stabilized the dream. The wind was so intense and I began walking up a hill where there were rocks blowing past me in the opposite direction, almost weightless. The turbulent atmosphere made me decide that I should try stabilizing and anchoring, so I examined my hands and used verbal commands. Then I continued on in the dream but for some reason it just faded out, which is strange b/c when my lucids are that clear they don't just end.

I DEILDed into another lucid dream...intending to land somewhere on the moon but no idea where I ended up. I was inside a large building standing next to an escalator. At the bottom of the escalator three people were standing, two men and one woman. The escalator wasn't running, so I hopped onto the rail and slid down it, but ended up landing right on top of one of the men...completely knocked him down and fell flat on top of the poor guy. Nice landing pad. I was so anxious to get on with the dream, I didn't even bother to apologize, which now that I think about it, was incredibly rude and tacky of me. I try not to disrespect ANY of my DCs, but I was just too excited and not thinking straight. Which is probably why I woke up. Also, I ended up with a key in my hand just before I woke. I think I got it from the man...not stolen. It was like a gift that I was unaware I even received.

I DEILDed again into another dream but remember that I was having such a hard time just becoming lucid. It was as if I was fighting with my HI...it would become vivid, I would try to step through, but I kept getting pushed back into HI...or I was performing reality checks that would advance me, but again, I was rejected. This was so strange. I almost felt like...I was trying to force REM and it just wasn't the right time. Maybe that is why I only managed to get a few seconds worth of lucids and had so much trouble entering a real dream. I sort of struggled with getting lucid for a while longer, and finally gave it up, as my mind was just not having it.

Later I had a somewhat disturbing nonlucid. I dreamed that my mom had dug up our recently buried dog, and she was upset because he was not being taken care of. She was brushing his fur, and giving him ear and eye medicine. I was like, wtf mom, he's dead, just let his body decay. It really bothered me.  :Sad:  At one point she made him into a marionette and had him sort of dancing around like a puppet on strings. I hate dreaming about stupid shit like that. And I remember screaming and breaking down in the dream and crying because I miss him so much. Fuck.  :Sad:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I get nights like that with GM, too.  Sometimes, it seems like everything is just a very vivid daydream or fantasy, not really a full dream.  Like extended HI, or a vivid visualization that never escalates into a dream.

Sorry to hear about your dog  ::hug:: .  Maybe all this talk about familiars reminded you of how much you miss him.

----------


## nina

> I get nights like that with GM, too.  Sometimes, it seems like everything is just a very vivid daydream or fantasy, not really a full dream.  Like extended HI, or a vivid visualization that never escalates into a dream.



Yeah that's exactly what it was like! So strange. I wonder what causes that to occur vs. a long lucid dream. Maybe if you just take it during the wrong time in the sleep cycle?

And thanks...yes, I miss my little doggie so very much. He haunts my dreams a few times a week. The dreams aren't ALL bad though. At least I get to spend some time with him sometimes. He is my heart.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Sorry to hear about your dog.  ::hug:: 

My dog from childhood visits me in dreams. But, now he's a druid from another dimension. heh

----------


## nina

Dream 1 Prom

I go to prom with a guy friend who I wasn't attracted to, but apparently in the dream I was just happy that _someone_ asked me to prom, so I went with him. I ditched him as soon as I got there though and was just sort of hanging out by myself and drinking (lol alcohol at HS prom?). Anyways, I met this cute guy who had either ditched his date or came stag. I think we had known each other a little bit...just through friends. Anyways we were both horny so we decided to beat it and went back to my place. (apparently I had my own house) We had sex for awhile and it was great fun, afterwards we said goodbye. Oh and apparently the dude's name was Kevin, important info for next dream.

 Dream 2 Jared Leto

 It's late at night, and I'm walking through the parking lot at a concert. A limo pulls up beside me and I get in. Jared Leto is sitting inside all alone. I am very surprised to see him there and wondering why he picked me up. We talk for awhile as the limo drives around, and he tells me about his dream of becoming a massage therapist. I mention that I am pretty sore and he tells me that it's $100 for a full body massage or $40 for a neck rub. I think to myself, that's nice, but I don't have any money so nevermind. We talk a bit longer and are getting along really well. The limo pulls up to my house to drop me off, and I'm ready to leave the limo when he leans forward and gives me a kiss. I am pretty surprised by this, but obviously pleased. We start making out and mutually decide to take things inside, so I invite him in. We have sex. 

 The next morning my doorbell rings and I get out of bed to answer it. It's my friend, Amy, and she is not looking too happy. I invite her inside and have her sit down on the couch. I go into the kitchen to make some coffee. Jared is still in bed, which apparently is in the living room next to the couch where Amy is sitting. He wakes up. (I'm in 3rd person now)

 "Oh my god," said Amy, "I know who you are."

 "Jared Leto" I shout from the kitchen. 

 He smiles at her. She blushes. Then he sits up in bed, and looks at her out of one open sleepy eye, his hair all messed up.

 "Massage?" he says.

 "Really? Yeah! Sure!" she replies enthusiastic but shy.

 "Hundred dollars." he adds.

 "Oh, um. Nevermind then," she giggles nervously. 

 He flops his head back into the pillow and goes back to sleep.

I'm laughing at this in the kitchen. 

I walk out of the kitchen and sit down next to Amy, who looks upset. She glares at me.

"Nina, what is going on here?" she asks, seemingly very bothered.

"What do you mean?" I respond.

"Kevin has been calling me all night! He's been worried sick. He says you were not answering your phone!!"

Kevin? I rack my brains. Kevin...Kevin...who the hell is Kevin? Ohh! Right! That dude that I met at prom in the _last_ dream and went home and had sex with (somehow I knew I was in a new dream but didn't become lucid, so weird). Crap! What the hell does he want with me? 

Amy doesn't wait for me to respond.

"He's really worried that you might be cheating on him," she says disdainfully, and then glances toward the bed where Jared Leto is still half naked and asleep. 

"Oh...um...wait, what!? What are you talking about? How could I cheat on him, he's not my boyfriend! What's he talking about?"

"Well," said Amy still glaring at me, "it seems to me like you ARE cheating on him."

At that moment Jared Leto gets out of bed and starts getting dressed without a word. 

"No!" I shout, "No, no...whoa, whoa, whoa...he is NOT my boyfriend!" I say half directed at Amy and half at Jared. He just continues getting dressed. I start getting really worried that he's going to believe her. He walks to the door.

"Wait!" I run up to him, "Please, don't go, I swear, he's not my boyfriend, trust me, I don't have a boyfriend."

He smiles at me and says, "Don't worry about it, it's cool." 

"No! But I really don't!" I shout.

"Ok," he says, "but I do have to leave, I really got somewhere I need to be. But here's my phone number," and he takes out a pen and writes his number down on my hand. Afterwards I look up at him with a sad expression, and he can tell I'm skeptical. 

"I swear, that's my number...here...go ahead and call it." He points to my cellphone. I call the number on my hand, and his cell phone rings. 

"See? Don't worry. Just give me a call ok?" And he kisses me on the cheek before leaving.

I stand alone in my doorway, hating Amy...then I wake up.

----------


## nina

> Sorry to hear about your dog.
> 
> My dog from childhood visits me in dreams. But, now he's a druid from another dimension. heh



Thanks nomad, I appreciate that.  :smiley: 

A druid from another dimension...that is crazy lol. How did you recognize him?

----------


## Robot_Butler

I love/hate when you remember something from a previous dream, as if it were real.  Who was better?  Kevin or Jared?

----------


## nina

Someone had hired a woman to throw me an incredible party for some reason. Everything was perfect, the day was beautiful, I was given the most lovely dress to wear, my hair was done...perfect. I remember walking into this mansion or castle and I was led into this room. It was a huge auditorium that was set up almost like a tv show wrestling match with seats and a ring in the middle. I am being led up the row towards the center, I notice that everyone in the seats are people I know or knew at one time, old friends and acquaintances. They are smiling and waving at me, and I smile and wave back.

When I get to the center I see that my whole family is standing there. My mom, dad, sister, cousins, aunts, uncles. All the ones closest to me. Then everyone in the audience...like 500 people...start cheering! For me! And I run up to my family and hug them and we are all cheering and clapping and I feel so incredibly happy. 

Then there is a big screen being lowered so that we can watch a movie or something...and I stand in the ring with my family as they show clips! about MY LIFE!!! Things that I am really proud of!!! Things that I have done and accomplished. Times when I was funny. Times when I was having fun with friends. They went through this whole slideshow that basically highlighted all the best moments in my life. And everyone was still clapping. And I was so happy I had tears in my eyes. And I felt so incredibly grateful...and...proud. I actually felt proud to be...me. And so thankful for my life. 

After the slideshow everyone was led to the top floor of the mansion which was an enormous party room where dinner was served. Everything was decorated exactly how I would have loved it, it was all perfect. I remember speaking with the woman who arranged the party and telling her how magical she was and how perfect everything went! Everyone ate delicious meals and people were coming up to me and thanking me for inviting them to the party. I couldn't believe it. These people were actually thankful that they knew me? They wanted to celebrate just knowing me? I was incredibly flattered but it felt great. 

There was even a little petting zoo type of area...go figure since I love animals...this older lady had brought all these animals for people to play with. She had a litter of puppies with her at one point and I was watching the children playing with the puppies. 

Then one of the children says to the woman, "Look, one of the puppies is dead."

It was so strange because everything about the party was wonderful and happy and everything was going write, so to have something sad happen was so strange. I looked over at the little puppy and it did indeed look dead.

"No, he's not dead," said the old lady, "Look...see?" and she lited him up so we could all see that he was alive. The children laughed and continued playing with the puppies...but for me something was not right. 

I was concerned. I know that puppy had died. Somehow it came back to life. What was going on. Then the woman who organized my party came and stood next to me. 

"See?" she said to me. "I made your party magical. Everyone will have a wonderful time. Even sickness and death cannot penetrate the barrier I put up. Yes that's right, I set up a magical barrier around this mansion's land to keep everyone safe and happy and to make sure everything goes perfectly!!" ...and then she walked away, or possibly vanished. 

I went back to the party room where people were drunk and laughing and having fun. Everyone was calling me to come hang out with them, but I just sort of kept walking on past. 

Somehow I ended up near a ledge or an open window and I fell. I was very high up. I fell through glass into the swimming pool far below. I don't remember much of the fall. But I knew I should have been dead. I looked around at the night, it was dark...darkness was encroaching...and I was frightened. I needed to get back inside the castle but it was all locked up for safety reasons. I began to climb a spire that would lead me to the top party room where I could hopefully find an open window. So I climbed and I climbed...the whole time I was thinking about what the organizer lady had told me. And I was thinking about the puppy...the one that died and came back to life. Is that what happened to me? Should I be dead right now? Am I dead? And I stopped climbing and looked at my pale skin and dress that was torn to shreds. No, I'm still alive. Somehow. And I kept climbing. 

Several hours later I made it to the top and fell into an open window. Everyone shouted and waved at me and smiled.

"You are all still partying?" I asked, "It must be so late?" 

Hmm. Long party, I thought to myself. In fact, at that moment I even saw the sun began to rise over the horizon. It was almost morning! Suddenly with the darkness gone I was feeling much more confident and I saw people playing soccer outside on the lawn. I went to join them.

A few of them were distant relatives and some were friends. We were kicking the ball around, and I remember thinking how long this party was going to go on till. But at the same time not really caring because I was having fun. 

Then suddenly...it began to grow dark. I could see very ominous clouds in the distance, quickly rolling towards us. The organizer lady was standing in the yard and I ran over to her.

"What is that? What's happening?"

She looked very grim. She was not smiling and happy as she had been earlier. 

"Hey!" I shouted, "Please tell me what's going on!" the darkness was coming closer and closer.

"I set up a magical barricade around this place to ensure no bad things could take place inside while the party was going on. But bad things did happen, and now the darknesss has come to collect."

She looked at me, but she was not beautiful like before. She looked like a witch. 

"What are you saying? You knew this would happen? Did you set all of this up!? What will happen to us!?" ...but she was vanishing before my eyes and I was left standing alone on the lawn, people were all running inside for safety. 

I stood there, just wondering, what was going to happen. Then I saw it...coming over a hill...a black cloud...a swarm of something. I didn't bother trying to run, I knew it would find me no matter where I went. As the black cloud came closer I saw that it was made out of flies...and the ground went completely black. It was swarming with rats. A sea of rats at my feet and a cloud of flies surrounding me.

"Cover your face!!"
"Keep your eyes closed!"
"Run into the castle!!"

I heard people shouting to one another. 

But I didn't want to close my eyes, I wanted to see. I had to witness what was happening. Then I saw them, in the sky...four huge black clouds...like horses...the horsemen...come to collect. 

In a cloud of flies and rats at my feet, the four horsemen passed over me.

And then, I died.

----------


## juroara

Deep! Very deep! Your dream had death symbolism from the moment people were celebrating your life while you watched it on a screen.

----------


## nina

I only remember a few fragments.

At one point I was at a camp outdoors, it was dark and cloudy, there were people sitting around picnic tables. I was demonstrating the proper way to perform a finger through palm reality check. I remember saying something like, "see...this is how you know you aren't dreaming..." and I would try to push my finger through my palm and it wouldn't work. I feel dense.

I found myself lucid in the void and right away I wanted to try to get to Emerald Cay. First I decided to change into Ara, wearing all white and heels that made me look like I had hooves and made me at least a foot taller. Then I stopped for a moment to remember how I was going to get to Emerald Cay. The Subtle Knife. I reached into a pocket and pulled out the Subtle Knife. This knife is so incredibly sharp that it can cut through anything and everything. You focus your concentration on the tip of the knife and slowly drag it through the air, thinking about Emerald Cay. Until the knife finds a little snag in the air...where the energy meets up...and you cut. But I was having trouble finding the right place to cut and the dream faded out. 

I tried to DEILD but got stuck with very vivid HI. I was looking at the island. It was right there...out in the water...a few hundred meters away. But all I could do was look at it, as if from behind a window. It looked beautiful. Clear blue water was just beneath me. But the HI faded out, I did not enter a dream.  :Sad:  If I had managed to get into a dream, I would have made it there.

Brief lucidity. I was in a dark hallway in a house. A strong female presence was nearby. I could tell I was in her house. I saw her for a moment in the kitchen, standing over the sink. But she was all in shadow.

----------


## AURON

The subtle knife sounds like an awesome way to do a scene change.  GL the next time you try.

----------


## nina

> The subtle knife sounds like an awesome way to do a scene change.  GL the next time you try.



Thanks! I think I need a bit of practice using it, but I can easily see it becoming my method of choice for changing the dreamscape/teleporting/etc..  :smiley:

----------


## nina

The lucidity gods are toying with me.

----------


## nina

Last night I dreamt about someone. In the dream I knew he was someone extremely special to me, or would be in the future. It felt more like I was remote viewing than dreaming in a lot of ways, as I was just watching him, almost like I were a ghost. 

He had very tan skin, as if he were mixed, only I don't know what sort of mix. He did not have any african facial features, so he might have been a mix of several things. He was very tall and had a great body. His hair was black, and very short, almost shaved. I could tell that if it grew out it would be very curly like a fro. He wore a light blue t-shirt, which looked amazing against his tan skin. He had the most beautiful face, and when he smiled his teeth were very white. 

In the dream I thought he looked extremely familiar to me, as if I see him daily (on the news, a celebrity, or something) but now that I'm awake I realize that I've never seen anyone that looks like him. I wonder who he is.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Hopefully he's out there somewhere in the real world.  You'll meet him eventually.  Or, at least someone that reminds you of him.

----------


## nina

> Hopefully he's out there somewhere in the real world.  You'll meet him eventually.  Or, at least someone that reminds you of him.



Haha...hopefully! That would be pretty awesome.

----------


## nina

I just want to describe exactly what I have been dreaming about. It's a magical object made of crystals and rock. In the dreams I find it resting on the ocean floor. It brings associations of lost civilizations, like Atlantis, and in the dream it has immense energy and power. I am usually just holding it, as if, I do not know what to do with it. 

It's a round object with a diameter of about four inches and fits perfectly in one hand. The base is made of a dark rock. The rock is a geode, open at the top and many crystals growing inside of it. Resting on the top are several gorgeous aquamarine, blue-green Larimar stones. There are other stones of other greenish, blue colors, as well as some very tiny sea shells. When I look at it, it looks like the sea floor, and that I am looking at some magical coral reef of beautiful colors and little creatures swimming around the crystals and stones. The whole top part seems to be encased in a clear material, like glass, except that things within it can move around, as if in water. It's almost like a snow globe, except that it is not glass and water, both inside and out are made of the same mystical material. When I look at it, it feels more like I am looking "into" it...and I can see many depths. I remember seeing beautiful blues and shimmerying golds. I feel like I can find answers within if I know how to look. It reminds me a bit of Lyra and her Golden Compass/Alethiometer.

----------


## juroara

What an awesome magical item! Hearing about it makes me think of the crystal skulls. They don't look as pretty as what you saw in a dream. It's just the idea of this crystal thing holding memories and power. (that and, living mayans today claim the first crystal skull was made in atlantis)

Do you dream of this often?

----------


## nina

Yah the crystal skulls are pretty fascinating. I've only started dreaming about it recently. I keep finding myself in the ocean. Last night I remember standing on a beach in the Caribbean and staring out at the crashing waves of clear bluish-green water. It was so gorgeous. I probably keep dreaming about the Caribbean because of the Deep Dreaming task...although I've always had a strong affinity for it. Also I probably keep dreaming about Larimar because it's so incredibly beautiful, and the only place to find it is in the Caribbean. It is theorized that this is the stone Edgar Cayce had foretold would be discovered, and also called the Atlantis Stone. So that's probably why I am dreaming about associations with Atlantis.  :smiley:

----------


## nina

This is pretty cool. I have never heard of this stone before nor seen photos of it...but it actually depicts what I tried to describe above. Someone just posted a link to this website in the gemstones/crystals thread and I found this:





> Lodalite was formed many millions of years ago in only one location, the Minas Gerais area of Brazil.
> 
> Uses: These very powerful journeying crystals are used by shamans to induce visionary experiences and healings. Meditation with a dream crystal is said to bring transformation on many levels. *The soft patterns within each crystal remind one of an underwater scene in another world*.



That's so interesting! Basically the object I describe looks much like this, only with chunks of blue-green larimar and a few other colors inside the clear crystal.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

You got me wanting
some Larimar also.
Beautiful Dolphin 
Love in a stone.

----------


## nina

> You got me wanting
> some Larimar also.
> Beautiful Dolphin 
> Love in a stone.



Isn't it gorgeous? I don't want to just buy one though. I feel strongly that crystals and gemstones will find their way to you when they are supposed to. Most of my stones were given to me by friends or family throughout the years. The few stones I have actually bought for myself, were spur of the moment, when I was taken with them in person. As much as I want some Larimar...I'm just not sure about buying one from the internet. There's only so much you can tell from a picture really. But who knows, I've put the intention out there...maybe I'll get lucky!  :smiley:

----------


## nina

(I think it's safe to assume that if you read other people's DJ's you are going to dream about them  :wink2: )

I found myself semi-lucid pretty early in the night and therefore don't remember a lot of the details. I remember looking up into the sky and seeing something up there. I flew into the sky and saw that it was a person. It was nomad, wearing white, riding a small dragon. Then I saw that I was also riding a small dragon. I was flying upside down on my dragon for some reason. Nomad was just hovering in the air and I flew up to him, still upsidedown, and stopped just a few feet away.

"Hi! I'm Nina!" I said, somewhat stupidly, not really sure what to say. He smiled at me.

"I'm Nomad," he replied in a friendly way.

"Nice to meet you," I said. Then I did a loop with my dragon so I could face him right side up. His dragon transformed from a smaller one into an enormous black dragon, and I remember thinking that it was very impressive looking. My dragon was small, but sporty.

I was already only semi-lucid and quickly losing my lucidity. Then I realized that it was my dragon that found his dragon. I wanted to tell him. It took me a few seconds to find the words.

"I found you with my pink dragon," I told him, and then quickly realized what I had said didn't make much sense, especially since my dragon was dark and not pink, "I mean, my dragon found you. I think."

The dream faded out.

I was looking down a trail into a forest. There was a creepy middle aged man on this trail...he was just staring at me relentlessly. I became filled with fear. Just the presence of this man terrified me for some reason. I felt like his attention was somehow turned onto me. He moved closer to me along the trail, except he only disappeared and appeared closer, and didn't actually walk. It was extremely eerie. I was stuck in one place and could not move for some reason. I watched this man slowly moving closer and closer, I started screaming and eventually woke myself up.

----------


## ninja9578

Pink dragons sound awesome.  Inspired by a movie?

----------


## Mancon

> Pink dragons sound awesome.  Inspired by a movie?



I know, I thought that was sweet!

----------


## nina

> Pink dragons sound awesome.  Inspired by a movie?



Nope.

----------


## nina

*Hand of God*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QahzbgUVwk (please listen)

I was riding in a car with my sister and one of her friends. It was spring break and we wanted to go where there would be water to swim in, so we drove north to Cleveland to go to Lake Erie for some reason. However when we got there, we saw about a foot of old snow on the ground that had not yet melted from winter. I got out of the car and played in the snow a bit. 

"I doubt we're going to be able to swim in THAT water!" I said. We all knew it would be freezing. So we opted to get a really nice hotel room instead which had a swimming pool. 

Quite a bit happened and suddenly there was a detective in our hotel room. He was investigating the effects of this Hand of God mp3 or idose or whatever it is called. There were a group of people talking, as if something had happened. The detective addressed me and asked if I would test the mp3 and see what effects I got. I was happy to oblige. 

First let me describe our hotel room. It was very very large, and had many many rooms, but some of the rooms only existed in the astral realm. There was one real room that I must describe in detail. It was called the Reflection Chamber. 

The Reflection Chamber was a large room with glass walls so that you could easily see in and out of it at any time. The floor was tile. The room was completely dark...except that in the very center of the large dark room there was a circle cut into the ceiling, filled with a brilliant golden light. And from this circle poured water...as if it was a shower. But the golden light caught each water droplet and it looked like you were showering in golden glitter or sparkles. It was so incredible beautiful. A large room in complete darkness...and in the middle of this dark solitude...a single round area of falling golden water, like sparkles. This room, was magical. 

I put the headphones on and began listening to Hand of God. It was supposed to be binaural beats, but what I heard was extremely beautiful music. In fact I believe it was Surface of the Sun, from the Sunshine soundtrack.

As soon as the track started playing I found myself being whisked out of my body, tugged from the mid-region, as though an invisible rope was tied around my waist. It was exactly like a dxm trip actually, and I noted the familiarity in the dream. It is a very strong, intense, OBE...where you are pulled from room to room. So when the track started playing, I was immediately whisked away into the Reflection Chamber. The music was so beautiful, and the room with the golden rain in the middle of the dark emptiness was so spiritual I was just in awe...and I was amazed that an mp3 could give me an OBE like this, and then I realized, that I must be on dxm as well. 

As I was being pulled through the Reflection Chamber to see the beauty, the pull slows down so you can get a proper look at things, and then it whisks you off again quickly to the next room. 

I was whisked to a room that looked like it was a storefront. And I saw myself sitting in the Lotus position. I was alone, and it was completely dark all around me, but there was a golden light shining down on me. I slowed down as I passed this sight....and was whisked through it quickly and into the next room. 

As I was slowly approaching this room I saw a boy behind a display case in a store front, just like I had been in the last one. I wondered if I was in a museum? He didn't seem to be aware that I was there...but as I whisked past him he turned and looked at me, catching me by surprise. And I thought to myself, "That is who I am going to marry?" 

The song began to peak and I was filling with tears. Everything I was seeing was so incredibly beautiful and magical...the next room I was whisked to had a huge stone bust of Jesus Christ in it. I was just in awe, with tears streaming down my cheeks. I noticed that was a huge tear falling from his left eye. And I choked back more tears. I may not practice Catholicism anymore, but I am still a very spiritual person, and this certainly had a strong effect on me, as did everything else I had encountered. 

I was then whisked away into another room...but this was a war room of some sort. There were pictures all over the walls. I saw things written about Jesus, and the Jews, I saw Swastikas, and war plans, I saw many things...just like I had the other few times I have felt that I visited the Akashic Records, and I have no doubt that this was where I was. My stay in the room was short however and I was whisked away into one last room.

One. Last. Room. But...what was in this final room? I am sorry to tell any who might be reading this...that I cannot tell you. Because I myself do not know. This is the only part of the dream that I am unable to remember. I remember what happened before...and exactly after...but this part is blank. And I believe I know why. 

When I have visited the Akashic Records before I had been told by an angel there that I can not bring anything back home with me. It all needs to remain in its place in the hall of records. Even if you read something and learn something, you cannot bring it back with you, as in, it will not go into your memory. The only thing you can do is establish a connection, like an uplink to the record you want to access, and you must know how to keep that connection while awake. There are some who can do this...but sadly...most people who even manage to make it to the Akashic Records a few times as I have...cannot remember how to keep that uplink, and therefore are unable to access what you learned while you were there. I'm still trying to figure out how this uplink might work. It's likely to be just a specific vibraitonal frequency that you need to pick up on in meditation or something? Anyways...

So the last room...the most important one...I have no memory of.

After the song was over I took the headphones off and talked to the detective. I told him pretty much everything I've said here, except that part about the Akashic Records. I just told him that the OBE stopped in that "war room". He thanked me and said that his investigation was over and he left. 

I asked my sister what happened when she listened to the Hand of God, and she said, "I was floating through the Reflection Chamber, it was so beautiful!" 

"Yeah, I said, that's exactly how it started with me too. That room is magical. And that song (Surface of the Sun) truly is the Hand of God."

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Very nice!
     There must be a symbol to keep the uplink alive. With a word.

----------


## nina

> Very nice!
>      There must be a symbol to keep the uplink alive. With a word.



How do you know?

----------


## Robot_Butler

Wow, you've had some great dreams the past few days.  I love your description of that crystal, and the photos that follow.  There is something magical about discovering that something you've dreamed of can be real.  Almost as if you can bring a little bit of the dream into the real world with you.  I think you're right that it will somehow find its way to you.

----------


## juroara

What a magical dream! And just to make sure I'm understanding this right, your sister and the detective were in the dream right? Or is this a real life OBE? Either way it's magical! I love your descriptions, I can envision that room already

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> How do you know?



I don't know..... but I do...this is how reiki works. Symbols and mantras are like keys for such things. Maybe you can find the symbol in a dream. The uplink is kept when a symbol holds the same vibrational frequency. Implant the symbol in your third eye and then your third eye has the link. But you need the symbol and the word.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Thanks nomad, I appreciate that. 
> 
> A druid from another dimension...that is crazy lol. How did you recognize him?



I didn't see this until just now. It actually took awhile. This is the history of Sarnox and I.

I built a ziggurat on the Moon, and proclaimed myself, Juargawn, god of Nothing. Then, a Druid showed up. He said he had been the best friend of my Higher Self aka Otherme. When I merged with my Higher Self, he followed Otherme to me.  

He said he wanted to hang out, so I asked him if he wanted to be my High Priest. He said, "Sure."

He told me his name was Samuel, but to call him Sarnox for fun.

Samuel was the name of my dog, the only dog I have ever had, but we called him Sam.  Sam was my best friend when I was a kid. Samuel was the best friend of my Higher Self. It took a while for me to figure it out!

He often looks like a man with a body of purple or green flame, with yellow eyes and teeth floating in his head, riding a giant skeletal Great Dane.  I have had lots of dreams of Sarnox. He has a twisted sense of humor.

----------


## nina

> What a magical dream! And just to make sure I'm understanding this right, your sister and the detective were in the dream right? Or is this a real life OBE? Either way it's magical! I love your descriptions, I can envision that room already



Yes this happened inside the dream.  ::D:  Thank you! It wouldn't be too difficult for me to recreate the room in a 3d program...if I get some spare time on my hands I just might have to do this.  :smiley:

----------


## nina

> I don't know..... but I do...this is how reiki works. Symbols and mantras are like keys for such things. Maybe you can find the symbol in a dream. The uplink is kept when a symbol holds the same vibrational frequency. Implant the symbol in your third eye and then your third eye has the link. But you need the symbol and the word.



Thank you! I have been trying to figure this whole uplink out for over a year now...ever since my visit to the Hall of Records where I was given certain information about the connection with the physical plane. 

What's really interesting is that during this dream, at the part where I was floating through the room and saw my other self in the lotus position meditating...I saw that there was a symbol sort of etched into my third eye. In the dream I remember thinking that it might be something important, but there was just too much activity going on to put too much effort into remembering it, and I only saw it for a second or two. When I think back, I can remember something with wavy lines, and it reminded me of a symbol for water. (which now that I think about it, fits considering that water was a main theme in that dream)


edit: Christ Dannon, I just remembered something! Several years ago I had my very first visit (that I can remember) to the Akaschic Records. On that occassion I actually woke up with a symbol burned into my hand. It intrigued me so much that I made a thread about it here and posted an image of what it looked like. I later identified it as the ancient rune symbol for fire.

Water...fire...hmm coincidence? Also, do you know of a good source to identify such symbols? I'd like to learn more about it.

edit edit: AND forgive my slowness...but I actually DID bring a symbol out of that dream and even mention it in my journal above...it was a swastika  ::shock::  ...I need to ask cyclic about that one

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Swastika is an ancient Tibetan symbol, and also Native American and Celtic. It usually symbolizes the sun when it spins clockwise. When it spins counterclockwise it is a cleansing symbol. It cuts attachments and sucks them in to its center where it recycles the energy. In this form it is related to Saturn, whose symbol is the sickle. You can think of the counterclockwise swastika as four sickles.  It is a powerful symbol, which is why Hitler adopted it. I think it also may be related to Germanic Runes. Hitler was very into the occult and channeled some powerful energies, which ended up driving him mad, plus the methamphetamines and the syphilis. What a crazy guy. 

I would really love to see the swastika cleansed of all its negative associations and restored to its rightful place as a powerful spiritual symbol.

A clockwise spiral from outer to inner pulls in energy from above and concentrates it at the bottom/center, like a whirlpool when you flush the toilet. A counterclockwise spiral takes energy and spreads it out and up.

Water always flows down, fire always flows up. Both purify by different means. Christ was baptized by John the Baptist with water, and he said when he comes back he will baptize the world with fire. Fire flows up. 

I don't know of one source in particular that tells about symbols. Every spiritual tradition has its own symbols and many symbols in common. There are universal themes. And symbols are even being discovered today that have these universal themes. Crop circles are great symbols, when you know the language of symbols you can see what the crop circles are doing by meditating on the symbols.

I recommend that you devote a whole dream to finding and meditating on a symbol that holds the uplink, if you have the skill. I sure don't at this point in time.

Symbols are living, they change and evolve as you do, and as humanity does. 

Try the swastika. Check out the Antakarana, which is a three spoked swastika that resembles a cube, it is one of the symbols in the post I made above.

Research Reiki, Reiki makes a special study of symbols and borrows them from all traditions and even discovers new ones. But Reiki practitioners can be secretive to non-initiates. But you have a dreamer friend who practices Reiki who is happy to answer questions.  :wink2:

----------


## nina

Thank you for that! I also happen to have a godmother who is a master reiki healer. So I will definitely ask her about the symbols.  :smiley:

----------


## Aneas

I was given my symbol after a shamanic dream death when I was 15.  It was made of what looked like white crystal. In the dream the entity told me that it represented me and that it would protect me.  I had a a rune reading on my 21st birthday. The runecaster told me that the rune that was in the center represented me.  I was stunned when I turned it over and it was the same symbol.  It is the norse rune Algiz which represents  protection and a connection between man and the divine.  I didn't meet my father until I was 25 which is when I took on his last name of Erickson and found that my family comes from Sweden.  I still wear this symbol on a necklace.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Cool story, Aneas  ::D:   I love when things come together, like that.

----------


## nina

Another Patrick Dempsey dream. So weird I don't even watch TV or any movies or shows he has been in. Usually when I dream about random famous people I can make some sort of connection, but not with him.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

I hope I don't dream of him now! I never even heard of him until now. He has a wry smile, like he got caught eating a cookie and he is trying to swallow it without you knowing. Who the hell is Patrick Dempsey? I will have to wikipedia him now.

----------


## nina

> He has a wry smile, like he got caught eating a cookie and he is trying to swallow it without you knowing. Who the hell is Patrick Dempsey? I will have to wikipedia him now.



lmao...great imagery

----------


## nina

Had several very vivid dreams last night, but I had to get up early and get to class so I didn't have time to write them down and now I forget a lot.  :tongue2: 

At a huge party, not sure if it's at a house or a club, as everything is dark except the place where the music is coming from and the people are dancing. At some point I had trouble walking because I was lighter than air and kept floating. I floated to the bar area and for some reason I was actually behind the bar. There were some cute guy bartenders and I was perched on top of a door and flirting with the guys. I was wearing shorts and apparently had forgotten to shave my legs...for like a month... ::?:  because the guy was flirting with me and then he made a joke about the furry tights I was wearing under my shorts. I was so embarrassed I tried to float out of there as quickly as I could. 

I wound up outside the party on a really pretty patio or deck. I was all alone and it was nighttime and completely dark except for a few patio lights. Then it started pouring down rain, like a torrential down pour. It was really beautiful. I watched the rain falling onto the deck and remember thinking how pretty it was reflected in the lights. (I guess the reflected water has been a really common theme in my dreams lately?) Eventually the deck began to get completely flooded and was almost like a baby pool. 

I was in my room changing my clothes. Apparently my room was in the basement of the party...as if it were at my house...but the party was a huge club so none of it really makes sense. Anyways...I went back up to the party. I walk into the dance room area and I see a big comfy looking couch on my left. There are two guys sitting on it that I vaguely recognize and one girl on the other end kinda passed out. There was room for me to sit in between the 2 guys and the girl. For some reason when I sat down I got real sleepy too and kinda starting passing out. I could feel myself slowly falling over, onto the guy sitting next to me. Then he says to his friend, "dude, check it out...this chick just fell on me...does that mean I'm allowed to make out with her?" His friend replies, "Uh, I dunno man, I don't think so." For whatever reason I was just listening to them but still sorta passed out. I honestly don't know if I was faking or not lol. 

At that point the girl wakes up and leaves the couch. I decide to stretch my legs out where she had been sitting, and then decide I just want to lay down. Apparently I was REALLY sleepy. Then the guy nudges me and says something like, "hey, can I lay down next to you?" I mumbled an "mmhmm". He lays down...we start making out...his friend joins in...and the rest is history. I have to wonder if that was the most pathetic passive way to instigate dream sex ever? Just...pass out next to someone? I mean, what the hell? The weird thing is...I think I've used this strategy a few times before. I don't understand it. I only recognized the two guys as forum members after I woke up. In the dream I was only vaguely aware of knowing them from somewhere. Oh, the girl might have also been a forum member.

The next morning I see my sister with her friends and she asks me if I stayed in my room for the whole party because she didn't see me and was pissed that I blew her off. I remember sorta smirking and telling her that I ended up hooking up with "x" and "y" and she looked shocked. Then apparently "x" and "y" turned out to be really famous rock stars or something and her and her friends had been trying to hook up with them for a long time but they are super picky. 

Next I was with this same group of people but we were in a field...I think it was like...the property where the party had taken place. They were walking somewhere and I was following but I was walking sooo slow and I couldn't keep up. Suddenly I heard this enormous tractor behind me and it was getting closer and closer. I tried going faster because this thing was going to run me over...I never saw it though, only heard it. It was so loud and so close now that it was making me vibrate. Suddenly my whole body was vibrating. Wait a minute, I think...why am I vibrating? But before I got a chance to become lucid I woke up. 

Different dream. There's a place in the middle of some ocean...like a manmade island or floating city, but it's just a resort. I was at the resort and watching people sun bathing. I heard a woman's voice make an announcement over the PA system that the last flight to the mainland would be leaving in a minute, and the next one wouldn't be for a week. No one seemed concerned, they were pretty content just hanging around doing nothing and getting some sun. I watch the plane take off...it's pretty large like a normal commercial plane, and somehow takes off from the water...a few seconds after take off the tail comes off and the plane goes down. It skids across the water and everyone makes an "awwhhhh" sound...as though they are in the audience of some comedy show. 

Then I watch these old ladies in wheelchairs talking and they start cracking some jokes. I can't remember then really but in the dream they were hilarious. The one old lady says something about how she expected the resport to be larger, and how everyone was disappointed at how small and restrictive it was being there. Another old lady says, "yeah, kinda makes me wish I was back at Sycamore". And another lady says, "Is that the Sycamore street between 12th and Maple?" And the first lady says, "I don't know about Sycamore Street, I'm talking about Sycamore Glen, the retirement home." And all the ladies laugh. Then another lady says, "When I lay down in bed, I like to hook my wheelchair up to a battery and let it run around outside...I like to keep ahead of myself." They laugh again, althought the joke doesn't make much sense.

Apparently this resort offers whale riding. They find a whale, and lower you down right over it's blowhole...then when the whale blows water, you are basically just shot into the air...and supposedly its a lot of fun. But it didn't look like fun to me. I remember asking the guy in charge a few questions because it didn't seem safe.

Ehh lots more stuff happened but that's all I can really remember enough to write down.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I like your old lady jokes.  The scene reminds me of an old comedy routine from a classic TV sitcom.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

The Golden Girls? Haha!

Whale riding is fun. Especially when they fly.

----------


## BigFan

> Swastika is an ancient Tibetan symbol, and also Native American and Celtic. It usually symbolizes the sun when it spins clockwise. When it spins counterclockwise it is a cleansing symbol. It cuts attachments and sucks them in to its center where it recycles the energy. In this form it is related to Saturn, whose symbol is the sickle. You can think of the counterclockwise swastika as four sickles.  It is a powerful symbol, which is why Hitler adopted it. I think it also may be related to Germanic Runes. Hitler was very into the occult and channeled some powerful energies, which ended up driving him mad, plus the methamphetamines and the syphilis. What a crazy guy. 
> .....
> Research Reiki, Reiki makes a special study of symbols and borrows them from all traditions and even discovers new ones. But Reiki practitioners can be secretive to non-initiates. But you have a dreamer friend who practices Reiki who is happy to answer questions.



hmm, interesting read. I have seen some games and have heard that he was into the occult, but, never fully knew if it was a fictious thing. As for crop circles, well, they had a documentary on TV a couple of years back where they said that they were actually created by humans and not aliens, etc.... Having said that, what's the point of knowing symbols other than just well knowledge? 
@Aquanina Very interesting dream(Hand of God) one. I would love to have some symbolic dream. You said you've visited the records. Do you mind telling me how you could tell it was actually the records, just curious is all? Alternatively, you could point me to the dream and I'll read it myself  :tongue2:

----------


## nina

> @Aquanina Very interesting dream(Hand of God) one. I would love to have some symbolic dream. You said you've visited the records. Do you mind telling me how you could tell it was actually the records, just curious is all? Alternatively, you could point me to the dream and I'll read it myself



Thank you.  :smiley:  I first began having symbolic lucids dreams when I took the suggestion from another member here and started saying prayers and/or meditating within lucids. This is always an extremely spiritual experience and leads to amazing things. If you have never tried mediating inside a lucid dream I highly recommend it. I have experienced the spiritual spiral into the heavens and been confronted with the Wall of God while saying the Our Father inside a lucid dream. The Wall of God appeared to me as a wall that was merely a few feet away from me, as I was spirling upward through the center of earth. The wall was covered in writings, old symbols, religious paintings, many many historical things and I desperately tried to remember but it was just awe inspiring and my mind was completely overwhelmed. Saying the Hail Mary sent me in a downward spiral into the earth (Mother). I was raised Catholic but I don't practice and haven't for years. I just wanted to see what would happen when I prayed in my lucids. It was incredibly spiritual. Another time I was confronted by both the touch of God and Mary through a wall. You can find these dreams on the first page of my dream journal I think. I'll try to find them for you. 

However the first time I feel completely certain that I visited the Akashic Records happened during a deep intense meditative/OBE experience. I remember arriving at this place...right away I knew I was...somewhere else. This was not a place on our plane of existence...nor a place in the dream world...or astral plane. This was...something more, and incredible real. And solid. Yet I felt as though I was so far away from the "real world" I might have been on a different planet distance wise. Meaning that the distance from our waking state and this extremely high plane of existence seemed very great. And yet, everything was familiar. I knew I had been there before...many times. In fact, I felt that a part of me had always lived and existed there. I knew it when I was there. You forget it when you leave. 

At the entrance I was gifted with wings. Because everyone there must have wings. If you are a being that does not have wings, you pick them up at the door, and you leave them at the door. 

The hall was...immense. I entered through a huge archway. The ceiling was arched like many cathedrals all laid out in a grid pattern. There were rows and rows of huge shelves with books and items and all sorts of relics and things. A gold light shown brightly through the hall though I could not identify the source. There was no floor...everything seemed to be floating in infinite space. It was incredibly beautiful and awe inspiring. 

There were so few....so few people there. I remember feeling sad at this. I was told, telepathically, or perhaps I just remembered (as is natural to do while you are there) that every single person on the planet was the ability to come here...but they just don't know how to get here. And there were only a tiny handful...floating about this enormous space. There were angels as well, who always had been there. 

While I was there I rememebered that you can read the books and learn things while you are there, but you cannot pick up a book, or a piece of information, and bring it back with you to the earthly plane. The only thing you can do is maintain an uplink...that will allow you to download the information that you have already learned when you were in the Akashic Records. So you have to actually go there to learn something, or perhaps to establish the first link. Perhaps to mark the book with a symbol...so that you can assess that information on the earth plane. This is the part I'm still having trouble figuring out. I KNOW that there is an uplink...and that there are certain ways to access this information consciously. But I haven't figured it out yet. 

Anyways, I remember reading through some books while I was there. There were some lines I read over and over again, telling myself that I MUST remember this when I get back, and I felt confident that I had established some sort of link. But alas, I have been unable to access that information. I am confident that I will be able to figure it out eventually though. The thing is...that the Hall of Records is a very difficult place to get to. You need to be at a certain level of extremely high vibration...brought on by mediation, specific drugs, or perhaps meditation inside a lucid dream. These are all ways to reach higher astral planes. 

I remember giving the wings back with sadness as I left...but I was also anxious to make the journey home and remember what I had learned. Sadly, I didn't. But I was glad to at least remember how things work there. I will never forgot how it felt to be there. It's possibly the most magical and spiritual experience I've ever had and I am completely convinced that every bit of what I experienced is real. And it's real for everyone. Anyone can get there...and they should try! The Hall is there, and it's just waiting to give you spiritual enlightenment. I am definitely going to explore more when I can.

----------


## BigFan

Thanks for the quick reply. Very interesting dream. I plan to do some prayers within my future LDs to see what kind of spiritual experience I can get. I was told by a guy once that I had a high vibration, now whether that is true or not, I have no clue, but, I'm pretty confident in my abilities and confident that I will be led to somewhere great when I pray in my LD since I believe that I'm a very spiritual person. You just made me even more excited to have LD now  ::D:  Too bad I have to wait some more time  :tongue2:

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

I have so many things I want to try on my plate, but this is up there on the top of my list!

----------


## nina

Dream Part 1

She slowly regained consciousness and found herself laying lat on her stomach, her face pressed against a wooden floor. She slowly got to her knees all the while looking around and examining her surroundings. It was a completely circular room about 25 feet in diameter. She squinted and tried to see the walls, they appeared to be made of dirt. The only light came from high up...where the circular room had no ceiling. It appeared to be some sort of room build into the ground, and she was at the bottom...no wait...she got to her feet. The floor she stood on was like a raft of round logs in the center of the room. There were gapes in the floor all around the edges where the central "raft" was only connected by one log to the walls in some sort of design or symbolic structure. She peered into a space between the logs but only saw blackness below her.

A deep low rumbling sounded through the chamber, like distant thunder. She heard hard, strong footsteps coming from somewhere above her. She looked up. The rumbling thunder came again, like a hiss. It was laughter. A man's slow humorless laughter.

There was a loud thud on the planks of wood behind her. She turned her head slowly, and saw a figure standing in the shadows. He took a step forward into the light shining down from above. She gasped.

He was an enormous figure, very tall and extraordinarily muscular. He wore camo pants with a thick belt which were tucked into huge black boots. His wife beater was filthy with dirt and there was a terrifying sneer playing around his mouth. His head was shaved and she could not see his eyes, which were masked behind large black goggles. She thought to herself that he looked like something out of a video game. But then again, so did she.

"I've handled worse," she said, more to herself than to the figure advancing on her.

He laughed again. A slow mirthless laugh, which made her blood run cold.

She attacked first. He blocked her effortlessly and sent her crashing to the ground. He kicked her toward the edge of the room, where the wooden planks were very sparse. She rolled to the edge and found her footing on a wooden log, ready to mount another attack. But then the man gave out an enormous bellow and set his foot crashing down onto the floor just in front of her. The wood splintered. She struggled for something to hold onto and screamed as she fell through the floor into the blackness.

Thud. She had fallen about twenty feet and landed on a round wooden log, clinging on for dear life. She was horrified to see that this was another structure just like where she had been, except the floor was even less. There were only a few logs crossing over one another to create a framework to stand on. Again, forming some kind of symbolic shape.

Another thud. The man had landed on the floor just next to her. He grabbed her long braided hair and she screamed as he pulled her up off the log she was clinging on to. He flung her across the entire length of the room and she hit the dirt wall and fell backwards onto the wooden frame. She was getting angry now. She had never had so much trouble with someone before. What was this place he had built? She glanced down and again only saw blackness. It seemed to go on forever.

She gathered her strength and again attacked the man. This time, putting all her effort into it. She was too quick for him, and he didn't manage to block her every move. But he still just stood there, as though she were nothing more than a pesky fly. She took a step back and observed him for a moment.

He laughed again, and then spoke in that same slow dark rumbling voice. "Angie," he hissed...and she shuddered..."so much spirit...don't quit yet."

Now she laughed. "Fool," she replied, "I'm just getting started."

He gave her an ironic little bow with his head.

"I _will_ kill you."

"So be it," he replied.

And again she attacked, deftly moving between the wooden logs, using her quickness to her advantage. But for as enormous as he was, his movements were even quicker and sharper, calculated, like a machine. They fought...and she was quickly becoming exhausted. She lost her balance and fell through the floor...again, through blackness.

Crash. She felt wood splinter beneath her back as she fell straight through the next floor. And again...crash...she was gaining acceleration...crash...through a third floor...nearly unconscious...would she fall forever...how deep was this chamber...

She landed hard amongst the falling wooden rumble onto another wooden floor. But this one had a complete floor...there were no gaps...she could not see what was below it. Had she finally reached the bottom? Again the man landed with a thud behind her. She got to her feet and saw him standing there. How did he manage to jump that far? He was making her feel extremely foolish and powerless. What was this place?

to be cont, forum is down and dream is long

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

The suspense is killing me!

----------


## nina

She stood there, in the center of the chamber...ready to attack the man again...or more so...to defend herself, as she was quite certain by now that she could not take him by force. She took a step toward him and he pulled an enormous knife from his belt. He flung it right past her and she felt it brush past her hair.

"You missed." 

He cocked his head a bit to the side and looked past her. He nodded in that direction and she turned her head and saw ropes running along the chamber wall. The knife was sticking right in the middle...finally the frayed rope broke and the entire center circle of the room split open like a trap door...and again...she was falling. 

"DAMNIT!" she shouted as she landed with a thud onto the wooden floor below. She was coughing now. Completely Banged up. She couldn't even get up. 

Another loud thud and she knew he had landed right next to her. He moved quickly and deftly now. He was on top of her...grabbing onto her hair, pulling her head up from the wooden "floor". She was panting for breath and completely terrified. But she would not break down. She would not cry...and even as she thought it...warm tears began to well up in her eyes. 

"Where am I you fucker!!!" she shouted. "IS THIS HELL!!"

"Oh Angie...Angie...Angie...." he growled softly at her, his lips just inches from the back of her neck, still kneeling over top of her. She was drenched with sweat and fear...and he seemed to be loving every minute of it. "No this is not your hell Angie." And he laughed loudly again...almost manically..."It is mine!"

Just then she flung her head backwards as hard as she could...she made contact. He rolled over, off of her, blood was pouring from his nose and mouth...but he continued to laugh. She was barely able to get to her feet, she was still in so much pain, but this was her chance. She got to her feet and stomped on him again and again. His face, his stomach, everything she could reach. Then she saw it. A dagger in his belt. She pulled it out. 

"No." he said calmly.

"I told you I would kill you."

"But I'm not done playing with you yet, Angie...we still have a loooong...way to go...." and he glanced through wooden planks into the blackness beneath them.

"IT'S OVER!" she shouted, ready to plunge the knife into his bloodied figure laying on the ground. 

"Not yet." 

And with that he pulled a rope and the entire floor came apart at the seams...every single log and everyone that had been standing on them fell into the darkness.

It was getting so dark now, the further she fell....she crashed through another floor...the wood splintering again...and another floor...and another...and another.....one after the other she was falling to her doom. She struggled for something to grasp onto...but the pain was too great...she was so disoriented...and her strength was failing her completely. CRASH...she found herself laying face first on another wooden trap. 

He was there in an instant. Not even a sound this time. It was as if he were waiting for her.

"What _are_ you," she said to him, with such disdain and loathing. "You...you...are not human."

He smirked at her. The more pain she seemed to be feeling, the more enjoyment he seemed to be getting out of it. He walked over to where she was laying on the sparse wooden planks. 

Then he said, in a deep slow terrifying voice..."this is hell Angie. I am the Devil. I control everything here. And you are here with me for all eternity." 

"But I'm not dead!" she screamed, having completely succumbed to tears. 

"No...not yet." he replied, advancing toward her.

"I'm dreaming! This is a dream! This can't be real!" she shouted manically. She pointed at him, "You! you aren't real! I'm not afraid of you! You're not real!" and she shook her head and began whispering to herself to wake up, curled up in a ball, with her hands over her eyes. 

He walked over to her...and slowly moved her hands from her eyes.

"Angie," he whispered to her face, "This is _not_ a dream."

A flash of silver...
the swish and thud of a blade...
a spurt of blood...

...a scream in the darkness.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

What happened?! I guess she killed him? Who is Angie? Are you Angie? So many questions.... but such a violent dream.

----------


## nina

> What happened?! I guess she killed him? Who is Angie? Are you Angie? So many questions.... but such a violent dream.



Actually I was just a third person observer for the entire dream...and the dream ended obscurely without me knowing exactly what happened.

----------


## nina

I'm borrowing a laptop so I can write my dreams down from last night before I completely forget them...having a broken keyboard is so incredibly annoying.  :Sad: 

Anyways...finally lucidity. I had been having a dry spell.

The first dream involved my ex and it was a pretty amazing dream that I felt certain at the time was shared. Of course after you wake up, that feeling always gets a bit blurry. I'm not going to write details of the dream due to a few factors...but one thing worth noting is that we talked for awhile about the dream. I was worried he would forget it once he woke up, and he said he wouldn't. I told him that we needed to come up with a code word...that way even if he did forget the dream, he would still subconsciously remember the word once he woke. He surprised me by flat out saying "no" and that we didn't need a code word, because he wouldn't forget. A few of his responses during our conversation had really surprised me as they were completely unexpected and did not seem like things I would come up with at all, just one of many reasons I felt certain he was not a DC. Anyways, haven't talked to him in awhile, so it would be weird to contact him about the dream...but I might anyway just to satisfy my own curiosity. 

That was a pretty long dream, and eventually it faded out. I found myself in a white void, which was strange since I usually have black voids and cannot ever remember being in a while void like that. It was like a white mist and there were colored lights that would reflect in it...sort of like a white aurora borealis. Somehow I just knew that there was something about the white mist...it was a really strong conductor of...something. I had my hands out and was holding two rods. I have no idea where I got them. They were like antennas...or rather...magnets. I thought that I wanted to share another dream and I knew that the wands or metal rods that I was holding should be used to find the right frequency. 

I didn't know who to try and dream with...I thought of several people, and as my thoughts turned to a new person...the rods would move subtley in my hands one direction or the other...like a dousing rod in a way. And whatever way they were moving is the way I was "flying" through the white mist. Anyways I went through a few people's names in my head, but nothing was really coming through and I just felt like I couldn't lock onto anyone's frequency. Then I thought of RK and I felt the metal wands point in one particular direction and really "pull" me through the mist as though I was zooming to that person.

As a dreamscape began to form around me, the first thing I saw was a tree and I remember how strange it was because it was surrounded in nets. I looked around and saw that all the trees had these nets on them and some were thick cargo nets with lots of orange/yellow plastic objects like buoys hanging in them. I remember thinking that this place wasn't right and tried to draw a square portal in the air with my Subtle Knife to fly through. I came across a girl with dark hair, younger than me and I remember trying to explain to her why I was cutting holes in the air. I cannot remember more of what was said, and I continued through the portal to what I thought was RK's dream.

I tried to get my barings as I felt certain that I had just entered someone else's dream. I was on a street, in some neighborhood. The houses looked pretty old and rundown and alot of the yards were overgrown. It was a really odd sort of place and I had a very strange feeling the entire time I was there. I naturally sort of floated through the neighborhood trying to feel out which house I could find RK inside. 

I floated to the front porch and entered the old house. There was no one inside of it and I saw the basement door was open. I started walking down the steps and quickly realized that I was entering a new dream, as the walls had become caverns and the steps were stone. I was walking through some rocky landscape, but I felt sure that I was going the right way to find the person I wanted. Suddenly I felt someone watching me and I turned around. There was a man there...probably a few years younger than me and pretty good looking. He had dark hair and was just sort of watching me. I don't know why but I ignored him and kept walking down the stairs. He followed. At the bottom of the stairs was a room with lots of desks and people sitting at them. Right, a classroom. I got everyone's attention and asked if RK was in there. A girl with dark hair caught my attention and I went over to her and talked to her. I can't remember exactly what we talked about but she had cupcakes tattooed on her forehead and I thought that was pretty cool at the time lol. After we spoke I apologized for interrupting the classroom and left. When I walked out of the classroom that same guy was standing there in the doorway, just watching what was going on. I sort of raised my eyebrows at him a bit as I passed as I felt he was not a normal DC but I could tell he meant no harm either. He seemed more concerned with what was going on in the classroom and I wondered if he was looking for someone too. I walked into the cavernous hallway again and the dreamscape changed, I flew off.

----------


## Man of Shred

Interesting. Last night I had a dream that my home was rather run down. garbage everywhere with large bugs. And then later i remembered being in a classroom with some people I felt were from the forum. I stepped outside the classroom to go for a smoke when the door shut and the classroom shot off into the distance like a bullet train.

----------


## nina

I wondered if it had been you actully.  Especially since I was looking for Raven Knight. I thought you might have been there for the same purpose. Interesting.  :smiley:

----------


## Invader

Do you get the feeling often that another person is not _just_ a DC?

----------


## nina

> Do you get the feeling often that another person is not _just_ a DC?



Actually...not very often...no, so when I do it tends to leave an impression. What about you?

----------


## Invader

It's not yet happened for me ;_; At least, not with humans. That's why those other presences that come forth in the more negative dreams are of such great significance. They feel like the only other_ real_ thinking thing I'm interacting with.
I _have_ attempted to leave my dream for someone elses, but upon trying I receive what feels like an electric shock. In short, failure.
Have you followed up with Raven Knight?

----------


## juroara

Your last two dreams are crazy! That nightmare is really frightening, any idea what that was about? One time I had a bizarre nightmare, but towards the end of it a DC got fed up and told me straight out I was dreaming and that this whole nightmare is bull. Sometimes I think that's why we have crazy nightmares, it's like our subconscious is really going all out to help us question the unreality of the nightmare. Otherwise, that is a scary dream  ::shock:: 

Congrats on your lucid and your potential dream-share!

----------


## nina

I had my alarm set for 2 hours after I went to bed as I had to do something at that time and was curious as to how it would affect my dreams.

When I went back to sleep I immediately entered a lucid dream. I was at a mall with a group of people and for some reason I spent a bit of time talking to everyone. I guess I was curious about who these people were that I was with, since I didn't know them. Then I decided to find a cute boy to have sex with. I walked around a bit and apparently found four guys and we went into a private area. I guess I was feeling a little ambitious? lol. Well I ended up chickening out and left the four of them behind. When I was back out in the mall I remembered my task to get to the akashic records...so I set my sights on getting there.

I woke up, DEILDed and found myself in a bus. I flew out of a window on the bus and I remember passing over some gorgeous landscape...I was starting to get distracted and side tracked. I went into a house where a party was going in and hung out there for a bit. I guess I could tell that I would be lucid all night and so wasn't in a hurry and didn't want to rush getting to the akashic records. 

I left the party and flew around for a bit. I decided it was time to go to the records. I kept repeating the name of them in my mind, but for some reason I kept saying "ayurvedic" instead of akashic and it kept messing me up. I drew a portal and entered an enormous library. It looked like a real library...nothing really...out of this world. 

I had to think of some questions. 

I asked, "am I at the akashic records?"

Suddenly there was a loud voice...it was both a woman's and a man's voice...speaking at the same time as if over a loud speaker making an announcement. They said, "Yes."

I wasn't sure though. I asked a few more questions as I strolled through the huge library looking at all the books. I can't remember them now...only one or two other.

"Who created the universe?" I asked.

"God," they said. 

"How generic" ...I thought to myself.

"Do I have a Soulmate? If so, what's his name?"

No response. 

Ok, I thought to myself...if they don't want to tell me, I'll find out for myself. So I went to a bookshelf and scanned the books trying to find one about Soulmates. The books weren't even alphabetical. I saw a few books on souls, but none on soulmates. Plus the covers of the books were incredibly difficult to read because they were blurry or changing letters and words.

My eye was caught by an upstairs area and I thought I might have more luck up there. I think I asked a few more ?s outloud to whoever was in there but don't remember much. They kept giving me boring answers. Very soon I realied that this definitely was not the akashic records...though truly...I had known all along. I decided to leave to try to accomplish a few other tasks instead.

I spent the rest of the night in and out of lucidity so much that I forget most of it and the rest of the night isn't even worth writing down as I only remember fragmentss. It was a lot of fun though.  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

Very Inspiring LD!

----------


## nina

> Have you followed up with Raven Knight?



Nah, I checked out her DJ just to see if there were any similarities and I didn't see any. I didn't think it was worth mentioning to her as I wasn't even sure if the girl I talked to in the classroom was her or not and cannot even remember what was said. 





> Your last two dreams are crazy! That nightmare is really frightening, any idea what that was about? One time I had a bizarre nightmare, but towards the end of it a DC got fed up and told me straight out I was dreaming and that this whole nightmare is bull. Sometimes I think that's why we have crazy nightmares, it's like our subconscious is really going all out to help us question the unreality of the nightmare. Otherwise, that is a scary dream 
> 
> Congrats on your lucid and your potential dream-share!



Thanks! You know, I realize it kinda sounds like a nightmare but as I was just a third person observer it was more...entertaining...than frightening really. That is so funny that your DC called you out on the ridiculous nightmare. Did it make you lucid?

----------


## nina

*Spoiler* for _haunted_: 



Oh nameless disembodied spirit of hate and rage. Does this demon exist  within me? What is this entity that terrifies and tortures me so.  Formless. Shapeless. There are no words that can describe such a thing.  Is this what evil means? Something born into this world out of rage and  hatred, which exists only as a shapeless shadow, blacker than any black  existing in the realm of reality. Something from which no light  returns...a black hole. Sucking you in...devouring...your soul. Can such  a thing truly exist within me? 

Recently I have been having recurring dreams about my old house, and  more importantly, my old bedroom which, in these dreams, is violently  haunted. These dreams have been getting worse, I have absolutely no idea  what is causing them, but I have never felt terror like this before.  Even in my worst nightmares. I have never encountered something so  purely evil and unable to escape from, even when lucid. 

I lived in this house from the age of thirteen, up until we moved about 5  years ago.  I had been dreaming that my old bedroom was haunted for  awhile, but only recently have the dreams turned into full fledge  nightmares. The following are three (out of many) such nightmares I have  had recently involving this haunted room. 

My bedroom was empty, everything had been placed into the moving truck,  and I go back down to my bedroom to get the last few things. I walk to  my bedroom, which is in the basement, and just as I get to the open  door...it slams shut in my face with such an intense force that I  stumble backwards. I think to myself, that it is haunted, and that there  is something very evil in there. But I need to get my stuff, and I  don't want to be afraid. I think it is best to master my fear and enter  the bedroom. When I go in, it is completely empty, just bare wood  floors. I get to the center of the room and the bedroom door slams shut  behind me. It is so loud that I am already very terrified because I know  that something is very angry. I turn around to look towards the door  and I see a shadowy blackness...immediately I am filled with terror. I  can sense that this thing is pure evil. It screams...the loudest...most  horrifying demonic moan and I make a run for the door. I am knocked down  by some invisible force, the shadow still shrieking in my ear and  echoing so loudly through the empty room. The closet doors are slamming  closed over and over, the windows shatter, the ceiling fan is rocking  about wildly above my head. I start screaming. I tell myself it's just a  dream, and that I can't be here, because I have a new bedroom now. So I  desperately try to think about my new bedroom, so that I can wake up  from this nightmare. But I cannot remember where I am sleeping. I am  semi-lucid throughout this whole experience, but I am unable to fight  this evilness and terror that I am filled with. I eventually make it to  the door but it won't open. I keep trying and eventually I get out and  slam the door behind me. It stays shut and I run for my life.  

I am in my old bedroom alone. It's empty. I know that I couldn't be  there and become lucid. But despite the lucidity I am not overjoyed, and  surprised to find myself in that bedroom. I feel the darkness closing  in around me. "No." I say to myself, and try to will it to go away. But  it persists. This is not a thing I have any amount of control over. I  try to think of different ways to expel the evil from this room, but I  am suddenly being pulled towards it, as if by a rope coming out of my  stomach. There is a tugging sensation and I cannot fight it...it is not  physical...it is spiritual. I feel myself separate from my body and  float into the blackness. I am completely overcome with the darkness and  feel myself become filled with that same rage, that evilness, that  hate...and everything goes black. I wake up crying.  

In my dream last night I found myself in my old house, in the basement,  which is a common place for me to be in dreams. I walk over to my  bedroom, completely forgetting that I had sworn never ever to go back  there.  Forgetting that it was inhabited by the most evil demonic spirit  hell bent on torturing me. I open the door and immediately it slams  back shut, but it slams on my fingers. Four fingers of my right hand are  caught in the door. It all comes flooding back to me, the evilness that  exists in there. I become terrified. I'm pulling my hand as hard as I  can but I can't get it out. The door won't budge. It's only a matter of  time before the evilness opens the door and sucks me in, and then I will  be trapped in there again with it. I am absolutely panicked. I consider  cutting my hand off, but I don't have a knife. I pull so hard that my  fingers start to rip off. The door opens and I fall backwards. Hovering  in the doorway is the darkness. I get up and run as fast as I can. But  the evil pulls at me like a magnet. It pulls at my spirit, my soul. I  feel myself start to get disconnected from my body...because my body  continues to run away. I focus on staying inside myself, and get up the  stairs. I find a bottle of holy water and spray it everywhere. I dump it  out forming a circle around me. My little dog is near my feet. I  grab  him and toss him into the empty bedroom beside me, hoping to keep him  safe. Then I see...something...crawling it's way to the top of the  stairs. She looks like the little girl from the Exorcist. I knew this  wasn't the evilness, it was just something that manifested out of it.  Like a side effect. This girl did not frighten me even though she looked  very scary. But after that evil, it would take much more to frighten  me.  She tries to attack me but I grab her and shake her and I shout  things that I cannot remember. Like, "look what you've done. Look what  you've become. Now everyone can see the real you. Now you look on the  outside how you are in the inside." I don't know what I was yelling or  why. Then I threw her from me and she crumpled into a heap and took on  the appearance of an angler fish. Demonic eyes and huge sharp teeth,  amidst a black mass of clothing and tangled hair. It looked dead. I knew  the evil was still in the house, in my room, so I left the house.

----------


## nina

I find myself flying through a dreamscape, that is very vivid and yet  closer to hypnagogia than an actual dream. I see gorgeous places and I  start thinking how to paint them in my mind, because at this point I  know that I'm not awake, and honestly I don't know exactly where I was.  Somewhere between dreaming and awake I suppose. In this place I can  paint beautiful things. Everything and anything that I think suddenly  manifests, I am in control of what I am seeing. Like I am conducting and  controlling the hypnagogia somehow. Each image I see is so incredible,  that I take a moment to memorize it, and observe it's finest details. It  has an infinite resolution. I know in my heart that I can paint such  things as I see them in my mind, and I become sad that I can not so  clearly see...truly see...when I am awake. I test myself. I imagine a  group of people and I pose them in different ways and observe them at  extreme angles as if I were below them looking up, or above them looking  down. The perspective is all perfect, and I tell myself that I need to  remember this when I wake up. How to see...while awake. How to tap into  this place of pure inspiration. Either my own subconscious or the whole  of the collective consciousness. Perhaps this is akashia. I examine  every detail and notice things I never noticed before, like the  structure of the big toe, and how the heel looks when viewed from a  certain angle. Then I go on to imagine the most beautiful scenes I can  think of. I don't even have to try, I just think, "imagine something  beautiful" and it happens, and what I see is so stunning that it would  bring me to tears. Not only because of it's beauty but also because I  know that I could never create anything so masterful, so absolutely  divine. I am the tortured artist, blessed with visions of beauty beyond  measure and compare, yet without the skill to be able to recreate such  visions on paper or canvas. The frustration of knowing that these things  are here...in my head...inside me...and yet I cannot see them while  awake. I cannot use them to help me to create. Instead all I have are  vague impressions, outlines, misconceptions about form and shape. True  testament to how I live my life.

----------


## nina

*Spoiler* for _spacetime_: 



It's been awhile since I had a real lucid. Yesterday it started off with me getting a bedtime visit from my demon. There are some really beautiful memories from that lucid dream that I would love to paint if I get the chance.

Last night I was lucid most of the time, but I also forget a lot of it, due to sleeping aids and such. At one point I remember flying around searching for a friend of mine that I really wanted to see. I realized that shouting their name wasn't going to get me anywhere, so I attempted to try the linear acceleration technique to see if I could enter their dream (has worked in the past). But this time it was different. The actual process of the flight was so much more real, it felt hyperreal...and I attempted to accelerate to a speed that was as fast as I could possibly go.

I like the idea of ripping through the fabric of space time to enter another person's dream. But this time, when I hit my limit, which was at or around light speed (I think), something different happened. I didn't rip through anything and wind up in a new dreamscape...instead I felt my body...the tips of my fingers...began dissolving away...as though I was moving faster than light speed...and I was leaving molecules behind. It was so strange because it actually physically hurt. The tips of my fingers felt like they were dissolving away, or ripped off...and there was a stream of particles flowing behind them. It was happening all over my body, but my hands were out in front of me so I could see them slowing dissolving away as I reached my speed limit. I stopped accelerating because it was really painful, and I knew something was not right.

After I stopped accelerating, I just let myself float through the darkness of space and it took me a good five or ten minutes to recover. It felt like I was slowly pulling myself, my particles, back together. I was absolutely exhausted, my brain was hurting a lot, and my heart rate was up. But I couldn't wake up or move, not because of sleep paralysis, but only because I did not have the energy to.

Imagine being in a lucid dream...and realizing you don't have the energy to wake up? It was so strange, I've never experienced anything like it. I don't think I will try that technique again. Even for awhile after I woke up I didn't feel right. I was completely drained. Literally had to roll out of bed. I'm starting to wonder if I was ripping my astral body away from my physical body or something...but in a way that...was somehow bad.

Also, I noticed that while I was accelerating my brain was vibrating really strongly at the crown. The top back...I could feel those neurons firing like crazy (I guess that's what it means when you feel vibrations). So it could be connected to the crown chakra (which I think is your bodily entrance/exit point)...or to a certain area of the brain that was firing at the time.

----------


## nina

*Spoiler* for _aquatica_: 



I was at a friends house, which was somewhere in the country, sort of in the middle of nowhere...though the area wasn't deserted. They lived in a rural suburb of some sort...but the houses were built on cliffs and were old and crumbling. As we drove up to the house, we had to wind our way around a cliff face and I looking up and saw all these magnificent old houses in various styles of architecture: gothic, rococo, art nouveau...and it looked as though they would fall apart at any minute. As though they had been battered by years of sand and wind raking against the cliff faces. I remember putting my hands up over my head to avoid getting hit with anything that might fall.

Once we reached the top however the land changed very much and became more flat, like the countryside. I remember being inside this friends house when everything just started flooding. The water was pouring in...it was clear, bright water...and I went outside and saw rivers of this gorgeous water flowing over all the land. We lost our footing and got swept up in the current. The water was flowing like a river over the roads, and it was several feet deep, as though some invisible barriers were keeping the water in the road.

Once I hit the current I realized I was dreaming...and swam like a dolphin moving quickly with the water, through the streets...as they curved downwards, and went under bridges and railroad crossings. There were lots of other people in the water too, and they were sort of floating along like it was a lazy river.

Then I noticed something dark in the water...it was coming after me. But what was it? It could swim faster than I could. I kept watching it, just thinking to myself that I could fly away if I had to. Then I remember that I have had trouble flying out of water with strong currents, and that I would sometimes get pulled back into the water. So before the dark thing got closer, I willed myself to float up and out of the water. It worked, though my feet were still skimming the surface and the dark had come out of the water now, it looked like a man. I turned my head toward the sky and flew away...waking up shortly after.

I enjoyed the dream so much that I decided not to move a muscle upon waking, and used the dream re-entry technique (or as I call it, instinct, which is what most "techniques" on this site basically are). I immediately entered a new dream...or wait...was it the same dream. I was back at the friends house, but the flood water was gone. What remained however was an enormous swimming pool, full of crystal clear water. The landscape looked like the american south west, I guess, not having been there. But it was sort of a rocky desert.

My sister was relaxing in the pool. Suddenly it was as though we were on vacation. She turned around and gasped...and I did the same...as we looked at one end of the swimming pool we saw that the waters flowed down a very steep slope and into, what appeared to be...a cenote...way down below. A cenote is an underground cave or sinkhole full of water (we went snorkeling in these before in mexico) The sun was shining on the water and rocks down below and suddenly the waters of the caribbean were beckoning me forth and I dove down into the cenote.

I think I woke up shortly after. I again tried to reenter the dream, and I believe it worked, but I don't think I was lucid, or I forget what happened. After that I had a few nonlucids.

I wish I could remember more. But I do remember how incredibly happy I felt swimming around all night...I love water.

----------


## nina

*Spoiler* for _obe_: 



I spent awhile lucid/OBE so parts of it are sort of a blur. I remember slowly slipping off my bed, as if my ankles were slightly hanging off the bed, and it was angled downward. It was as if I were laying on silk sheets...I slowly slid down off the front of my bed. As I slid, my feet and lower legs actually went under the bed. So when my chest and head were sliding off the bed, the bend in my back caused me to be sort of propelled forward. I put my hands out in front of me because I thought my head would hit the floor, but it happened so incredibly gently and slowly.

When I finally was face down on the floor, most of my body was under the bed, and the ground beneath me began to turn transparent. It was so dark though, not much different from being in the void. I couldn't will a dream scape to form around me, so I just watched and was patient and waited to see what would happen. The floor beneath me turned from carpet to wood...then suddenly it was an old wooden cabinet.

I opened one of the drawers and it was full of cards, but they were all used and had writing on them. I searched through until I found a blank one. I found a pen in the drawer and on the card I wrote in large letters "Sido" (arabic for grandpa) ...and then..."we miss you and love you very much". I don't know why, but I thought that somehow, somewhere, maybe he would get the message. Suddenly the dream transformed around me and I was outside my house floating in the darkness. I decided to write Sido's real name on the card, then I tore it into pieces and let it fly off into the wind, along with my deepest love and good energy.

I then decided to visit my mom and attempt to maybe enter her dream or something, I'm not really sure why the thought struck me. For some reason I was having real trouble traveling...it was as though I was just a spirit, without a body, so I was weightless and could move through anything. This made flying very difficult. I was hanging onto a tree outside my house (which was decorated in beautiful white christmas lights, so it was really a gorgeous scene out there in the snow and darkness) and I moved into a crouching position and pushed off of the tree and tried to propel myself into the part of my house where my mother would be sleeping. It worked.

I found myself floating through the bed. I was surprised to find Alma, my aunt's gorgeous siberian husky-wolf-dog, asleep next to my mom. Alma saw me right away of course and gave me a warm welcome. I gave her pets and hugs and kisses and then I heard a growl to my right, in the direction where my mom was asleep on the bed. I wondered, there can't be two Alma's here, can there? I looked over but nothing was there. Then I heard the noise again and realized that it was my cell phone ringing on vibrate. At first I was frustrated, because I was worried it would wake me from my lucid/OBE...but then I started wondering why someone was calling me in the middle of the night.

I could tell by how dark everything was that it was still very late at night. So I decided to wake up and see who was calling. It took a few minutes for me to sort of "return" to myself and get my bearings. After a minute I looked at my phone, but I had no missed call. I was very confused. As certain as I was that I was just in a dream, I was that certain that the vibrating cell phone was not in the dream but very real. I wasn't sure what to make of the situation. Then I realized that it was 4am and my mom had to be at work at 5am which meant she was probably already awake, as she likes to get to work a half hour early most of the time.

I walked downstairs to get a glass of ice water, and I noticed that my mom was still asleep. Odd...I thought to myself. By then it was 4:15. I went into her room and whispered her name. She woke up. I asked her if she had to be at work at 5 and she said yes and asked what time it is. I told her and she checked her alarm clock and apparently she had turned it off in her sleep. The funny thing is that had I not gone down to check and see if she was awake, wondering what the alarm/phone ringing meant in my dream, I wouldn't have woken her up and she would have been late for work. I don't know if it means much, but it's interesting nonetheless. I should also mention that this was the first and only time I'd ever done this, so it's not as if it's a regular occurrence...making it even more of an interesting synchronicity. Definitely the first time I've had an OBE where I "slipped" off and under my bed. That was a strange experience!

----------


## nina

*Spoiler* for _darkness_: 



I found myself in bed at my old house, laying on my stomach with my face in the pillows. I heard someone enter my room.

"Is it you?" I asked.

The mattress moved as he sat down on the bed. As usual, I was nervous. He leaned over me, and in a dark voice full of malicious amusement he whispered into my ear.

"I'm not your blue friend*."

My nervousness transformed into fear as I felt him climb on top of me. I lifted my head slightly to look at his hands closed around my wrists. They were black. Jet black. A color nothing human could be. And I could sense the darkness flowing through him. If I believed in evil then he would be it. But evil implies the sense of something, however wicked, while he was nothing. Emptiness.

I didn't dare try to see anymore.

Fear paralyzed my body.

Pleasure released my mind.

Not a typical sexual pleasure, but something more intense. Something deeper. At the base of my spine. Like a furnace.

Who or what he was didn't matter...only the feeling mattered. Aware that at any moment the situation could erupt into sheer terror, I was careful not to appear to struggle from his grasp, and the delicate balance of pleasure and fear was maintained.

At times he spoke to me, though I can't remember what was said.

And then, as suddenly as he had come, he was gone. I found myself alone in my bed once again. But soon another came. At first I was, again, fearful. But this man was light skinned, almost glowing, and I found that I was able to look at his face. He was handsome and kind and sought only to comfort me. He offered his hand and I took it, and we dissolved into another astral plane. I know there is more to the dream but I can't remember it.

*The blue friend he is referring to is some incubus-like being that has visited me on several occasions.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Wow. That last one was pretty messed up.  ::?:

----------


## nina

> Wow. That last one was pretty messed up.



Messed up in what way? I guess I'm used to these sorts of things...I get visits from Incubi pretty regularly. But here's something interesting that I just read. 





> Religious tradition holds that repeated intercourse with an incubus or succubus may result in the deterioration of health, or even death.



The very morning after I had that last dream with the incubus...I woke with a terrible sore throat which turned out to be strep. I am still recovering from it. It's a little strange, isn't it? I don't know anyone I could have gotten strep from. Curious.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I would imagine that just the experience would be messed up; not being able to do anything about it.

That is very interesting, though. Perhaps someone you might have had even a short meeting with, recently? Strep is _extremely_ contagious.

----------


## nina

Been having a lot of strange dreams lately. Note to self to record more diligently.

----------


## nina

My dream began at my ex's house, though I didn't recognize much of it. He was apologizing for getting me sick. People were walking through his room and leaving through the window, and I remember thinking how odd it was. I tiptoed on the border of lucidity, but I don't think I crossed over. Suddenly I found myself in another house...in someone's living room. It was O's place. It was night and he was sitting on this dark leather couch watching tv. I walked over and curled up next to him. It felt so natural, as if this was something we did every night. Sexy details omitted. We laid together on the couch, and I just remember feeling content and protected. 

 

The dream changed and I was in a scene from a movie, still just barely on the border of lucidity. I watched as the main character from Ink spoke to someone in the street. He was standing outside his car, as though he had just been in an accident. He was speaking slowly and seemed very sad. Although he wasn't dead, the view kept focusing in on his nose. I remember making a comment to someone next to me that I couldn't get over the fact that he was wearing a false nose. I think I was speaking telepathically with Edge, although he wasn't really there with me. 



The scene transformed again and the same man was flying at incredible speeds through space. The stars were leaving trails of light behind him. He had one fist out flying superman style, the other arm was also out in front of him. It moved backward as he put is hand forward and began collecting energy with his hand as he flew. He was summoning energy from all around him and I could see a cloud of glowing blue light, like lighting, forming in front of him. There was a tremendous amount of energy in that blue light. He was fighting something. I couldn't see what it was. It may have been his own shame. The cloud of energy exploded and the darkness of space was lit up like a supernova in every color. I could feel the light reflecting in my own eyes, and reverberating throughout my entire being. It was there. Knowing.

Suddenly his entire body became superimposed with grid lines, as did the universe around him. He fell and landed with an enormous thud into a world made up of grid lines, almost pieced together like legos. There was a soft glowing blue ambiance. He had transformed into a huge inorganic sort of being made of these grids and blocks. He was still fighting...something. But the whole time I just watched and contemplated the beauty of the scene. I remember thinking how amazing it was...lucid dreaming...and how difficult it was to help others who haven't experienced it to understand. I remember thinking that *I* had flown through space and collected that energy cloud...which burst into a supernova in space. I remember thinking how different it was to actually live the experience rather than merely imagine it. It was just so beautiful. I remember thinking that they'll never understand.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Sexy details omitted.



 ::thumbdown:: 





> We laid together on the couch, and I just remember feeling content and protected.



 :smiley:   ::thumbup::

----------


## nina

My dreams were long and vivid and I spent awhile in hypnagogia, flying  down suburban streets with old dilapidated houses. But my dream recall  upon waking lately has been awful for some reason, even though I spend  time recalling my dreams just after having them to insure better recall  upon waking. For some reason I keep forgetting anyway.

The first dream I really remember involved a classroom situation. We were in lab, but it was several times larger than a normal lab. Somehow I managed to break some glassware and a piece of glass got lodged in the cuticle of my right hand. I remember walking around the classroom with my middle finger covered in blood, and for some reason I wasn't doing anything about it. I remember using tweezers to extract the glass chunks from the nail bed, and after wards there were chunks missing from my finger. It was actually rather gruesome and I remember thinking how unfortunate it was that I was going to have this ugly damaged finger forever.

I went over to a sink to rinse off the blood and when I turned the faucet instead of water this thick yellow vapor sprayed out into the room. It was a caustic, noxious gas...and I remember thinking something in my head about sulfuric chloride gas, although I was obviously getting mixed up between sulfuric and hydrochloric acid. Anyways, this gas set off some sort of alarm and caused everyone's faucets to start emitting this same gas like some kind of chain reaction. People were dropping and like flies and the professor was trying to evacuate everyone. I just remember feeling really stupid because I had caused it to happen, but I was just trying to escape the gas as well which I could feel burning my eyes and lungs. 

The dream sort of transitioned into this other dream involving, once again, the guy from Ink for some reason. Except in  this dream he was actually my cousin's ex husband. Thinking about it  now, I can sort of see the similarity between the two and can understand  how my mind might have connected them. In the dream he was this important executive running some advertising company, and he had asked for my help in doing some design work for him. I remember hearing his voice, just like the guy from the movie, and it was so calm and soothing...and somehow also seductive. There was a lot going on in this dream, but it gets pretty mixed up. My cousin and sister were there at some point. At another point me and him were in my old dorm room having sex and I remember feeling guilty because somehow in the dream he was still married to my cousin. Even though he told me they were divorced. Anyways...typical weird dream. Wish I could recall better.

----------


## AURON

Sounded like mustard gas to me.  I had a gas dream like that before, but it was during a piano recital. Did you have the feeling like you were going to die any minute?  Also, does school effect your recall?  Personally, I think mine has gotten better because I'm waking up around the same time waaaay more consistently.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Sounded like mustard gas to me.



That's the same thing I was thinking.  :vicious: 

Crazy dream, though!

Also, my recall has been pretty bad, lately, too.  :Sad:

----------


## nina

> Sounded like mustard gas to me.  I had a gas dream like that before, but it was during a piano recital. Did you have the feeling like you were going to die any minute?  Also, does school effect your recall?  Personally, I think mine has gotten better because I'm waking up around the same time waaaay more consistently.



Well most of my classes are between noon and 10pm this quarter so I'm not waking up early. Actually maybe that's why my recall has been poorer than usual. lol...mustard gas...always makes me think of mustard pretzels for some reason. Mmm. I'm hungry.

----------


## nina

I really wish I would have had time to write my dreams down this morning...now I feel like I have forgotten so much.

I became lucid in this underground club that was pretty empty except for a couple of female bartenders and cocktail waitresses. Immediately upon becoming lucid I was ecstatic and walked up to the cute girl bartender. Now that I think about it...I have to stop and wonder what happened to my morality. I walked up to her and said something along the lines of, "mind if I fondle your breasts a bit?" and without waiting for an answer I just started grabbing her boobs and sort of laughing about it. She didn't seem to mind too much though. I looked across the room and saw a group of guys just hanging out around this large hole in the floor. It was a circular hole, maybe 7 feet in diameter...and there was a railing all around the edge of it. The guys were just hanging out and having a drink, leaning against the railing. As I walked over I noticed that the hole was completely black...there was nothing but darkness...like a black void or bottomless pit. I decided to show off. 

I climbed up so I was standing on the railing and proclaimed, "hey, guys! look what I can do!" ...and I climbed over the railing and stepped out over the hole and just sort of hovered there for a few seconds. They were all very impressed and watching what I was doing. But then...I began to slowly sink down into the blackness. Shiiit! I thought. I tried to fly up out of it but I couldn't. There was nothing beneath my feet and I was just slowly sinking into the darkness. Sooo I decided to just go with it and see what I could find in the darkness. I tried to think that there would be a basement to the club down there and tried to form a club around me but I couldn't. I was completely immersed inside the black void. I floated around...again trying to form some sort of dreamscape. But all I could form were very vague outlines of shadowy people, just barely discernible in the blackness. Damn. I was getting annoyed...floating around in nothing. It felt as though, my consciousness had sunk into blackness. As though, my brain had stopped doing whatever magical thing it was doing before to create these beautiful dream images. Ah ha! I realized what I needed to do.

I needed to stimulate a certain part of my brain. So I focused my attention and tried to stare out of the top of my forehead. There was a straining sort of pressure at first...then I felt the buzzing start up disk...and images and colors began to swirl around me. Suddenly I was enjoying a new vivid dreamscape. It gets a bit blurry here, as I was with some old friends. But at some point in the lucid dream, a certain famous and very attractive celebrity showed up. Let's just call him E for the sake of not naming names. 

We spent a lot of time together and then decided that we wanted to share a dream. So we laid down and went to sleep, and I found myself in another dream. It took me a little bit to find him again. This was an extremely long and involved lucid dream but I can barely remember any of it. At first I think I had sort of lost lucidity. But when I saw him again I said, "I can't believe this is actually happening." And he said...in a sad way...."it's not. It's just a dream." I laughed, and at that point and remembered that it was our dream and regained my full lucidity. There's one part of the dream that I remember... There was a beautiful sunset. We were by the sea. He was holding me like he never wanted to let go, and kept saying that he was afraid of losing me. I kept saying, "I wish this was real. Why can't this be real. I don't want this to be a dream." I remember this ridiculous amount of beautiful sadness and melodrama about the whole situation. 

I don't remember at what point or why we agree to wake up...but I think it had to do with the fact that I wanted it to be real and I knew it wasn't. But we decided to wake up. Now this part is shocking to me...because I thought I would just wake up into the real world. But when I woke up, I woke up into the dream I was in before. Except he was gone. I didn't see him again after that. I remember being really confused, because I had just...without any doubt...had a dream within a dream. Without even meaning to...and after having told people that I do not think it is even possible, and that Inception is just a movie. A move that I don't even like! It's like my subconscious was out to prove something to me. Which is that...it is very possible to have a dream within a dream. So I will just shut up about Inception from now on.  :tongue2: 

I remember floating down by a beach and I saw a pirate ship. Oooo I got excited. I'm going to meet Captain Jack Sparrow! I ran down to the pirate ship and climbed aboard. It was completely empty so I walked to the cabin and opened the door. Right as I opened the door Captain Jack walks out and gives me this look. Ok, you know...the Jack Sparrow look. I wanted to laugh. He was so sexy I wanted to kiss him. I remember thinking that he might smell though, because he's sort of dirty. I think he said something to me and I went into his cabin with him. I think I woke up shortly after.

----------


## nina

*Thanks to Oneironaut's avatar I had a lucid dream with Blade in it. 

It was a chilly and rainy night and I was walking through the streets of an unfamiliar city. I sensed eyes watching me, all around me...some sort of creatures lurking in the darkness. They were making horrible moaning sounds and reminded me of the creatures that come to take the bad guys away in the movie Ghost. I begin to feel panicky and at this point realize that I must be dreaming. But before I can do anything to change the dream scene, I see a headlight and hear a vehicle skid to a halt in front of me. The dark creatures slink back into the shadows, and I see a motorcycle that looks a lot like Fenrir surrounded in a cloud of smoke and misty vapor. As the mist clears I see a man dressed in all black. Blade. My curiosity peaks, and  I decide to let the dream play out instead of attempting to control anything. 

He speaks in a deep, soothing, yet frosty monotone voice, "Are you hurt"

"...no"

"Then get on."

I climb onto the back of the bike and wrap my arms around his waist, noticing how incredibly hard his body is as my fingers move over his chiseled abs. But before I could barely register this strong attraction, he does a burn out spinning the bike around and we speed off through a cloud of smoke. 

I tighten my hold around him as we speed through the city streets and out onto a more suburban sort of landscape with lots of trees and houses. I tilt my head back and look up at the dark sky full of clouds tinged with the faintest reddish orange glow around the edges, leftover from sunset...drinking in the chilly air as it whips the hair around my face...just relishing the moment and enjoying being lucid...allowing the dream to have me instead of me trying to have the dream.

I lean closer to him and rest my head against his back. ...Comfort. Suddenly I realize that I recognize the neighborhood we are in...and he stops just outside my house. Myold house. Why were we here. I looked fearfully at the large and beautiful house, with the perfectly manicured landscape.

"But there's something evil in there," I said to him, not wanting to let go. "I don't know where it came from or why it's there. I loved living there." I could hear a desperate and apologetic pleading in my own voice.

"That's why I'm here." he replied coolly.

"Who are you?" I asked.

No response. He puts the kickstand down and turns the bike off. I have no choice. I let go and climb off the bike, still looking at the house, frightened of what I might see. He walks confidently and purposefully in front of me and we enter the house. I glance toward the master bedroom, but realize that...no...now is not the right time. 

We walk across the spacious living room with high vaulted ceilings and windows casting light and shadows upon the now empty house. I stop at the top of the stairs leading down to the basement floor level. He notices my apprehension and looks me in the eye questioningly.

"It's...down there," I tell him.

He walks down the stairs and, upon reaching the bottom looks back up at me.

"I'll be right back...I promise."

I think to myself, "no, you won't."

I wake up feeling very confused.*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Interesting and eerily awesome dream.  :vicious: 





> He walks confidently and purposefully in front of me and we enter the house. I glance toward the master bedroom, but realize that...no...now is not the right time.



I couldn't help but grin at this part. Hehe.

----------


## ninja9578

Nina dreamed the beginning of every torture horror movie ever made.  ::wtf2::

----------


## nina

> Nina dreamed the beginning of every torture horror movie ever made.



 ::hrm::

----------


## ninja9578

A man driving you to wear you used to live, not telling you who he is, while you have a sense of something evil, and he goes into the basement for a while?

Usually the next thing that happens is you start to feel tired.
"Rohypnol: rape drug" - crazed doctor in The Humans Centipede

----------


## nina

Hmm...methinks you watch too many "torture horror" movies.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Usually the next thing that happens is you start to feel tired.
> "Rohypnol: rape drug" - crazed doctor in The Humans Centipede



LOL. That movie was so fucked up.  ::chuckle::

----------


## nina

My parents decide to move because our current house is too large and they can no longer afford it. We are in the car on our way to the new house and my mom is going on and on about how they have now found their dream house and I listen eagerly. When we pull up to the new house I realize that it is our old old house. The one we moved out of when I was 12. Are they joking? They couldn't seriously want to move back here, could they? I watch them start unloading things from the car. The moving truck is parked outside. Oh my god, they are serious. I start shouting frantically, about how little and ugly this house is and that I do _not_ want to go back and live in my old tiny bedroom. I am utterly in shock that we are actually moving back here. We're moving backward through life. I want to cry. 

I follow them inside the house and everything is just as I remember it. It's as though I never left. I wander through the house, feeling utterly depressed. Then I realize...wait...this can't be right. There is no way we could be moving back here. This must be a dream! But, I don't become lucid. 

Instead, I spend the next five minutes having a discussion with my mom in the tv room of the very same house about a dream I had where her and dad decided to move back to our old old house. I explain this horrible dream to her, in vivid detail, for several minutes. Suddenly I see a large green bug on the carpet where I was laying down. My mom was sitting in the gray lazy boy chair. The bug jumps on me, is it praying mantis? I freak out and fling it away. I continue on with explaining the dream to my mom. But...wait...wait...a minute...

"We're still here...in the old house..." I pause and think, "which means, that this is a dream. It is. It must be!"

Mom looks at me questioningly. 

"Here, I'll prove it to you." I walk over to the window, pull up the shade and open up the window. I climb onto the window ledge. Wow...deja vu. I think to myself that I have definitely jumped out of this window in a lucid dream before. But how could that be? I didn't start lucid dreaming until I was 18...right? Maybe I was just remembering a lucid dream I had years ago in which I had dreamed that I was lucid in my old old house. Yes, that makes much more sense. I jump out of the window, but it is nighttime and I have trouble flying. I make it to the ground safely. My mom jumps out of the window after me. She just falls and lands hard on the ground. 

"You were supposed to fly," I tell her. We are both obviously disappointed and I can see that she is still not convinced it is a dream. "Here, try this," and I show her how to do the nose plug RC. She holds her nose closed and takes a deep breath. "Can you breathe?" I ask her. "Yes" she says, and I am finally satisfied in proving to her that this is a dream. "Look," I say, and direct her attention to a gorgeous city skyline at sunset that I had just created. She is astonished. "Let's go to the city!" I exclaim, and beginning running to get my speed up to fly. "Just fly. Watch me, watch how I do it..." I see her running behind me and the dream quickly fades.

I wake briefly and remain motionless. DEILD.



I reenter a lucid dream and find myself in a crowded mall with RP (though I kept calling him Cedric in this dream, Edward in the dream from a few days ago...btw why do I keep dreaming about him? I'm not a Twilight fangirl). We were running through the mall because we were being chased by a bunch of men. They were trying to take him away from me. We were clinging onto each other and these men kept grabbing him and I would pull him out of their clutches. At one point I lifted him into the air and was holding him high like a balloon so that the guys chasing me couldn't take him away. It was slightly ridiculous. I don't know why we were being chased, or why I couldn't fly, or make the men go away. It was frustrating to have so little control and I was truly battling with my subconscious. They were like secret service. 

Eventually I made it out of the mall with Cedric. We stop to catch our breath outside, but I know that the men are close behind, so I encourage him to keep running. We run for several more minutes until I feel that we are safe. We find an empty house and head to the bedroom where we have sex for the first time, as if we're both virgins. Well, in the dream, we were. Except it was incredibly wonderful instead of awkward and unsatisfying. But the dream fades.

Wait. DEILD. 

I'm back in bed with Cedric. The dream is there one second and gone the next. I cannot stop it from fading. I try again and fail.

Shit...I think to myself. My REM is spent. This REM period is over. I can always tell when this happens. Then I remind myself that I've read that people also dream in NREM, so I don't give up completely, and I try to continue the dream into NREM. I was successful for a while, but the dream quality was so incredibly poor and faded out. It just was not immersive or realistic and I realized that it wasn't worth the effort of fighting to stay conscious, so I let go. 

Non-lucid Dream. 

I'm in my grade school cafeteria and it is the end of the year banquet. The people there are all from high school though, not grade school. I look around in amazement and wonder what the hell all these people are doing here. These are people that are in college now, or out of college and have families. Why the hell are they sitting through this boring school banquet!? I interrupt the principal and ask why we need to be here, amongst a few other things.  

"Well," she begins, "first of all I don't know why I am having to answer a two part question..." 

"Would you like me to rephrase the question?" I ask derisively. I look around. People are giving me evil looks, and no one looks amused. "What is wrong with you people?" I shout, and then take my seat and sulk for a bit. Then I get up and walk to the back of the cafeteria to find out what sort of food they are cooking. My mom is there, working as a lunch lady. But it's my mom from like 20 years ago when she was a lot heavier. Her boobs are enormous and she's wearing a sweatshirt that says Notre Dame on the back. It said something on the front too but I can't remember. What I do remember though is that all my friends for some reason like her more than they like me. I'm not happy with the entire situation and decide that I'm going to leave. The dream ends soon after.

----------


## nina

Unfortunately there is a large gap in my dream journal, from the stresses of midterm exams and life. Even though I had some very long and vivid dreams, and even some lucid dreams, I haven't had the time or motivation to write them down. But it is a new week, and this week I shall do better. 

Fragments from last week.

There were dark evil, shadow beings following  me around everywhere. We moved houses a few times. One of the houses we had dug up to find out what was under it because it was certainly haunted. Well there were no graves or anything, just old wells that were full to the brim with refuse and human waste. The wells were under my room. 

In our new house I again, saw a dark shadow lurking over me. This happened through a few dreams and I finally had had enough and decided to become lucid and face these dark shadows and discover why they were here. I flew through an old warehouse in my dream scape shouting, "Who are you?" What do you want? What am I supposed to be learning from this?" I continued flying through all the old buildings shouting again and again, frustrated that I was receiving no answer and that no shadows were coming out to confront me. "What do you want with me? Why are you here? Please, just tell me, I need to understand, what does this all mean?" ...and then I turned a corner and saw them. A bunch of shadows, and a man...an evil looking man, but a real man, not a shadow. He was wearing all black, had black hair and a black mustache and hat. He looked like a gangster. But as I got closer to the scene I saw that two other men were holding him up, and they were beating him. He was the head of the shadows, and he was being beaten up...by someone. I look over at a young man dressed completely in white, except that he had a teal colored boater hat on. He looked like a gangster too. I could tell that the man in white was really in charge. They let the dark man go and sort of dispersed. I wanted to talk to the man in white, so one of his henchman handed me a cellphone and they all left.

As I was walking out of the alleyway, the phone in my hand rang and I picked it up. 

"Who are you?" I asked

"You" he said.

Fragments from the last week:
- new house, with my mom, womblike memories, spiders everywhere, completely terrified, bugs crawling on everything
- with an old friend, at his home in England, accidentally let the water out of this huge water couch and flooded the downstairs

I had this notion to take a little piece of white tape and tape it to the sky so that people might think they saw a UFO. So I ripped off a little piece of white tape and put it in the sky, but it fell...and as it fell, it transformed into a beautiful glowing white dandelion seed, with long arms that began spinning in the wind. As it spun it blocked out the sunlight creating a gorgeous strobing effect of glowing white spiraling across the sky interspersed with orange and red from sunset. I remember just watching it and thinking how beautiful it was. The entire time, a really gorgeous trance like song had been playing, something I've never heard before, but maybe sounded similar to Chicane or something from Final Fantasy. 

I remember being completely lucid now as if watching the most vivid and realistic hypnogogic imagery...and I was suddenly falling. But I fell onto soft sand. And I was moving horizontally across the sand, just floating or hovering above the sand. I could reach my arms out and grab handfulls of warm golden sand and sketch pattens in it. Then a wave came...and I found myself laying on a beach. My head was facing out toward the ocean, but I was just looking down at the sand, and watching it flow as the waves pulled it forward and back. It felt so amazing to be there...just on a beach...no where...enjoying the gentle ocean waves and sea foam. I probably never would have gotten up. But that glowing dandelion fell right out into the ocean and kept spinning. I noticed that I could control it...it was almost like an itunes visualizer that went along with the music. It was such a wonderful and relaxing dream. I don't remember waking up or caring that I had.

----------


## nina

Fragments

We were renting someone's house. It was obvious that they couldn't afford this nice house so they would rent it out for the weekend's. They had left a few dogs behind for us to take care of. At one point I remember filling the dog crate with water to clean it out but I couldn't see that the dogs were still inside, hiding in this back compartment, so I almost drowned them. I held the crate up and shook it until all the water came out and then the dogs fell out. And I pressed their little chests to get them breathing again. They were all ok. I felt really horrible though that I had almost drowned these doggies. 

Another Fragment - semi-lucid

I was with Orion, and for some reason he was living in something that looked like a prison, although it was a school for boys. But I really wanted to be with him...so I didn't get out of the car and I stayed with him. He smuggled me into his room and we hung out for awhile. But when the guards came and saw me they were really angry and grabbed me and threw me out. Orion seemed like he felt really sad and guilty, I knew he didn't want that to happen. We just wanted to be together.

----------


## nina

I've been trying to dream share with my friend. Yesterday I took a nap and discovered myself on the borderland, rather...the critical point...of wake, sleep, and dreaming. This is the place where the magic happens. I didn't even have an HI at the time, I but I knew I was perfectly positioned for an excursion into remote viewing. So I thought intently about him and willing my consciousness to go to where he was. After a few seconds a wormhole, or a tunnel opened up in my third eye region, or basically the center of my visual plane...and I found myself traveling through this dark tunnel. I began to see a light at the end of the tunnel. Once I reached the light...I could see a white car of some kind driving on a highway. It was daylight, and sunny, and the car was passing lots of green trees. It must have been somewhere south...possibly California...if I accidentally channeled the wrong friend. I was aiming for Texas. I found myself back in bed, I wanted to try again...so again I forcibly willed my consciousness through that tunnel and this time I wound up inside the car. In the passenger seat. I was staring at the rear view mirror which had a pair of sunglasses dangling from it. I knew that I was actually seeing from inside whoever that passenger was. Because my vision was limited to where they were looking. I kept hoping they would look over at the driver, and eventually they did. To my surprise it actually did look a lot like my friend from California. I tried to speak. At first I couldn't get it to work, but then I willed myself (or whoever I was inside of) to speak and I aked, "Who are you?" The driver looked over really surprised, laughed, and said, "Hey man, quit fucking around." I was pulled back through the tunnel.

I knew that I had failed again to find my friend. So this time I concentrated harder on him and tried to get a match on his vibration. I kept thinking about his face and his mannerisms etc. ...soon I was traveling through that same dark tunnel. But at the end of this tunnel was no light. I found myself face to face...literally my eye was just inches away from the large and ferocious eye of a wolf. For a moment I was just completely frozen as this wolf stared my down. Then it gave off a very deep, very low growl...like a rumble...I could feel it in the depths of my being, and it was one of the most intimidating things I have every experienced. In an instant I had woken up. When I told him about it he said that the wolf definitely sounded like him. I told him that he is well protected lol. He's going to try to open up a pathway or something so that I might be able to enter...because he has good psychic self defense using aura fortification, that I have never been able to dream share with him yet I always hit a wall or, in this case, a very large wolf.

----------


## LostOnTrains

Cool. I wonder if there is some way for him to tell the wolf to let you in?

----------


## nina

Curiosity got the best of me, as it always does, and I decided to eat a seed before bed to see what effect it might have on my dreaming. I had no idea what to expect from only one, and didn't think I would notice any effects. But I did have a pretty vivid dream. I was at my aunt's house and she was telling me about some health problems when the phone rings. She goes to answer it and comes back and hands me the phone saying it's for me. 

"Hello?"

"Hey. Call me back." says a female voice in a familiar way although I had no idea who this might be.

"Uhh...who is this?"

"It's Angel."

Pause.

"Who?"

"Angel! You know who the fuck this is. Why don't you call me back!?"

I try to think back about who this person might be. They sound very upset, and as if they know me very well, but I panic and hang up the phone. I tell my aunt that some crazy person is stalking me, and to hang up on them if they call back. 

Awhile later I notice my digital camera and grab it and scroll through the photos. I see pictures of me with this attractive black girl, and it's obvious that in these photos we are more than friends. Suddenly it dawns on me who Angel is. It's some girl that I hooked up with a week ago (in the dream, mind you), and for whatever reason I had forgotten about it. Suddenly I remembered who this girl was and I felt really awful for forgetting about her and blowing her off. I remember thinking that I should probably call her back, but it was awkward and I remember thinking to myself that I'm not a lesbo, and worrying about how she might react if I tell her this. I'm not sure how the dream ends, but I feel like there was some sort of resolution to the conflict.

----------


## nina

Ate *edited* about 2 hours ago. I laid down to take a nap. Within several minutes I found myself in a waking dream, still in my bed. Completely shocked and in awe that the experience was so simple and that it was so easy to have a lucid dream. All I have to do is imagine someone somewhere and they actually appear. Whenever I feel the dream fading out, I simply remain still and DEILD back into the same lucid dream. There's no transition stage it's just in and out simply. Although I do remember some hypnogogic imagery which was very vivid about a few minutes into my nap. 

About fifty positions later, I new dream character appears. He looks just like John Murdoch from Dark City. 

"Hey....I know you!" he says.

"What?"

"You learned about this online, didn't you? I did too! We're both doing the same thing!"

I'm stunned. I just stare at him.

"You don't know me," I say.

"You were in Dr. Mallory's biology class." 

Ok now I'm really starting to freak out. 

"No you don't. This isn't real. It's just a dream. Or a hallucination. Which means my mind created you. Why would my mind mess with me like this?"

He looks serious. 

I tell him to get out of my bedroom. I walk over to the door and hold it open for him to leave.

"How do you know I won't just go and fuck with your parents?"

"What! Why would you do that?"

He just laughs and walks out and then calls out to my mom. My mom shouts something back about asking me if I'm taking a shower. At this point I'm really worried that I might be delirious and actually up walking around having hallucinations.

"Ok, ok. Come back in." I say to him.

I close the door. 

"What do you want?" I ask.

He smirks. 

I go and sit in the corner of my room and hold my hands over my head. This isn't real. Wake up. Wake up. I tell myself.

I wake up and notice that I haven't even moved in bed. It was all a dream. It all felt so real. I know that if I laid my head back down now I could continue lucid dreaming, but I think that's enough for my first real experience with *edited*. It's amazing how simple it was to enter a waking dream so easily, and the vividness and content of those dreams...which were rather different from normal lucid dreams, but no less exciting. I had no idea that my own mind would be so brutal and try to mess with me like that...but maybe that was lady *edited* in disguise? I will proceed with more caution from now on.

----------


## EbbTide000

Wow Aquanina

I just read page 12 and I am bookmarking this page. In my opinion, you write well Aquanina.

So, you can be as harsh, mean, discouraging and hurt my feelings to your hearts content. Your forgiven by "me", now, then and forever, Amen, (make it so)(hehehe).

----------


## nina

Thanks debrajane.

Fragments - back at the old old house, moving somewhere, something following us around...like peeves the poltergeist, playing soccer, visiting a rich kid's house with some friends, riding on his pony Sunshine(?)

----------


## nina

Dawn - laying in bed alone, entering the vibrational state, I knew that I could use the vibrational state to manifest someone in my bed, this went on for several minutes and I was stuck in vibrations for awhile, but eventually he appeared. Young, blonde hair, great body...it was as if he knew me, and well, I guess he was a projection of a soulmate archetype from my subconscious because we were already in love, we had sex for awhile, then I transformed the surroundings...which was my bedroom...into...a room that had a high domed ceiling, and the room was circular, with columns forming arches where the walls had been. It had grown in size...and we were looking out into an exotic tropical landscape. Dense vegetation was flowing into the room, and the morning sunrise was orange and pink in the sky. It was really beautiful. 

I had several other dreams of being back at my old house. A lot of them involved seeing Chin, my little angel puppy, who passed away last year. I love seeing him, but still, it always makes me sad when I do. At one point the dream turned into this bizarre doomsday scenario from a movie and I had a T-Rex in my bedroom and Velociraptors in my bathroom. It was terrifying...and I remember going upstairs and pleading with my mom that I needed money to buy a missile launcher and a machine gun or some type of automatic weapon. After pleading with her for awhile, she agreed, and got me the weapons. So I head down to my bedroom and start firing missiles at the Tyrannosaurus. It took a bunch, but finally he was down. He actually turned into a man with huge trex legs and was walking around like a weirdo before running off like a chicken. Then the velociraptors broke the door down and I grabbed the machine gun and tore them up. Btw I guess I was semi-lucid through this whole scenario now that I think about it. But I was having fun going along with the plot of the dream. I've never shot dinosaurs before so that was pretty bad ass. 

Another dream this morning, driving home somewhere in L.A., drunk as hell. P Diddy sees me driving drunk and puts this police siren on his car and pulls me over. Then he puts me in his car and drives me to his place. I wake up in his bed and have no idea what happened. I walk through this really nice mansion and find him watching tv. He tells me that he didn't want to turn me in, and thought he would just let me sleep it off. He said he had my car towed to his place, and I could leave whenever I felt ok enough to drive. We talked for awhile and became friends...I can't remember a lot more...but I know the dream ended with rapping...lots of rapping. Lol...very strange. I don't like rap btw.

----------


## InvisibleWoman



----------


## nina

I don't get it.

----------


## nina

We bury ourselves inside our minds.

----------


## nina

Seriously epic dream last night involving Tyrannosaurs and Aliens. Unfortunately I forget most of it due to sleeping in, but I do remember being in a jungle for part of the dream and getting chased by t-rexes which is quite horrifying. However as enormous, loud, and terrifying as it is to be chased by one of those things it doesn't really compare to the aliens, which are infinitely more terrifying...and when those things are chasing you it's pretty much like "ahh fuck, I give up. I'm dead. It's probably already laid eggs inside me anyways." But they make the most awful screams when they are dying. Trex managed to kill some of them but those aliens are smarter and more cunning. At another point in the dream I was with my family in some huge parking garage in the middle of that jungle and I was instructing them where their cars were parked. Apparently we were going to make a break for it, and for some reason we each drove our own car and had to leave in it. I also remember laying in my bed and having to be completely still, because the aliens were searching for us, and if we moved, they would see us. Must have gotten confused with those things and the dinosaurs. 

Epic crossovers ftw!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Awesome. Sounds like my kind of dream. I've had countless run-ins with the Xenomorphs (Aliens). Those things are _nasty_.  :Eek:

----------


## nina

> I've had countless run-ins with the Xenomorphs (Aliens). Those things are _nasty_.



Have you really? Damn we need to team up my friend, and kick some xenomorph ass!  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Have you really? Damn we need to team up my friend, and kick some xenomorph ass!



I couldn't agree more!  :Boxing:

----------


## nina

Was laying in my bed and felt someone breathing at the back of my neck. I just laid very still and felt their cold strong hands with sharp fingernails move over my body. It was the same situation that I've experienced many times before. Fear and submission. But on this occasion I mustered the strength to reject their advances and pushed them away. I looked and saw this man at the foot of my bed. To say he looked angry would be an understatement. He opened his mouth and let out a howl so loud and terrifying, and as he did so he flew up towards me, I could feel the cold angry wind passing through my body...and then he was gone.

Some time later I found myself sharing a bed with someone I currently think about quite a lot. We were both sleeping and he was holding me very close. I just remember the feeling of warmth and contentment being in his arms, and let myself drift back off to sleep, even though I knew I was already dreaming.

----------


## InvisibleWoman

> We bury ourselves inside our minds.



I like how I'm now subscribed to you. You're refreshing. Thanks.

----------


## nina

> I like how I'm now subscribed to you. You're refreshing. Thanks.



Thank you, I appreciate that. 

I'm glad someone noticed that line you quoted.

----------


## ninja9578

How did I not see the Xenomorph dream?  Those things are awesome, I've had a few of those myself, and dinos, but never at the same time, that would be crazy.

----------


## nina

Am going through a strange dryspell not only of lucidity but dream recall in general. I'm trying to figure out what I'm doing, or not doing, to cause this complete departure from my normal amount of dream recall. Possibly need to adjust my diet, stress level, medication, motivation, etc.

At my aunt's house, which for some reason was hours away and my whole family was there. I think it was some sort of holiday family get together. I remember sleeping through most of this dream, which is interesting and not surprising. As I was sleeping somewhere like the living room floor I heard my mom talking about how bad pornography has become. Then I heard some news broadcast about how porn has changed from "lesbian pornography" (called that because it seems fake or really softcore like girls making out that aren't really gay), into much more graphic porn. The news was talking about how you can see the porn everywhere, like in European countries (don't know if that's even accurate).

At some point I remember moving stuff out of my bedroom, apparently I was moving it into another room. My cousin was going to help me carry my entire king size bed down the stairs but I told him that I would take care of it. Then I lifted the bed up with one hand and balanced it on my finger. I sort of directed it magically to float in the air and floated it downstairs into the new bedroom. I thanked my cousin for his help even though he just watched. 

I walked out into the backyard and looked out over the lake. I remember thinking that I used to love this lake, and watch the fish swimming in the shallow parts. But now the lake had changed shape, and there were no shallow parts, and it was all deep and murky so I couldn't see any fish. I told myself that must be why I never really came out and sat by the lake anymore. I remember feeling disappointed in myself, because I miss nature and have become incredibly disconnected from it.

----------


## nina

I wanted to have another Aliens dream, so I downloaded Aliens: Resurrection...I've never seen it before. Anyways, it worked! I did have a dream about the nasty xenomorphs...but unfortunately most of it is forgotten. I downloaded AvP cause I've never seen that before either so I'm hoping to get some cool dreams out of that one. We'll see. I've been having some really interesting dreams lately, but my memory failing me. I need to stop taking the ambies when I wake up!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

^Awesome.  :vicious: 

Movies like that are great for dream incubation. Hope your recall comes back soon, so I can hear about more of your experiences with the Xenos. (And maybe I'll get a cameo appearance or two.  ::D: )

----------


## nina

This is weird...I was having a discussion with my sister the other day about dreams. She starts telling me that her dreams are weird, that she keeps dreaming about being back in the old house, but her room is haunted...like she'll try to go into her room and the door will slam right in her face. O_O Ok this is unbelievable, because I have the exact same dreams. I tell her, that I have the same dreams...and I go on to talk to her about the sort of experiences I have with the shadow/demons/evil entities that are haunting our old house. We talk for awhile and cannot figure out why we would both dream about our old house being haunted, and that we would both be getting our bedroom doors slammed in our faces. For the record, our old house was not haunted...it was only like 3 years old when we moved in. We loved living there. It's just so weird to have these dreams about it being haunted...and it's no where else in the house...just my room in my dreams...and her room in hers. I wonder what that could mean? I might post this in dream interpretation if I don't get any replies, cause I'd like to get people's feedback.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hmm. That _is_ weird. Got no explanation for you, though. Sorry.  ::?:

----------


## nina

Thanks for reading O. My sister and I seem to have our dreams link up quite a bit actually...and I guess it's not unusual for siblings to either really share dreams, or feel as though they have shared dreams due to having such similar genetics and upbringings (typically). Which brings me to another thought, I wonder what sort of studies they have done regarding dreams and genetics. We all know that our dreams are greatly influenced by our environment and personal circumstances, but I wonder how much of it could be influenced by genetics?

----------


## nina

I've been having a slew of strange dreams lately, as I make attempts to improve my dream recall. I have been able to start recalling more and more, and I even spent one dream lucid for awhile which is great. You know, I suspect that I might even have lucids much more often then I remember, which is a shame, and a great reason to continue improving recall. These fragments are over the course of the last few days.

I was holding something, cradling it in my arms, wrapped in a thin blanket. It was a little animal, or creature, or alien baby, but whatever it was...it was deeply connected and very dear to me. And it was dying. There was nothing I could do for it. It spoke to me in the softest sweetest little voice, and it told he that it was dying now. And it died. I was so sad. Literally overcome with feelings of sadness and loss as if a piece of my soul had died with it. I woke up crying...and was very maudlin for the rest of the day. 

There was a lucid dream where I was on a tropical island, flying over crystal clear blue waters, and I was looking for someone...but it's so difficult to remember. 

Last night there were a bunch of people at my house...like a family party. I don't remember much, but I remember being in my room with Josh. I sorta woke up at that point and then had a lucid dream...which I know will come to me at some point, right now escapes me.

----------


## nina

Had pretty decent recall this morning, but then got distracted and didn't write it down...shame on me. I remember waking up to "can I watch this movie? It's about German Shepherds and the Hiroshima bomb." I always love those last little thoughts and dream fragments because you get to watch them transform from something meaning into complete nonsense in a matter of a few seconds upon waking. 

I found myself in my old house and we were packing up and preparing to move out. It was the early stage because there was still a ton of stuff in my room and elsewhere in the house to pack and I remember walking around thinking that it was going to take forever. My dad was cleaning up the computer room and exclaims in frustration, "everything keeps turning into ketone bodies!" which somehow made sense in the dream, but after realized that it was merely a random biochemistry reference, pretty funny actually. I was cleaning up my room...the same thought comes into my mind that I don't want to be in that room because it's haunted, but I tell myself that I cannot be afraid, and that it's not haunted...and luckily nothing scary happened. My dog was with me...sigh...I have been dreaming about him a lot lately...I'm not sure how to feel about it anymore, I'm very ambivalent. Part of me doesn't want to dream about him, and part of me cherishes those dreams for the memories they bring back of my little angel. I know in the dream I could make him go away, but I don't have the heart to do it.

I guess the old haunted house is just about closure. Closure that I never got before leaving. My sister must not have had any closure either, because she dreams about it being haunted as well. It's not surprising, since she went away to college...so when she came back...it was to a new house. It's hard to make this place feel like home without it's heart. Perhaps that is the most difficult part. In the old house, our dog was young and healthy. In the new house, he had become blind and deaf and old...and then...gone. There's no heart. It's so empty.

----------


## nina

I was a kid in this dream and I was with a friend of mine, not sure who...it's a little boy. At one point he took me into the woods to show me something. There was an area where tons of people were looking through the trees into the woods.

"What are we supposed to be looking at?" I asked. Then I noticed there was something in front of me that was completely see through, I pushed it and it was a hollow plastic statue, maybe like of a religious figure. It crashed to the ground. Then I saw that through the trees something enormous was in the middle of the hollow that everyone was standing around, hiding and watching. This beast was huge and completely see through, so you couldn't really see where it was except for when it moved, and when it walked it made the ground rumble. 

Me and my friend got scared and we ran back to his house, but we couldn't get inside. So he calls his house as if he wants to reserve a room, like it's a hotel. I hear his mother say, very funny, but you better be in bed, I'm coming outside to check. So we climb up onto the roof to hide, but the roof was just like a big inflatable mat and everywhere we walked it would sink down so that we weren't hidden. His mom eventually finds us and then we have to leave to go somewhere else. There were a bunch of people in his house, adults and kids, and everyone leaves because that huge monster from the woods is coming. Everyone plans to get into their cars and meet back up somewhere else in the city, at another person's house. 

As I'm standing in the crowd I see Edge, he's a little kid too and he's with other little kids. I'm about to run over to him, but then my friend and his mom leave to get into their car and Edge and his friends and their moms leave in the other direction. I start to follow my friend and I call out to Edge to come with us, but he sorta gets swept up in the other crowd and heads off in the other direction. 

If I leave with my friend and his mom, then I'll meet back up with Edge at wherever it is we are going. Then I have a moment where I get logical...and I become lucid (I was already slightly lucid for most of the dream). If I leave with my friend, the likelihood that I'll get to meet back up with Edge is slim to none because the dream will probably change. I say to myself, "goodbye Edge" with a frown...then I think, no wait...and I take off running for him, calling out to him. I see him jump up and wave to me from his little crowd that is running down the sidewalk. 

"Wait! Wait for me!" I shout. But he keeps going. We've all got bookbags on, in full after school little kid mode. I see them all disappear through a gap in the fence in front of us and I think that I've lost him. I go through the fence and he's there waiting for me.

"Oh! You stopped. I didn't think you would, thanks for waiting," I say.

He looks at me seriously and says, "We gotta stick together."

"Yeah, let's go!" I shout, and we take each other's hand and run to catch up with the crowd. Now we're running down a huge hill street, the sort you'd see in San Francisco. The families are getting into their cars parked at the bottom of the hill.

"By the way, do you know this is a dream?" I ask. Edge stops running and I stop and watch him, hopeful. He is staring at the dreamscape with a really quizzical sort of look and I could tell he was working things out. But he wouldn't look at me, it was as if I had disappeared. 

Then I wake up briefly and fall back into the same dream. It was as if the dream had progressed a couple minutes or so while I was gone. We were still holding hands but now we were in some school building.

"Edge, do you know who I am?" I ask

"You're Jeanine." he says.

I'm glad he knows who I am, but then I start to wonder... 

"Why did you call me Jeanine?"

He doesn't respond, he seems very interested in what is going on in the dreamscape. We're going down some stairs and we seem to be stalking someone, or following something, I'm not quite sure what. I notice that there's a cup of mint chocolate chip ice cream in my hand, and it's melting all over the place but it tastes really good. 

"So, it's a dream, let's go have some fun!" I exclaim.

He looks at me and says, "but when has fun ever been that important?" I could tell there was something going on in the dream that was motivating him which I didn't know about...it occurred to me that this was possibly not my own dream. 

"Oh. Ok. Well, then let's go do something important!" I say enthusiastically. I follow close behind him as we move stealthily into a locker room full of kids. "I didn't know if you, uh, had a plan or anything." He turns and gives me a patronizing look. I try to be serious...but it's hard. The situation was pretty silly.

"Your ice cream is dripping everywhere," he says laughing, "you're just way too nonchalant about this." His laugh is infectious and I start laughing too...and then I wake up.

----------


## InvisibleWoman

> Thank you, I appreciate that. 
> 
> I'm glad someone noticed that line you quoted.



It reads very loudly.

----------


## nina

I feel incredibly privileged to have been able to listen to a never before heard lost Gypsy King song...and I woke up this morning singing it. It's a rare instance that I am ever able to extract a dream song into waking life, so I'm really excited about it, and it's a beautiful song with a lot of soul....as are all of their songs. 

I had pretty decent recall midnight, but this morning I put so much effort into remembering the song that I let go of most of the earlier night's dreams. I was at school and as some sort of project we had to do, they were taking xrays of our chests and we had to write a report about what we found. I was talking with a doctor about my xray, which showed some kind of mass in my breast, though he just pointed it out and then ignored it as if it wasn't anything important. Then looking at the rest of the xray he told me that I am a weak person and I get tired and sick very easily. I wasn't too happy hearing that I'm a generally unhealthy person. 

I had an incredibly realistic dream about trying to drive home. I was leaving a parking lot, and going pretty fast when I noticed that the exit I was going to take put he onto a highway in the wrong direction. So I hit the breaks and try to turn so I don't get onto the highway that took me over this bridge that looked like it went on forever, my car fishtailed and I was just skidding around in circles and my car goes into the guardrail and flies off the road. At this point that terrible overwhelming notion that "I'm about to die" washes over me, and I feel really horrible because I'm not ready...just one more chance, one more, I think to myself. Suddenly I'm back in my bed, my heart is racing, I put my hands up to my eyes and realize that they are fluttering so quickly...I feel my soul stretching itself, trying to come back. At this point I still think that I might die, and I try accelerating through the vibrations I'm feeling, not sure where I'm going to end up. The vibrations increase and then quickly die away, and I wake up.

I was at a job interview for some design position, and for whatever reason there was a guy there playing the piano. Apparently he creates the jingles that go with their commercials and stuff, and he was seeing if I could do the work that he does. I knew they would hire me if I could do it, so we spent awhile on the piano, and he would play a tune, and then I would try to play it. I finally started getting the hang of it, but my skills definitely were very rusty. They seemed impressed all the same.

----------


## nina

I've become incredibly lax about recording my dreams. Having such a bizarre sleep schedule since starting the new job, I've had quite a few lucid dreams, but haven't been motivated to write them down. 

So the lucid dream I just had was to the soundtrack Little Wonders by Rob Thomas. It was really precious. I was in my old house and kept leaving out the windows to go flying over the golf course. I realized that the scenery was a summer night, and I wanted to see better. So I tried to fly to the moon, but I couldn't imagine the moon very well. Then I decided to make it daytime. That worked, and my vision was flooded with light and color as I flew over the hills. Then I wanted it to change seasons, I wanted to see snow. The pink petals on all the trees starting falling and turned into snow. Suddenly I found myself immersed in a gorgeous wintery snow storm. I just flew around and enjoyed the scenery.

I wanted to try contacting a friend, so I pulled out my cell phone and gave him a call. Suddenly I was in darkness, back in my bedroom, and he was there with me. I was home in his arms. *sigh* We talked a little. The rest makes me sad. But it was nice to be with him again.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, nina. Glad you went back to being 'nina'.  ::content::

----------


## nina

Just woke up from a very cool dream about a not so distant future flying structure that can house millions of people in emergency situations. It's shaped and moves horizontally like spindle with three orbiting rings, sort of like a space station. It can remain inside our atmosphere and make large circles around a disaster area for extended periods of time, or enter outer space if needed. It has capability of traveling very fast or sort of hovering, similar to a flying saucer. It can travel to any part of the world very quickly to reach the cite of an emergency and board people very fast. Though I never saw how people boarded the craft. It's like a giant mobile relief space/aircraft equipped with state of the art hospital facilities as well as being a mobile city, with restaurants, theaters, shopping, and living areas. 

In my dream a huge tornado devastated a city built up along this huge cliff over the sea, and the infrastructure was severely damaged. The areas that weren't wiped out by the storm were in danger of collapsing into the sea. So the satellite, which was what I called it in the dream, flew onto the scene and quickly loaded people to get them to safety or the medical care they needed. The craft not only provides emergency medical care to injured survivors, but also removes anyone else, injured or not, from the disaster area...keeping it uncluttered and providing the opportunity for quicker rebuilding of the damaged areas. 



It will take action and come to the relief in any disaster situation, natural like storms, earthquakes, volcanic eruptions, tsunamis...but also terrorist attacks and such. Keeping injured people and survivors clear of ground zero affords better rescue efforts and more efficient clean up and rebuilding by government services. Somehow I have no doubt that _something_ like this will exist in the not so distant future. 

I was aboard the craft, sitting in a huge open space that was sort of like the food court at the mall, but larger and fully lined with windows to see out to the clouds. An enormous movie screen was playing the latest pixar movie, while other smaller screens on the side of the large screen had such things as sports, news, etc. for others to watch. Everything was very clean and bright and futuristic.

----------


## nina

I should have recorded this dream right after it happened, but I got lazy and was content with describing it to someone on the phone. 

I was lucid pretty much from the moment my REM period started, so I knew it was going to be a good time. During the early part of the dream I walked in on an old memory, but whether this was a real memory or not I don't really know. During the dream I felt that it was a real memory, but now thinking back I think it was completely made up. At least I have the ability to question whether or not a memory is false, since some people *ehem mario* are so determined to disbelieve the possibility that I could have any dreams from infancy. I walked into a room and saw a child version of myself looking into a mirror, and my mom was standing behind me. I made a comment about what a good mom she was, and how she was my friend. 

I flew out of that room and was living in a nice place, it seemed like somewhere in Barcelona. Edge and J lived a few blocks away. I wanted to take the shortcut to their apartment. There was a large swimming pool/fountain that took up the square or courtyard space behind the apartment buildings. There were walkways over the fountain, but I just flew around it and enjoyed how pretty the water was. I had trouble finding Edge's apartment though, because I got all turned around.

I received some sort of telepathic transmission from my sister that she and her friends were going to Florida and asking if I wanted to join. I said that I would, but got lost and missed the ride down there. So I decided to fly down instead. On my way down there, I got caught up in this one neighborhood, and this little boy somehow caught me and I couldn't escape from his house. Omission. Eventually I got away and continued my flight to Florida.

When I showed up my sister and her friends all wondered how I had got there so quickly, and I made up some story about leaving just after them. And I said that my sister forgot her dog, so I had to get it and bring it to her. But when I tried to give it to her, it was a penguin and not a dog. And they already had one penguin...so I set this other penguin down with the first, I guess they were friends. They were really damn cute too. 

Everyone was sort of standing around so I exclaimed that we should all go to the beach. When we got there, it was still dark out and the beach was quiet and the waves were calm. It was a very wide beach, wider even than South Beach. Again, everyone was standing around as though they didn't know what they wanted to do. I made some really lame ass comment like, let's light this beach on fire! and then took off running to the water's edge. As I was approaching the water I made the sun begin to rise, so we all got to see a really pretty sunrise over the water. I also created enormous waves for our surfing pleasure. We all spent a little while just riding these enormous waves. They would crash onto the beach and flood the shoreline completely.

My boss was amongst the friends surfing (she's around my age). She was waiting in the water and I said that I'd make a huge wave come, and that she shouldn't be afraid and just to stick it. Whatever that meant, I've never surfed before in my life. So I made a big wave come and I watched her ride it all the way to shore. Somehow I was viewing the scene as though I was at the base of the wave looking up at her. She looked awesome riding that wave, I shouted out to her encouraging her to keep with it, and the other friends did the same. "Woohoo! Way to go! Beautiful! You're beautiful!" She was. 

I could tell when the REM period was coming to an end because my vision was starting to fade out to white, and I could feel pain in my body as it was beginning to come out of paralysis even before the dream imagery faded away. So I knew if I had come out of SP, that it was probably over for now. There were several times during the course of the LD that I woke very briefly and DEILDed effortlessly.

----------


## EbbTide000

In dreams I'm often a penguin, Nina.

I think its my totem or sacred animal or something.

I know cos I slip out of the water at my sacred beach in the pre-dawn darkness. It's always darkest before the dawn. I slip out onto the long beach between the Henley Beach and Grange Beach Jetties.

I like being a penguin.

I slip swiftly through the waters often playing chasy with another blue fairy penguin. Sometimes chased by a shark. When the shark bites and swallows me, I reconstitute, swizel around, swim through It's innards and out its bum-hole. It gets a real thrill.

----------


## nina

I enter a lucid dream and I'm flying through darkness. I am determined to have an enjoyable experience so as I fly around I begin trying verbal commands like, "sun come up" or "daylight now". But none of them work, so I starting singing. I make up a cute little song and add in phrases involving sunrises and with feeling I sing, "let the sun come up". I'm basically just using verbal phrases in song form. My subconscious likes it. Perhaps he is grateful for my creative attempt, and the fact that I am asking, instead of forcing. Forcing never works with the sub. 

Now I'm flying in bright daylight over an icy ocean of arctic blue glacial waters. I change the song and start singing about warm Caribbean waters, and suddenly the glacier breaks apart and the sea froths and foams and dark debris flies everywhere. This was a scene from some horrible flood. But it was only a changeover. After a few seconds pass, the water is turquoise like the Caribbean and there are beaches formed from the glacial ice. It is so beautiful and amazing just flying through this scene and watching these transitions occur as I sing. My subconscious seems ready to give me anything I ask for. I sing for a beautiful lagoon, and immediately I watch as the sandstone is carved from a cliffside, the debris shooting straight into the air and into nonexistence. The water surges up and over the cliff, and when it recedes there is a beautiful lagoon with waterfalls flowing into it. Plants, trees, and flowers spring up around it. I just float in the air, and watch this amazing site, ready to plunge into the warm waters. But my alarm wakes me up. Snooze.

I re-enter a lucid dream, but it's different. I'm in some sort of mall, but this mall has the most beautiful interior decorating I've ever seen. Each store has displays set up that are so intricately beautiful. They use color and light to make the customer's eye dance around the store. I had barely a moment to state in awe at this scene, when...again alarm goes off...snooze. 

I wanted so badly to get back to that store in the mall to take a mental picture of the gorgeous display, but instead I'm in a different place. Or a different time. It's a mall...but there's only western stuff...and it looks like the old west. I'm dressed up as a cowboy, my hair is hidden and tucked up under my hat. The people tending the store in this mall don't look too pleased to see me so I say, "I'll see you boys later," then I make a bull sound, and go charging off toward a wooden wall, head first. Apparently I don't make a very good bull, because I just hit the wall hard and fall to the ground. 

My head is aching but I'm alright, I'm more bothered that my boots got all dusty, so I wipe 'em off a bit. Two large men walk over to me, I see they're carrying rifles. The light is behind them so their faces are in shadow but I can see one has long greasy hair and the other is bald. "Howdy," I say, "I'm Dirty Nina." and I take off my hat and let my hair fall down. "You boys are mighty good looking," I say, trying to hide the sarcasm. The bald man walks closer and leans toward me. I can see that he has bandages over his eyes and he's looking really angry..."Well that's just fine little missy, but we got a debt to settle." He smiles, and I see a nasty toothless grin. The dust begins to settle and I need a plan, I see the spurs on my boots glinting out of the corner of my eye...but just then...my alarm goes off. And I have to get up or I'll be late for work. 

Very frustrating, this dream was going to be mighty awesome.

----------


## nina

As I enter sleep paralysis, the sounds become violent. Suddenly there is this deafening noise that sounds like an alien voice. I start to freak out, but tell myself that it's just SP, and that I can get through it. I consciously attempt to alter the sounds to make them less menacing. It works. I can't stop the noise, but I can make it sound like it's saying "I love you" over and over again. This calms me down and my body progresses further into the vibrational stage. This takes a few minutes, suddenly I feel something grabbing my foot. Again, I start to get nervous that this will bring me out of sp, so I take control, and image that it's some spiritual entity groping me in a sexual manner, rather than a frightening one. This works as well. Suddenly there are several of them, with hands all over my body. I relax and go with it. I'm seeing clouds flying past my head...I start to see the cloud tunnel, at the end of which is some very colorful dream scenery. I try to get my brain to transition by focusing my gaze through my forehead. The dream forms around me. But it's not yet a dream...instead it's like I just wound up in dmt land. The menacing sounds change over to extremely awesome techno/dance music. I'm still laying down in my bed, and now I can see the beings that are touching my body. They are dark bald men with beautiful bodies. I start to see greek mythological imagery...the Parthenon forms in front of me. Then the Pantheon. I think that I am on Olympus. Everything is in hypercolor like an lsd/dmt trip. There's a chair floating in mid air turning over and over in true dada style, and some cartoon looking characters running around the landscape. I've witnessed a real dream form from this hypercolor hynogogic world many times before...and I knew I was seconds away from a lucid dream, but unfortunately it didn't happen this time. I tried something stupid and it snapped me out of it and I woke up. I was too lazy to make another attempt and just went to sleep.

----------


## nina

I close my eyes and feel large hands moving across my stomach. The changeover must have happened so quickly and undetectably, I'm slightly surprised, yet pleased. The hands are not threatening, they seem to be almost searching. I grasp the hands and pull a being into my _other_ bedroom. It's night so all I can see is the dark outline of his figure. "Who are you?" I ask inquisitively. He responds, but I'm unsure of the name he gives. He spoke softly, and he had a thick other wordly sort of accent that I've never heard before. His name sounds something like Astaroth. His skin is soft and smooth and he appears to be completely hairless. He embraces me and I run my hands over his back...wings. He kisses me passionately, and I notice his teeth are sharp and pointy. A demon. He asks for my body. I consent. Then he asks what I want in return. I've never been asked this before and am not sure what to say nor can I think of anything. Then I telepathically send him an image, he nods, and we spend several steamy minutes together, after which he fades into the darkness and I wake up.

----------


## nina

I'm too tired to write the dream right now, so I'll just post images.



What a good good lucid dream. 

Going back in for more...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Some DC's have _all_ the fun.  :tongue2:

----------


## nina

I fall asleep and I'm lucid right away. I find myself in a large mansion, or resort full of Brad Pitts. I know exactly who I have come to find, as though we have a prearranged meeting. I walk through a large hall. Tyler Durden is laying on the ground in the middle of the hall, looking a bit drugged up but having fun. I ask him if he's seen Achilles around recently. He says, yeah he's around here somewhere. Just then Achilles comes walking towards me from the other end of the hall. He smiles at me and greets me as though he has been expecting me. He gives me a piggy back ride up a large winding staircase to an enormous bedroom completely decked out in Trojan style. It looks like the interior of a really nice Trojan tent. He lays me gently on the bed, we indulge in a bit of small talk, then get right to business...which is amazing. It lasts a good 20 minutes, with the help of a few DEILDs and hand examination/verbal techniques. I wake up, completely satisfied and blissful. 

Some time later I enter a non-lucid dream with semi-lucid portions. It was a very abstruse, esoteric sort of dream that held a lot of meaning while it was happening, but not after waking. So I won't try to explain in detail. I had bought a house on a farm...there was a creek, and waterways and a trail leading to a flying machine that would fly you anywhere in the world at any speed. Almost like teleporting in a way. I flew over some of the most beautiful places I could find on earth. But when I came back to the farm, I realized I was merely plowing the land. It was some kind of magic. There was an area of the farm secluded by cornstalks that were 20 feet high and arranged in a square so the inside was secluded. There was a touristy area nearby where I was told the Grail lives. But things became very hard to understand after this point. The DCs would only give vague hints and clues about how to find it, almost as if it were a game.

My crazy sleep schedule has me lucid quite often now, and I fear I'm becoming addicted to my LDs on nights when I am off work.  :tongue2:

----------


## dakotahnok

*I didnt know you had an online dream journal!! I'll be reading for now on. 

Also I love your dreams. I'll start from the beginning.*

----------


## nina

Well, welcome to my DJ! lol. I hope you enjoy it, thanks for reading.  :ClouDing around:

----------


## nina

Had quite a few vivid dreams, some lucid and some nonlucid, but I've been too lazy to write them down...so most is forgotten. 

Here's one lucid I do remember a bit of...

I was enjoying a hypnagogic fly through, where I was flying over an enormous creek. It was very shallow like a creek or stream, but very wide like a big river. It was very surreal, and I enjoyed taking in the beauty of the scene, passing over trees that had fallen into the creek. Then I started singing a song in french, it was about the traverse de mia...which had to do with my journey/flying up river, the river apparently was called Mia. I don't actually know french, but in my dream I did. I even saw the subtitles for what I was singing appear in the dream. At one point there were enormous 100 foot serpents swimming around the river, and I was able to take control of them. One of them I made start singing the song I had been singing, as though it was a puppet...very strange. Then I was flying over a huge shallow ocean...like what you'd see in the Maldives. Except there were no waves, the water was still. Like an enormous lake that was drying up, and I was running across through the sand and water, but all I could see for miles in every direction was more water. I slowed down and tried to think how I would find the shore. I watched the water closely and finally saw tiny ripples, which turned into waves. I followed the little waves until they became bigger and bigger and eventually they led me to the shore.

----------


## EbbTide000

Beautiful nina

Hypnagogic ?

Does that mean you were hovering on the asleep/awake threshhold?

----------


## nina

> Beautiful nina
> 
> Hypnagogic ?
> 
> Does that mean you were hovering on the asleep/awake threshhold?



Yep, just for the first part of the dream, then it eventually transitioned over to a real lucid dream. I have a thread about hypnagogic fly throughs actually: http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/hypnag...ve-bys-109084/

----------


## fOrceez

lurk post.

----------


## nina

Haven't been recording my dreams much, as I've been really busy lately trying to get my applications done before October and working 10 hr shifts...but the strange sleep schedule has definitely been good for lucid dreams, I just haven't been good at recording them, so alas, the majority are forgotten.

I was thinking the other day about the incubus/demon encounters that I have, and remember wondering what it would be like to meet "the devil"...not that I believe such a person does or does not exist. I had a lucid dream a few nights ago where my subconscious obliged, and I was introduced to the Devil. The details of that dream I'd prefer to keep to myself. 

Going back through my memory of the last couple nights, only a few stick out in particular...

There was one dream I was with my mom, at some kind of amusement park. We were like riding the bus to the park, and then suddenly we were standing in line for a roller coaster. I looked over at my mom and she looked a little confused. 

"Do you know how that happened? That one minute we were on the bus and now suddenly we're here?" I asked her.

"No" she replied, looking nonplussed. 

"Mom," I said knowingly, "it's because this is a dream. Look, let's try to fly." And I spent a few minutes trying to teach her how to fly, and I don't know why, because I did have better things to be doing. I guess I thought there might be a slight possibility that it was a shared dream. But, it wasn't. She wasn't even asleep at that time. The dream faded pretty soon afterwards.

I've had lots of lucid moments and short lucid dreams, I miss the long stable dreams that come with GM, so I'm going to be purchasing some and trying it out again.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I hope your devil looked like Tim Curry in Legend.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I hope your devil looked like Tim Curry in Legend.



Best. Devil (costume). Evar.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I remember seeing that movie for the first time and thinking I wanted to be the devil when I grew up.  I'm assuming that probably was not the director's intention when filming.  "Lets film a scene where we turn a whole generation of 5 year old kids gay for the devil."

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

LOL! Public relations fail!

----------


## Mancon

> I remember seeing that movie for the first time and thinking I wanted to be the devil when I grew up.  I'm assuming that probably was not the director's intention when filming.  "Lets film a scene where we turn a whole generation of 5 year old kids gay for the devil."



 :Big laugh:  I envy that costume!

----------


## nina

The hour is without innocence, when the innocent lay paralyzed and unprotected, as the mind wanders through the misty shadows between worlds.

It is here the Dark Ones come, ascending from the deepest places, oozing from the darkest shadows, merciless and ravenous.

Their leathery wings beating furious gusts of wind against my body, my heart beating furiously against my breast. 

Vicelike they grip at my ankles and wrists, their sharp nails cutting through bare skin. 

As an animal caught in a snare, instinctively, I struggle to free myself from their grasp. Forgetting this exchange from before, these beings of ungodly strength tighten their grip even more. 

Whispers of madness pulse through the air, already saturated with tension. 

They are testing me. 

The light who draws them from out of the darkness. 

Their captor and creator. 

I let go of my fear and embrace my demons...

...and they embrace me

...here

...in the hour without innocence.

----------


## nina

I had a pretty long lucid dream today...but I forget most of it. I think it was mostly sexual anyway.

----------


## nina

More lucid dreams, solely due to getting an exorbitant amount of sleep recently. My sister came home from some party and brought three guys with her. For some reason she and I shared an enormous bed, I was already asleep, and sleeping naked for some reason. I knew the guys with her from college. She and one of the guys went off to hook up in private and I was left with the two other guys, vying for my attention. I kept telling them to back off, and that I wasn't wearing anything. Well, that didn't work, it only made them want to try harder. I could tell they were on something and I asked them if they took x, the one guy said no and kinda pointed to his nose. Oh, so they did some blow, that explains it. The one guy gave up and left, and the other guy kinda sweet talked his way into getting a shower with me. I suppose I was only semi lucid now that I think about it. I got up to get the shower ready and had trouble getting any hot water. There were two shower heads for some reason and both of them were giving out room temperature water, which was really disappointing, but I didn't even think to try manipulating the water (definitely semi lucid). So we end up taking a chilly sort of shower together, but I wasn't thinking much about the water temperature, it was hot in other aspects. After the shower we got back in bed together and the other guy comes back and was like, whoa you guys are still up I thought you'd be asleep, dude how did you get a shower with her? Then he starts coming on strong. I tell him I can't sleep with him too. He asks why not. I say, because that would make me a whore. They both swear that they won't tell anyone if I do and I wouldn't be a whore. I just laugh and say, yeah right. The dream ends.

----------


## ninja9578

:drool:   Your dreams are always so sexual.  Glad you are getting a lot of sleep lately  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

hey,i am reading your dreamjournal   ::D: .i'am very insepired by your dream's.may i ask
what technic do you use?

----------


## nina

> hey,i am reading your dreamjournal  .i'am very insepired by your dream's.may i ask
> what technic do you use?



I don't really use any techniques, I guess I'm a natural. But getting lots and lots of sleep helps, and I suppose that could classify as a technique. Also napping. Also having a really messed up sleep schedule.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kaenthem

ohhh,so you are a natural lucid dreamer,thanx, and i wish some day i will be able to dream almost naturally  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

> I don't really use any techniques, I guess I'm a natural. But getting lots and lots of sleep helps, and I suppose that could classify as a technique. Also napping. Also having a really messed up sleep schedule.



So just sleep lots or don't sleep lots? Thanks!  ::D:

----------


## nina

> ohhh,so you are a natural lucid dreamer,thanx, and i wish some day i will be able to dream almost naturally



Not to sound cliche, but with practice and determination I'm sure you will! Good luck.  :smiley: 





> So just sleep lots or don't sleep lots? Thanks!



Haha yes that's basically the secret to lucid dreaming most of the time for me. Having a messed up sleep schedule works very well. Basically I work night shift 4 nights a week...so on those days I sleep during the day. And on my nights off, I try to sleep during the day and stay up at night but sometimes it's hard and I end up sleeping for like 16 hours or something ridiculous heh. I always have lucid dreams when this happens. Like this evening, I had a few. 

I was writing really beautiful music. But I wanted a second opinion about the songs I was creating so I got my DCs to sit down on some chairs and I sang in front of them. The music just sort of happened at my will, and I basically sang along, creating really amazing lyrics. I think one of them was even a bad ass rap lol. But my DCs looked unimpressed. I asked them if they could hear the music, making sure that it wasn't just in my head (yeah makes no sense I realize), but they still just looked at me like I was crazy. Then I had a moment where I was questioning myself and said, "Um, this really is a dream right? I'm not actually singing in front of you people in real life like an idiot am I?" After I said that, again, no response...but I realized that it was indeed a dream, and that they were being a crappy audience so I flew off to do other things. I think I entered a nonlucid dream after that.

----------


## nightchild2012

OMG thats such a cool dream! I want to visit the akashic records too!

----------


## nina

> I hope your devil looked like Tim Curry in Legend.



Actually no, I never dream about a devil of that sort. The demons/phantoms/incubi etc. in my dreams actually most often look like King Laufey from Thor and the God-King Xerxes from 300.

----------


## nina

It was an end times scenario. Some enormous wormlike creature had appeared and was devouring everything. It also carried other tiny worms on it, or viruses, that made everyone sick. So there was human waste everywhere, everyone was sick and dying. I had escaped with a bunch of other people to this home in the country, then suddenly I was in a city skyscraper. Apparently my sister was sick in bed, and her little dog was there with her. I picked him up and he cried out in pain. I wasn't sure that it was her dog, he didn't look exactly the same, and I remember saying that I hoped it wasn't her dog because he was in really bad shape. I thought he had a broken back. I remember walking through the different rooms, the people in some of the rooms looked generally healthy and were cooking food or cleaning, etc. I remember knowing that everyone was going to die. I met this really cute guy, and I remember asking him a favor. I said to him that I knew we were all going to die, and that I wanted to have sex one last time. He was more than happy to oblige, and we went looking around for a private room. It was disgusting because most of the rooms had filth and sick all over the floor or the bed. Eventually we found a table that was just covered in trash, and he pushed all the trash onto the floor and we did it there on the table. I remember thinking, that it wouldn't be so bad to die after, at least I got laid one last time. But then the dream continued, and more people were surviving, and my sister's little dog was running around and he was ok. I found the guy again and now it was celebration sex that we probably weren't going to die.

----------


## nina

Got lucid a few times during my sleep today, my dream recall could definitely be better though.

In one dream I was with a group of people, mostly family, on vacation somewhere. We were staying in this really pretty stone cottage, when the sirens went off and suddenly an enormous tornado loomed outside. I remember going outside and seeing it take up the entire sky in front of me. Trees were whipping around and I could see some homes in the distance coming apart. We ran around our cottage looking for a basement, but there didn't appear to be one. There were some areas of the wood floor were it looked like there was a cellar door with bits of duct tape covering the cracks. I pulled off the tape and lifted the trap door, but all I found was a storage space that was completely full, including a dead body. I announced this to my family, and they wanted to know what I was doing storing a dead body in the floor. I told them I just found it there. Then a neighbor came over and told us we could come over to his house for safety. The tornado was getting closer and as we ran to the neighbors house, I saw some of the stone cottage where we just left was coming apart. We reached the neighbors house and he showed us into what he called his "gray room". At first we thought it was a basement, but apparently he had just put up gray paper over the windows for some reason. So we waited there, feeling very unsafe. 

I remember laying in the bed in that room and thinking to myself that I should try to go to sleep and lucid dream, or to just get away from the frightening situation, mentally. So I closed my eyes and a dream formed around me, I was instantly lucid in this new dream, although I never became aware that I was already dreaming before that. 

I found myself at a family celebration, a huge party outdoors, hobbit style, lots of singing and dancing. I looked around the party hoping I might see someone interesting to interact with, suddenly all my relatives had Hitler mustaches and I remember thinking, humorously, that I must be related to Hitler somehow. I spotted this young guy watched me and I made eyes at him and then walked around the corner out of eyesight. He got up and followed me. He had kinda longer dark brown hair that fell around his face, tall, very good looking. We found a spot out of the way of the festivities and made out for awhile, then moved onto the hot and heavy. For some reason the dream sex was making me distracted...and I could hear my cousin's and my mother's voices talking to me. They were laughing at me and trying to wake me up my flicking my eyelashes and such, and being a bit silly/annoying. I didn't know what was going on at first, but then I opened my eyes and realized I was back in that bed in the storm (though it appeared the tornado had passed and we were no longer in danger). My mom and cousin were also occupying the bed. After I opened my eyes I said very grumpily, leave me alone, I was making out with a hot boy. They laughed. I closed my eyes and tried to reform the dream, and I managed, a few times, but kept getting distracted during sex. So I abandoned that attempt and went flying.

 

I decided that I wanted to play in the snow, so I flew to an area that was really snowy. When I landed, someone tapped me on the back...it was Snow. I was very happy to see him, and we embraced as though we somehow knew one another. We played around in the snow and made out for awhile. Eventually I woke up for real. I still find it odd that I never knew the whole tornado dream was a dream, yet I used that as a jumping off point for getting lucid, instead of waking life, like normal. Strange.

----------


## nina

Had a pretty long and interesting dream today. Aliens had taken over our world and pretty much exterminated a lot of the humans. The aliens were tall and had a huge giant eyeball instead of a head, and there were lots of different species of them spread out over different areas. Somehow I had super powers like a sorceress and could use telekinesis to levitate things and various other powers. I could kill others by producing an electrical sort of shock that I could deliver over a distance. It was interesting because in the dream I did feel like I was in control of some of my actions, rather than following a movie script, so perhaps some parts of the dream were actually very semi-lucid or I just had dream control and no lucidity, which is strange either way. 



The aliens had taken over the government and established rule, there was even an alien President. Apparently a lot of my friends had been killed by the aliens, and my whole goal or journey throughout this long and intricate dream was to find the friends and families of my friends which had been killed, and get those people to safety. I didn't find out that this was my ultimate goal though until later on in the dream, when I made a phone call to the alien President. 

The earliest part of the dream starts out in a large compound which is serving as a safe house for survivors, some of my friends and family are there. I know that I need to leave to start my journey, and that if I don't start the journey, they will find us all and kill us. The first part starts out on foot, and I'm running around under cover of night. If I come across and alien, I usually kill it with electro shock, basically shooting lightning from my hands that kills them instantly. I am able to travel to several different areas of the city, and I encounter various species of different aliens. I have to follow clues that the humans have left behind in order to find them. 

Eventually I free several people and commandeer a flying spacecraft (or perhaps it's just a car that I am making fly). With the flying craft I am able to get in and out of tricky situations quickly and rescue more people. I use all manner of superpowers throughout the dream. Soon the alien government gets wind of what I am doing and sets out after me. There were a few close calls where we almost get caught. One of the annoying things of flying a craft is that I can move fast and steer side to side but for some reason cannot get the ship to move vertically up or down, so I have trouble getting away from vehicles pursuing us on the ground. In order to escape I would usually fly over a river and follow the water. They have ships in the water, but they are too slow moving to pursue us. 

I remember becoming tired and thinking that I might have to give up, and continuing on to help my friends. One of the places I broke into, I thought I was there to rescue people. At this point I had no control over my character and didn't know what I had planned. When I got to the building, I killed all the aliens in my way and headed to a room where a man/alien had apparently just received a phone call from the alien President. I killed this alien and picked up the phone. The conversation went something like this, though I don't remember too well..."Hello Mr. President. I'm sure you must know who this is. You're probably wondering why I'm doing what I am. You killed 10 of my closest friends and family, and now I'm out to ensure the safety of their families that were left behind, captured or in hiding. I will find each and every one, and kill an alien that stands in my way. Then, I'm going to travel to where you are, and I'm going to kill you also Mr. President. I will dispose of any creature, man, woman, or child, that attempts to conceal you from me. Goodbye."

I knew the call was being traced, so I didn't stay on the phone very long. It was strange only just then learning the purpose of my own journey in this dream. Soon aliens had surrounded the building we were in, and we had to make a fast get away. I could feel that I was becoming weak and needed to rest my powers, but there was no time. We escaped to another area of the city, near the river, where there were just remnants of bridges that were now in ruins. On one of the ruins I found writing that hinted at humans in hiding nearby. I took awhile to examine the ruins more closely, and I remember looking out upriver to the other bridge ruins, and knowing that they were hiding near the bridge furthest away near the horizon. I set out to rescue them...but the dream ends there.

----------


## nina

So lately my lucids have become more boring and pretty much centered around the one thing I seem to be missing in my current life situation.

Therefore I feel no need to get into the details of... 

Lucid Sex Dream 1
Lucid Sex Dream 2 
Lucid Sex Dream 3
Lucid Sex Dreamlets

There have been a few other mentionable nonlucid dreams as well, but most were forgotten enough to become unmentionable. *shrugs*

----------


## Robot_Butler

Ah, the good shit.  Alien battles and sex.  Are your dreams "now available on blu-ray?"

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Ah, the good shit.  Alien battles and sex.  Are your dreams "now available on blu-ray?"



^The future of entertainment, the dreams of creative minds  ::lol::

----------


## nina

I was back in my old bedroom, luckily there was nothing scary going on, the house was full of family, clearly we were all there for some holiday celebration. I became lucid almost immediately because my old bedroom is a strong dream sign for me. I walked through the house and talked with some of my cousins. My recall isn't that great from the beginning since I spent awhile in the lucid dream and did quite a few things. At one point the dream scene changed and I was in an unfamiliar classroom setting, but I seemed to have a lot of friends there. 

One of them in particular kept looking at me oddly and I mentioned to him that it was a dream. He looked around in amazement at everyone hanging out in the class and said, whoa so this is a lucid dream. I sorta frowned and said, let me show you a *real* lucid dream, and I took his hand and we floated to the windows and flew right through them. It was beautiful outside. The grass was bright green and there were valleys of flowers below us and dark gray mountains in the distance. The sun was just beginning to set so everything was tinged with pink and orange. I looked over at my friend flying at my side and smiled, and he looked at me and I saw a tear run down his cheek. Then we let go of each other and I showed him how to fly various ways, I spun around like a tornado, I flew upsidedown, and a did a few other moves...and he did a few of his own, it was a lot of fun. 

Then suddenly there was a large tree in front of us, we grabbed onto it and floated down to the ground. The tree was covered in little pink and purple flower buds, it was also mossy, and even had little soft pine needles, like no tree I've ever seen before. I told him that if he looks closely at the flower buds and sort of examines the trees details a bit, then the rest of the LD will become more vivid when he looks away. I did this method and immediately everything became even more saturated, vibrant, and hyperrealistic. We laughed and just enjoyed how beautiful everything was. During the dream I thought it might have been shared, which is why I bothered teaching him these things. But after I woke up, I realized that it couldn't have been, ah well.

----------


## Phion

> During the dream I thought it might have been shared, which is why I bothered teaching him these things. But after I woke up, I realized that it couldn't have been, ah well.



It'll happen!

----------


## nina

Had some very interesting lucid dreams over the past few days/nights, since I've been sleeping a lot. Here are just a very broken dream snips, because my memory is not the best...

competition with other lucid dreamers in a gymnasium 

having trouble learning to fly, for some reason I fad these heavy tubes around my arms, and armor that made me heavy. I was in a race and I was losing, so some guy was helping me take off my clothes so I could fly faster, then we had a quickie, but somehow I was too much for him to handle and he fell over or fainted or something, because he couldn't imagine his good luck

I flew and sang and enjoyed various landscapes, I free ran like Ezio from Assassin's Creed across building tops of Venice, Firenze, Roma, and Tuscany.

I was in our old house and my dad called me upstairs, he said he was worried about Chin. I told him that this was just a dream, because this is our old house, and Chin is actually passed away. I went over and picked him up and let my dad hold him, I told him to remember how sweet and soft he always was, he was crying but smiling. My dad tried to explain to me that we now owned both houses, I wasn't sure how or why. 

Most of the dream transitions involved DEILD, and most of the LDs were DILDs. I used stabilization techniques quite often to keep the dreams going.

I flew outside of a gymnasium (for some reason I was wearing a tophat) and saw a woman in the darkness, there was a purple mystical glow about her or what she was doing, I asked her if she was a witch, and she said that she tends to perform rituals inside dreams, she calls herself a dream magician or dream sorceress. I asked if she would teach me dream sorcery, but the dream faded and I was unable to DEILD back in. 

There's tons more but that's all I feel like writing at the moment, if I get inspired, I'll write the dreams down in better detail.  :wink2:  I'm just still high from all that flying.

----------


## nina

> It'll happen!



You think?

----------


## Phion

> You think?



I do.

----------


## nina

I sat through a 10 minute stand up comedy routine from Paris Hilton, I remember thinking that it was actually pretty funny, and that I should remember some of the jokes to see if they remain funny after waking up. I did remember a few of them, and they were indeed slightly humorous, but I didn't write them down so eventually all was forgotten. 


I was in a forest area with lots of cabins in the woods and some people were out camping. Apparently I was a police officer, as I seemed to be in uniform and was patrolling the area. As I walked down one of the streets I saw a lion coming towards me from the opposite direction. I flipped out and started calling for backup and yelling at the other officers to shoot it. Things went down somewhat like this...

me: "Hurry up, it's coming this way! Shoot it! Shoot it!"

officer: "OK...ok...no...wait, we can't shoot him."

me: "Why not?" (feeling as though we're about to get mauled to death)

officer: "That's Frank, we can't shoot 'im, he's a cop."

officer2: "Yeah, he's right."

me: "What do you mean? He's not a cop he's a lion!"

officer: "Yeah, he's a lion that's a cop."

officer3: "Well, actually he's a cop that's a lion."

officer: "Same difference."

me: "What the hell are you idiots talking about? How can a cop be a lion?"

officer2: "I dunno. He just is."

officer: "Yeah, Frank's an ok guy."

me: "You mean lion?"

officer: "Yeah that too."

me: "Ok so how does any of this make sense. I mean, I didn't think stuff like that was possible in _this_ world."

By now the lion is only a few feet away and I see that he's wearing a cop uniform. I raise my eyebrow at him and give him a nervous nod...he nods back, and continues down the street going about his duty. I awkwardly marveled at the absurdity as he walked away and felt my own subconscious mocking me somewhere deep down as I failed to become lucid. 


I was sketching dinosaur bones out in the desert, and when I took my drawings back home, which was also some kind of museum they told me I discovered two new dinosaur species that seemed to be related to t-rex. Some archeologists came and dug up the skeletons, and then confiscated my drawings...which were eventually put up on display with the bones in the museum. 

Then some secret service agents showed up and gave a presentation about how to survive in an emergency situation such as was imminent. They also explained that the common tupperware party was being replaced by disaster or doomsday parties, I forget what he called them, but it had a catchy name. And instead of selling tupperware, makeup, or pure romance shit to your friends, you would be selling emergency supplies, gas masks, and that sort of thing (actually a pretty damn good idea).

----------


## nina

I finally had a dream worth writing down, because it was pure inspiration. 

I was in a big restaurant/bar sort of place downtown and a bunch of people from the choir games were there (our city is currently hosting them). A lot of them put on a really good show. At one point a boy sat down at the piano and started playing the most amazing interpretation of Surface of the Sun from the movie Sunshine, which is one of my favorite songs ever and has shown up in a few of my dreams before because it is so haunting. He played the entire song masterfully, and the whole bar was just completely silent and watching with bated breath. I got really teary eyed. When it was over, the applause was weak, and that made me sad that more people didn't appreciate this boy's passion and skill. After I woke up, I taught myself to play this song on the piano.  :smiley:  Well, I'm still learning. It would help if I could find some sheet music, but if not, I'll just play my own version. I love pure inspiration type dreams. I hear beautiful music in my dreams quite frequently, but it's not often that I can extract it into waking life for some unfortunate reason. I also just remembered that I was lucid at some point earlier in the night, but I don't remember much else, other than flying.

----------


## nina

Woke from a dream where I was in the backseat of my friend's car, her dad was driving. We were on the freeway, and suddenly there were tornados everywhere. Everyone was driving in the other direction, trying to get away from the path of the tornados, but we were just sitting there not moving. I started screaming to her dad to please move. He was trying to use his phone to call for help. I tried to reason with him that we couldn't stay there or we would die. Suddenly there was an SUV right in our lane heading towards us at full speed, a tornado just behind it. My friend and I started screaming and he finally decided to take action. He slammed on the gas as fast as he could and we went flying into reverse, it was like he just lost control and I was so scared that he was going to kill us in a car accident the way he was driving. I remember thinking that I didn't want to die, and that I just wanted to badly to see my parents again, and get to say goodbye to my mom and dad. As we drove at full speed backwards, we passed terrible wreckage and people dying, other's driving over the bodies of others to flee the relentless tornados. At last my friends dad turned the car and I remember thinking we were all done for, but we spun around and landed safely in a forested area, and the tornados were gone. After it was over I remember thinking how awful it would have been to die that way, or how awful anyone's last moments would be if all they see is pain, hate, blood, misery. How much of a difference it would make to your own passing if the last things you saw were an act of kindness, a thought, or a word, that reminds you that people are good, and they deserve to keep on living. It would certainly alter your projection into the next life, or the decision, were it yours, to stay and try to help.

----------

